# Bloodcove Disguise



## galahad0430 (Mar 9, 2011)

[LPF] Bloodcove Disguise

DM: galahad0430
Judge: GlassEye

Start date: March 11, 2011

Players:
Raynucio Vega (Aldern Foxglove) Fighter 1 (lvl 2 on 3/26) (lvl 3 on 6/10) (ended 7/12)
XP:2000 GP:1247.1
Aradra Longstrider (jackslate45) Ranger 2 (lvl 3 on 4/27) (lvl 4 on 8/15)
XP:4234 GP:1622.1
Chaucer Tarsi (nothingpoetic) Bard 2 (lvl 3 on 4/27) (lvl 4 on 8/15)
XP:4234 GP:1622.1
Kalinn Ari "Frost" (Mowgli) Barbarian 1 (lvl 2 on 3/26) (lvl3 on 6/10) (lvl4 on 8/31)
XP:4234 GP:1622.1
Mandalo Chalybis (maquise) Paladin 1 (lvl 2 on 3/26) (lvl 3 on 6/10) (lvl4 on 8/31)
XP:4234 GP:1622.1
Syldar Narthalial (udalrich) Bard 2 (lvl 3 on 6/10) (lvl4 on 8/31)
XP:4234 GP:1622.1
Markas Shieldheart (HolyMan) Fighter 3 (started 7/12, first encounter was #7) (lvl4 on 9/6)
XP:2234 GP:375


[sblock=encounters]
Encounter 1) Pirates!
1x CR2 Capt.(Rog1, Ftr2), 9x CR1/2 pirates (Warrior2) XP:2400 GP:300 Treasure: MW rapier, 2x CLW potions, 9x scimitars

Encounter 2) Rulkep's Tonics
4x CR1/2 (Warrior2) XP:800 GP:102 Treasure: 4x chainshirts, 4x scimitars, 4x lt crossbows, 39x bolts, 3x CLW potions

Encounter 3) Wandering Way
Resloved by diplomacy  XP:1200 GP:-150 Treasure: none

Encounter 4) Sanguine Pit
2x CR1/2 (Warrior 2), 1x CR4 (Summoner 5) XP: 1600 GP: 2334 Treasure: 2x scimitars, 2x chainshirts, feather token(whip), potion of CMW, wand of reduce person(9), +1 chainshirt, MW morningstar.

Encounter 5) House Cartahegn
4x CR3 Giant Ant Drones, 1x CR4 Giant Ant Queen XP: 4400 GP: 4800 Treasure: Favor of House Cartahegn

Encounter 6) Ambush!
4x CR1/2 (Warrior 2), 1x CR3 (Monk 1/Rogue3) XP: 1600 GP: 195 Treasure: 3x chainshirt, 3x scimitar, 3x lt. crossbow, 3x pt. cure lt. wds., cloak of resistance +1, 2x tanglefoot bags, disguise kit, 5x doses medium spider venom. 

Encounter 7) Bridge Road Ambush
5 x CR2 (warrior 4), Xeanja Cr5(witch 6) XP: 4600 GP: 150 Treasure: 3x chainshirt +1, 3x scimtars, 3x lt. crossbows.

Encounter 8) Cavalry Assault
8x CR2 (warrior 2, mounted), Capt. Calgerine CR5 (Fighter 5, mounted) XP: 6400 GP: 2100 Treasure: 5x chainshirts, 5x shortswords, 5x shortbows, 5x lances, 5x lt horse (cbt trained), 1x _+1 Breastplate,_ 1x _+1 lance, _1x _+1 longsword, _scroll tube w/ the following scrolls: _CMW, Fireball, Magic Missile, Shield_, 1x hvy horse (cbt trained).

Encounter 9) Ghouls
6 x Ghouls CR 1  XP: 2400  GP & treasure: none
[/sblock]

[sblock=expenses]
4 nights at the Leeward Inn- 6.4 GP each (for all but Markas)
[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 11, 2011)

As each person shows up, they are conducted by a servant to the veranda in the back where a light buffet has been set up. Sitting at a large table is Frederick and an older, tall man with short white hair and goatee and dressed in very fine robes. Frederick rises to greet each one of you as you get there and gives a warm welcome. He then asks you to have some lunch and relax as he awaits everyone to be gathered at the table.









*OOC:*


 As soon everyone checks in I will start the briefing. Good luck to everyone and I hope you enjoy the adventure. Also, although I have a lot of experience with running PF, this will be the first time I run (have played a few) in pbp format.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 11, 2011)

Raynucio sniffs as he arrives on the veranda ignoring the servants, but condescending to offer a small begrudging bow to his hosts. 

"I am pleased to make you acquaintance Sir," he says curtly, not sounding it, "I am Raynucio Hernando Vega, of the Noble House Vega. I take it you will be introducing yourself once my... "comrades" deign to show themselves. I trust you will forgive any omission of proper title until you have made your identity known."

He takes a seat - which groans under the weight of the massive noble and his arsenal - and spears a great slab of lamb from the table before him which he begins to devour with small deliberate bites, exquisite table manners reflecting his aristocratic upbringing. Though his bites may be small a neat he eats with an air of predatory hunger and the red meat before him is soon gone, to be replaced by more.

[sblock=OOC]
Are you planning on using any rules galahad? Not everyone does, but many including myself like to have rules in place for combat - I use you must post within 24 hours of being up or your character delays to keep things moving. How do you plan on running init? I'm perfectly happy with you rolling it to speed things along. Will you keep strictly to Init order or allow posting out of sequence, or posting as a block - where all PCs together without an enemy between then in the init order can essentially go by order of who posts first rather than init - to speed things up?[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


good points AFg, I was going to post some general rules when everyone showed, but I'll do it now and everyone can read them as they arrive.
First, there will be several times throughout the first part where everyone in the group needs to make a skill check before proceding to the next encounter. If everyone is OK with me rolling to speed up that particular mechanic let me know (you will still make all called for skill checks that happen during the encounters).
Second, for combat if anyone has something come up that prevents their posting for more than 24 hours, they just need to let me know whether they want me to NPC them for a round or so or if they delay. If anyone unexpectedly does not post we will assume they delay [unless it is something critical, in which case I will decide then whether I need to NPC their action (combat only)]. I would also like everyones permission to do this ahead of time and if not give me specific instructions for those periods.
Since this adventure will be long, let me know when any periods of time come up where you will be limited in posting and I will work with you to decide how you want those times handled.
Posting in combat should follow initiative order somewhat, but if several PCs are acting in a block they can post in any order. Also, if you wish to prepost your action I will give you a chance to change it if the situation changes before your actual iniative.
Finally, for combat I will post a map at the beginning of each round with a grid. When moving, give me the grid coord. of where you plan to end up. Also, when using abilities or spells please include the DC and type of save associated with it for ease of play.















*OOC:*


 For my information (so I can have an idea of posting delays), could everyone let me know what timezone they are in and their approx. schedule?


----------



## maquise (Mar 11, 2011)

"I am Mandalo Chalybis, servant to the people of Venza, and all those in need."


----------



## maquise (Mar 11, 2011)

"I am Mandalo Chalybis, servant to the people of Venza, and all those in need."

He indicates Raynucio. "Lord Vega and I have worked together before. I am interested in what you have to say."


----------



## maquise (Mar 11, 2011)

"I am Mandalo Chalybis, servant to the people of Venza, and all those in need."

He indicates Raynucio. "Lord Vega and I have worked together before. I am interested in what you have to say."









*OOC:*



My work schedule is hectic on weekends. Please feel free to NPC my actions if I don't get the chance to post.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 11, 2011)

[sblock=Raynucio] I noted you have your armor bonus to AC listed as 7, but your equipment list has you wearing a breastplate, am I mssing something?[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yup, the Armored Kilt - it adds +1 AC and makes his breastplate count as heavy armor. Its from the Adventurer's Armory and if available of the PFSRD to.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Should have known I couldn't catch you in an error


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 11, 2011)

Having been the first time Aradra was at a Lord's Manor, he felt the obvious influences of money.  He couldn't help but stare everywhere walking up to the manor, and after being greeted by the servants, he started to feel a little uneasy.  

However, once inside he was able to focus himself.  Coming onto the veranda, his face is back to his normal poker face.  He spots both Mandalo and Raynucio, and goes up to shake his hand with Frederick again.  

"Aradra Longstrider.  Thank you for the opportunity to help."  With a smile, he will go take a small portion of food, and start eating.

OCC: I have no problems being NPCd.  If Ararda can full round attack to get the benefit of Rapid Shot he will, otherwise move and shoot.  And with precice shot he has no problem shooting into melee.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ok, maquise has mentioned that he might not be able to post so I will begin the initial briefing when I get home around 5 PM EST. The others can read when they log on and I will give a day or so for the Q&A part with Frederick. Then off we go!


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 11, 2011)

Chaucer walks through the gates to a stately Venzian Manor.  He enjoys the short walk, and when the manor house comes into view he stops for a moment and sizes up the place.  Nice, but I have seen better, like the Count Jokulna's summer home on the Eastern Coast... now that is a manner  He says to himself as he continues walking.  

Walking inside, he is greeted by a older gentleman.  Chaucer shakes the mans hand and says, rather exuberantly Good afternoon my good man!  My name is Chaucer Tarsi, and I presume the master of the house has been expecting me.    Once the servant leads him within sight of the veranda, Chaucer slips his hand into his pouch and pulls out a silver piece and hands it to the servant, Thank you kind sir, but I can find my way from here.

Chaucer enters the veranda and walks straight to Frederick and gives a grand sweeping bow.  I am Chaucer Tarsi, Warrior Poet, and I am eager to lend whatever aid I can to this venture.  Before settling in, he walks to each of his other comrades and shakes their hand, pats their back and greets them warmly.  Then taking a seat next to Aradra, he begins to fill his plate.  Taking a light helping of meat, he piles his plate high with fruits and vegetables.  Sipping the wine, he announces with a smile, This is a grand feast, to mark the beginning of a grand adventure!









*OOC:*


I am in the Eastern Time Zone, and my schedule is pretty flexible.  I normally don't struggle to get on once a day, but when it will happen will probably be up in the air.  Sunday's are especially hectic for me, so if I am holding up things because I haven't posted on the weekend, I have no problems with delaying my actions, and if it is a critical moment, then feel free to NPC me.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 11, 2011)

As the group finally settles down at the table, Frederick stands and addresses them.
"Thank you all for coming," he says,"First, let me introduce Magister Brunico." he waves a hand indicating the other man seated at the table.
"He will be the one that gets you to Sangre del Sol."
Clapping his hand together he begins,"Now, as they say, time to get to the meat fo the situation. Our expedition that is in the jungles outside of Sangre has been beseiged by several tribes of Charua-Ka, apemen that inhabit that wilderness, normally they are a nuisance, but this is the first time they have banded together and sustained an attack."
Frederick sits down again and sips his wine,"Our dig site has been cut off for a month now and they desperately need supplies. As of this moment, they have enough supplies remaining for about three more weeks. What we need you to do is go to Sangre, procure the needed supplies and arrange a caravan to transport them to the site."
He looks around the table and continues, "There is a caravan master there by the name of Raimondo Scevola who we have already contracted with to move the supplies. You should contact him when you arrive. As for the supplies, your best source would probably be with House Cartahegn. We have had many dealings with them before and they are the least likely to cheat you."
Frederick pauses a moment and adds, "There is also another task we wish you to see to. We have a secret contact in Sangre that supplies us with alchemical supplies as well as keeping us informed of events in the town. He owns a potion shop and his name is Senzer Rulkep. He has not been heard from since the camp was cut off and we wish you to find any information you can as to his situation."

Frederick leans back in his chair and gives the group a chance to digest the information he has given them before he enlightens them with the catch.
"Unfortunately, as straight forward as the tasks seem, there is a slight complication. Sangre del Sol is run by the Brotherhood, essentially a band of pirate captains that really only exert any influence in the town itself and not much more. However, their rule in the town is rather absolute and we are not interested in them learning of our site. Therefore, it will be neccessary for your group to maintain a low profile. Posing as a merchant and his guards is probably your best bet, but your methods are yours to choose as long as you can keep free from Brotherhood involvement."
Looking satisfied, Frederick finishes with, "So please ask any questions now and I will endeavor to answer them."


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ardara speaks up as soon as Frederick was finished, "You say they have 3 weeks of supplies left.  How long will it takes us to get to Sangre del Sol?"


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 12, 2011)

Looking at Ardara, Frederick responds, "That is where Magister Brunico comes in. He will teleport you to a place on the Inner Sea where you will be met by a boat in our employ. From there you will sail into Sangre, thus maintaining your cover. The boat journey will only be three days. The caravan will take about a week to get to the dig site. that leaves you a little over a week in Sangre to accomplish your tasks."


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 12, 2011)

Chaucer squirms at the mention of pirates but moves past it.  As Frederick explains the role of Brunico, Chaucer bows his head and says, It is an honor to meet you Magister.  Turning to Frederick, he asks the question that has aroused his curiosity and engaged his imagination all night.  I have no love for pirates, and have a reputation among the pirates who claim the River Ouhm as their home, however, I am sure I can put aside my hatred, and focus on the task at hand.  Speaking of which, may I inquire as to the extent of the dig?  How many men are working at the site, and what are they digging for?  Just to understand the size and extent of the caravan that we will need to procure and hide from the Brotherhood's roving gaze, of course.  Chaucer picks up a plump strawberry from his plate as he looks for Frederick for a few answers.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 12, 2011)

Raynucio listens intently scowling as he hears they are to be transported by magic, but saying nothing until their hosts have finished.

"I trust you wish this "Ape Man" seige terminated? And indeed if we are to break through it with supplies it would seem we must do so, what can you tell us about the creatures? In my experience everything dies fast enough with a hard enough application of Capitas," he pats the hilt of one of the great falchions at his side. "But knowing ones enemy is generally prudent."


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 12, 2011)

To Chaucer, Frederick responds, "The site is in a hilly region of the jungle and they have about 100 people there. Of course, that number has dwindled some with their casaulties. They are excavating a strange ruin."
At this point the Magister interrupts, "Frederick, the key?"
"Ah yes," Frederick exclaims, "I almost forgot."
He produces a wrapped bundle that he opens on the table. Revealed is what appears to be a large strangely shaped key.
"The expedition uncovered a pair of large metal doors that have so far resisted all mundane and magical attempts to open. Magister Brunico was able to recognize the rubbings from the doors from another site where this key was recovered. We need you to bring this key to Julis, the expedition commander. It is critical that she get this."


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 12, 2011)

"Lord Vega, to answer your question, the Charua-Ka are just as the locals describe them, apemen. They do not invest the site like a normal seige, but instead attack it several times a week. Individuals and small groups can sometimes make it through, but any large group will be attacked." He pauses a moment then says, "If it were not for the find at the site we would have evacuated. The dome they unncovered has begun pulsing with some strange magics ever since the Charua-Ka have begun attacking. This magic interferes and prevents any type of teleportation magics in a large area, the extent of which we have yet to determine."


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 12, 2011)

Chaucer's eyes light up as Frederick unwraps the key and lays it on the table.  He continues listening to the Lord's words, but his eyes never leave the key.  When the noble finishes his description of the attacks, Chaucer licks his lips, and gently asks, May I hold the key?  As he reaches his hand out to grab the key, he begins to talk excitedly.  How many epics, great adventures start with a such a mystery.  How many men and women have found glorious places in the chronicles of history when they pick up a treasure like this.  This is not just a key to a doorway, but this is a key into the greatest books of history. 

Looking up from the key as if coming from a daze, he looks around the room quickly, and then looking at the Magister he asks, My Lord, when do we leave for this journey?  There are a few things that I should need to procure, and it might be better to do now before we leave the confines of Venza and enter into the stage that will be Sangre del Sol.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 12, 2011)

As the poet enthuses Raynucip shakes his head and rubs his brow, _this is going to be a long journey;_ _Although the idea of my prowess being recorded is I suppose not entirely displeasing._

"I am ready now, just tell me when the Mage," he nods to Magister Brunicio, "is prepared to transport us."


----------



## maquise (Mar 12, 2011)

"Perhaps we can find a way to deal with the Charua-Ka. In any event, there are people to save. I'm not fond of pirates, but will be discreet. I'd like some time to acquire supplies before we leave Venza."









*OOC:*


Last post for the day. 11 hour shift coming up.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


So stupid question... What are the mechanics for using a wand?  I know that a UMD check of 20 can activate a wand (at least, I think it is a UMD check of 20...).  But for a spellcaster like Chaucer, if I don't know the spell (CLW in this instance) can I still activate the wand without a UMD check, or do I need to make a UMD check to activate it?  This is one of those things that I know I should know, since I have been playing long enough, but always playing martial or semi-martial characters is biting me in the rump right now lol


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 12, 2011)

"You leave on the morrow in the morning from here. This should give you ample time to get anything you need for the journey."









*OOC:*


Chaucer, if I'm not mistaken, you should be able to use it as CLW is on your list.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 12, 2011)

"Oh I will deal with the ape men." Raynucio sneers drawing a finger slowly across his throat.









*OOC:*


If its on your spell list you can use it, you do not need to know the spell.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 12, 2011)

Chaucer hears the deadline and nods, knowing he had the information he needed.  He stays long enough to hear any other questions that are asked, and then stands, and with a bow says, My Lords, it has been an enlightening afternoon, and I am eager to embark on our journey, but as I said, I have a few supplies to procure.  If there is nothing else to add, I shall take my leave, and see you all again in the morning.

As Chaucer turns to walk out, he squats next to Raynucio's chair and asks him quickly, My good man, I know you have been gracious enough to allow us use of a wand you procured, would you like payment now for it, or should I wait until after we arrive in Sangre del Sol?

[Sblock=Shopping Question]I know Venza is a fairly large city, but if I am looking to purchase say... a Mithral Chain Shirt for 1100 gp... would that be readily available or will something like that require a percentage roll to figure out?

Also, I know that many vendors might have wands of cure light wounds that aren't fully charged, can I just assume the price per charge is 15 gp/charge and figure out a wand that fits the budget like that?  Or again, is this something that will be a percentile roll?  

I am looking to purchase a thigh length leather coat (more flavor than anything, so I don't know if this will require cost or not) a pocketed scarf, a Mithral Chain shirt, and a wand of CLW with roughly 35 charges.  I just wanted to make sure that I could find all of that, and that it would be available.  We normally just skip over this portion of things in my tabletop games, so PbP has the ability to emphasize the details a bit more lol.  Thanks[/Sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


You need to head over the The Mystic Pearl, Arcane Row. You need to roll a percentage chance (75%) for most things, but you cannot find a partially charged wand - Raynucio has one because it was sold to the Mystic Pearl's inventory from an Adventure. I suggest getting folks to chip in for one. Raynucio should be able to chip in. If its an even split we can just add it to the loot to be split up at the end of the adventure.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks Aldern, I appreciate the assistance, I have been buried in the sewers so long I didn't even know the Mystic Pearl was developed... always a good thing to know that something like that exists lol.

I am waiting on a ruling from the DM of my previous campaign, there was a wand that never got claimed, but also never got sold... so I don't know what happened to it.  Am hoping I can go back and buy it and take care of the need for another wand, if that is the case, I have the cash to buy everything and I will be good... we shall see though.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2011)

nothingpoetic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Thanks Aldern, I appreciate the assistance, I have been buried in the sewers so long I didn't even know the Mystic Pearl was developed... always a good thing to know that something like that exists lol.
> ...











*OOC:*




[ooc:


sunshadow21 said:


> The following items need to be added to the Mystic Pearl:
> 
> masterwork arrows(x35): 6gp each = 210gp
> masterwork studded leather: 175gp
> ...




would that be the wand you were referring to?
/ooc]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Hold off a minute WD hasn't put his loot from his adventure in the Pearl yet and he had a Cure Light Wand(25 charges) to be added[/sblock]


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 13, 2011)

Chaucer straightens up after talking to Raynucio, bows one more time, and sweeps out of the room.

He heads through the city, in the direction of the Mystic Pearl, treating children with small tricks, and complimenting men and women alike as he goes.  A sense of purpose, a sense of destiny even, fills Chaucer and his mannerisms reflect it.


----------



## maquise (Mar 13, 2011)

Mandalo follows Chaucer, deciding this mission is important enough to gather some supplies.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 13, 2011)

Raynucio nods curtly to all present and heads back to the Dunn Wright Inn.  Once there he drinks white wine, sharpens his array of weaponary until they are all razor edged, scowls, and eats a gnomes body weight in red meat before retiring to bed.

The next day the giant noble returns bright and early to the mansion arriving with the dawn, and informing a servant he will be in the gardens. Once there he begins to practice performing an array of strokes with his falchions each a hundred times until sweat pours down his brow, then unslinging his massive hammer and beginning again...









*OOC:*


NP Cahucer, looks like it turned out alright! Though we should give Raynucio's wand to someone else if Chaucer is carrying that one - its always good to know more people have a cure ready to go in an emergency - maybe Aradra or Mandalo, they can both use it.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 13, 2011)

Chaucer walks to the estate in the morning wearing a new leather coat, red scarf and belt.  His outfit now more resembles an adventurer familiar with travels at sea then the clean and slightly gaudy outfit he had on before.  He follows a different servant than the day before through Frederick's estate and is led out to the gardens.  After tipping the man a silver and wishing his family well, he walks into the garden where Raynucio is training.  

He sprawls out on the lawn near a hedgerow and watches the big man dance from stance to stance with one weapon, then another weapon, and then another.  Raynucio, you are very well trained, and very impressive in form, I have no doubt that your might on the battlefield will be worthy of the history books.  I look forward to composing a chapter of your story.  He turns over his bag, and unhooks the djembe drum and sets it between his legs and begins to pound out a rhythm that seems to flow with the warrior's movements.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 13, 2011)

Rayncuio - looking flattered despite himself - scowls at the bard, "I follow the style invented by the greatest of my Noble ancestors, Hernando Vega. Venza's greatest general, he slew the Sahaguin Pirate King Ulgak Sixblades in single combat, and when the city was being despoiled by that ancient malevolent Wyrm Kargath Nightscale he paid of the dragon with a horde of gold soaked in poison and so slew the unkillable greatest of dragons."

He raises Capitas his beautiful falchion reverently, "He had this sword, Capitas, forged when his enemies had him appointed cities executioner in his youth, a position he turned into an honor, and legend says his spirit resides within this blade."

Then Raynucio's face almost handsome for a moment as his eyes shine with reflected glory contorts once more into his normal arrogant mask.

"But the blade was broken in the fire that took my family and my home, who knows if his spirit survived its reforging? Certainly its old magics did not. And I was dismissed as Venza's headsman..." Raynucio's gaze suddenly darts to the bard as if only now recalling he is present. "But I will win back my families honor if it requires a sea of blood to do so."


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


I will give those that did not get to ask Frederick any questions a chance today to ask again. Still have not heard from Mowgli or Udalrich.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 13, 2011)

"Not all honor can be returned though killing, Raynucio.  Some honor can only be regained after years of understanding."

Aradra appears, following a servant.  Nodding towards the servant as he turns to leave, Aradra continues to speak to the young ex-noble. "You may be being tested by Hernando now, and his departure from the blade is to test your right to earn the title Vega.  Everyone has a challenge they must conquer in life."

Turning to Chaucer Aradra continues "And it seems that you have improved your performance since you last played.  I hope that the poison is all out now?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 13, 2011)

"Ha, honor is for children. I seek only to win back my families wealth and influence. The Vega's will be true Scarlotti once more and our foes will soil their small clothes at the thought of crossing us." Raynucio growls, his lips tightening as he resumes his routine even more furiously, obviously not having been aware of Aradra's presence, and ignoring the contradictions between his own statements.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 13, 2011)

Aradra smiles but says nothing.  He sets his pack down, and sits down next to it.  His eyes close, and he sits there in silence, listening to the beating of the drum, and the workout of Raynucio as he waits for the others to show up.


----------



## maquise (Mar 14, 2011)

"I have returned," Mandalo says as he enters. "I have gathered some supplies. I hope they are sufficient."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2011)

Kalinn returns the next day to the manor, giving a nod of grudging respect to Raynucio as she catches the giant's eye. She greets the others with quiet reserve as well and indicates her readiness to proceed.









*OOC:*


Sorry, guys! I completely missed the start-up of this thread and have been waiting for more posts in the Dunn Wright.   Can we just assume Kalinn was at the manor but had no questions?

She can contribute some cash to the CLW funds as well.

I'm in the US Central time-zone, and can usually post 1+ times a day. I'll let you know if I'm going to be out of pocket; if I disappear for more than 24 hours feel free to NPC Kalinn if her action is needed to move things along.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


No problem Mowgli, if you have any questions you can ask now. Btw, did you play in an online PFS mod, "Slave Pits of Absalom" a few months ago? I will send a message to Udalrich to see where he is too.


----------



## maquise (Mar 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Working again today. Get done about 10pm US Central-time.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 14, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]I am going to assume Syldar is with the group. If I find out otherwise, I will recruit another 2nd lvl character that can meet the group in Sangre[/sblock]

With the group gathered, Frederick announces, "Well met everyone, I wish you success on your journey. Please gather around Magister Brunico and you will be off."

As the group surrounds the Magister, he pulls out a scroll and reads. There is a brief unidentifiable sensation, then all of a sudden you are assaulted by an almost overwhelming heat. The bright sun beats down on you mercilessly and sweat immediately breaks out from every pore of your bodies. The humidity is oppresive and prevents your sweat from evaporating. Within minutes, everyone is dripping wet.

"Welcome to the Inner Sea." Brunico exclaims. He points to a small village about half a mile away on the shore.
"You will meet your ride there. The ship is called The Sea Sprite and should be waiting. Good luck and the gods be with you."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 14, 2011)

Heavily armored and pale skinned Raynucio is clearly not built for excessive sun, and he swiftly tosses up his cloak's hood to shield himself from the scorching rays.

"And how do we contact you to get us out of the gods forsaken place again Wizard? Bah, no matter tell the poet. Fairwell." He growls irritably, turning and beginning to stride towards the village.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 14, 2011)

Aradra pulls out a scarf, and ties it around his head.  He then takes a swig from his canteen, and looks around at the party "Drink plenty of fluids, or you sweat yourself to death."  He then starts walking after Raynucio.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2011)

Though the sun beats down mercilessly on her head and she's as drenched as the others in sweat, Kalinn seems otherwise unaffected by the heat. As she strides along with the rest icy breezes stir the air around her and creep through the openings in their clothing, briefly chilling the sweat that's accumulated but providing no real relief from the sweltering soup.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 14, 2011)

As your group walks down the trail to the village, you notice that, aside from several small fishing boats, there are two ships off shore. One is obviously a merchantman, although it is much sleeker than the ones usually seen in Venza. The other is a rather fast looking sloop. There are two longboats just pulling away from the sloop as you make your way towards the pier.









*OOC:*


perception or sense motive checks from everyone please.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 14, 2011)

Raynucio watches the ships through narrowed eyes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2011)

Kalinn's easy saunter and relaxed demeanor belie her watchfulness . . . little that's happening escapes her alert gaze.

Perception (1d20+4=23)


----------



## udalrich (Mar 14, 2011)

[sblock="I'm here"]I'm here and wanting to be part of the adventure, but the last several days have been busy.  I'm reading the thread to catch up as I have time.  

My time zone is US East Coast.  I'll most likely be posting afternoons and evenings.  Feel free to NPC me if needed in combat.  Syldar's default combat action is to shoot her bow.[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


That's fine Udalrich, we are still at the beginning. Go ahead and make the skill check I just called for


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 14, 2011)

Aradra takes a quick look at the boat, trying to make out what is going on.


----------



## maquise (Mar 15, 2011)

Mandalo, wiping the sweat from his brow, takes a good look around.

(discount the second roll. For some reason it rolled twice.)


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 15, 2011)

[sblock=Chaucer]As you turn to leave, Brunico hands you a waterproofed leather documents pouch and tells you to read the letter inside and that there are also some letters of introduction identifying your group as agents of the Society.[/sblock]

Everyone notices a longboat pulled up on the beach with a cluster of about a half dozen men around it. They seem to be paying attention to the ship that just launched it's own longboats.

[sblock=Kalinn, Syldar, Mandalo, & Aradra] You see very few villagers, but notice several hiding in their homes. You also catch a glimpse of a group comprising mostly children and young women headed into the jungle away from the village.[/sblock]

[sblock=Raynucio & Chaucer]You see very few villagers, but can feel an almost palpable aura of fear. Also, the group of men on the beach seem very agitated.[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Mar 15, 2011)

Syldar looks around.  "With this heat, I can understand why there are not a lot of people out and about.  But why do those people look like they are hiding?  I fear that either this is not a friendly place, or the locals are fearful of strangers."

She pauses to think, then continues.  "On the other hand, I can see people being scared if a party of adventurer's just teleports into the area."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 15, 2011)

Raynucio strides forward towards the longboat ashore scowling like a thundercloud at the men there, "What is going on here? I am hot sweaty and angry so somebody had best give me a reason not to start hacking off limbs and asking questions later."









*OOC:*


Its 7 Charisma diplomacy!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 15, 2011)

Kalinn walks just behind and to Raynucio's left, still apparently at ease.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Syldar, you realize that none of the villagers could have seen your group teleport there.








The men by the boat start as Raynucio strides out of the village towards them and challenges them. One man steps from the group as he casts a last glance at the approaching longboats. He is dressed in a fine silk vest with no shirt underneath. His equally fine silk trousers are tucked into knee high black boots and he carries an impressive looking scimitar at his waist. 

"Ah! You must be Freddie's people." He exclaims. "I am Captain Marhvokos, Captain of the Sea Sprite."
He points to the oncoming boats and says, "That is one of the many pirates that ply these waters, not to worry though, I have a writ of passage from Captain Helos of the Brotherhood. Let me handle them and then we can be off."


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 15, 2011)

As Marhvokos finishes speaking, the first of the longboats grounds itself on the beach and the men inside jump out and head towards your group. It is quickly followed by the second boat.









*OOC:*


I need to know where everyone is at this point. How many followed Raynucio to the group, and if anyone had any type of action before the exchange with Marhvokos. The last of the village's buildings is only about 40' from the beach.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 15, 2011)

"Ah, then well met I suppose Captain Marhvokos, I am Raynucio Vega, and we are indeed, "Freddie's people". You are quite sure they do not need to be hacked down where they stand I assume? If you change your mind do let me know, I should be happy to oblige." The pale giant growls coming to a halt beside the Captain and glowering at the approaching pirates.


----------



## maquise (Mar 15, 2011)

Mandalo stands beside Raynucio. "Let's hope they are friendly. I don't like the looks of this."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 15, 2011)

"Lets hope they are not." Raynucio sneers, "It would be more entertaining."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 15, 2011)

Kalinn stops with Raynucio and nods at Marhvokos before turning her gaze back to the approaching longboats. She smiles slightly at the big man's words, but doesn't comment.


----------



## udalrich (Mar 15, 2011)

Syldar hangs back with the rest of the group.  While she is effective at communicating with people, it seems her style is likely to conflict with Raynucio's.  She pays attention to the conversation, hoping to be able to gracefully redirect it should Raynucio's attitude become unwelcome.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 15, 2011)

Aradra does not like it, not one bit.  The fact that people were fleeing the arrival of these men means something.  However, he also did not want to draw un-wanted attention to them.  It might hurt them later.  

Therefore, he sits and waits.  However, a hand reaches back to scratch his neck that does not seem to itch.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 15, 2011)

Chaucer walks along the beach with the rest of the group, adjusting his scarf to hang a bit looser as the temperature begins to effect him.  Mopping his brow with his sleeve, he notices the group as he adjusts his pack, feeling the bulge of the leather pouch in his back.  _I will adjust that once we are situated on the boat and I have read all the documents._ Chaucer thought.  Raynucio steps forward and begins speaking before anyone else has time to move.  Chaucer looks at Aradra, with a knowing look, and whispers, This can't end well...

Chaucer slips his bow off his shoulder and plants one end in the ground in front of him and leans on the other, just in case.









*OOC:*


Sorry I hadn't posted, had a busy couple days, and this week won't get much better, probably be a bit hit or miss as we go for the next few days, should be able to be on at least once a day, but those times might vary.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 16, 2011)

The pirates fan out as the leader walks toward your group. Marhvokos steps forward and says, " I have a writ of passage from Captain Helos, Lohgrin."

The leader of the pirates stops and laughs, "Your writ is worthless, Marhvokos, Helos is dead and the Wraith sunk! How wonderful to find you here on the beach. You won't be outrunning me here."

Marhvokos is visibly shaken, but recovers quickly, "Other Brotherhood members might not think my writ so worthless. Besides, I have no cargo now and am headed for Sangre anyhow."

Lohgrin smiles, "Ah, but who cares what the Brotherhood thinks, we are three days out from Sangre and they hold no sway here. I'm sure we can work out a suitable payment for me to honor your writ though. Say... 1500 gold? Yes, that sounds fair." The other pirates snicker.

"1500 gold!! That's ridiculous! The original writ didn't even cost half that."

"But Marhvokos, you are in no position to bargain." He then looks at your group, "Passengers, Marhvokos? They will of course have to pay for themselves also."

Lohgrin looks over your group his eyes pausing for a moment on Syldar and Kalinn. He then addresses Raynucio.
"You have the look of a noble, your party seems to have an abundance. I will not ask much, just some of your extras. I see you have two nice swords and you are also blessed with two women. As payment I will except the extras." He points at Capitas, "I think that sword will do nicely, as for the women, I prefer the elf, but whichever you decide will do."
"Right, men?" He shouts to the others and they respond with a lusty cheer.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aradra draws his bow, and takes aim at the captain there.  When his hand goes back to his bow, not one but two arrows are extracted from it.  "The brotherhood has no hold here? Then they would not care if I shoot you dead right?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2011)

Kalinn watches the byplay between the two with interest. At Lohgrin's final words, she speaks to Raynucio without taking her eyes from the pirate; a wide, feral grin spreads across her face and her voice takes a light, teasing tone.

"Aww, he's sweet! Did you hear that, _my Lord_? He thinks I'm worth the price of passage for every one of you! Well, almost . . . you'll have to throw in your sword and Syldar to make it a fair trade."

*Edit:*

As she finishes speaking, Aradra's words and actions enter her consciousness. _Well, crap . . . looks like we're in the stew for sure now!_


----------



## maquise (Mar 16, 2011)

"That is not necessary. I will give you the fruit of your labor." Mandalo draws his sword and shield*.

*shield first, then sword, if it comes down to it.

Mandalo's Smite is now in effect against Lohgrin.

EDIT: Added Init roll


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 16, 2011)

Chaucer takes in the scene, as it is obvious the situation will not have a peaceful ending he takes a few steps forward and spreads his arms wide, one holding his bow, the other an arrow, and bows, before looking up and speaking quickly.

The curse of a pirate is that they have never been loved...
Horrified mothers cried, "Oh take him away,"
His disappointed Fathers say, "How does he pee?"
And little young Melvin cries to himself
curses his parents with the foulest of oaths
and takes to the seas with a bucket and a mop
Only to work his way up to uneducated slop
who take orders from oafs
looking for elves to hang from their shelf

The end came for Melvin to swift to be seen
From the hands of a women, with kitty so lean
and hewn right in two by the noble disgraced
and plucked full of arrows from a dozen pace

Now is the time little Melvin to run
Or that love you been seeking
will all turn to blood"









*OOC:*


I know we haven't rolled initiative, but it seemed like we were given a round to respond, if that is the case, then treat this as 1 round of bardic performance: Inspire Courage, if that is wrong, then treat this as a simple taunt and I will roll an Intimidate check.

Also, content and form are pretty weak, but it has been awhile since I have actually RP'ed my tauntings lol... hopefully they get better, not to mention... totally off the cuff for my character and myself lol


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 16, 2011)

Raynucio's face contorts into a furious snarl, "You dare to speak of touching Capitas you filthy little son of a dung covered whore! I am going to cut your shriveled excuse for a cock off and feed it to you! Marhvokos, you and your crew get out of my god damned way!"

Even as he speaks his hand moves for the blades hilt with astonishing speed.









*OOC:*


Because he has quickdraw I'm not implying he draws it before his Init comes up. I'm assuming everyone is ready enough for a fight here that this is just roll init.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2011)

_Hafísbíta_ clears her scabbard an instant after Capitas, and Kalinn holds herself ready for the seemingly inevitable fight.

[sblock=Actions]Quickdraw greatsword.

Initiative (1d20+3=8)[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 16, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]I guess thats a no then  Anyone who hasn't rolled initiative go ahead. Raynucio, and anyone else with quickdraw, gets a surprise round attack. Aradra you also get a shot. Chaucer's inspire courage is active starting on the surprise round. Then we will go into initiative.[/sblock]

As your party explodes into action, Marhvokos draws his scimitar and shouts to his men. 

[sblock=situation] There are 9 pirates and Lohgrin, the 6 additional pirates are being occupied by Marhvokos and his men.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 16, 2011)

Raynucio whips Capitas free sending the great falchion's combat scabbard flying at the astonished pirate as he charges bringing Capitas around in a glittering steel arc!

With a bellow of fury the Vega's ancestral blade hacks into soft flesh between the impertinent pirate's neck and shoulder sending a shower of gore pouring forth!









*OOC:*


I'll assume he is about 10 ft. away for the moment and charge. Capitas's damage includes the +1 from being newly sharpened - see the Whetstone write up.







[sblock=Raynucio Mini Stats]
HP 11/11
AC: 18 (Includes -2 for Charging)
In Hand: Capitas
CMD: 19[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Nice opening shot!







Blood sprays as Capitas delivers a mortal wound to Lohgrin. His face barely has time to register a surprised expression as his eyes roll back and he slumps to the ground.

[sblock=situation]Everyone except Aradra is within 10' of a pirate. Aradra is back a little and the pirates have not had time yet to fully encircle your group. Aradra is within 30' of three pirates.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 16, 2011)

"You don't touch my sword. Capitas touches you!" Raynucio hisses as the light fades from the pirate captain's eyes.









*OOC:*


Having a Falchion really paid off there!


----------



## udalrich (Mar 16, 2011)

Syldar draws her bow and prepares to sing.  Then she realizes that Chaucer's poetry is having a similar effect, so she mixes her singing with a bow shot.  Unfortunately, the confusions causes her aim to be poor.

"Though he desires women to maul,
Lohgrin does nothing more than fall.
Though his manner is gruff,
Raynucio's sword arm is buff"

[sblock="Actions"]Surprise round: draw bow.
Normal round: Free: non-bardic singing.
Std: Shoot nearest pirate with clear shot.
[/sblock]

[sblock="Status]
AC (/touch/FF): 16/13/13
Hit Points: 14/14
Saves (F/R/W): +0/+6/+2
Bardic music used: 0/8
Spells cast: 1: 0/3
Current effects: -
[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ok, Syldar you draw your bow during surprise round and since, so far, you are highest initiative, your shot goes off right after I get the results from Kalinn's and Aradra's surprise round actions. Btw, your shot hits and wounds a pirate (they are still flatfooted vs your first shot) . Also, I need initiatives from Chaucer and Aradra.







Edit: Oops, messed up on the hp was looking at wrong note. Syldar's shot doesn't drop the pirate.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Depending on Chaucer's and Aradra's initiative, it looks like everyone goes before the pirates. After the first round is over i will see if we actually need a map.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 16, 2011)

A single arrow flies where Lohgrin's skull used to be.  The arrow flies on an unfaltering path, striking a pirate who had failed to defend himself.  The arrow passes cleanly thorugh, and the pirate slumps to the ground.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2011)

Frost makes a brief move toward the pirate captain, but changes her motion into a feint as Raynucio makes a mess of him. Her new target is completely fooled by her tactics, and _Hafísbíta_ cuts him from neck to navel. He stares stupidly down at the ruin of his torso before slumping to the ground.

[sblock=Actions]Move: to nearest pirate.
Standard: Attack (1d20+4=24), Crit Confirm (1d20+4=18)
Damage (4d6+2=17)[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ok, I want to know how the "crit" hack is done


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 16, 2011)

As Lohgrin is cut down, Kalinn also drops one of the pirates that was standing next to him. Aradra's aim is true and one of the pirates that was moving to flank the group goes down with an arrow protruding from his eye socket. Syldar's quick reactions allow her to take a quick shot at a nearby pirate wounding him.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 16, 2011)

Raynucio turns from the captain's corpse, covered in gore and wearing a positively predatory smile, and charges another pirate. Cutting that man down with a lazy swing he drops Capitas to the sand - with obvious reluctance - and pulls free his second nameless - but still lovely - blade and sends its scabbard flying towards another foe. The scabbard falls harmlessly to the sand, but that does little to discourage the nobleman - who is looking decidedly pleased with himself.









*OOC:*


His combat scabbards have a range increment of 10ft. so please deduct 2 for every range increment as appropriate.







[sblock=Raynucio Mini Stats]
HP 11/11
AC: 18 (Includes -2 for Charging)
In Hand: Capitas
CMD: 19[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 16, 2011)

Round 1 (7 pirates left)

24 Chaucer - continues singing and shoots a pirate (-8)
21 Syldar - shoots and wounds (-12) 1 pirate
14 Raynucio - wounds (-14) another pirate
12 Aradra - puts two arrows into another pirate, dropping him
10 Mandalo - charges the pirate with Syldar's arrow in him and drops him.
8 Kalinn - Hits another pirate, but he is still up (-9)
7 Pirates


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 16, 2011)

EDIT: Assuming the 13 hits, as they are still flat footed.  If one is dropped from the first shot, take a shot at another pirate

Aradra quickly fires another arrow at a creeping pirate, and quickly follows suit with a second shot.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2011)

Frost uses the momentum of her swing to alter her direction slightly, running full bore at another of the pirate lackeys. Her greatsword slings an arc of the first pirates blood as it comes around in a neat circle to her next target's thigh.

[sblock=Actions]Charge: Attack (1d20+7=20), Damage (2d6+2=9)[/sblock]


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 16, 2011)

Chaucer continues his chanting, mocking the pirates, this time though he stands to his full height, draws the arrow along his bow, takes aim, and lets fire the arrow at one of the many pirates still standing a bit dumbfoundedly at the sight of their exploded captain.

As he releases the arrow, you hear him mutter, Run Little Melvin Run....

[sblock=Actions and Stats]
Free Action - Continue Bardic Performance
Swift Action - Arcane Strike... forgot to add that, want to add +1 to my damage  lol.
Standard Action - Attack Pirate

Bardic Performances - 2/9 rounds used.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Are you kidding me?  Almost a full page in like an hour? LOL... thats ridiculous.  Just kidding, nice damage guys, thats ridiculous.  Also, Galahad, thank you for the Init.. you roll better than I do


----------



## maquise (Mar 16, 2011)

Mandalo, upon seeing the pirate leader cut asunder by Raynucio, turns his attention to another pirate, who he then charges.

EDIT: Forgot to add +1 from song, would make it a 22.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2011)

OOC: The only thing I don't like about not having a map is that it makes it hard to specify which pirate we're attacking - if we could combine some of these attacks to take out one or two more of them it would fairly well end the fight and we'd just have some mopping up to do.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


The pirates were all spread out except for the two by Lohgrin, both of which died in the opening surprise round. I assumed that Raynucio and Kalinn charged different pirates and I am having Mandalo hit one of the guys that took an arrow. The way you all went through them before they acted kinda cleaned things up some


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mandalo, did you add the +1 to damage from Chaucer's song?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2011)

OOC: All good then!


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 16, 2011)

The remaining pirates, knowing they will receive no mercy from Marhvokos or the villagers, desperately attempt to bring down their opponents.

One pirate moves up to flank Raynucio with the wounded one. Another charges Mandalo (unwounded), the pirate Chaucer shot charges him. Kalinn's opponent attacks back.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Shouldn't the wounded pirate next to Raynucio be dead? I was assuming 14 damage was a kill since 12 Damage put one at -1? Fairly important as the flank is making it a hit...


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 16, 2011)

Round 2 (5 pirates)

[sblock=situation] two pirates flank Raynucio, about 15' away Kalinn is fighting one pirate, 20' beyond that is Mandalo vs 1 pirate. These people or more or less in a line about 10' from the surf. Syldar and Chaucer are next to each other about 10' inland from Raynucio and Aradra is another 20' inland from them. There is one more pirate next to Chaucer on the other side from Syldar. The pirate on Mandalo and one of the ones flanking Raynucio are unwounded. Do you think we need a map for this round? If so, it has to wait for me to get home as I can only copy ones here at work, not create them. I get home in about 2 hours[/sblock]

24 Chaucer - heals Raynucio for 9 hp just as he is dropping into unconsciousness
21 Syldar - fires an arrow that narrowly misses her target
14 Raynucio - staggered, he hits the unwounded pirate a mighty blow (-15) and goes unconcious
12 Aradra - Fires two arrows both connecting and dropping both pirates.
10 Mandalo - hits his opponent (-11) and backs closer to Raynucio by 5'
8 Kalinn - finishes off her opponent
7 Pirates - attack


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Look back at my edit for that one. They actually have 16 hp each. Also, sorry about that scare with the damage I should have titled it as both damages


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 16, 2011)

Raynucio reels as two blades thrust into his flesh and bellows, "Poet, going to need that wand!"

He then staggers to the side out of the flank and raises his unnamed falchion bringing it up with a bellow of rage and pain to strike at the uninjured pirate. The huge sword hacks into the pirate's flesh badly wounding him, but the effort is too much for Raynucio who crashes to the ground unconscious! (Was at 0hp standard actions puts to -1hp)









*OOC:*


We should get some good XP for this awesome!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2011)

The drawing of her blood triggers something in Kalinn. The sounds of battle fade to the edge of her awareness, and _something_ stirs inside and lazily stretches forth. The world brightens in her sight, and everything seems to move just a little more slowly.

Her foe just has time to register that her face has taken an eerily calm expression and her ice-blue eyes have turned completely colorless before she buries _Hafísbíta_ to the hilt in his chest.

Almost before the corpse slides off her blade she's turning to seek another target.

[sblock=Actions]Free: Rage
Standard: Attack (1d20+7=23) for (2d6+5=12) Damage.[/sblock]


----------



## maquise (Mar 16, 2011)

Mandalo, seeing Raynucio go down, strikes out at the pirate before him, then disengages.

-Makes one attack
-takes one 5-foot step back.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 16, 2011)

Chaucer sees the pirate he hit with an arrow charge him and ducks and twists and avoids the swing of his weapon, but not by much.  As he stands up, he sees Raynucio go down, and he takes a step back, and as he does that, pulls with his arrow hand, the wand that Raynucio had given him earlier that he had put in his belt pouch.  Pointing it to Raynucio he mutters, I assume this is free of charge

[Sblock=Actions]
Free Action - Continue Bardic Performance - will drop it next round if there is a next round
Move Action - 5 foot Step and draw wand
Standard Action - Activate wand and spell CLW on Raynucio

Bardic Performance -3/9 rounds per day used.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Not sure if the CLW wand is just a d8 or a d8+1 or anything along those lines, I am rolling just a d8, and galahad, if need be, can adjust it...


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Its CL 1 so 1d8+1, that is the lowest its possible for a CLW Wand to do. Nice roll!







Raynucio's eyes flicker open, "No charge for that one." he says to Chaucer, unaware of the bard's previous statement. Then he glowers up at the pirates.

"You might think I am down and easier prey. But all it really means is your death is going to come from me chopping off your balls instead of your heads."


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


The timing is off, but the story effect is to cool to change so, for this round, Chaucer's action goes off just as Raynucio finishes his. As for the game effect, Raynucio is on one knee and not considered prone.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 16, 2011)

CONFIRM: Raynucio's and mandalo's targets are still alive correct?  If so, One shot at each.  Also,  closet target is 35' away right?

EDIT: I want ahead and rolled.  

Aradra takes a careful step forward, and shoots an arrow at Raynucio's and Mandalo's targets, hoping to drop them both quickly..

[sblock=Actions]
Free: 5' step forward
Full Round: Rapid Shot (shot 1 at Ray's, shot 2 and Mandalo's)
[/sblock]


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, the last adventure I went on, characters went in a block, I didn't even realize that I technically went ahead of Raynucio... my fault, will try to be more aware of the Init. order lol


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


This fight should 'make our bones' and no mistake! Three crits in the surprise round, more in the following rounds, Raynucio kills the pirate captain with one blow, gets slain and brought back from the dead to kill again! I guess we're not doing this adventure 'subtle' style . . .


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 16, 2011)

OCC: I still vote we should be subtle...Were just 3 days out.  no one will know right? /gulp


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


By subtle you mean dump the corpses in the sea rather than just leave them on the beach right?


----------



## udalrich (Mar 16, 2011)

"Fear not, Raynucio! Your foes shall soon fall!" shouts Syldar as she moves into position for a clear shot.  She draws another arrow, which flies toward the pirate next to Raynucio.


[sblock="Actions"]If necessary, move to be within 30 feet of a pirate attacking Raynucio and have a clear shot.  I don't think there is a target that is not in melee, so I'm including the -4 penalty on the attack role.

Std: Shoot an arrow at the most injured pirate attacking Raynucio.  If they are all dead, shoot the most injured pirate still standing.[/sblock]

[sblock="Status"]
AC (/touch/FF): 16/13/13
Hit Points: 14/14
Saves (F/R/W): +0/+6/+2
Bardic music used: 0/8
Spells cast: 1: 0/3
Current effects: -
[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 16, 2011)

Three more pirates drop and the last two attempt to sell their lives dearly. The one by Raynucio yells, "Stay down, damn you!" and swings at him. The other one 5' steps to Chaucer and swings at him.









*OOC:*


Man Raynucio, its just like my character in the other game. my AC was at 22 and they were hitting me like I was naked.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 17, 2011)

"You cannot hope to win against us now.  Surrender."  Ardra says quite planely,  already reaching back for two more arrows.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 17, 2011)

Frost flies across the battlefield to another foe and once more swings her heirloom greatsword to excellent effect, this time slamming it into the pirate's hip.

[sblock=Actions]Move: to the nearest available target
Standard: Attack (1d20+7=21) for (2d6+5=11) Damage.[/sblock]

OOC: Sorry, jackslate - I figured between being insulted and being in her rage Frost wouldn't be much in the mood for granting quarter.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 17, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]With only one pirate left and everyone getting an attack, I'll call it here.[/sblock]

The short, but violent fight ends almost as abruptly as it started. Looking around you see that Marhvokos's men have taken down the other pirates, but at a cost. One of his men is obviously dead while another is unconscious and seriously wounded. Marhvokos walks up to Lohgrin's body and prods his corpse with his boot.

"You always were a stupid son of a whore, Lohgrin. I'm surprised you kept a boat and crew as long as this."

He waves his hat back and forth over his head to signal his ship. The pirate ship is unfurling it's sails clumsily and it doesn't take an expert to tell that it seems to be undermanned. 

Turning to you he smiles and says, "The fool took too many of his crew here and now they pay the price. That ship will belong to someone else before the next moon is full."

"Well, I hope that bit of fun hasn't soured you on my ship, we should be able to get to Sangre without trouble. I am really only vulnerable when beached, the Sprite can outrun just about anyone on the Inner Sea."









*OOC:*


You can all check the 1st post to see your XP totals and gold received, but so you know here, you each get 400XP and 50gp of coin and equipment from the dead pirates. Also, my first fight so I hope I didn't rush anyone too much and I will be more careful before posting so as not to make that hp mistake again .


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 17, 2011)

Raynucio retrieves Capitas and begins to execute the pirates that still breath. "Leaving these vermin alive would only require the villagers to bloody their hands instead. And I was a headsman after all. Let Capitas do what it was made to do."

Once done he collects his scabbards and reattaches them to his belt before sheathing his swords.

"Now lead on Captain, and show us how fleet your Sea Sprite is."









*OOC:*


Woot! Raynucio should be 2nd level in 8 days just from time XP brilliant!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 17, 2011)

As the last pirate falls, the brightness fades from the world and Kalinn's eyes return to their normal ice-blue. She sags in weariness, barely managing to keep _Hafísbíta's_ tip from falling to the sand as she looks around wildly for the rest of the pirates. _What just happened to me?_ She looks on in confusion as the merchants see to their wounded and Raynucio cleans his blades. _Is it over? How did the rest of the pirates die?_

Once her fatigue fades somewhat she uses a bit of cloth from a pirate shirt to clean her blade and slides it home in its sheath. As she joins the others, her usual casually alert expression is replaced by one of troubled confusion.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 17, 2011)

Mowgli: It was more a foretelling of victory if anything.  with 2 left, and 4 heavy hitters, we had won lol.

galahad:That had to be one of the fastest fights ever in the history of pbp.  Started, and ended, with two rounds, in a single day. Good Job.

Aradra, though disliking killing the downed soldiers, had to agree with Raynucio.  However, his pressing concern was with the first solider he killed.

Going over, he started field stripping his clothes.  Noticing that they were a decent fit for him, he threw them into his backpack before turning to Marhvokos.

"We need to dispose of these bodies.  Do you have anything to weigh down the feet?" Aradra inquiers, his head jerking towards the ocean.  

Actions: So, instead of just stealing the clothes, can i pay for it from the reward?  I figure Aradra's normal clothes would stand out in a pirate town...


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 17, 2011)

Chaucer watches as the last pirate falls, and breathes a sigh of relief.  It didn't take long, but the battle was intense.  Walking to Marhvokos, Chaucer extends a hand of introduction.  "I am Chaucer Tarsi, and I am glad to see you are still alive.  I see one of your men is wounded, can I be of assistance?"

As he heads toward the fallen sailor, he calls out to the rest of the party, "Going to Sangre del Sol, we must be a bit more subtle then on this beach.  I wonder, Sangre del Sol is run by the brotherhood right?  Perhaps appearing in the port on a pirate ship might help confuse the brotherhood from our original mission no?"

[Sblock]Will use a charge of CLW on the fallen sailer if Marhovokos approves, otherwise, I will just walk over and watch as the other sailers attend the fallen.  Once the sailers, both fallen and wounded are taken care of, will join in searching the bodies.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 17, 2011)

"If the Sea Sprite is a swift as you say perhaps we could catch the remainder of that crew, I'll bet their ship would fetch a pretty penny. I am sure the world would be a better place if they were not in it." Raynucio says smiling wickedly as his fingers caress Capitas's hilt.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 17, 2011)

[sblock=jackslate45]







jackslate45 said:


> Mowgli: It was more a foretelling of victory if anything.  with 2 left, and 4 heavy hitters, we had won lol.




Some confusion here  - I use italics without quotes to indicate IC thoughts, quotes w/out italics is speech. Kalinn's rage fluff is akin to being filled with and taken over by a spiritual force of some sort; since she's not in control of her body at those times, once her rage is over she has no memory of the time.

So the questions were actually meant to convey her confusion as to what happened during her 'lost time.' Last she knew the fight was thick and she'd just been wounded, then she blinked and the fight was over . . .[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 17, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Sorry, jackslate - I figured between being insulted and being in her rage Frost wouldn't be much in the mood for granting quarter.



[sblock=Mowgli]Meant this about surrendering.  I knew perfectly well we were going to kill them all.[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 17, 2011)

As Raynucio goes to finish off the pirates, he finds himself in a race with Marhvokos's men and the villagers which are now spilling out of their huts. One unfortunate pirate is found by a group of village women and he is hauled off into the bushes as they pull out all manner of small knives.

Marhvokos responds to Raynucio first, "No, m' Lord, I do not think it would be worth the time. My Sprite could probably catch them, but it would be a stern chase and those are always long. Besides, according to Freddie, you all are supposed to be in somewhat of a hurry, correct?"

To Aradra he says, "Do not worry about the bodies, the villagers will be more than happy to take care of them."

Finally, to Chaucer he bows and says, "Thank you sir for helping my man. I have no true healer on board and, with his wounds, I do not think he would have made it." 









*OOC:*


The clothes are fine to take, jackslate. I don't think they are worth enough to warrant buying out of the loot. I'm not excatly sure of how that mechanic works, so if GE, AFg, or anyone else that knows wants to chime in and change it thats fine.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 17, 2011)

Marhvokos goes to speak with a couple of the villagers for a moment and then returns. Everyone loads up on the longboat and heads to the Sea Sprite. Boarding, Marhvokos immediately begins bellowing orders and you are happy to see that his crew seems very professional and skilled. In short order the ship is underway and headed for Sangre del Sol.









*OOC:*


It takes just under three days to get to Sangre. I will give everyone the rest of the day to ask questions of Marhvokos or to do any other stuff. Also, I will post the documents in the pouch that was given to Chaucer. Also, I think after that first experience that the posting in blocks is better, I will use the initiative, but characters that are in blocks will just go in their posting order each round.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


For myself I would just say assume you have them as a temporary disguis as long as you don't want to keep them after the adventure don't worry about it. If you do just "pay" for them when the adventure ends.







"No you are right we have a deadline, if it will take any real amount of time it is not worth it. Let us be off then." Raynucio says with a scowl. He then begins heading for the Sea Sprite anxious to get underway.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Oh! I almost forgot (thats what happens when you make encounters on the fly  ) The pirate Cpt had a MW rapier and 2 x CLW potions (which Raynucio gave him such a chance to use  )


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Gosh AFg, if you hadn't killed the cap'n so fast, maybe we could have looted his body more! lol







Chaucer nods as both Marhvokos and Raynucio mention their time frame.  He makes his way to the injured sailor and produces the wand he used in the battle once again.  Laying a hand on the man's chest, he feels his labored breathing.  "You will live to tell your children of your adventures yet"  Chaucer says as he activates the wand and watches the magic take its effect.

After the sailor is healed, he checks with the group, "Did the enemy carry anything of value or have we checked them all yet?"

Once the bodies have been searched he joins Marhvokos in the longboat to head to the sea sprite.  Sitting in on the bench waiting to arrive at the sleek ship, he slips off his pack, and pulls out the weathersealed leather case that the magister had given him, "I guess we should find out what is in here eh?" he says as he opens it up.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 17, 2011)

There are several documents in the pouch. The first is a letter of introduction to House Carteghn identifying you as their agent with full authority for purchasing decisions and a list of supplies they want for the expedition. With that is a letter of credit (they have already paid this sum to the House Carteghn rep in Venza and it is signed by him) for a considerable sum of money. Attached to that is a note.
[sblock=note] _Do not show this letter of credit until after you have finished all negotiations for the goods on our list. Any remaining funds are yours to keep as additional payment._

_F._[/sblock]
There is also a letter of introduction to Raimondo Scevola, the caravan master.

Finally, there is a letter from Frederick.
[sblock=letter]
_Good Sirs,_
_Capt. Marhvokos will vouch for your group on arrival at Sangre del Sol as merchants and guards. He is a good man and knows the area intimately. I would heed any advice he gives you. I suggest that you attempt to contact Senzer first, as he may have information that will help you if he is still there. Again, I remind you that discretion is paramount. The Brotherhood must be kept in the dark as long as possible. Tread carefully._

_Good Luck,_
_Frederick_
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 17, 2011)

As he sets himself down in the longboat Raynucio pulls out Capitas, produces his whetstone and begins reverently honing the blades edge back to deadly perfection.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Scott DeWar: You are right and wrong there Scott. Yes you must be 5th level to take the Craft Wand feat, but you can always choose to lower your caster level when creating items. First level wands costing 750gp are CL 1, this is the default price and its nearly always foolish to create them at any other caster level. A CL 5 CLW wand would cost 3750gp, for 1d8+5 healing, as opposed to 750gp for 1d8+1.

All the prices for both Wands Scrolls and Potions are claculated at the lowest possible caster level.


----------



## maquise (Mar 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


I thought Living Pathfinder ruled out crafting. Or did the rules change?


----------



## udalrich (Mar 17, 2011)

Syldar walks over to Chaucer and introduces herself.  "I'm not certain that we've been introduced.  I am Syldar Narthalial.  That was a fine performance you gave during the last fight."    She begins a discussion of how it could be put to music, which could last a while if Chaucer is interested.  

Eventually, she turns serious again.  "Since we seem to have similar talents, we should discuss how to effectively coordinate our efforts.  Others often find my singing as inspiring as your speech, so I don't think that we need to be overly conservative in how often we use it as we would if only one of us were here."  

She gestures toward her bow.  "I mostly focus on using that during combat rather than spell casting.  I do also have a variety of scrolls that could be useful.  If you have similar items, it might make sense for us to compare what we have, so the other is able to use them should one of us be disabled.  Does that make sense to you?"


----------



## udalrich (Mar 17, 2011)

maquise said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I thought Living Pathfinder ruled out crafting. Or did the rules change?












*OOC:*


Unless I missed a rule change, PC's cannot take crafting feats, so any wands are crafted by NPCs.  Those rules would still apply to NPCs, so we can buy a CLW wand for 750 (@ CL 1) but can't make one for ourselves for 375.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 17, 2011)

Aradra smiles as the villagers exact many years of revenge onto the pirates, but soon finishes his task. He grabs the rapier, and swings it a little.  Noticing the fine detail, he he turns towards the rest of the group and asks "Anyone need this?  It would make well for the disguise I have going on. Also, Chaucer, can I read that writ?"


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 17, 2011)

Chaucer opens the case, and pulls one letter out at a time, reading it intently, rolling it back up, and replacing it in the case before pulling out another.  By the time he has read them all, the rest of the party has joined him in the longboat.  Once he explains the contents, including the line of credit and the parties possible bonus, he passes the case to Aradra to peruse.  When he is finished, Chaucer puts the leather case back in his bag.  

When he is finished arranging his bag to his liking, he looks up to see Syldar sitting next to him.  After she introduces herself, he responds "I am Chaucer Tarsi, and my apologies for not introducing myself earlier, the last few days have been somewhat of a whirlwind.  And thank you for your kind words, personally, I am a storyteller, and though I much prefer to inspire by telling grand epics of the past, some situations call for a bit more scathing a tongue.  That wormrotten pirate deserved what he got, trying to barter with women.  Despicable."

As they continue talking, Chaucer exclaims, "You sing!?"  with greater jubliance then necessary, "You must do me the honor.  I do not sing, but am learning some instruments, it seems we could make a fine grand noise together Syldar.  Once we get settled, a concert is in order.  You shall sing and dance, and I can accompany you on my djembe, and I might even fancy a tale myself!" 

The excitement at meeting someone who enjoys history and song and story is evident on Chaucer's face, as if this is a rare delight for him.  So entranced by the idea of swapping stories and songs, Chaucer dismisses the idea of sharing tactics saying, "Yes, yes we should discuss that, but do you know the song of Eliza the Hunched?  Oh I do love that song!"


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 17, 2011)

Aradra cant help but to smile as the two bards hit it off well.


EDIT:  I'm assuming yes, but just wanted confirmation.  We are keeping track of ammo right?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2011)

maquise said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I thought Living Pathfinder ruled out crafting. Or did the rules change?




we were figuring out caster level of wand to determine how much healing on the +x variant.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 17, 2011)

Raynucio waves dismissively at the rapier, "Be my guest, not my sort of weapon. I prefer to hack rather than prick."


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 18, 2011)

With that, Aradra sheaths the rapier into his side, and heads towards the boat.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 18, 2011)

As the longboat makes its way toward the Sea Sprite, Chaucer is nearly overwhelmed with the visions dancing in his mind.  Visions of stories and epics, heroes and heroines, stirred by meeting Syldar.  Oh the glory of the story!  Not quite like falling in love, but more like meeting an old friend, Chaucer did not want to let the moment go.  But as they bumped into the Sea Sprite, Chaucer was awakened to reality.  More time could be made for conversation with Syldar on their three day journey to Sangre del Sol, but for now, he should probably be preparing for what was ahead.

Before anyone was able to rise and board the Sprite, Chaucer asked Morhvokos, "Tell me Captain, what should we know before boarding your ship?  And how would these next few days be best spent?  We have a seemingly dangerous mission to complete soon, any advice on how to best prepare for Sangre del Sol?"  Chaucer asks as he throws his pack over his shoulders, and grips his bow like a staff before him.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 18, 2011)

"On board, I would ask that you stay out of the way of any men that are working. Other than that, you may wander about as much as you would like." Marhvokos replies to Chaucer.

He then asks, "So, How is Freddie doing? I haven't seen him in years."









*OOC:*


 Chaucer, you can't imagine the man that hired you ever being called "Freddie"


----------



## udalrich (Mar 18, 2011)

While Chaucer and Marhvokos discuss "Freddie", Syldar's voice drifts over the ship.

During her youth, Eliza was fair
Flowing and red was her beautiful hair.
But as the years passed, her body did age.
The charming lass became a great sage.

Despising of those who adored her looks,
She ever was buried deep in her books.
When another maid would chase a strong page,
She built knowledge to aid her old age.

As the years passed, her influence grew
Scholars would come, to hear what she knew.
Bent over books dusty and parched,
She was well-known as Eliza the Hunched.

Syldar continues through the many verses of the song.  The trip promises to not be lacking in entertainment.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 18, 2011)

The trip to Sangre is uneventful. What few ships you see are easily avoided and by late afternoon on the third day you arrive. The jungle comes right up to the shore of the sea except for the cleared area around Sangre. The town straddles the Sangre River and as you near it you see why it was named such. The red silt that permeates the waters of the sluggish river give it and the small cove a rust red tint. With the sun setting directly behind the trees from which the river emerges, it actually gives the illusion of the sun bleeding into the sea.

During the short trip, Marhvokos suggests that you stay at the Leeward Inn. He says it is on the expensive side, but it is where most visiting merchants stay and has a good reputation.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2011)

OOC: Kalinn will be at 10/14 HP after the trip, still almost a third down - she could use a bit of healing . . .


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


I need to know what "disguise" you are going with. If you go with the merchant one, I need to know who the merchants (appraise or diplomacy) are and who the guards (initmidate or know-local) are. Other options are; low profile (which relies on stealth or know-local), turncoats (bluff or diplomacy), or mercenaries (disguise or intimidate). The party chooses one option as a whole.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Any wounded that need to can be considered to be getting full rest w/care for the voyage so you heal at double rate. Also, AFg are the natural healing rules straight from the book or is there some other mechanic you use here?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 18, 2011)

Raynucio leaves the discussion of disguises to those who care for therse sort of intrigues, but pointedly informs them, "I am not going to act servile for any man, or any plan. But then I imagine that is true of a lot of mercenaries, other than that, anything is fine."









*OOC:*


Raynucio will go with Intimidate (+2) for preference, so I would suggest one of the two options that allow that. Merchants sounds optimum.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


My appraise and disguise pretty well suck, but I am +5 on Know-Local, +7 on intimidate, and +8 on Diplomacy, Bluff, and Sense Motive, so I am really up for playing any role







Climbing aboard the ship, Chaucer hears the question of guises come up and listens as Raynucio refuses to act as anything other than himself.  Chaucer takes a deep breath and tries to reason with the large warrior.  "I know you are a proud man Raynucio, and rightfully so, but pride and ignorance do not have to go hand in hand.  No plan has been formed, but if the best plan requires you to act the part of a servant for a day, than it would be ignorant not to choose that course of action would it not?  Either way, our enemies will know of your noble standing and prowess the moment that battle begins, there is no worry there.  The question is how can we get through Sangre del Sol without having to fight the entire city, the battle on the beach should be an indication of the impossibility of that task.  Please, let us not cross any possibilities off our list just yet." 

As Chaucer settles onto the ship, trying to position himself near Syldar so they might be able to continue their conversation, he notices Kalinn limping a bit.  Getting up he moves to her, "Did you take an injury in the battle?"  He asks, "I am sorry if I did not notice before, I only saw our loud and angry friend over there take any wounds.  Will rest take care of that wound, or do you need some assitance?"

[sblock=Actions]If Kalinn thinks she needs it Chaucer will use another charge from Raynucio's wand, bringing it down to 2 charges left.  Maybe a scroll... or would full rest take care of that wound?  Not sure right off the top of my hand and don't have time to check, back to work... [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2011)

[sblock=Healing]Healing is Core Rules. Full rest will bring her to 13/14 HP, which is acceptable; that 1 HP isn't worth spending a charge for (unless, of course, she is slain by 1 HP ).[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


from what I figure, full rest w/care should have everyone that was injured at full except Kalinn, who will be down 1 hp


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Aradra was going to go off on his own though... He IS an infiltrator after all.  Split the party WOO!

all kidding aside, I would be down for anything. Aradra makes a good face in the crowd or guard.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 18, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waa2ucfgVgQ]YouTube - Never Split The Party[/ame]


----------



## maquise (Mar 19, 2011)

"While I'm normally quite skilled in the art of diplomacy, I find deception quite out of my skill set." 









*OOC:*


A little confused on how time xp works


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


I suggest Merchants and Guards with Syldar, Chaucer, and Mandalo as Merchants, everyone else as Guards.







[sblock=Time XP]For every day you are in an adventure you are awarded time XP according to your level. Its usually awarded by the DM, but when you are close to leveling its usually prudent to keep an eye on it yourself to know when you level. This allows the DM to record when to switch their calculations. So if I was to get enough time XP to level today I would point this out to galahad so when he came to do his calculations at the end of the adventure he knows that from March 19th Raynucio is earning 11xp per day instead of 7. Since Mandalo was on the same adventure as Raynucio (HM included time XP and GP in his awards) he will level at the same time, as will others from One Night at Palazzo Dannatto.)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2011)

Kalinn is oddly subdued throughout the three day voyage to Sangre delSol. She speaks with the others if they approach her, but it's plain that something weighs on her. Possibly it's the fact that she took her first real wound in battle, possibly something else . . .

When the topic of the approach to take on reaching the city comes up, she says, "I'd say our team would do best as merchants and guards. We've a good mix for that, and we're arriving on a trading vessel."

[sblock=OOC]I think I'll change Kalinn's speech/thought color to Silver. I know it's not much different than the standard text, but the color suits her perfectly and it should be plain enough from the quotes/italics to distinguish. Gray has become sort of the default OOC color.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 19, 2011)

Raynucio spends most of the voyage either practicing with his weapons, or sharpening them. Sweat running in rivulets down his massive cloaked form he performs the same swing a thousand times before moving on to another form and repeating the process.

"I have no skills with deception, and my tongue is neither silver or honeyed. But if anyone looks at me the wrong way I will tear out their lungs and beat them with them." He says when the subject of their disguise comes up.









*OOC:*


Just reiterating that Raynucio will use intimidate, lol.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 19, 2011)

Aradra nods at the idea of acting like a guard, but looks a sullen as well.  However, in a few hours, his mood had brightned back to normal.  As he wanders the deck over the next few days, he notices everything going on. Noticing the interactions between the bards; Mandalo praying daily to his god; Raynucio practicing daily; However, Kalinn's withdrawl does not go unnoticed.  Deciding to ask her about it once they landed in del Sol, Aradra prepares for landing.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 19, 2011)

When the Sea Sprite docks, Marhvokos is met by someone that appears to be the closest thing to a duties clerk Sangre has. They go back and forth with much gestulating from Marhvokos until they apparently reach an agreement. Marhvokos pulls out a small pouch and counts out some coins to hand to the man.
Marhvokos comes back on board and says to your group, "Well, as far as the Brotherhood is concerned you are merchants looking for new markets. Good luck my friends and stay safe."
With that he begins yelling orders to his crew and they begin the task of unloading the ship.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


so are you going to take his advice about the Leeward inn?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 19, 2011)

"Right lets track down that potion seller informant get the lie of the land. Then find Raimondo Scevola - the caravan master. Once that is taken care of we can contact House Cartahegn knowing what is going on and get the hell out of this cesspit." Raynucio says, striding forth into Sangre and glowering at its citizenry.


----------



## udalrich (Mar 19, 2011)

"That sounds like a reasonable plan," says Syldar.  "But first lets get some rooms at the Leeward Inn so we have a place to store anything that we don't need.  We won't be very inconspicuous if we wander around town carrying bedrolls and such."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 19, 2011)

The pale giant shrugs, with a clank of weapons and armor, and falls in behind the bards assuming they have attained to details such as getting directions while he was taking care of his training.

"Someone ought to lance this boil of a town." He complains softly as he casts about with a sneer, the heat and humidity doing little to improve his mood.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 20, 2011)

As he disembarks, Chaucer moves to the front of the company.  As the move out of the docks area, he hears Raynucio complain and he turns his head and says to the big man, a little louder than necessary, "That is just a lovely image Raynucio, a city sized boil that mus be lanced and then drained of puss.  How about we keep that type of imagery here on the docks, and out of any meetings we might have during our stay."  Chaucer winks as he turns on his heal and heads toward the city.

As they clear the docks area, he spots a few sailors lounging after a voyage, and moves to speak to them, "My good men, we are searching for the Leeward Inn, by chance do you know its location and the quickest way to get there from here?"









*OOC:*


Let me know when and where I need rolls, not sure if a knowledge local check is appropriate here or not..


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 20, 2011)

Raynucio's glower turns to the battle poet momentarily, but he contents himself with a low growl.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2011)

Kalinn seems to have shaken off the worst of her funk, though there's still something of a furtive, shamed look in her eye at times. She falls into the part of a mercenary guard for the groups 'merchants.'

At an opportune moment, she whispers to Raynucio: "You are a proud warrior, giant. But remember your honor as well! When we took this job, we gave our word; part of the job is to remain undetected for as long as possible. Remember that you have duty to your teammates as well. I know it chafes you to play this part, but it is our best chance to complete the job _and_ to get everyone out alive. So suck it up!"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 20, 2011)

"My name is Raynucio, not giant. And I am no actor, but in my experience a great many mercenary guards are proud and vicious. If I cannot act and my true nature fits the role well enough surely I am better of maintaining it rather than playing a false part badly." The noble hisses back irritably.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 20, 2011)

Aradra sighs at the sight of the two proud fighters bickering in silence.  _Here is hoping that the guards dont notice anything that was said._


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 20, 2011)

The docks are raucous place and the byplay between yourselves goes unoticed by others. Following the directions given by Marhvokos you find yourselves in front of the Leeward Inn in short order. It is a large, two story building with attached stables and a ten foot wall surronding the entire compound. The gate is open and a short paved path leads to large double doors. They open into a large common room which is surprisingly clean. However, the most striking thing you notice upon entering is the sudden drop in temperature. It is the first time since teleporting to this region that you actually feel somewhat comfortable.

The man standing behind the bar watches as your group approaches.
"What can I do for you fine gentlemen and ladies." He asks.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


first awareness checks















*OOC:*


awareness total=2


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 21, 2011)

Chaucer enters the Leeward and gets hit with a blast of cool air.  He removes his scarf and waits for his eyes to adjust.  He hears the barkeep call to them, so he walks over to him.  "It sure is warmer than we are used to in Sangre del Sol, so your Inn is a welcome relief for merchants like us.  Hello, my name is Chaucer, and I am a mover of exotic imports into the Ohum River Valley.  I was told that your establishment would treat us well, so I was hoping to book a few rooms for my companions and our guards.  And I would also like some of your finest wine, to wash the taste of travel from my mouth if you don't mind."


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 21, 2011)

"Then your source of information is good." The man says, with a smile.
"I have two rooms upstairs that adjoin each other that would accomodate your group. The price is 16 sp per person per night. That includes breakfast and dinner and a guarantee of the safety of your goods and possesions that remain on the grounds."

That price is almost double what you would pay for a high end place in Venza and he looks at your group and raises a hand.

"I know, I know. That seems high, but before you object, let my boy show you the rooms and also let me remind you again that we _guarantee _the safety of your goods here."


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 22, 2011)

Aradra nods at the manager, and waits to be escorted


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 22, 2011)

Raynucio relieved to be out of the heat is not concerned about the price, but reasons that it might be unusual for a guard to pay his own way with his "employers" there and so waits for someone else to settle up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2011)

Kalinn's white skin can't really pale any further, but her eyes widen slightly at the price of the rooms. Taking her cue from Raynucio, she holds her silence and plays the part of the dutiful guard.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 22, 2011)

The man yells back into the kitchen and a young boy comes out. 
"Jared will show you the rooms and I am sure you will like them."

Upstairs he goes down the short hallway and opens two doors. The rooms are clean and seem even cooler than the common room. The boy smiles at your confused looks at points to the wall. There you find a metal grill in set in the wall. Cool air flows out of the vent. And now you know why Marhvokos said this would be the best place to stay despite the cost.









*OOC:*


 The last couple days have been slow, but I am on all day tomorrow thru Thursday. When you guys are settled you can decide where you are going first. It is now late afternoon/early evening so you can either start first thing in the morning, or let me know if you are going to try something now.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 22, 2011)

Chaucer is a bit surprised by the cost of the room, but nods in agreement moments later.  He puts down 20 gold pieces and says, "That should cover us for two nights, by then we should have an idea of how long our business should take, and we can make further arrangements."

As the young boy shows them up to their rooms, it became clear why the price was so high.  The cool air flowing out the vent is a saving grace in an environment like this, especially for those not used to it.  "Thank you my boy.  As to dinner, will that be brought to the room, or served in the common room?"

When the boy leaves, Chaucer turns to the others and says with a smile, "Wow, these rooms are expensive, but I am sure that we can settle up accounts later."


----------



## udalrich (Mar 22, 2011)

Syldar fans herself and enjoys the cool air. "Dinner in the common room might be nice.  With luck, we might even meet some locals who can advise us about the town."

Once the boy leaves, she suggests "why don't we organize our things and, once we have cooled off, try to find the potion seller.  The less time we spend in this town, the less chances there will be for someone to realize


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 22, 2011)

"Sounds like a plan to me." Raynucio concedes, "Ah, thank Farino its cool though, I need a bath before anything else though. Unless anyone can do that magical cleaning thing? A futile effort I am sure, but one i would feel better for..."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2011)

"Sounds good to me as well; surely a town like this has an . . . um . . . _active_ nightlife. But we should be ready to change our plans if we need to. I'm not sure how much of the nightlife will be legitimate business such as we're pretending to be on."


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 22, 2011)

The boy tells Chaucer they can have dinner either in their room or in the common room. He also informs you that all the merchants close up at dark. He also tells you that there are several places of entertainment of which the Sanguine Pit is the most famous. It is known for its nightly fight contests between dangerous creatures from the area.
When you go down for dinner you see that the place fills up quickly as this is evidently a local favorite for dinner. The place is mostly filled with merchants and visitors, but you do see the occasional, obviously prosperous pirate captain.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 22, 2011)

As the others cool down, Chaucer puts his pack down on one of the beds.  Unhooking the hooks, he begins to take everything out, bit by bit, and then proceeds to repack the whole lot again.  Making sure the things that need to be accessible are, and the things that will probably not be necessary, are shoved further down into the pack.  Once he is done, he finds a mirror and mutters something under his breath.  Any loose hairs find their way back into place, and dirt and grime from the road falls to the floor, and whatever sweat that was on his face is now gone.
"I am heading down to the common room to await dinner and have a glass of wine, should I expect any of you to come down and eat, or will you all be dining up here tonight?"

As he heads downstairs, he finds a comfortable seat and orders a glass of chilled wine, and eyes the crowd looking for someone who could be useful.









*OOC:*


I am assuming it is evening time, if it is not, then make the meal Lunch and I will probably have a few actions in the evening.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


 you are correct, it is evening


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 22, 2011)

Aradra will follow Chaucer out, but leaves his longbow in the room.  _That might stand out too much here._ However, he does have the rapier at his side, and the dagger hidden in his boot.  _Maybe I can find something to better hide that dagger...This IS a pirate town after all._

Once downstairs, he sits in the seat adjacent to Chaucer.  He also keeps a sharp eye out for anyone acting different.


----------



## maquise (Mar 22, 2011)

Mandalo examines the occupants of the common room. "I'm sure now would be the time to make some statement along the lines of 'Wretched hive of scum and villany.' Most of these people live in fear and misery, oppressed by those too weak of spirit to do anything but prey on those less fortunate then themselves. I'd help them, if I could."

Mandalo eats some, but does not seem very enthusiastic. "If you don't have any need of me, I'll retire. I'd like our business here to be concluded swiftly, and I have no interest in bloodsports or whatever."


----------



## udalrich (Mar 22, 2011)

Before going down to join the others, Syldar wonders about the source of the cool air.  After checking that they are alone, she says "draíochta a lorg" and examines the vents.

She contemplates what weapons to bring to dinner, but she does not have a small weapon and wants to look like a merchant rather than an adventurer.  "Does anybody have a spare rapier or similar 'upper class' weapon I could borrow during dinner?  A bow would seem out of place on a merchant, but many nobles carry rapiers, so that should be less unusual.  Especially since we are in a pirate town."

[sblock="Magic"]Detect Magic.  Make any rolls Syldar needs to see if she can identify the source.  Spellcraft is +7 (+9 to id magic items) and Know(Arcana) is +7[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 22, 2011)

Syldar concentrates for a moment, but can detect no magic. Looking at the vent you determine that if any magic is involved it is probably in the cellar and blocked from your detection.
Downstairs, the place is busy. During dinnertime, the Leeward Inn is more like a restaraunt than a tavern and serves a decent variety of food. One thing you notice is that though the noise level from conversation is high, very few conversations are had outside of the tables they are at. Most patrons keep to their own parties.









*OOC:*


If there is anything specific you want to accomplish here or during the night, let me know. Otherwise I will move on to the next morning


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 22, 2011)

Chaucer nods to Syldar when she arrives, and waves Mandalo back up to the rooms.  As the table fills with his companions, Chaucer excuses himself, and heads up to the bar, holding an empty wine glass.

As he sets it down, he asks the barkeep quietly, "Excuse me sir, I have a few questions and was wondering if you could help me out a little bit.  I am currently in the market for some Hocks Blood Ferns, Juliping Toadstools, and a few other native plants to this region for a wealthy client interested in alternative potions, but haven't made contact with the man who was supposed to help me get acquainted with such things.  Perhaps you know of him, or know where I can find him, his name is Senzer Rulkep."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 22, 2011)

In the interest of appearing like pirate scum Raynucio switches from his usual wines to whiskey, though his curled lip reveals what he thinks of the quality. He knocks back a few glasses before forcing himself to forgo table manners and eat like a peasant, tearing into a haunch of mutton.

Still relatively early he heads up to his room and goes through a slightly unsteady weapon drill before collapsing into bed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2011)

Kalinn takes the lads words to mean that upstanding merchants such as themselves won't find any business in Sangre delSol at night. She drifts down to the common room and takes up a post not far from Syldar, standing quietly and observing the room - as any good bodyguard would do. She takes a light meal, but doesn't relax her vigil as she eats, and when Syldar finally retires Kalinn follows her up to the room.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 22, 2011)

"Well...I don't know if he has 'dose t'ings, hell, I don't even know what 'dose t'ings are, but Senzer's place is just a couple blocks away. He won't be open now. You best be goin' in t'e mornin', he get busy in t'e af'ernoon." The bartender responds to Chaucer's question.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 22, 2011)

The night passes uneventfully and in the morning there is a breakfast being served in the common room. It is much less crowded as it is mostly just people staying at the inn that are there. The barkeep gives you easy directions to Rulkep's Tonics.









*OOC:*


Let me know any preparations beyond the norm


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 22, 2011)

Aradra goes up to bed once the room starts clearing a little bit.   When he prepares for the day, he ensures that his bow in the top most item on his backpack, along with some arrows to grab.  He then goes down for breakfest


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 22, 2011)

Chaucer thanks the barkeep with a silver piece and, and walks back to the table.  "Our potions contact has a shop a couple blocks down.  As interested as I am right now, I don't think I have the necessary skills to go investigate now, so we had best wait till the morning,"  Chaucer tells the remaining members of the party.  

With that he drains his glass and looks around the room one more time.  He sighs at the crowded room begging for entertainment, a song, a story, anything, but knows he can't compromise his cover just yet.  So he turns away from the crowded common room and walks back to the rooms that were booked.

Upon returning, he greets Mandalo, and watches Raynucio go through an unsteady weapons drill.  As night grows long, Chaucer slips into bed for some much needed rest.









*OOC:*


Kalinn is back to full health with a night of rest correct?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2011)

OOC: That is correct! Ready to guard some bodies, or merchant's goods, or something . . .  She's not much of an actor or intimidator, hope she doesn't hurt our Awareness too much!


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


No worries, I am rocking a +8 in Diplomacy and I rolled a 9 on the last awareness check lol... isn't all about your modifiers lol


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ok, I have a map, but I am not able to put it here. I confess my computer knowledge is a little limited any help would be appreciated


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 23, 2011)

There should be penguins

EDIT: And now with screen shots!

EDIT 2: Look at HM's guide


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Go into edit post... then go advance... down under your post you sill see another area and a Manage Attachments button click that.

A new window will show up and all you have to do is click in an empty box, you should get your documents window up automatically for easy browsing. Find your map (usually under pictures or downloads) and click on it. 

Once the address is in the box scroll right and hit upload.

That window will blink when the picture is uploaded and you only need to submit your post.[/sblock]

OOC: and so there are jackslate45 LOL


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 23, 2011)

You follow the directions and soon fond yourself at Rulkep's Tonics. Opening the dooo, you step into the shop. 
A small bell rings as the door opens into Rulkep Tonics.
Colorful bottles and bags of powder decorate the shelves,
while curious, twisted roots and larger bottles lie securely
beneath a glass countertop. Several disinterested customers mill about, eyeing newcomers suspiciously before pointedly examining the shelves once again. A gaunt, half-elven man steps out from a doorway behind the countertop, his dusky skin gleaming slightly from perspiration. 
He smiles crookedly from behind the counter. “Welcome to Rulkep Tonics, friends. What can I do for you today?”​

The shopkeep eyes the other customers uneasily for a
moment before his expression shifts distinctly to fear. Silently but clearly, he mouths a single word: “Help.”​


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 23, 2011)

Aradra will raise his eye brows questioningly, his eyes glancing at each customer in turn, looking for any reaction from the shopkeeper.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 23, 2011)

Kalinn surreptitiously moves closer to the shopkeeper, preparing to give him some protection should things turn ugly . . . as it appears they are about to do.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


lets try. Let me know if this works for everyone. The front door is where you start and there are four customers in the shop. Senzer is by the little office door.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Easier (I think) if you save your image in paint and then can copy paste on images you find on the web. Like so...[/sblock]


----------



## maquise (Mar 23, 2011)

Mandalo, discreetly, moves in beside Kalinn.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 23, 2011)

Chaucer walks in and as his eyes adjust, he notices that things seem to be out of place.  The warning from Senzar is enough to stir him to action.  Moving to the corner just inside the door, Chaucer stares at the two patrons who are in front of him side by side, and begins muttering under his breath.

[Sblock=Actions]
Move - 5 foot step to F8 and draws his longsword
Standard - Casting Grease on E3 and E4 as well as D3 and D4 as it is a 10 foot square... 

Level 1 Spells  Used - 1/3
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


After sleeping on this action, I kinda want to take it back and go a different route, no way Chaucer is going to be that impetus... ahh well, I guess I will blame his wisdom score for this one, or spending too much time near Raynucio..


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Well, I guess everyone roll initiative as Chaucer has decided to open the dance  Everyone give me their position in the store. Anyone with higher initiative than Chaucer can be anywhere in the store within a double move of the front door. Anyone who follows Chaucer's initiative can be a single move from the front door and has to take into account the grease for their move. Also, Chaucer, please remember to add the DC of your spells when you cast them.







As several of you notice the store owner's silent plea, Chaucer steps up, casts a spell and bedlam ensues  One of the customers falls flat on his face while the other grabs a shelf to prevent his fall.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 23, 2011)

[sblock=Kalinn's Initiative]Initiative (1d20+3=11)

Not sure if that beats Chaucer's or not . . .

Also, which is C1 and which is C2?[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


C1 is in E-3 and C2 is in E-4. The next map will have them labled


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am still regretting that decision... so I apologize now for the large amount of metagaming that just occurred.  I will try and do better... ok, put on the bard hat, not the fighter hat, bard hat...


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 23, 2011)

Aradra glares at Chaucer, but nether the less gets ready to fight.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


sorry guys, still getting used to running by pbp. Everyone just do initiative and say where you are in the store, anywhere between the front door and the four customers.


----------



## udalrich (Mar 23, 2011)

Syldar looks at her fellow bard.  "Yes, I know how that spell works.  You didn't need to show me.  See how you made that kind fellow over there fall down?"

She hopes to diffuse the situation into an embarrassing mistake.  

[sblock="Skills"]If there is any hope of convincing the patrons we were just discussing magic, her bluff and diplomacy are both +7[/sblock]

[sblock="Status"]
Location: D8
No weapons out.

AC (/touch/FF): 16/13/13
Hit Points: 14/14
Saves (F/R/W): +0/+6/+2
Bardic music used: 0/8
Spells cast: 1: 0/3
Current effects: -
[/sblock]


----------



## maquise (Mar 23, 2011)

Mandalo is at C7.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 23, 2011)

"Ichon will have you guts for garters, Senzer!" shouts one of the supposed customers as he draws a sword.
"And you folks will have to pay the price for butting into her affairs."









*OOC:*


Syldar, you realize your attempt at diplomacy might have worked if these had really been customers, but with the shout of the one you understand that isn't the case so will be able to act on your initiative in the first round.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 24, 2011)

Raynucio gives Chaucer a befuddled look, which is quickly replaced by a vicious grin. "Ha, no objections here poet."

Turning to the enforcers he laughs, "Pay the price? Do not make me laugh you pathetic little vermin!"

The pale giant's hand blurs and his own blade is in hand far swifter than the enforcer's even as its scabbard flies at his flatfooted foe! Even as the scabbard flies Capitas descends to...









*OOC:*


Raynucio is at B8. Going to go ahead and act since I will be busy later and mjight be unable to post.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 24, 2011)

Round 1

Syldar - 20 (begins singing)
Raynucio - 16 (cuts down one of the thugs)
Thugs - 15 (attack)
Kalinn - 11 (misses her opponent)
Chaucer - 10 (misses C2)
Aradra - 9 (misses his opponent)
Mandalo - 8 (hits C3)


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 24, 2011)

Raynucio's scabbard is almost deflected by the thug's chainshirt, but Capitas is not as it descends and drops him. The other thug moves up and attacks Raynucio. The prone thug stands up and steps out of the grease. The other thug moves forward to attack Kalinn.








*OOC:*


C1 is now in E2, C2 is inE6, C3 is in B7, and C4 is down















*OOC:*


 Syldar gets to go before the thugs, so if her action changes things I will note it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 24, 2011)

Frost's massive sword clears the scabbard at her back in a blur, sweeping in a crosswise attack in the same motion. The thug before her leans back just enough to avoid the blow.

[sblock=Actions]Free: Quick Draw
Standard: Attack (1d20+4=10)[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Mar 24, 2011)

Realizing that the "customers" have been intent on attacking them from the start, Syldar begins to sing of their defeat.

Are they searching for potions,
Or just making the motions?
We see their intent,
Their mail will be bent,
For Capitas knows
How to land the blows
They are not elite,
So show them defeat.

As she sings, she draws her bow and nocks an arrow.









*OOC:*


+1 to hit and damage.  Maybe the scabbard did hit.







[sblock="Status"]
Standard: Begin bardic music
Move: Draw bow

AC (/touch/FF): 16/13/13
Hit Points: 14/14
Saves (F/R/W): +0/+6/+2
Bardic music used: 1/8
Spells cast: 1: 0/3
Current effects: Inspire Courage
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


So with Bardic Music Scabbard hits AC 14 for 9, and Capitas AC 15 for 12. Nice!


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ok, I edited the thug's turn post, but can't delete the die rolls. The new situation is that C4 is down so Mandalo didn't get attacked and took no damage. Everyone else may go now and add Syldar's inspire courage.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Kalinn, I just noticed something. Is this your first adventure? I thought you had been with Raynucio and Mandalo? Your character sheet on LPF Wiki shows no xp


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


That's weird, I could've sworn I put in her XP/treasure from Palazzo!  I'll get it in when I get to a computer - it is indeed the same as Ray's, but she didn't buy anything.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 24, 2011)

Aradra draws the rapier that he found, and stabs at the guy in front of him.

[sblock]
Move: Draw rapier
Standard: Stab (+6 w/ Bard)
[/sblock]


----------



## maquise (Mar 24, 2011)

Mandalo quickly draws his blade and strikes at the assailant.

Move: Draw longsword
Standard: Attack


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 24, 2011)

Chaucer looks around, and sees the chaos he caused.  Silently he rebukes himself.  Of course diplomacy or subterfuge was the better way to go, why had he immediately gone and attacked?  He knew why of course, being near all these pirates made his blood boil with hatred he thought had burned up with that river pirates boat... _"I guess I am not over it..."_ he mutters to himself.

Seeing the customers he greased move out of his trap and attack, he knew he had to join the fray.  Seeing the way blocked by crates, Chaucer takes a step behind Aradra, and jumps, landing gracefully on top of the shortest crate and standing above his enemy.  Catching his balance he brings his longsword down upon the suspecting villain.  To his dismay, the pirate dodged at the last second and causing Chaucer to struggle to regain his balance on top of the crate.









*OOC:*


I am assuming here that there is a crate that is 3 feet or smaller.  I don't remember if when judging movement, if I can count the square I left as part of the 10 feet necessary for a running start.  If not, and the crates are not smaller than a foot and a half... I might be falling on my face, feel free to let me know and I will edit accordingly.  

Also, I don't remember if higher ground works on damage or just attack, I added it to both, but as you can see, it didn't really help.







[Sblock=Actions]Move - Move to F6 by running and jumping onto the pile of crates.
Standard - Attack baddie in E6
Free Action - Fail miserably...[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 24, 2011)

Round 2

Syldar - 20 (hits C1 for 8 pts)
Raynucio - 16 (finishes off the thug Mandalo hit)
Thugs - 15
Kalinn - 11 (drops the fleeing thug, but misses C1)
Chaucer - 10 (hits the fleeing thug, but misses C1)
Aradra - 9
Mandalo - 8


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 24, 2011)

With a reptilian smile Raynucio steps into a flanking position with Mandalo and ducks beneath a clumsy sweep from his opponent bringing Capitas up and attempting to hack into his foes thigh.









*OOC:*


Move to A7. Wow, rolling well here, lol.


----------



## udalrich (Mar 25, 2011)

Syldar continues her song.  She looks around for a clear shot and fails to find one.  She settles on a target who at least is not next to one of her allies.  Despite the difficulties, her arrow flies true.

Let ev'rybody fear
The merchants drawing near
We want our stuff
And that's no bluff
Let us make that clear

[sblock="Status"]
Free: Continue bardic music
Free: 5 foot step to e8
Move: Draw bow
Std: Shoot at C1.  Roll does not include soft cover from Kalil and C2

AC (/touch/FF): 16/13/13
Hit Points: 14/14
Saves (F/R/W): +0/+6/+2
Bardic music used: 2/8
Spells cast: 1: 0/3
Current effects: Inspire Courage
[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 26, 2011)

The thug closest to the front door makes abreak for it while the thug furthest away takes a shot at Syldar with his crossbow.









*OOC:*


Mandalo, Chaucer, Kalinn, and Aradra all get an attack of opportunity against C2 as he tries to go out the door.  Sorry for the delay, I was traveling today. Tommorrow (Sat) I will be at a meeting, but will be on in the afternoon.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 26, 2011)

Chaucer regains his balance just in time to look at the thug in the eye as he makes a dart for it.  As he turns and tries to dodge around Kalinn, Chaucer swings at his retreating form.  His blade connects, but Chaucer is unsure whether the punishment went any further than his armor.  

As he finishes his swing he hears an arrow fly through the air near him.  He looks across the grease trap that he set at the one thug left.  Chaucer drops his sword, jumps off the crate and pulls his bow off his shoulder as he does.  Already having an arrow in his hand, he puts it to the string and pulls it back.  He closes his eyes momentarily and feels the sensation of the arcane infusing the point of his arrow as he lets it fire at the last thug standing.  

[sblock=Actions]
Attack of Opportunity on C2

Wait 1 init.

Free Action - Drop Longsword
Then, move action to F5 and draw bow
Swift Action - Arcane Strike
Standard Action - Attack C1[/sblock]









*OOC:*


How is everyone rolling so dang well, and I roll under 10 every time... grumble grumble!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2011)

Kalinn lashes out with _Hafísbita_ and cuts the coward's leg off at the knee. "Syldar, Aradra, watch the door! Chaucer, there's another over here!"

A cool breeze wafts in her wake as she sprints toward the back of the shop. A graceful leap takes her easily over the grease and to the back wall; without missing a beat she uses the wall to change her momentum, finally coming to rest between the final thug and Senzer Rulkep. Her amazing acrobatics are ruined only by her ineffective and off balance swipe at the thug as she lands. She blows a bang from her face in irritation as she speaks to the alchemist. "You rang, Ser Rulkep?"

[sblock=Actions]AoO vs. C2 (1d20+4=16) for (2d6+2=8) Damage.

(The rest of these actions assume that she killed C2 - if not I'll need to retcon.
Move: To D2 (E6, E5, Jump (1d20+7=22) E4 - E1, Tumble (1d20+7=27) (to avoid AoO) to D2.
Standard: Attack (1d20+4=5).

(OK, yes, she could have just run around the grease - but that wouldn't have been nearly as !)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hoping that the rapier will finish the guy off, Aradra will jab at the running guard.

EDIT: Should read edits lol.  

Ardara will take out his bow, and take a quick shot at the guard in the back.  The arrow passes right through the guys heart, dropping him instantly.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: 5' step to take Kalinn's spot
Free: Drop Rapier
Move: Draw bow and arrow
Standard: Fire! 1 shot at +8 1d8+3
[/sblock]

Crit Edit: Forgot I had PBS, so its actually 34 DMG.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


 the first two attacks of opportunity drop the running thug, so I assume Aradra's shots are on C1 instead. With the critfest they all are dropped. I will do Senzer's dialogue late tonight, but everyone gets an additional 133 XP. this should level Raynucio, Kalinn, and Mandalo. So you guys can work on that so we can continue tomorrow.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 27, 2011)

[sblock=GM]Would you mind to make a note in the first post that we leveled this date? It makes a difference for our Time Based XP and GP for the remainder of the adventure. [/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 28, 2011)

Senzer wipes his brow and wrings his hands in his leather apron.

 " Thank you! I have been expecting you since I got word of the arrival of Marhvokos's ship yesterday. My son has been deathly ill for some time now and Lura Ichon promised me a curative for him. I signed away my entire operation to that bitch, but the elixirs she sends are diluted with cheap rum to the point of almost uselessness. In exchange she works my all day producing drugs for her little den of vice, the Sanguine Pit.
     "I know she has the cure because the elixirs prevent my son from getting worse, but if I confront her she will probably just have her thugs kill us both. I want to help you, but after all I've done for the Society, I need something first. Get me that cure and an assurance that Ichon will not kill us and I will be able to help you."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 28, 2011)

Raynucio sneers, "And you are not prepared to just give us the information we need and rely upon our altruism to help you? Sensible man, if your little errand did not sound like it would involve various entertaining opportunities to maim people I would tell you where to go with it, but since I enjoy eradicating vermin I am in."

Despite his cold tone it is apparent that the giant noble merely considers maiming a bonus, he would have helped anyway - possibly without even needing an incentive to do so.

"Now lets search these wretches and strip them of their valuables, that sounds typically piratical to me. What do you suggest we do with the bodies Master Senzer? Do you have a convenient method of disposal, or at least a temporary area we might store them in." 

Suiting actions to words Raynucio begins roughly searching the bodies at his feet.
 








*OOC:*


Sorry for the delay folks been buried in work, I'll level Raynucio up tomorrow. Woot!


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 28, 2011)

Senzer seems slightly taken aback by Raynucio's bluntness, however he says, "I can dispose of the bodies, but you will need to confront Ichon tonight at the Pit if you are to prevent her from wondering what has happened. You probably have the rest of the day for visiting the market. Take these as a token of my appreciation."
He hands you three potions of CLW.









*OOC:*


You can try to purchase anything you might need. For magic items, there is a 40% chance to find something.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 28, 2011)

"And what can you tell us about this Pit? Is that where they hold the animal fights I heard mentioned before - a cowardly practice to watch dumb beasts fight if men do not have the guts to at least risk their own skins."


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 28, 2011)

"Oh, it is not just animals. She pits just about anything versus anything. That, and the drugs and liquor."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 28, 2011)

A jagged smile sneaks across Raynucio's visage and you can almost see him flinging pirates into a tiger pit with great sweeps of his ancestral blade in his shining blue eyes.

"How long do we have to wait?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 29, 2011)

Kalinn watches the interplay between Raynucio and Rulkep with interest. "Even were it not necessary to secure your aid, Ser Rulkep, this woman sounds like a disease that needs to be removed from this world. I will help as well."


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 29, 2011)

Aradra notices something that might prove useful soon.  A type of sheath for a dagger, but it seems to be put underneath the arm.  As he examines it, he hears something click  and is nearly stabbed the opening mechanism.  

With a smile, Aradra will place the sheath on the table "This please"

OCC: Buying a Spring Loaded Sheath for his dagger.


----------



## maquise (Mar 29, 2011)

"I will gladly help you cure your son, and rid the world of one evil."


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 29, 2011)

Day2 - Rulkep's and shopping

New awareness total= 3









*OOC:*


I saw most of the level up info on the character sheets already, I will continue as soon as everyone has determined if they are getting any items. So far I have your healing at 5 x CLW potions and 1 CLW wand with 2 charges left. _Btw, thats a subtle hint. _


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 29, 2011)

Chaucer slings his bow back over his chest, and picks up his sword and places it back in its scabbard.  He walks to the counter and listens to the potions dealer's story.  Hearing the responses from his companions he echoes their agreement.  "It is the very least we could do.  Is there anything else that could be beneficial for us to know.  Any vices, or flaws that this Ichon might have that we could exploit?  If we go asking for a specific medication, she is going to be suspicious won't she?  Can you tell me about your sons condition, maybe feigning those same symptoms might get us where we need to be..."  Chaucer says the last few sentences more to himself than any one listening, realizes it and snaps back to reality, attention focused on Senzar.

As the conversation progresses, and others shop, Chaucer moves to Syldar and asks her quietly, "How good are you at playing a Con?"









*OOC:*


I don't think I need a diplomacy check or anything to gain the information since he is an ally, but if I do let me know.  

Also, on the healing thing... Chaucer is also carrying a CLW wand with 25 charges in his pack.


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 29, 2011)

Senzer says to Chaucer, "She deals in all manner of vices. She is also always accompanied by a tall, muscular woman named Bella. Bella is very beautiful, but extremely vicious. As to your other ploy of feigning an illness, it would probably be wasted on her. She only got involved with my son because of the shop I own."
He pauses for a moment and thinks.
"If you confront her in her place, the way things are here she would have to deal with you herself or lose face. The crowd would probably just consider it a better show."


----------



## nothingpoetic (Mar 29, 2011)

Chaucer looks around at the bodies and remarks "Well the blunt headfirst dive into trouble worked this time, wouldn't be shocked if it worked again, but I can't help but wonder if there is a better option.  Funny I should be the one to say that since I started the ruckus in here." He laughs sheepishly before continuing.

"By flaws or vices my good man, I meant that she has, something that could be exploited.  A gambling habit, or a jealous streak, something along those lines.  Also, what can you tell me about Bella, outside of the fact that she is beautiful and mean? 

Realizing how his questions might be perceived, he steps forward with his arms open towards the Senzar.  "I don't mean to interrogate you sir, I just know we need as much info as possible to do this deed well.  Remember, we were tasked to keep our heads down and our profiles as low as possible.  Taking down a local who seems to be a power player in this area in public in the middle of her place of business, might not be the best way to accomplish that task."


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 29, 2011)

"You can approach her at her place and try to make a deal. I don't really know of any other way, I'm sorry."


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 29, 2011)

Aradra did not like where this was going at all.  "I have to agree with Chaucer.  As soon as we walk in there, we are basically saying 'We killed you men, now you!'  We could then jeopardize the entire mission. What if we pop her off on the way to the games or something?  I had to do that many times when I was in the military."

With a sigh he continues "However, if you feel this is the only option to get your son cured, then I want to scout the arena before hand.  I might get a look at these two in question, and be able to figure out a strategy. "


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 29, 2011)

"I see your problem, but I have no idea how to solve it. She is usually sleeping in the early part of the day. The upper floor of the Pit is where her suites are. Then she is almost always entertaining her customers during the nightly fights. On the plus side, defeating her at her place will probably draw much less attention to yourselves than dealing with her will."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 29, 2011)

Raynucio grins, "I knew this town had to have some redeeming features, bloody mayhem is the discrete option. Excellent. Is there anything in this information you are going to give us that means we should wait before buying our supplies Selzer?"


----------



## galahad0430 (Mar 29, 2011)

"No lord, you could probably spend several hours in the markets before you would need to go to Ichon. The only real time limit is that she will be sending a new shift of her enforcers to my shop in the evening to pick up tonights shipment of drugs. If they arrive and find out that these men have disappeared, they will report to her right away."
     He looks at your group, "I can't believe Freddie sent you here with those ridiculous instrtuctions. He, of all people, should know how corrupt the players are here."


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 31, 2011)

"Corrupt or not, we cannot kill an entire city." Aradra points out.


----------



## udalrich (Mar 31, 2011)

Syldar smiles at Chaucer.  "My dear, I am certainly competent at running a con." She fingers a mundane ring on one of her fingers suggestively.   "Sadly, it appears that it would not be very useful, except perhaps to get us an entrance to talk with her."









*OOC:*


Syldar has about 200 gold plus whatever her share of the looting is.  Do we want to consider pooling funds to buy a second wand?  If not, she'll look around for scrolls of Cure Light Wounds.  She would prefer arcane scrolls but is able to use divine scrolls with difficulty.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 31, 2011)

"We don't need to kill the entire village - this is no city by any measure - these are pirates and other scum they are not upright citizens who support one another. We were told to get information about the situation here from this man right? Do we then intend to ignore his advice just because it sounds too good to be true?" Raynucio growls dismissively.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2011)

"We've got a few other things to accomplish here. It was suggested that we visit Ser Rulkep first, and we've done that. We know what we've got to do to secure his aid, but can't do much about it until later anyway. I say we use the time to start gathering those supplies and making arrangements to get them to the camp.

"We were told to contact House Cartahegn for supplies, and Raymondo Scevola for the caravan. Both of these tasks will likely be easier to accomplish _before_ we make ourselves famous by slaughtering this evil bitch."


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 1, 2011)

"Raymondo? He usually spends his days over at the Wandering Way. That's a bar by the docks. You can almost always find him there playing cards."










*OOC:*


also remember that Kalinn has 8 pts of damage


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Apr 1, 2011)

Raynucio nods, "Very well where can we find this Wandering Way?" Once they have directions the pale giant strides off having no patience for further dithering.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 1, 2011)

"Hey, before we go can someone take care of this scratch for me? For folks supposed to be keeping our heads down we're ending up in a lot of scrapes . . . I'd rather not be taken by surprise while I'm sporting this!"

OOC: Thanks, galahad!


----------



## nothingpoetic (Apr 1, 2011)

Chaucer still thinking about the options looks at Syldar quickly, "So there is no way we can play her into handing us the antidote and leaving her none the wiser?"  As he continues thinking, he hears Kalinn speak up.  
"Wise words my friend, let us not forget about our greater errand ahead of us while here.  My apologies, I was so concerned with the mess we made, I forgot about assuring my allies health."  Chaucer walks over after pulling out a wand from his belt.  "Hold still, I think this might itch." He says with a wry smile.

[sblock=Actions]Activate CLW wand, should only have 1 more charge left.[/Sblock]









*OOC:*


I am going to be traveling for the next 5 or 6 days, so I will definitely be hit or miss, if we get into something and you are all waiting on me, feel free to NPC me as needed Galahad.

Side Note... I think I missed my calling with this character, so far I only roll well healing, I guess I should have gone cleric lol


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


So the consensus is that you are going to the Wandering Way now and then the Sanguine Pit tonight?


----------



## udalrich (Apr 3, 2011)

Syldar looks at Chaucer.  "While it would be great fun to get her to give us the antidote for free, I do not see a clever way to do so."  She looks to the rest of the group.  "Shall we head to the Wandering Way now and have a drink before going to the Sanguine Pit later tonight?"


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 4, 2011)

Your group leaves Rulkep's Tonics and, following the directions given by Senzer, make their way towards the docks. The town is bustling with activity. You see all manner of races and nationalities bartering for goods throughout the city. Almost the entire town seems to be one big marketplace. You see goods that normally wouldn't be available in a town this size. Fights also seem to be common and the crowd pays little attention to them except to cheer on the combatants or bet on the outcome. After a while you enter the warehouse area near the docks and find yourselves in front of a large guild house called the Wandering Way.

The humid stink of Sangre mingles with the rotting fish odor universal to ports around the world. As you enter, the smell abates somewhat, but is overlaid with the sweet scent of jungle plants and exotic tobaccos. The foyer of the guildhouse looks more like a tavern than a place of business, with tables carved from dark jungle woods and overstuffed cushions. Older men mingle over drinks while a group of young toughs claim the spot near the cold hearth.

Across the room, a swarthy, mustachioed man leaps from his chair and sweeps drinks and playing cards from his table.
"You bashterd!" he drunkenly shrieks, "You scheating bashterd, Elanzo! I need thosh animalsh! I have a client whoshe paid fer my caravan!"

His companion wrings the remains of his drink from his shirt.
"No one cares, Scevola. Those were the stakes, and your horses will be chow for my men before we set sail in the morning!"

"You shlipped shomething in muh drink! You're taking muh horshesh over muh dead body!"

Elanzo simply shrugs and snaps his fingers. The group of toughs by the hearth stand and reach for their weapons. Other people in the room edge away from the area, grabbing their drinks and food.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ararda had to wonder which god of fate he had pissed of this time, as every one wants to kill each other in this town...

However, looking to Chaucer and Syldar with pleading eyes, his expression says "Please talk them out of this before we get into _another_ fight"


----------



## maquise (Apr 4, 2011)

Mandalo steps forward, putting his hand on the clearly visible hilt of his sword.  Moving up (L6), he takes an authoritative stance. 

"Hold on, I'm certain we can all settle this reasonably, like civilized people."

Ready an action to draw sword + shield if anyone draws.


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 4, 2011)

At Mandalo's words, Elanzo gestures to his men to hold up. They stop and look at your group. Elanzo eyes you suspiciously and says in an unfriendly tone, "What exactly is your interest in this matter?"

At the interruption, Scevola yells out, "See! They are here fer their horsheshes!" and then promptly falls backwards over his chair.


----------



## udalrich (Apr 4, 2011)

Syldar looks at the two men.  "Is there some problem here that we can help to resolve?  As hot as it is, surely we rather lounge around and drink in comfort."










*OOC:*


Do we recognize either of the names?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Apr 5, 2011)

"We need those horse. I don't give a damn about whatever bets you made. And neither will you if you press the issue, because you will be a mewling amputee more concerned with licking up filth to survive and bemoaning the loss of his limbs." Raynucio snarls, obviously enjoying himself immensely.


----------



## maquise (Apr 5, 2011)

Mandalo slowly closes his eyes for a moment. Then, addressing Elanzo, he says, "I think there is a simple solution. We can come to a settlement with you now, and settle with Scevola later. There is no need for violence; the risks are great, and the rewards minor."

Mandalo then slowly turns his head to Raynucio, a look on his face that would make most hold their tongue.

Action from before still ready, same with previous roll.








*OOC:*



I don't know about Elanzo, but Raymondo Scevola is the guy we were supposed to get the caravan from.


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 5, 2011)

Elanzo replies, "Call off your dogs, sir. If you want your horses, it will cost you 300 gold."

Chaucer says, "300 is quite high, surely we could come to a more amicable agreement?"


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 5, 2011)

Elanzo listens to Mandalo and Chaucer and finally shakes his head.
"Fine, fine, 150 gold then. I must have enough to provide rations for my men."
He looks at Scevola as he tries to stand up again, "You are fortunate to have friends like these, Scevola."









*OOC:*


yes, Scevola is your caravan master


----------



## maquise (Apr 5, 2011)

"150 gold is acceptable."
Mandalo hands over the gold.


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


lol! trying to preempt Raynucio's explosive reaction, Mandalo?


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 5, 2011)

Elanzo hefts the small pouch of gold and looks at Scevola, "Ah, Raymondo, see you next time." turning to you he says, "Thank you, fine sir, A pleasure."

"Borgahz! Time to go!" Elanzo shouts towards the back of the foyer.

A second later one of the doors leading to the back rooms bangs open and a massive half-orc clad in scale armor and hefting a battle-scarred great axe steps out followed by two more crew members.

"Trouble boss?" the half-orc rumbles.

"No, Borgahz, we are leaving." Elanzo says with a smile.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 5, 2011)

"Thank you for your understanding" _Cause otherwise you would have died._

Aradra then pulls the drunken Scevola onto his feet

EDIT:
However, with Elanzo's last words, he now had a very bad feeling that they would be meeting again.  And Ray probally would LOVE To meet them again...


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 5, 2011)

Raymondo watches Elanzo depart and makes an extremely obscene gesture. Turning to your group he says, "Thank you, I shtill shay the bashterd scheated. I need to resht. The caravan will be ready to load tomorrow."


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wandering Way awareness (w/+2 bonus for resolving w/ diplomacy)

new awareness total=6


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2011)

Kalinn stands relaxed as her friends go about settling this dispute without bloodshed, and almost before she knows there was even anything untoward going on. _Well that went well at least._


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Apr 6, 2011)

Raynucio gives the entire group a disgusted look, "Show scum like this weakness and they will walk all over you. Now instead of getting to rid the world of them and take their valuables we have to pay them. Ludicrous." 

But he makes no move after the thugs, though it looks like he would dearly like to.


----------



## maquise (Apr 6, 2011)

"Allow yourself to be goaded into a fight, and you'll end up face-down in some gutter. _Have you forgotten we are trying to avoid attention?_ We've already had one..." 

Mandalo steps back, looks down for a moment. "Forgive me, m'lord. I merely wanted to ensure we succeeded in our mission. Anyone foolish enough to consider you weak, will not live long to dwell on their mistake."


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 6, 2011)

With the matter of the caravan settled, the group can spend the remainder of the afternoon procuring any personal supplies. As evening approaches, you make your way towards the notorious Sanguine Pit. You can hear the raucous crowd before you even see the building. The building itself sits on the docks and overhangs the water. When you enter you find that the place is crowded. The clamour of cheers and shouted bets drown out any other intelligible sounds inside the large bar. A massive aquarium, fifteen feet on a side, dominates the center of the room as a dog sized, lobster-like creature and a man sized, dark green fish with fanged jaws circle each other, occasionally exchanging blows. Heady, pungent smoke fills the air and the floor is slick with spilled drinks and seawater.

Near the central tank stands a well dressed, well rounded woman with raven hair. Towering over her is a seven foot tall woman of amazing beauty. Both women bear a curious glowing rune on their foreheads. The bookies clearly defer to the smaller woman and everyone keeps their distance from her glamorous bodyguard. You also see another bouncer/bodyguard standing at the opposite corner of the tank.

As you enter, you see a bouncer whispering to the shorter woman and she looks up at your group in response.









*OOC:*


If there is anything you want to do before coming here, let me know. I went ahead and did the startup for this encounter, but will wait for everyone to say they're ready.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 6, 2011)

Aradra knew that this was going to end badly from the get go, so he prepared his dagger into the new contraption he bought.  He could feel the weight on his right arm, but did nothing but observed.  He would be ready to act if something went wrong though.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Apr 7, 2011)

Raynucio allows himself to be placated with little grace, feeling that the paladin has somewhat missed the point that killing low lives is both profitable and a good time. He dutifully follows the others around taking ever opportunity to sharpen his array of gleaming blades and waiting with little patience for the evening's violence.









*OOC:*


Ready. Albeit likely to be posting exhausted and swiftly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 7, 2011)

Kalinn strides boldly into the 'club,' taking stock of the situation but seemingly completely at ease.

_Well, this should be fun! Looks like Ray-Ray's ready to rumble . . ._

(Just in case) Initiative (1d20+3=17)


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ok, everyone go ahead and let me know what your doing. Roll initiative like Kalinn did in case this actual becomes a combat. Also, give me a location where you wish your character to be when dialog begins with Lura. The place is crowded with spectators and it takes you about a minute to press through the crowd to reach Lura.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Apr 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry that I have been gone for so long, my trip ended up offering no internet access, and it was great!  Anyways, good to be back.

Side note here... I realize the story currently has all of us in the Sanguine Pit... anyway we can re-write that a bit, and have one person go in to scout out the place a bit, before we all go in.  That way we know what we are getting into and can format a plan.  Chaucer is willing, but ideally, it is whoever would blend into the crowd the best... if not then I will post Chaucer's actions a bit later... let me know one way or another [MENTION=6667972]galahad0430[/MENTION]


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


I have no problem adding the scouting report. Essentially the description of the inside is the same. Before the evenings entertainment, it is less busy and Lura circulates around the bar doing different things. The tall woman accompanies her everywhere. About half an hour before the aquarium fight, the place starts to fill up. You can only really approach from one area as it is obvious that the back way is under observation from inside. Btw, welcome back Chaucer, you're diplomacy roll saved them 150 gp and prevented the fight


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 7, 2011)

Placeholder for Init


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 7, 2011)

Kalinn moves on through the rowdy crowd, looking intently at the spectacle in the aquarium and fingering her beltpouch as though considering placing a wager.

[sblock=Actions]Kalinn will get some separation from the others in the group (as though it's entirely coincidental that she arrived at the same time, and she doesn't know them).

Move to J9 and observe the room (bad guys and good guys).[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Apr 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Do either of the women match the description of Lura Ichon?  There were two summoner's in Syldar's previous adventure.  Does the glowing rune look generally similar to the runes that they had, so that she suspects them of being summoner's as well?

Knowl (Local) is +7 if that helps answer any of these questions.

I'm assuming the short one is Lura.  If not (or we don't know what she looks like), ignore her dialogue.







Syldar looks around the room and notices the short woman.  "Ah, just the woman I was looking for.  Lura, I am told that you are the person who can supply me with the items that I am looking for."  She starts walking across the floor to Lura.

[sblock="Status"]
AC (/touch/FF): 16/13/13
Hit Points: 14/14
Saves (F/R/W): +0/+6/+2
Bardic music used: 2/8
Spells cast: 1: 0/3
Current effects: -
[/sblock]


----------



## nothingpoetic (Apr 7, 2011)

Chaucer walks through the doors a bit behind the others, as he enters, a few have already dispersed, while Raynucio still stands in the doorway.  He takes a second to get his bearings and sees Syldar heading toward the Lura women.  _Well so much for that plan..._ Chaucer thinks as he shakes his head.  

In hopes of being a bit inconspicuous, he pushes past Raynucio with a quick, "Excuse me sir" and moves towards a spot at a table that gives him a decent vantage point over the room.

Once he sits at the table he notices Kalinn has done the same thing on the other side of the room.  _Here is to hoping that things work out and I can simply watch a show, rather than become one this time._









*OOC:*


Went home and posted a quick reply, that never went through thanks to a faulty internet connection lol... so much for that plan.  Good luck Syldar, hopefully you have something up your sleeve lol...


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Why yes, Syldar, the rune looks very much like the ones you saw before 















*OOC:*


Ok, I have Kalinn at J9, Syldar will be next to L. I need to get positions for Chaucer, Aradra, Raynucio and Mandalo. I also need perception checks from Syldar and Chaucer.


----------



## maquise (Apr 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Mandalo is right next to Syldar


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 7, 2011)

OCC: I9, right next to Kanli

Moving next to Kanli, Ararda speaks to her.  However his voice does not match his normal speech at all.  "Which one think gonna win it night eh?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 7, 2011)

Kalinn swallows her disgust at the spectacle before her and turns her head slightly to answer, "Not a clue, friend . . . it's my first time here. Heard it was the hottest game in town, though, so I thought I'd see what the fuss was about."


----------



## nothingpoetic (Apr 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


P9 in the seat at the table


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


just need a perception check by Chaucer and Syldar and we are ready to go. Also, Raynucio's position, but if I haven't heard from him by time I get the perception checks, I will assume he accompanied Syldar.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Apr 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry about the perception check, I apparently missed that little note from you on the last post.







[sblock=Current Stats]Location P9, Sitting

AC (/touch/FF): 17/13/14
Hit Points: 12/12
Saves (F/R/W): -1/+6/+3
Bardic music used: 0/8
Spells cast: 1: 1/3

Current effects: -

Uldarich, hope you don't mind I stole your Stat block 
[/Sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Apr 8, 2011)

Perception check


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


 both Syldar and Chaucer notice that Lura is casting spells surreptitiously. You can make spellcraft checks to determine the spells.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Apr 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Chaucer's Spellcraft Check


----------



## udalrich (Apr 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Spellcraft check.


----------



## udalrich (Apr 10, 2011)

[sblock=nothingpoetic]


> Uldarich, hope you don't mind I stole your Stat block




Not at all.  It looks like you even improved some of the stats.  
[/Sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 11, 2011)

Syldar notices that she just cast _Magic Fang _on the tall woman.


----------



## udalrich (Apr 11, 2011)

Syldar says to whoever is close to her, "It looks like we're not going to talk much.  The short woman just cast Magic Fang on the tall one."









*OOC:*


I'm assuming that I'm not right next to her, so there's some chance that she does not hear me.


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Syldar, you notice before you get to her. You are still making your way through the crowd. Raynucio and Mandalo are next to you, the others are spread out in the positions they noted earlier. It would take a full round of movement to get to her, but I won't start initiative until someone makes a hostile move.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Apr 11, 2011)

Chaucer sits down at the table and surveys the room.  He sees Lura muttering something, but can not make it out with all the distractions and distance in between.  Rather than staring and possibly giving himself away, he turns toward a man walking by the table and says, "Good eve mate, can you tell me whose fighting tonight?"

[Sblock=Status]Location P9, Sitting

AC (/touch/FF): 17/13/14
Hit Points: 12/12
Saves (F/R/W): -1/+6/+3
Bardic music used: 0/8
Spells cast: 1: 1/3

Current effects: -
[/Sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 11, 2011)

OCC:Aradra would like a Perception check to hear what Syldar said, as he is not close to her.  is that ok? Cause then a flying dagger will go towards the caster...


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


If you are more than 5' away it is impossible to hear anything less than a shout as the crowd is yelling and cheering the fight in the water tank right now. Syldar, are you going to continue towards Lura and ask the question you previously posted?


----------



## udalrich (Apr 12, 2011)

Syldar pauses briefly to contemplate the situation.  Ideally, they would like to handle this subtly.  However, it appears that Lura already knows about them and is, in fact, preparing to fight. Solving this through diplomacy always seemed unlikely, especially since they could not come up with a better plan than asking Lura for the antidote out of the kindness of her heart.

"It looks like it's time to turn this into your type of party," she says to Raynucio.  "Try to leave enough of Lura that we can get the antidote from her."     With that bit of advice, she begins to sway her hips in a dance that draws approval from a few of the nearby patrons.

[sblock="Status"]
Std: Begin Inspire Courage with Perform(Dance) (visual components, so the noise of the area is not a problem.

If this is a full round and not a surprise round, she draws her bow as a move action.

AC (/touch/FF): 16/13/13
Hit Points: 14/14
Saves (F/R/W): +0/+6/+2
Bardic music used: 3/8
Spells cast: 1: 0/3
Current effects: Inspire Courage (visual)
[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 12, 2011)

As Syldar draws her bow, a cry goes up from patrons around her. The crowd surges away from Syldar and you notice that both of Lura's bouncers have drawn swords. The crowd surges away from them too. Everyone is buffeted about by the crowd and finally find themselves in a cleared area around the aquarium.









*OOC:*


game effect is that everyone has their weapons out and no one is considered flat-footed. We will start with normal initiative.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Apr 13, 2011)

As looks at the patron who seems to have ignored him, hoping to get his attention, he sees Syldar draw her bow.  _Well, I guess we are going to start this thing after all... maybe blending in wouldn't hurt too much._

As the crowd begins to clear some space, Chaucer stands on his chair to give himself a clear view of the festivities like a few other patrons are doing.  Hoping to not draw attention to himself, he tries to hide the movements of his hands as best he can while he draws upon the same arcane energy he used in the shop that morning.

[Sblock=Status]Location P9, Standing on a chair

AC (/touch/FF): 17/13/14
Hit Points: 12/12
Saves (F/R/W): -1/+6/+3
Bardic music used: 0/8
Spells cast: 1: 2/3

Current effects: -

Actions - Chaucer uses a move action to stand upon his chair, and a standard action to cast Grease DC 14 or fall - aimed at Lura and the Tall Body guard.  (If either has moved before Chaucer gets a chance to act, he will aim it for the tall female scary lady.)  Outside of the spell, he has no weapon out, in hopes of blending in with the crowd that has cleared to watch the fight.[/Sblock]









*OOC:*


I am envisioning the crowd pushing back into the middle of the Pit has cleared around the combatants, but that much of the crowd, pressed up against the wall, has stayed to watch the battle.  It is in that crowd that I assume Chaucer is going to try and blend in for a bit.  If not, let me know and I can adjust my actions...


----------



## maquise (Apr 13, 2011)

Mandalo wordlessly prepares for battle.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 13, 2011)

Kalinn tries to use the shifting crowd to move closer to the short woman with the mark on her forehead without being noticed.

[sblock=Actions]Stealth (1d20+5=17)
Initiative (1d20+3=16)[/sblock]

Never mind - didn't understand the situation. Action Post above . . .


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 13, 2011)

Round 1
23- Thugs (move and ready attacks)
20- Aradra (shot is stopped by Lura's chain shirt)
17- Chaucer (casts grease)
16- Kalinn (charges Bellu and lands a solid blow while her spirits ravage Bellu)
14- Syldar (moves to G-10 and fires at a thug, but his armor stops the arrow)
13- Lura (stays down and heals Bellu for 12 pts)
9 - Bellu (lashes out at Kalinn and drops her)
8- Mandalo (heals Kalinn for 3pts)
4- Raynucio (finishes off Bellu)


Chaucer, you notice that none of the crowd is fleeing. In fact, it looks more like they are getting ready to bet on the outcome of this fight. You easily blend in and no one seems to notice your casting. Since you go before both Bellu and Lura you can cast your spell on their area. However, then they will notice you.









*OOC:*


The line I have drawn on the map represents the edge of the crowd. The area inside is empty of people, but any movement into crowd squares is considered difficult terrain.


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thug 1 moves to J-15 and readies an attack. Thug 2 moves to N-12 and also readies an attack. Both of the women slip and fall in Chaucers grease. As he finishes casting the people surronding Chaucer shove him into the cleared area.
"If your gonna fight, ya gotta be in t' arena!" someone shouts.









*OOC:*


Chaucer, you are now in O-9. Btw, nice success there with the grease, you just saved someone from a world of hurt from Bellu, she has pounce


----------



## udalrich (Apr 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm assuming Syldar's actions this round are starting to perform and drawing her bow.  Let me know if there was a surprise round and she can do more.

Everyone who goes after Syldar gets +1 to hit and damage!


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 14, 2011)

Aradra smiles again as he notices the crowd flying past him.  "I guess this was never going to end peacefully. " to Kanli beside him.  Taking his bow out, he aims and fires, just as he hears Chaucer finishing his chant.

OCC: as I go before Chaucer, they would have remained standing for my  shot.  Going to roll it normally.  

Move: Drawing Bow
Standard: Fire at Lura.  +8 / 1d8 +3.  

Also,  POUNCE?!  ugh...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


galahad, could you draw the grease spell on the map? It might make a difference in Kalinn's actions.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Apr 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] - Grease spell lands on G 14 and 15, as well as H 14 and 15


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


sorry guys, I was w/o computer yesterday. Syldar, your drawing the bow and singing started the fight, so consider those the surprise round.


----------



## udalrich (Apr 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Do the chair or tables drawn on the map provide cover or difficult terrain?







Syldar sashays to behind a table.  As part of her dance, her arms go behind her back.  When they return, she is holding her bow and an arrow.  She fires it at the thug where she has an unobstructed shot.

[sblock="Status"]
Free: Continue inspire courage
Move: To G10 and draw bow.  She has an extra 10 feet of movement in case the chair is difficult terrain.
Std: Shoot at T1.  Should be no cover (unless tables/chairs give cover) and within 30 feet.  If tables but not chairs give cover, it looks like her only option is to go to G10.

AC (/touch/FF): 16/13/13
Hit Points: 14/14
Saves (F/R/W): +0/+6/+2
Bardic music used: 4/8
Spells cast: 1: 0/3
Current effects: Inspire Courage (visual)
[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Apr 17, 2011)

*Wiki problem*

[sblock=Wiki problem]Can someone look at Syldar's wiki page.  When I view it in chrome, it's a long block of text (starting with the standard wikia menus).  It looks like the CSS or javascript somehow got lost.

Other players characters look fine, and Syldar also looks good in internet explorer or firefox.  I don't have a lot of extensions installed, and the most likely culprit (notscript) is not blocking anything.  Besides, other characters look fine.

Any ideas what might be the problem?

Also, do we have an OOC thread, which is probably a better place to discuss this?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2011)

it looks fine in firefox.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 18, 2011)

*Frost: AC 12, HP 29/30*

Frost's face pales, her features taking on an otherworldy calm expression as she feels the same clarity come over her as happened with the fight on the beach.

She moves fast, making a bee-line for the largish woman who seems to her the most obvious threat and drawing her greatsword as she moves. _Hafísbíta_ comes around in a great arc, striking the woman high on the shoulder. As she moves, dimly seen forms take shape around her; they dart about, striking out at the woman as well.

[sblock=Actions]Trigger Rage, Charge 'B', attack with greatsword:
Frost Attack (1d20+10=22)
Damage (2d6+5=14)
Spirit Attack (1d20+3=21)
Spirit Damage (1d4+1=4)[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 18, 2011)

Lura mutters a spell and then reaches over to touch Bellu. Bellu decides to try and drop Kalinn who is standing over her. Bellu lashes out and lands bone breaking punches on Kalinn.









*OOC:*


Kalinn, is your AC 12 at the moment? I have normal=16, -2 for rage and -2 for charge. I did not notice if you had upgraded your AC or if you have any special modifier. Let me know. On the bright side, since Kalinn is female, the damage from Bellu was nonlethal.














*OOC:*


Also, on the map, tables are difficult terrain and give limited cover (only +2AC vs range), chairs have no effect.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hmmm. You are correct! For some reason HL is subtracting 4 from AC for her charge. AC should be 14, meaning that the first attack missed, I think.

Also, does Bellu have to make a Reflex save when she fights within the Grease?


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


did you also subtract 2 for rage?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


OOC: Never mind - I was confused because I put her AC:12 in the title of my post and thought you were questioning whether or not that was accurate. Her AC is 16 -2 for Rage -2 for Charge = 12. She's quite unconscious now. Meaning her Rage ends.

Now an interesting question: It'll be well over 2 rounds before she wakes, and she only Raged for 1 round; will the Fatigue from ending her rage pass while she's unconscious?


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


 ok, I didn't notice the title part. I was thinking 14 also, thats why I originally didn't roll the damage for the first hit. Also, you noticed what I said about nonlethal right? Therefore you don't need a stabilization roll. Now we just need Mandalo's and Raynucio's actions and I will update the map for round 2. Kalinn, did you add the +1 damage from Syldar's bardic music to your hits?


----------



## nothingpoetic (Apr 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can Lura cast a spell prone?  and if so, would that not provoke an attack of opportunity?  

Also, neither of the women stood up correct, they are both still prone... ?


----------



## maquise (Apr 18, 2011)

Mandalo, seeing Kalinn fall, rushes to her side. Using his new-found divine power, he attempts to revive here.

Moves to H12 (I believe that is next to Frost. If not, moves to wherever)

Lay on Hands on Frost.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 18, 2011)

OCC: You are able to cast prone with no problem.  It will provoke an AoO as normal. However, I do not think anyone is near her to take said AoO.

 If Bellu did not stand up, her attacks are at -4 for being prone.  Otherwise it is an AoO against Bellu.


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Mandalo, it was obvious to you that Kalinn was hit for nonlethal damage if you want to redo your action. Yes, Jackslate she did stay prone and her attacks were at -4 (they are normally +8). She decided to take the -4 to AC for a while instead of provoking and maybe going down.















*OOC:*


Yes, Kalinn, if you are unconcious for 2 or more rounds, your fatigue will be over.


----------



## maquise (Apr 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


I was aware the damage is nonlethal; I thought I read that magic healing removed nonlethal damage.


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


It heals an equal amount of lethal and nonlethal at the same time, so if Kalinn had lethal damge too, she would heal 3pts of both. I just thought you might have thought she was dying.


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


has anyone heard from Raynucio? he hasn't posted in a while.


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 19, 2011)

Raynucio sneers contempuously at his opponents. He quickdraws Capitas slinging the combat scabbard at one of the thugs, then moves over to Bellu and strikes down at her. The thug easily dodges the flung scabbard, but Bellu is not so lucky as Capitas cleaves into her in a spray of blood and she disappears. The crowd roars in appreciation of Raynucio's blow.









*OOC:*


damn! even when he's not here he still crits 














*OOC:*


oops, forgot Ray's extra +1 for first hit so Bellu actually took 33pts of damage and she disappears.


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 19, 2011)

Round 2

23-Thugs (move and attack)
20-Aradra (kills T2 and wounds T1)
17-Chaucer (hits T1 w/arrow and staggers him)
16-Kalinn (rests peacefully  )
14-Syldar (moves and readies an attack, which misses)
13-Lura (drinks a potion and vanishes)
9-Bellu (has disappeared when killed)
8-Mandalo (moves and grapples Lura)
4-Raynucio (moves to I-15 and hits Lura)


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 19, 2011)

One of the enforcers moves over and attacks Raynucio, while the second one moves up to Chaucer and attacks him.
[sblock=T1]moves to I-12 and attacks[/sblock]
[sblock=T2]moves to N-10 and attacks[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 19, 2011)

Aradra quickly draws 2 more arrows, and fires them off at Chaucer's target.  He knows that he cannot handle such a well placed hit.  The arrow he first fires strikes true, hitting the guy straight through his heart. Aradra realizes this enough to change the aim of his bow, and fires it instead at the other guard in front of Ray.

[sblock=Actions]
Full Round Actions: Rapid Shot.  +7 to hit / 1d8 + 4 Damage.  Includes PBS and Sylar's dance.
EDIT: Whenever Ray crits Aradra is not far behind lol.  I assume the target is going to die from 3d8 + 12, so the second shot goes to the second guard.
[/sblock]


----------



## nothingpoetic (Apr 20, 2011)

Chaucer ducks out of the way of the guards swing and then straightens up as his sneer is replaced by shock and he falls face forward, revealing an arrow in his back.  Chaucer sees Aradra changing targets, and begins to move, while muttering "Apparently I owe him another thank you..."

Chaucer moves to stand in front of a chair and pulls his bow off his shoulder as he moved.  Pulling out an arrow, he takes aim at the only remaining thug.









*OOC:*


Completely assuming Aradra's crit killed the thug in front of Chaucer, if not let me know and I will redo the entire action lol







[Sblock=Status]Location L10, Bow in Hand, Standing

AC (/touch/FF): 17/13/14
Hit Points: 12/12
Saves (F/R/W): -1/+6/+3
Bardic music used: 0/8
Spells cast: 1: 2/3

Current effects: -[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Actions]
Move Action - Move to L10, pull out bow
Swift Action - Arcane Strike
Standard Action - Fire arrow at Thug 1[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 20, 2011)

Double Post.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 20, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Not a call for aid, just a note so that everyone knows Kalinn's current condition. She took 25 pts of Non-Lethal damage, staggering her. At that point her NL damage equaled current HP, so the final 10 pts was lethal damage. Mandalo healed 3 pts of NL and 3 pts of Lethal damage, leaving her with 18 HP and 22 pts of NL damage, and unconscious for the next 4 hours. And when she wakes - assuming she does - she'll be mightily embarrassed about her glass jaw.[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 20, 2011)

As people in the crowd behind Aradra's and Chaucer's targets flinch in anticipation of stray arrows, both find their targets and kill one thug while the other drops his weapons and sits on the floor. More cheers of approval ring out from the crowd and still more money changes hands.


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Kalinn, I have you at 19hp, w/22 pts of NL damage. 10 real & 25 NL then healed three each so, 7 real and 22 NL. one cure light will get you up pretty good. Bellu hits hard, she usually pounces then splits her attacks as the fight goes. That grease spell really took her out because her normal AC is 20


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 20, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I had Kalinn down 1 HP before the fight started, but who am I to quibble?  Yeah, I thought I'd hit her pretty hard as well, but her handler turned around and took care of most of my damage . . . still, at least I made her use the spell early.[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Apr 21, 2011)

Syldar continues her dance and moves around to have a clear shot at Bella.  "No need for you to continue fighting, dear."  She smiles sweetly.  "All we want is a minor item from you."  She draws her bow and waits for a response. 

[sblock="Status"]
Move to e14
Ready to shoot Bella if she starts to cast.

AC (/touch/FF): 16/13/13
Hit Points: 14/14
Saves (F/R/W): +0/+6/+2
Bardic music used: 5/8
Spells cast: 1: 0/3
Current effects: Inspire Courage (visual)
[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lura reaches into a pouch and pulls out a potion which she quickly drinks. Syldar, seeing the motion, lets fly with an arrow the skips off the floor into the crowd. Onlookers try to jump out of the way of the errant arrow and you hear a shouted expletive from within the crowd. Lura vanishes after she drinks the potion and the crowd resounds with boos and catcalls.









*OOC:*


Lura used a move to get the potion and a standard to drink so she is still prone in the same square (unless she has some other way to move with a swift).


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 21, 2011)

"COWARD!" Aradra yells as Lura vanishes.  "YOU THINK YOU CAN RUN?!"

Looking towards the casters of the groups he yells out "You guys have anything that can reveal her?!"


----------



## udalrich (Apr 21, 2011)

"Maybe," says Syldar as she starts to reach for a scroll.  "Hey Chaucer, do you know any stories about bards that thought they were druids?"

[sblock=ooc]She'll probably fail her UMD check to read the scroll, but it's a reasonable shot if no one has done anything better by the time she comes up in initiative order.

Chaucer: if you happen to be third level, Inspire Competence would be great.  But I have a feeling we are both second level.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 21, 2011)

OCC: it is actually 2 UMD checks, as you do not have 11 WIS.  so it is 14 or higher to actually cast the spell, and you need a 19 or 20 to emulate the 11 needed. (15 + 11 = 26 UMD Check.)


----------



## udalrich (Apr 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Good point.  I don't suppose there are any approved classes that use the druid spell list and int or charisma to cast spells?  I suppose it wasn't very wise to buy that scroll.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Apr 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


I have a tanglefoot bag that should help at least, question... will the grease leave something like a footprint, etc?  Also, If tanglefoot doesn't work, and grease doesn't, then I will probably grab a mug of alcoholic beverage either from a table or a patron on the outskirts and toss it at Lura... those would be my actions, depending on what will work and what won't.  Galahad, could you clarify for me whether tanglefoot would outline lura, or grease leave footprints, or the beer idea.  I assume Chaucer would know about the tanglefoot bag as well as the grease, since that is his own spell and all lol


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 22, 2011)

"You can't hide from me!" snarls Raynucio as he pushes the table out of his way to get next to Lura. He chops down at the floor where she was last seen.

You here a grunt of pain from the floor as Capitas finds its mark.









*OOC:*


Chaucer, the tanglefoot bag will work, but you have to roll the 50% miss chance. Before you roll, let me know which way is a hit for you. I always use the low end to hit (i.e. 01-50 hits for full concealment or 01-80 for partail concealment). The same goes for the beer, but the beer will only outline for 1 round. The grease will give away location only in the spells area of effect. Also, any ranged attacks can only be made this round as everyone knows she is prone in that spot (this includes the tanglefoot bag or beer)


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Only Mnadalo has an action for round 2, but everyone else (except Raynucio) acts before Lura, so you can all post your round 3 actions if you want.


----------



## maquise (Apr 22, 2011)

Mandalo moves past his companions. Being careful to skirt the grease, he attempts to seize Lura.


----------



## udalrich (Apr 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Syldar has a scroll of faerie fire, which is relevant here.  As pointed out, she needs two UMD checks to activate it: one to pretend she is a druid and one to pretend she has a mediocre wisdom.  Is there a combination of rolls that would result in ruining the scroll?  The only things that I see in the rules indicating that a failure has consequences beyond not working is for activating blindly (which is not relevant) and rolling a 1.  If Syldar rolls a 1, she can't try again for 24 hours.


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Mandalo, her prone CMD is 8 so you actually got her!















*OOC:*


Syldar, you can do both rolls without consequence unless you roll a 1.


----------



## udalrich (Apr 22, 2011)

Syldar pulls out a scroll and attempts to read it.  "Nympharum lux!"  She continues her dance as she reads.  Sadly, her efforts have no effect on the scroll.









*OOC:*


Remember that inspire courage also adds to CMB checks!







[sblock="Status"]
Move: Draw scroll of faerie fire.
Std: UMD to read scroll, target square where Lura was last seen.
Free: Continue performance.

AC (/touch/FF): 16/13/13
Hit Points: 14/14
Saves (F/R/W): +0/+6/+2
Bardic music used: 6/8
Spells cast: 1: 0/3
Current effects: Inspire Courage (visual)
[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 22, 2011)

Round 3

20-Aradra (moves and fires)
17-Chaucer (heals Kalinn)
16-Kalinn (gets up and ?)
14-Syldar (attempts to use a scroll w/UMD)
13-Lura (Summons a wolf)
8-Mandalo (pins Lura)
4-Raynucio (hits wolf for 14 pts)









*OOC:*


Mandalo, your grapple check was successful last round. If you continue your grapple this round, don't forget the +5 for Lura not escaping and the +1 from Syldar's Inspire Courage


----------



## udalrich (Apr 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Syldar's location on the map is wrong.  She moved to e14 in round 2.


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


oops, missed that. I got it now, I'll adjust on next map


----------



## nothingpoetic (Apr 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Chaucer's Location is off as well, he moved to L10 I think last round.  Also, with the grapple, do we see this, understand whats going on, etc?  That is obviously going to help determine my action if I see/understand what is going on with mandalo...


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Everyone can see Mandalo apparently wrestling with an invisible person (either that or he is acting strange  )


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 24, 2011)

Kalinn continues to sprawl senseless on the floor.

OOC: Just letting you know I'm still here and watching the fight


----------



## nothingpoetic (Apr 24, 2011)

Chaucer, seeing the last remaining thug give up, moves toward Lura.  As he takes his first step, he notices two things nearly identically.  First, he sees his target Lura disappear, and almost instantaneously notices Mandalo tackle the air.  He also notices Kalinn, unconscious.  After a moments hesitation, he moves to Kalinn, pulls out the wand, and tries to bring some aid to his fallen comrade.

[Sblock=Actions]Move: to G12 and pull out wand.
Standard: Cast CLW on Kalinn
[/Sblock]

[Sblock=Status]Location G12, Wand in Hand, Kneeling next to Kalinn

AC (/touch/FF): 17/13/14
Hit Points: 12/12
Saves (F/R/W): -1/+6/+3
Bardic music used: 0/8
Spells cast: 1: 2/3

Current effects: -
Charges left on CLW wand - 2 charges.
[/Sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 25, 2011)

Aradra moves to where he has a clean shot at the....floor... before drawing an arrow and firing at the spot where Lura WAS.


[sblock]
Move: H12
Standard: Fire into space!  -4 for being prone, 50% concealment.  
+5 /1d8+4


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 25, 2011)

Kalinn wakes wild-eyed and almost lashes out at the figure kneeling over her before she realizes it's Chaucer.

[sblock=OOC]OK, that put's Kalinn at 26/26 HP, w/ 14 NL - now awake and ready to get back into the fight (thanks, nothingpoetic!). I don't see Bela on the map, though . . . I'd like to know where she is and if she's still prone (in other words, does she threaten Kalinn's square) before I decide what Kalinn will do.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 25, 2011)

OCC: Bella Died.  well, she returned to wherever summoned Edilons go when they die, but she went POOF!


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lura attempts to use a spell-like ability. With effort, Lura summons help. Unfortunately for her only one shows up. The wolf immediately attacks Mandalo.









*OOC:*


the wolf is in I-17


----------



## maquise (Apr 25, 2011)

"Lord Vega, would you kindly dispatch this canine?" Mandalo says as he continues to struggle with Lura.


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 25, 2011)

Raynucio swings Capitas at the wolf to free up Mandalo as he pins Lura. The wolf howls as it is horribly wounded by Raynucio's strike.


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 25, 2011)

Round 4

20-Aradra (hits Lura with an arrow)
17-Chaucer (plays to the crowd)
16-Kalinn (aids Mandalo with grapple)
14-Syldar (shoots at wolf)
13-Lura & wolf (Lura fails to escape, wolf bites and trips Mandalo)
8-Mandalo (beats Lura's head against the floor  )
4-Raynucio (kills another one of Nature's poor creatures)









*OOC:*


Kalinn, I assumed you would get up and get in melee range, if not let me know where you wish to be instead. Remember that the wolf was not there before you moved.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 25, 2011)

Ooc: Will do - it'll be this evening before I can put a post together; I'm on my phone right now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2011)

OOC: That position works well for me.

Kalinn stands quickly, trying to get her bearings. She sees Mandalo grappling the invisible Lura, and the wolf attacking and being attacked. She quickly decides that Raynucio can hold his own against the wolf, and turns her attention to Mandalo and the Summoner.

[sblock=Actions]Aid Another (Mandalo's Grapple) (1d20+3=21), granting him a +2 to CMB.[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Apr 26, 2011)

Doubtful that she can read the scroll, Syldar instead takes a shot of the wolf.

[sblock="Status"]
Move: Move to F17
Std: Shoot bow at wolf

She probably needs to take a free action to drop the scroll as well.

AC (/touch/FF): 16/13/13
Hit Points: 14/14
Saves (F/R/W): +0/+6/+2
Bardic music used: 6/8
Spells cast: 1: 0/3
Current effects: 

Used items: -
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 27, 2011)

With a careful step around Chaucer, Aradra takes careful aim at the struggling Mandalo, trying to imagine where the disapering girl is, and praying that these shot hit their mark.


OCC: 2 shots at -4 for shoting  at a prone target.  I do not believe that there is a penalty for shooting into a grapple?

+3 /1d8+4 x2 50%


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 27, 2011)

You hear more shouts from the crowd as wayward arrows skip into them, but you also hear a yelp of pain from Lura as one of Aradra's arrows apparently hit the mark.


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 27, 2011)

Muttering obscenities, Lura struggles to escape Mandalo's grasp while her wolf continues to attack him. As the wolf's jaws sink into Mandalo's calf, it twists savagely and both Mandalo and the struggling Lura fall to the floor. However, even with the distraction, Mandalo easily maintains his grip on Lura.


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 27, 2011)

Raynucio finishes off the wolf.


----------



## maquise (Apr 27, 2011)

Mandalo strikes at the pinned summoner.


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Btw, congrats to Aradra and Chaucer. With timebased XP you are at 3300 XP exactly as of today. You can level up after this encounter.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 28, 2011)

OCC: DEADLY AIM!!!!  

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Apr 28, 2011)

Chaucer seeing the battle seemingly in hand, turns to the crowd, "The great Lura, feared Mistress of this Sanguine Pit, has been humbled, brought to the point of disappearing and trying to run away.  Yet even now, she can not even retreat well!  This cowardice has no place here!"  Turning to the spot where Mandalo is still wrestling with air and canine, he says, "Lura, stop fighting, you have been defeated.  Just give us what we came for, and your shame at defeat will be the only lasting blemish on your once beautiful skin."

[Sblock=Status]Location G12, Standing

AC (/touch/FF): 17/13/14
Hit Points: 12/12
Saves (F/R/W): -1/+6/+3
Bardic music used: 0/8
Spells cast: 1: 2/3

Current effects: -
Charges left on CLW wand - 2 charges.
[/sblock]

[Sblock=Actions]Free Action - Speak to the crowd and Lura
Standard - Hold initiative until either Lura appears or someone gets hurt by Lura, etc.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 Score, pumped to level up, also excited that the wolf tripped mandalo who was wrestling a prone target lol... somehow two prone people fell down... love it lol


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 28, 2011)

"I'll die first!" Lura screams back at you, "It will take more than this to stop me." She redoubles her efforts to escape Mandalo's pin.









*OOC:*


New round. Since there is only Lura at the moment, I will wait for a new development before doing another map. Everyone let me know what you're doing up to Lura's initiative. Also, you are quite certain that leaving Lura alive will be bad for Senzer and his son (and maybe you as well). The way things work here, she could not afford to let you go unpunished after beating her in public and still expect to survive here.


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 28, 2011)

Round 5

20-Aradra 
17-Chaucer
16-Kalinn 
14-Syldar 
13-Lura 
8-Mandalo 
4-Raynucio


----------



## nothingpoetic (Apr 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


I assume that since my playing to the crowd was technically before Lura's turn, that her response was on her last initiative, so I should be able to respond correct?


----------



## galahad0430 (Apr 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


She was responding to your commentary, I  don't restrict short dialogue to initiative unless it is related to that person's action. So you can respond as you wish


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 28, 2011)

Aradra will fire 2 more, hoping for some better luck.

2 shots at -4 for shoting  at a prone target. +3 /1d8+4 x2 50%


----------



## maquise (May 2, 2011)

((Whose turn? I don't think it is mine))


----------



## nothingpoetic (May 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, on Init. order it is mine.  I have had a crazy weekend, so my apologies for holding things up.







Chaucer watches the wrestling match, with one hand fingering a pouch on his belt.  

[sblock=Actions]Ready action to throw the tanglefoot bag, if for some reason Lura breaks free of the grapple.[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (May 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Only Syldar left before Lura, but I'll do her action now and Syldar can act in response.







Lura continues to struggle against Mandalo's grip. She also is cursing most fluently. She is using phrases that shock Mandalo .


----------



## maquise (May 2, 2011)

Realizing that this must end, Mandalo strikes with his sword.


----------



## galahad0430 (May 2, 2011)

Mandalo feels Lura's body go limp. However, she is still invisible. Raynucio also refuses to take chances and strikes down with his sword


----------



## maquise (May 3, 2011)

Mandalo releases the limp form. "This is done," he says, wiping the blood from his sword. He scans the room for any other threats.


----------



## galahad0430 (May 3, 2011)

The crowd roars with delight. A man comes out of the crowd and pours a pail of seawater on the area where Lura lies. The water clearly outlines her form and there is no response. Onlookers rush you and pound on your backs congratulating you on your victory. You see money changing hands throughout the crowd as bets are paid and many of the winners offer you drinks.

a swarthy man wearing a stained apron approaches your group with a nervous smile.
"Most spectacular! A fine entertainment. I am Weigo, new owner of the Sanguine Pit. I am most grateful for your aid in my promotion. It is only fitting that you share in the nights profits. If you would come with me, I would secure the till before any of the employees loot it."
Shouting to the crowd, he says,"A round on the house in honor of our fine competitors!"









*OOC:*


 excellent move grappling her, Mandalo. After the pin she had no abilities she could use as they all had somantic components.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 4, 2011)

Aradra will go and collect Lura's body.  He wants to make sure she is dead, as she is still invisible.


----------



## galahad0430 (May 4, 2011)

Aradra bends over the invisible body of Lura. After a moments inspection, he determines that she is probably dead.


----------



## maquise (May 4, 2011)

Mandalo looks around, shaking his head. "Strike down one evil, and another rises to take its place. Is there no hope for this town?"


----------



## nothingpoetic (May 5, 2011)

Chaucer eyes the man as he follows him out of the main room of the Sanguine Pit.  Once out of the common room, Chaucer says, "Nice to meet you Weigo, but we have other business that needs attending to, so if you could speed this along.  We are looking for something specific of Lura's and will do what we need to do to get it.  Not trying to threaten you good sir, just stating the facts."









*OOC:*


Great job on this fight guys, shame that we are slowing down so much in posting...  I apologize for my slowing down, I have started working a second job to save some money during the spring, so I will still post, but might be a bit slower.  

Also, galahad, when do Aradra and Chaucer level up?  Should we level now?


----------



## galahad0430 (May 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Aradra and Chaucer can level up now that the fight is over.







Weigo leads you to an office. Pointing at a small chest, he says, "Lura kept a few things in there. If, as her sources said, you are actually the ones helping Rulkep, then that is where you will find what you're looking for."
He eyes you nervously, "I don't want any trouble, take what you want. as a sign of good faith here is your cut from the fight."
He goes to another part of the office and withdraws a small, but heavy pouch. Turning around, he hands it to you.









*OOC:*


The pouch contains enough gems and coins to give each of you 250 gp.


----------



## galahad0430 (May 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


I also assume that Aradra not only checked Lura to see if she was alive, but then secured her valuables 















*OOC:*


She had the following: feather token (whip), potion of CMW, wand of reduce person (9 charges), +1 chainshirt, MW morningstar, 834 gp.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 5, 2011)

OCC: That would be correct.  he would actually wait till she becomes visible though before taking the valuables, and away from the sight of the crowd.  Probably in the office.

Aradra nods at the new owner and said "Thank you."  He then goes to the chest and opens it up.  If it is locked, he looks on Lura's body for a key.


----------



## galahad0430 (May 5, 2011)

Inside the chest are some papers and high end narcotics along with a small box with four vials of dark liquid and a little note that simply says "Rulkep"


----------



## galahad0430 (May 5, 2011)

Sanguine Pit awareness

New total (+1 to total for killing Lura): 10


----------



## jackslate45 (May 5, 2011)

Aradra will grab what he can from the chest, and start reading through the papers before realizing that Kalinn was still hurt.  "Chaurcer, what do we have left in that wand?"

OCC:
We have 1 CMW Pot, 5 CLW, and 4 Charges of CLW wand right?
EDIT: I think the only Damage Kalinn had left was non lethal right?


----------



## galahad0430 (May 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


I believe Raynucio's wand only has 1 charge left, but Chaucer informed me that he also has another wand w/25 charges. And Kalinn only has non-lethal damage left I believe. Also, everyone who is using a Charisma based skill notices that people are a little more edgy when dealing with you.















*OOC:*


went back and checked, Ray's wand has 1 charge left (2 used in encounter 1, 1 used after Rulkep's and 1 used in this fight.


----------



## udalrich (May 5, 2011)

Syldar goes into the office with Aradra.  Once the chest is open, she casts Detect Magic to see if there is anything magical in the chest.  (Probably not.)  She looks at the vials and asks Aradra (and any other party members), "Do any of you know how to figure out what this is?  It's probably the antidote, but it would be good to check first, in case it is more of the original poison." 

Once the work in the office is done, she goes outside and sees the valuables that were on Lura.  She picks up the chain shirt and looks at it.  "This is a nice piece of armor.  I could certainly use it.  Does anyone else want it?"  She lifts it and thinks about the weight.  "This is heavier than my current armor.  I might need someone to help carry the rest of my gear", she says, batting her eyes.

[sblock="Details"]Syldar probably cannot id what is in the vials unless spellcraft or knowledge is a useful skill.  

The chainmail would increase her AC by 2.  It would also put her 5 pounds over light load, so if someone could carry her bedroll, that would let her avoid being encumbered.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 6, 2011)

OCC: remeber, most of our stuff is at the hotel.  Ya, i wanted it as well, but am saving for a Miithril one instead.


----------



## galahad0430 (May 6, 2011)

Syldar, you are pretty certain that the four vials must be the antidote. The papers are mostly private correspondences with certain elements of the Brotherhood.










*OOC:*


I assume everyone will be heading back to the hotel and sleep as it is late. Also, Syldar, you are less than 400XP from leveling. That means you will probably level after the next encounter. Kalinn, your non lethal damage will heal with a nights rest (thats assuming you get 7 hrs of sleep).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2011)

Kalinn keeps watch and nurses her aching head as the others do the heavy intellectual lifting. _Wow, that thing hit like an avalanche . . . glad it didn't last long enough to get another shot at me._

When the others are ready, she takes the lead on the way back to the hotel.


----------



## udalrich (May 7, 2011)

galahad0430 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Also, Syldar, you are less than 400XP from leveling. That means you will probably level after the next encounter.












*OOC:*


Wow, we level fast in this game.  I think I was 6 xp into second level when we started.







Syldar takes the papers with for later reading.  They might have something useful in them.









*OOC:*


[MENTION=21949]JackS[/MENTION]late: I think I'm going to need to get an efficient quiver or a haversack soon.  Arrows are surprisingly heavy.  Any suggestions on how we decide who gets the armor, since both could use it?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 7, 2011)

udalrich said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Wow, we level fast in this game.  I think I was 6 xp into second level when we started.
> ...




fify


----------



## jackslate45 (May 7, 2011)

OCC: go ahead and take it.  Aradra is ideally never close enough for melee anyway.


----------



## galahad0430 (May 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ok, folks, decision time. Raynucio (Aldern Foxglove) hasn't been on En World since April 12th. No one is sure what has happened (I know he had said something about work picking up). Do you want me to continue NPCing his character (which means he will still be getting a part of the XP), or do you want to go without him and we can say he stays at the hotel so he can get back with you if he shows up? You will be getting into some tough fights soon and I wanted to give all of you the option to choose. I will wait for each of you to vote before we continue to next encounter.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 9, 2011)

OCC: I have no problem leaving him here, only because he hits like a truck.  And if the upcoming fights are as hard as you say, I would prefer to have someone who hits like a truck remain.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2011)

OOC: I'm with jackslate45 - can't spend the extra experience if you're dead . . .


----------



## maquise (May 9, 2011)

((I have no problem w/ it.))


----------



## nothingpoetic (May 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


I agree, he can be NPC'd and if he does show back up, then we are no worse off then we were before, but I like our meatshield, and don't really wanna lose that lol.

And I apologize I haven't posted lately, but I have picked up a part time job as well, so things are a bit crazy and hectic.  I also haven't had time to sit down and level up yet, so I am waiting to do that.  Hopefully I can get it done tomorrow night.


----------



## udalrich (May 10, 2011)

I agree with keeping Raynucio around.  Syldar likes big burly men to hide behind when combat starts.


----------



## galahad0430 (May 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Ok, its unanimous. We'll keep going and hope AFg shows up soon. Until then, I'll NPC him


----------



## galahad0430 (May 12, 2011)

You arrive back at the Leeward Inn late that night. In the morning (after sleeping a little late) you head down for breakfast. When you approach the owner for information about the location of House Cartagehn, he gladly tells you how to get there. After that he carefully glances around the common room and in a lowered voice tells you, "You may want to conclude your business quickly. You have attracted the attention of certain elements that are better left alone. You are safe here to an extent, but I would be very watchful out in the city."


----------



## jackslate45 (May 12, 2011)

Aradra looks pissed as the innkeeper said this.  However, there really was nothing they could have done.  Killing those people attracts attention, wanted or not.  

With a small sigh Aradra looks up at the party and says "Let's do this all tonight.  We need to get out of this city quickly, and if we have to leave it is better at night, when less people are wondering around."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 12, 2011)

"Yes, but will House Cartahegn be open to us tonight?"


----------



## galahad0430 (May 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


It is morning now, I advanced past the night since it was late already and I knew some of you needed to rest. This conversation with the Tavern owner is at breakfast time. You also need to go back to Rulkep's to give him the antidote.


----------



## maquise (May 13, 2011)

Mandalo wakens. 
"I am quite weary of this town. Let's get the antidote to Rulkep and be gone."


----------



## udalrich (May 14, 2011)

Syldar agrees with Mandalo.  "When we leave town, would anybody be able to carry a few things for me?  This new chainshirt is heavier than my old armor and I'm not sure if we want to take the time to find a seller for the old armor."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 14, 2011)

"Hold, friends. It's not the delivery of the antidote that we've come here to accomplish. That's a benefit, for certain sure, but our main purpose is to acquire supplies for the encampment and a caravan to deliver them. For that, we must pay a visit to House Cartahegn and bargain with them for our needs."


----------



## jackslate45 (May 16, 2011)

"However, we also need the supplies from the alchemist.  It seems we need to make haste to quickly get this done." Aradra says.


----------



## galahad0430 (May 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Rulkep's or Carteghn's first?


----------



## maquise (May 16, 2011)

"I say we deliver the antidote first; it is needed the most."


----------



## galahad0430 (May 16, 2011)

You arrive at Rulkep's Tonics mid-morning. He greets you eagerly.
" I heard of the fight at the Pit." he says, "Did you find the antidote?"


----------



## udalrich (May 18, 2011)

"We most certainly did," says Syldar as she produces the bottles.  "This should solve your problem."









*OOC:*


I think we have no more business here, so I think we'll head to Carteghn's next.  Unless I'm forgetting something, which is entirely possible.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 18, 2011)

OCC: We needed supplies from him.  Its buried in back posts. 

Aradra peers out of the shop windows, looking at the bustling streets as Syldar continues negotiating with Rulkep.


----------



## galahad0430 (May 18, 2011)

Rulkep examines the four vials.
"Yes, these must be it! I am in your debt." He goes into the back office and returns with a crate.
"This is for your expedition. It is all I could hide and work on while under Lura's thumb. Good luck to you, Pathfinders."


----------



## maquise (May 18, 2011)

Mandalo gives a small bow to Rulkep. 
"Consider it not; it is payment enough that I can bring some light to this dark town."


----------



## galahad0430 (May 18, 2011)

Your group leaves Rulkep's and heads for Cartagehn's trade house. When you arrive you see a mass of citizens and merchants alike surronding the courtyard of a sprawling, two-story trading post. Some wear worried expressions while others shout angrily at a well-dressed woman standing on some crates.
"As I said," shouts the Cartagehn spokesman, "all Cartagehn's resources are required to deal with this emergency with our sugarpress, and our storefront is closed for the remainder of the day or until management resolves the crisis. We apologize for the inconvenience, but for now please return to your homes or businesses."
With that she climbs down from the boxes and the crowd begins to disperse with much angry muttering.


----------



## nothingpoetic (May 19, 2011)

Chaucer, unusually quiet so far this day, finally whispers to his companions, "Emergency with a sugarpress huh?  I wonder if a few pathfinders can help with whatever emergency they may be enduring.  Lets go find out shall we."  With that, Chaucer weaves his way through the dispersing crowd towards the woman who spoke.  

Finally catching up to her, he says simply, "Ma'dam, we I understand that you have an emergency, and that there will be no more supplies to be bought today.  We have come a long way to get these supplies, so it would be a shame to wait around, I was wondering, if maybe you could use a group of able bodied adventurers to help with YOUR emergency."  As Chaucer finishes, he winks with a hint seduction as he bows low making his offer.









*OOC:*


Sorry that I have been AWOL for a week or so, had some unexpected travel this weekend, and am currently working two jobs during the week.  Never realized how difficult managing the schedule would become.  Anyways, I am hit or miss, but I definitely haven't leveled up yet, so I will try and get that done before our next fight lol.  

Also, I am going to roll a diplomacy check, whether its needed or not is another story... use it if you want, ignore it if you would like as well lol.


----------



## galahad0430 (May 19, 2011)

“Oh yes,” says the well-dressed woman. “This ant situation in the sugarpress is dire! We’re losing thousands of pounds of sugarloaf an hour, and frankly I doubt we’ll be able to turn these clicky beasts back. We expended all the available sword arms just chasing the monsters back into the basement. If more ants show, we’ll surely lose the entire mill. I hope you aren’t here to buy food, because if Cartahegn must continue to devote all its resources to fighting off the ants, expect food prices around Bloodcove to triple overnight!"

“A shame we have no more soldiers. An idea came to me, you see—my housekeeper makes a sort of lotion that frightens bugs away, and I bet if someone dumped a load of it in the ants’ tunnel, it would keep them away until we could brick it up! You didn’t happen to bring any guards or soldiers with you, did you? If you were hoping to buy food and are willing to help us out, I promise you quite a discount in exchange for your services once we’re open again.”​


----------



## nothingpoetic (May 19, 2011)

Chaucer chuckles as the woman explains the situation, "I do not mean to laugh at your predicament, but let me assure you, my companions and I can handle any kind of insect.  We have handled much worse situations than a few ants, believe you me.  If you can get us some of this lotion, we will take care of it for you, and we will even take you up on such a kind kind offer ma'lady."  Chaucer says again with a bow.

Turning back to his companions, he explains the situation to the rest, and says, "It looks like we get to play the part of exterminator for a bit, I hope no one is afraid of a few bugs." He says chuckling.


----------



## maquise (May 19, 2011)

"That will be fine; Lord Vega and I have handled bugs before."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2011)

"Indeed, a few ants would seem to pose little difficulty. Just point us in the right direction."


----------



## jackslate45 (May 19, 2011)

"Indeed.  I have slain a frog creature bigger than Lord Vega before.  In a single shot." Aradra smiles a little.  He continues with, "Simply show us the way"


----------



## nothingpoetic (May 20, 2011)

"Lovely, it looks as if we shall have an enjoyable afternoon of squishing insects with the heels of our boots!"

Chaucer leads the way back to the women, and steps aside and holds his arm out presenting the others.  "Here we are, ready and willing to help erradicate some insects for you ma'lady.  If you wouldn't mind getting us this insect lotion and then point us in the right direction, we will take care of this problem for you immediately!"


----------



## galahad0430 (May 20, 2011)

The woman leads you inside and sends a servant to fetch the lotion. As you go through the trading post you see signs of recent fighting. The damage increases as you reach the basement stairs and there are many blood spatters and other fluids sprayed upon the walls and floors.
"We managed to push back the original incursion, but just barely," the woman says and then points down the stairs, "They are holed up inside the basement down there."
Two servants arrive with a small keg.
"Ah, this is the lotion. If you spread it around the opening in the floor of the basement, then we can seal it without interference from the ants."


----------



## udalrich (May 21, 2011)

"Before we go down there, just how big are these ants?  Are they the sort where you crush twenty with your boot, or is it going to take Raynucio here several swings of his sword to kill just one?" Syldar asks.  "If we're expecting a pitched battle, it would be good to decide who is going to spread the lotion around and who is going to defend the spreaders."

"Can you give us a general description of what you expect the basement to look like?"


----------



## galahad0430 (May 22, 2011)

"Well, they're jungle ants, about the size of a large dog or a small pony," she replies, "I will scetch out the rooms for you."
She grabs some partchment and makes a quick scetch of the basement.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 22, 2011)

Kalinn watches with interest as the woman makes her sketch. "I believe I am best suited to the task of protection and 'crowd control.' I'll hold off the ants as the lotion is spread."


----------



## udalrich (May 22, 2011)

"It might make sense for me to spread the lotion around.  I should be able to sing about our glorious victory over the ants at the same time.  I suspect that it will be too crowded to easily use my bow."  Syldar waits to see if anyone else has another suggestion.


----------



## galahad0430 (May 22, 2011)

The woman hands you the attached scetch.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 23, 2011)

"OK, lets do this! Ser Vega, you and I will lead the way. Once we're down, fan out and put the lotion bearers in the center, with protection on all sides. Unless there are ants in the first room, we'll move as quickly as possible into the room with the tunnel, clearing a path to the back corner. Raynucio and I will make sure there are no ants at the tunnel mouth, then split to the sides to join the protective cordon around the tunnel and protect those with the lotion. Agreed?"


----------



## maquise (May 23, 2011)

"I'll stay back and cover the lotion bearers. "


----------



## jackslate45 (May 23, 2011)

Aradra nods at the sketch.  "Sounds good to me."


----------



## udalrich (May 23, 2011)

"Sounds like a plan."  Syldar picks up a container of lotion and clears her throat, preparing to sing.









*OOC:*


Are we restricted to one person spreading lotion or can we have multiple people doing it?


----------



## galahad0430 (May 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


more than one person can spread the lotion







You head downstairs and find the first room empty. The double doors to the main room are partially barricaded. Behind the doors you hear clicking noises.


----------



## nothingpoetic (May 23, 2011)

As the group makes its way downstairs, Chaucer speaks quietly.  "I did not mention it before, but I have been working on a new spell, a spell that could be very helpful in this situation I believe.  Syldar, why don't you and Aradra split the lotion," Chaucer turns to Aradra as he continues, "It will be close quarters so your bow might not be as effective as my magic could potentially be.  I could cast a spell that would allow you to be invisible for 15 seconds or so, that might give you the chance to apply the lotion before any more ants make their way into the basement.  After the spell, I can heal and inspire the rest who are fighting back the vermin, my magic will be more useful than anything I could do with this ole thing," Chaucer says as he touches his bow.  He turns and looks at the rest of the group for a response.  Quietly he says, "I know it is not much time, but undetected, it might be our best shot."









*OOC:*


Sorry it took me so long, finally had the time today to level Chaucer.  He is awaiting approval, but whatever I missed should be pretty minimal when its all said and done, so I planned on just changing on the fly if I had to.  That is if [MENTION=6667972]galahad0430[/MENTION] is ok with it.  

Also, would applying lotion cause invisibility to drop?  I assume singing would, but I wanted to check.


----------



## galahad0430 (May 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


We will go ahead with the people who just leveled using their characters w/o approval for now. Also, singing does not cancel invisibility unless it is some sort of effect against enemies. The singing will give away your location though, but they still have the 50% miss chance if they attack you.















*OOC:*


If anyone has knowledge (nature), they can make a roll to have more specific information on the ants when you open the door.


----------



## udalrich (May 23, 2011)

"Being invisible would be good, Chaucer.  Or you can make Aradra invisible, since I might be giving away my position with spell caster or singing.  Let's open this place up."  Syldar begins to sing about the joy of smashing ants.









*OOC:*


I'm assuming that we can get through the barricade in one round.  If it looks like it will take several round, she won't start inspire courage until it looks like we'll get through on the next round.

What are the mechanics of applying the lotion?  I'm assuming that it's a standard action that provokes an AoO.  Does it require one hand or two?  If it can be done one handed (without penalties), Syldar will have her bow out in case it's useful.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 24, 2011)

Once the group is prepared, Kalinn leads the 'charge' through the barricade, sword ready.









*OOC:*


Not sure what sort of check (if any) is necessary to deal with the barricade. If it's a simple STR check, the big bad barbarian is once more going to be very embarrassed.

Strength Check (1d20+1=7)


----------



## galahad0430 (May 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Applying the lotion will take about a minute for two people (it's actually meant to be done out of combat). You have to coat the entire area around the opening in the floor. The barricade can be removed by Raynucio and Kalinn in one round.


----------



## galahad0430 (May 24, 2011)

As Raynucio and Kalinn hurriedly remove the barricade, everyone else readies themselves. With the doors opened you get your first good look at the ants. The three ants scattered in the room immediately react to your presence and in the far corner is a massive, bloated ant.









*OOC:*


Syldar, with your knowledge roll, you recognize them as three giant ant drones and a queen ant (Bestiary 1, pg 16 for info that you know).


----------



## jackslate45 (May 24, 2011)

With a sense of foreboding at the creatures before him, Aradra will draw his bow and ready for battle.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 25, 2011)

Kalinn bursts through the barricade ready for action. As soon as she sees the ants she takes her greatsword in one hand, draws and throws a dagger with the other as she's moving forward.

[sblock]
Initiative (1d20+3=21)
Free: Rage, Quickdraw Dagger
Move: to E6
Standard: Attack (1d20+6=19) vs FF AC for Damage (1d4+4=5)
[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (May 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Ok, this is easy, everyone has a higher initiative than the ants (they go on 1) so everyone can take an action. Let me know where you move and which ant you target (i.e. which square the ant is in).


----------



## galahad0430 (May 25, 2011)

As Kalinn's dagger sinks into one of the ants, Raynucio moves to the rightmost ant. Slinging his combat scabbard as he quick draws Capitas he then follows up with a swing.

[sblock=actions]move to I-3, quickdraw falchion and equipment trick sling scabbard at ant in I-2, then powerattack at same ant.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


does he always crit with every opening attack?


----------



## galahad0430 (May 25, 2011)

Raynucio's scabbard finds a joint in the ant's armor and then Capitas finishes it off in a welter of gore.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 25, 2011)

OCC: Do I have line of sight for a full round attack?  or will I only get one shot off?


----------



## galahad0430 (May 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


If you stay at the door, you get a full attack


----------



## jackslate45 (May 26, 2011)

Aradra could see the devastating blow that Ray had dealt to the ant.  He knew the big target in the back.  Hoping to catch it while it still had not acted, Aradra raises his bow, takes careful aim, and fires 2 shots back to back.

OCC:
Full Round Attack with Rapid shot and Deadly Aim: +06 for 2 shots at PBS range, 1d8 + 5 Damage


----------



## maquise (May 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Wait, I got confused. Sorry.


----------



## nothingpoetic (May 26, 2011)

As the door opens, Chaucer takes quick stock of the situation, and upon seeing the fat, bloated insect blocking the tunnel that the lotion needed to be applied to, changes his mind.  Change of plans, new plan, squish the buggies!  He yells as Raynucio systematically dissects an ant with his scabbard and sword.  

Taking a few steps into the room, he slides his bow off his shoulders, pulls an arrow onto the line, takes aim and fires at the bloated bug.  He whoops when he sees his arrow bury itself into the grotesque insect.

[Sblock=Actions and Status]
Move Action - Move to 1-6, draw Bow
Swift Action - Arcane Strike
Standard Action - Attack Fat Queen (With PBS bonus)

Status: Location I6

AC (/touch/FF): 17/13/14
Hit Points: 17/17
Saves (F/R/W): 0/+6/+3
Bardic music used: 0/8
Spells cast: 1: 0/4

Current effects: -
[/Sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (May 26, 2011)

Round 1

Aradra - shoots queen for 11 pts
Kalinn -  hits leftmost ant for 5 pts.
Mandalo-
Raynucio - kills rightmost ant
Chaucer - hits queen for 9 pts
Syldar -


----------



## galahad0430 (May 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ok, I assumed, since Aradra said his target was in the back, that he shot the queen. Chaucer I added 1 to your damage because Syldar annouced she was singing before they rushed into the room. So I have the left ant damaged (5 pts), the middle ant unhurt, the right ant dead, and the queen damaged (20 pts). Once Mandalo and Syldar do their actions, the ants will go.


----------



## maquise (May 26, 2011)

Mandalo readies an attack on the first ant to attack Arada (Mandalo is standing next to him).


----------



## galahad0430 (May 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


haven't heard from Syldar, so I will shoot for her 







Syldar continues singing and shoots at queen ant.


----------



## galahad0430 (May 31, 2011)

Just as the queen begins to shuffle towards Kalinn, Syldar's arrow pierces its thorax and the large ant collapses. Meanwhile, the ant near Kalinn moves up and attacks her (5' step) and the remaining ant charges Raynucio.


----------



## galahad0430 (May 31, 2011)

Both ants grab their targets. 









*OOC:*


 Ray and Kalinn are grappled. Kalinn I need you to make a fortitude save vs. poison. Everyone may act again.


----------



## jackslate45 (May 31, 2011)

Seeing the massive ant take a chunk out of Kanli, Aradra decides that that ant needs to take two arrows.

+07 for 2 shots at PBS range w/ Bard, 1d8 + 6 Damage


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2011)

Frost struggles within the ants grasp as she feels the creature's poison working its way through her veins. Her rage fills her mind with mad clarity, lending her strength as she pulls a second dagger from its sheath and twists to strike at her assailant . . . but she misses! (Will wonders never cease! LOL Missed the save and the attack, as well as the Spirit Swarm attack, rolling a 3 on all three dice. )

Fortitude Save (1d20+7=10)
Attack (1d20+4=7)
Spirit Swarm Attack (1d20+3=6)


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 1, 2011)

As the poison spreads through her body, Kalinn feels her strength slowly ebbing.









*OOC:*


That's a d2 so you only take 1 pt of Str damage.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 1, 2011)

Rd 2

Aradra- shoots the ant grappling Kalinn for 11 pts
Kalinn- attacks the ant grappling her
Mandalo- attacks Kalinn's ant
Raynucio- Hits his ant for 8 pts.
Chaucer- heals Kalinn 5 pts.
Syldar- casts grease on Kalinn and continues singing
Ants


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 1, 2011)

Raynucio drops his sword and pounds on the ant with his spiked gauntlets.


----------



## maquise (Jun 1, 2011)

Seeing Kalinn in trouble, Mandalo moves to assist her.








*OOC:*



Where are we on the map?


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


 oops, sorry, attached wrong map. New one is up now.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry to interrupt but I wanted to let [MENTION=63112]nothingpoetic[/MENTION] know I have approved his level up and found a mistake I made during his Level 2 approval.

I am sorry to say but Chaucer loses the ability to use Versatile Performance and Well-Versed as they are replaced by the Bonus Feat ability of the Arcane Duelist. Sorry I missed this and approved your level 2 and let you keep them.

I have removed them on the sheet on the wiki and have approved Chaucer for Level 3.

Back to the Ant Farm of Mayhem.[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Jun 2, 2011)

Seeing Kalin having trouble, Syldar helps him to escape the ant's clutches.  "Tepalas," she says with a gesture, and suddenly he becomes slippery.  She also continues singing.









*OOC:*


Sorry for the delay.  I was out of town for the weekend and then work was extremely busy.

Kalinn: you have a +10 circumstance bonus to checks to get out of grapples and to CMD to avoid being grappled.







[sblock="Actions"]
Move: If necessary, move within 30 feet of Kalin. 
Std: Cast Grease on Kalin
Free: Continue singing.
[/sblock]


----------



## nothingpoetic (Jun 4, 2011)

Chaucer, seeing the ants both attacking his companions immediately slings his bow over his shoulder as he tries to tell which one is hurt worse.  A grunt of surprise more than pain comes from Raynucio at the attack of the ant, but he sees an obvious bout of pain and then an anger at the audacity of the ant.

Chaucer grabs his wand out of his pouch and moves towards Kalinn, hoping he guessed right.  He covers the ground quickly, and as he moves behind Kalinn, he turns and yells, "Get that lotion on that opening, the least amount of giant ants we see the better!"  He turns back to Kalinn and activates the wand.

[sblock]
Move Action - Move to F-6, draw wand of CLW from pouch (I think it has one charge left, though my wiki says two, anyone else remember?)
Standard Action - Activate Wand

Status: Location F6

AC (/touch/FF): 17/13/14
Hit Points: 17/17
Saves (F/R/W): 0/+6/+3
Bardic music used: 0/8
Spells cast: 1: 0/4

Current effects: -[/Sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Sure can adjust your Skills as I am sure you were trying to get the performs up, and forgoing the others. Sorry again nothingpoetic.[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 6, 2011)

Both ants try to pin the person they hold just as another ant pops its head up from the hole. The ant holding Raynucio clamps him firmly and drags him 15' towards the hole, but the one holding Kalinn fails to pin her because of the grease on her.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 6, 2011)

Rd 3

Aradra- kills Raynucio's ant
Kalinn- attacks new ant coming out of tunnel
Mandalo- kills Kalinn's ant
Raynucio- stands and readies an attack
Chaucer
Syldar- casts grease on Raynucio
Ants


----------



## nothingpoetic (Jun 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Don't the ants need to make a grapple check every round to stay grappled, but before the pin?

Also, isn't drag a seperate action entirely?


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


It's a single check to maintain grapple. If they succeed then they may do one of those things. However, you are correct he could not pin and move the same round so consider Ray to be 15' to the right with the ant (H-3 and I-3).


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 6, 2011)

Aradra shoots twice at Ray's ant, hoping to kill it before he gets dragged away.
OCC: ya, huge difference with  the movement.  2 shots on Ray's target.  
+07 for 2 shots at PBS range w/ Bard, 1d8 + 6 Damage
If 16 does not confirm, its only 9, otherwise its 34


----------



## udalrich (Jun 7, 2011)

Syldar continues her singing.   

"Kalinn slips away from the ants
Next to be free shall be master Ray
Soon they shall flee to the plants
As we win the fray"

At the same time, she also gets Raynucio nice and slippery.









*OOC:*


+10 for Raynucio to avoid being grappled.







[sblock="Status"]
Free: Continue singing
Move: If necessary, move to be in range (30 feet)
Std: Cast Grease on Raynucio

AC (/touch/FF): 17/13/14
Hit Points: 14/14
Saves (F/R/W): +0/+6/+2
Bardic music used: 3/8
Spells cast: 1: 2/3
Current effects: 

Used items: -

AC modified for chain shirt
[/sblock]


----------



## maquise (Jun 7, 2011)

Mandalo takes another swing at the ant.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2011)

[sblock=GM]Does Mandalo's strike kill the ant that had been grappling Kalinn?[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 7, 2011)

Aradra again proves his deadliness with a bow as his arrow penetrates the eye of the ant holding Raynucio. Mandalo also is able to kill off the ant that has Kalinn in its grasp. Raynucio quickly stands and readies an attack aginst the new ant. He nods a curt thanks to Aradra and then grimaces in disgust at the thick coating of grease covering his body now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2011)

Kalinn, freed from the grasp of the ant by Syldar's spell, moves fast toward the hole and the last ant in the room. _Hafísbíta_ comes up and around, but once again fails to find the flesh of her foe.

[sblock=Actions]Move: to C3
Standard: Attack (1d20+8=11) . . . miss.[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Hey Mowgli, maybe you should change dice rollers, isn't that your 4th '3' in a row? Also, I need you to make another fort save vs. poison


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 9, 2011)

The ant at the mouth of the tunnel scuttles forward to attack Raynucio. Just as the ant reaches him, Raynucio lashes out with his sword and delivers a solid blow. The ant's stinger then glances off of Raynucio's armor.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Chaucer still hasn't acted for round 3. There is only one ant standing (by Ray). Let me know what you want to do now.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Jun 9, 2011)

Chaucer stands, dropping the wand on the floor as he slides his bow off his shoulder.  He sees the ant coming out of the hole at Raynucio and takes aim.  "May this arrow bury into you as it did your dead queen!"

[sblock]Free Action - Drop Wand
Move Action - Draw Bow
Swift Action - Arcane Strike
Standard Action - Shoot multi-legged giant ant!

Status: Location F6

AC (/touch/FF): 17/13/14
Hit Points: 17/17
Saves (F/R/W): 0/+6/+3
Bardic music used: 0/8
Spells cast: 1: 0/4

Current effects: -[/Sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 9, 2011)

Chaucer's arrow flies true and finishes off the final ant. Those near the tunnel can hear faint noises in the distance from deeper in the tunnel.









*OOC:*


Ok, everyone is caught up. I still need a fort save vs. poison from Kalinn and depending on the result maybe another for round 4.


----------



## maquise (Jun 9, 2011)

"We must spread the lotion before more ants arrive," Mandalo orders as he takes up a position at the mouth of the tunnel.​


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 10, 2011)

When you open the cask of repellant, the fumes make everyone's eyes water. No wonder it repels ants, it probably repels everything. It takes about a minute to coat the lip of the tunnel and as the fumes seep down the tunnel the scittering noises recede. Bleeding, dirty and reeking of the repellant goo, you finish your task.









*OOC:*


Bravo! The group I ran on the original version of this got hammered. Of course they didn't have Aradra critting with arrows or a fighter quite as powerful as Raynucio. Also, good call on the grease there Syldar. It was the grappling by the ants that almost wiped out the other party. Btw, that was a 4400 xp encounter


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 10, 2011)

Fortitude Save (1d20+5=16) vs. Poison (Yay! I finally broke 10 on the dice!)


----------



## maquise (Jun 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


That puts me at Level 3 now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not at my computer right now, but that should mean Raynucio and Kalinn are level 3 as well. Possibly one more too.

I'm going to have to re-format my hard drive this weekend, so I'll have only sporadic access for a few days.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Wow! That time based XP sneaks up on me. You are correct. This is what I have for total XP including time based XP as of today, June 10th.
Raynucio, Kalinn, and Mandalo - 3453 XP
Syldar - 4051 XP
Aradra and Chaucer - 4960 XP
That means Ray, Kal, Man and Syl can all level up to 3rd!!


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 12, 2011)

Aradra looks down the hole, but can not see anything in beyond where the light goes.  Suddenly, his eye stings with pain, and he drops his bow behind him, clutching at his eye.  When it subsides, his hand is covered in blood, the scar freshly bleeding for some reason.  However, for some reason, he can now see areas of the tunnel he could not before?  _What is going on here?

_As he turns around, the only thing the rest see is that the scar over Aradra's right eye as started bleeding, and that the eye has turned pitch black.  As though it has died...

OCC: Activating the Dark vision Adaptation for the next 10 minutes.


----------



## udalrich (Jun 13, 2011)

Syldar helps to spread around the lotion.  "If you want, I can put a light down there to help you see."









*OOC:*


She can cast Dancing Lights to light up the tunnel if we want to look down there.

Also, character sheet updated for level 3.  I'm just waiting approval now.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Jun 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Sorry to do this guys, but I am off on a trip for the rest of the week.  I will be back on Saturday, but probably won't get a chance to check this till Sunday.  Feel free to NPC Chaucer as much as you need to!  Good luck, and have a good week!


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


You can apply the repellant with no problems as the fumes drive any other ants away.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 13, 2011)

As your group returns upstairs, you meet the anxiously awaiting Novaria. She is overjoyed to hear of your success and immediately orders the staff to begin bricking up the tunnel. 
Turning back to you she says, "House Cartagehn owes you a mighty debt. I also owe you as the credit for solving this crisis so quickly and inexpensively will grealy enhance my standing with the House."
She then hands each of you a bronze medallion, "Take these. They will be recognized at any of our House businesses and will earn you a ten percent discount on goods there."
Novaria looks your group over carefully, "I have heard of your group through the rumor mill, I think I can help with that by certifying your status as merchants. If you give me the list of supplies you are looking to acquire, I think we can come to an equitable price for them."









*OOC:*


Because of her endorsement, your overall awareness total is reduced by 1. Also, with the discount on goods for the expedition, you are left with 4800 GP from the funds Frederick gave you. If anyone wishes to purchase some additional goods from here, most mundane items are available. The 10% discount may or may not be a recurring award depending on rulings from the judges, but keep the favor token written in case they approve it for some future adventures.


----------



## maquise (Jun 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Galahad, could you doublecheck my experience total? I seem to be approaching level 5.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Mandalo, I have you at 3453 (thats total xp including time, encounters, and your previous total) as of June 10th. I just sent the exact breakdown of the xp to Mowgli and I am waiting to see if he spots an error in it. If not, that makes you just over the 3rd level mark. The xp chart (for fast progression) is as follows:

1300xp = 2nd level
3300xp = 3rd level
6000xp = 4th level
10,000xp = 5th level
etc.


----------



## udalrich (Jun 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Galahad: do you a summary of how much money we've accumulated during the adventure?  I'm not certain if there is anything that Syldar wants to buy, but knowing how much I have to spend would help with that.

Actually, I just saw that those totals are on the first page

Also, Syldar has some studded leather that she no longer wants, since she picked up the chain shirt at one of the fights.  Would she be able to sell that here?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Looks like those numbers are correct, galahad. Not sure where I got the extra I mentioned. Working on leveling Kalinn now; I should have her finished up fairly soon.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I will wait until after this weekend for everyone to level up their characters. As of now, you have completed the tasks that Frederick assigned. All that is left is to meet up with Raimondo tomorrow morning and head out with the carvan to the expition site. You also have time in the town today for any purchases you need to make. Any mundane equipment you buy today at House Cartahegn gets a 10% discount.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 17, 2011)

OCC: aradra would highly recommend we go tonight if possible, but it is up to the group.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


It would be impossible to leave before the caravan is ready tomorrow morning.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2011)

OOC: Are we all leveled and ready to go? Kalinn's not planning to shop, so she's all good.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


I assume everyone went back to the inn after the House Cartagehn encounter. I will subtract the cost of your stay from the funds received. Also, any purchases let me know about.







After a good nights rest, your group leaves the inn and heads to the caravan's staging area which is located by the docks. You pass through the marketplace which is already busy even at this early hour and cross the dock area (also busy). Pass the dock area you can see the open field which is used to load caravans and beyond that the jungle.









*OOC:*


everyone make perception checks please.


----------



## maquise (Jun 21, 2011)

"The time has come for us to set out on the mission we came here for."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2011)

The noises of the town sing to Kalinn as she strides through the crowd, all of her senses fine tuned. It's as though the place is intent on telling her all of its secrets . . .

Perception (1d20+6=26)


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


ok, I'll move things along by doing the rest of the perception checks


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 22, 2011)

As your group nears the end of the dock area, the crowd suddenly surges away from you. Both Raynucio, who is busy glowering people out of your path, and Syldar are completely surprised. Aradra's reflexes allow him to react somewhat (You will not be considered flatfooted after your initiative count in the surprise round, but you get no action in the surprise round). The rest of you (Kalinn, Chaucer, and Mandalo) see four men with crossbows rise from behind crates in front of you. In addition, just before they pop up, Kalinn notices a figure by the stall behind your group drink a potion and vanish (This gives Kalinn a +4 bonus to initiative).









*OOC:*


 The four "guards" (Kalinn, Ray, Aradra, and Mandalo) are considered to have their weapons out and ready. Everyone roll initiative.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2011)

*Kalinn Ari (Tiefling Barbarian 3; AC: 14, HP: 44)*

"We're ambushed! 'Ware the invisible foe . . . I count five of them!"

That eerie, icy calm settles onto the Barbarian's face as she enters her battle-fury and closes the gap between herself and her nearest foe with lightening speed. Frost ends her run with a leap to the top of the crate behind which one of the guards hides . . . the hapless crossbowman finds himself confronted with 120 pounds of raging fury, focused in the blade of a six foot sword!

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+7=27)
Free: Speech/Enter Rage
Move: to N4, leaping atop the crate there to confront crossbowman G4.[/sblock]

[sblock=Galahad]This is the surprise round, correct? If not, I'll need to add a couple of attacks to my post.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 22, 2011)

Aradra's body was more alert than Aradra's eyes were.  His training paid off, and every muscle in him reacted before Kanli finished speaking.  He speaks towards the rest of them and says "Crossbowman first!" while drawing arrows, getting ready to fire.

OCC: [MENTION=1268]Mowlgi[/MENTION]You can charge in a surprise round so you could still attack.


----------



## maquise (Jun 23, 2011)

*Mandalo Chalybis - HP 34 AC 16*

Mandalo positions himself at the front of the group.
"Is there no end to the criminals here?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> OoC: You can charge in a surprise round so you could still attack.




OOC: I thought about that, but you can't charge through difficult terrain or around obstacles, and all of the guards are behind something .


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


for the missing init. rolls....


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 24, 2011)

Surprise round

Kalinn (27)- moves forward/rages
Syldar (25)- no action, surprised
Raynucio (20)- no action, surprised
Mandalo (20)- moves to front of group
Aradra (18)- no action, not flat-footed
Chaucer (14)- casts grease on D-4
Agent (10)- hits Syldar with throwing knife
Guards (6)- shoot at Ray & Kalinn hitting each once


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 24, 2011)

The agent appears behind some crates next to your group as she hurls a dagger into Syldar's unsuspecting back. The dagger flies true and sinks into Syldar's arm, it is accompanied by an immediate burning sensation at the wound.








*OOC:*


Fort save from Syldar please







[sblock=agent] appears in D-4 and throws dagger[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I will give Chaucer until this afternoon before doing Guards actions. Also, Mandalo, can you tell me which square you moved too please?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Didn't the agent drink a potion in the surprise round? That would mean he (she?) couldn't also move and/or attack wouldn't it?


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


no, she drank it before the surprise round and moved. You made the DC25 perception check to notice, thus the +4 bonus to your initiative


----------



## nothingpoetic (Jun 24, 2011)

Chaucer notices the crossbowmen pop up in front of him, and sees his companions move to act, followed by a gasp from Syldar who was walking next to him.  Turning he sees a knife in her back, and follows it to a man behind them.  

Narrowing his eyes, he thrusts his arm towards the offender and wryly says, "Has no one told you it never pays to attack a lady from behind?"  And then he opens his hands and gives the command.

[Sblock=Actions and Status]Free Action - Speak
Standard Action - Cast Grease on D4

Status: Location H3

AC (/touch/FF): 17/13/14
Hit Points: 17/17
Saves (F/R/W): 0/+6/+3
Bardic music used: 0/8
Spells cast: 1: 1/4

Current effects: -[/Sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 24, 2011)

OCC: As an FYI, Chaucer could not have seen that, as he beat the agent on Init. Unless he delays of course.


----------



## maquise (Jun 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Mandalo moved to K3.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Jun 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I realize that was out of order, but since the postings already had happened, I just assumed I was bumped done in init order.  If not then I can altar my actions, just let me know...


----------



## udalrich (Jun 26, 2011)

Fort save:

[sblock="Status"]
AC (/touch/FF): 17/13/14
Hit Points: ?/20
Saves (F/R/W): +1/+6/+2
Bardic music used: 0/10
Spells cast: 1: 0/4
Current effects: 

Used items: -

Modifiers that are probably not relevant to the save and not included:

+2 vs enchantment spells and effects (racial)
+4 vs bardic performance, sonic and language dependent effects (well versed, bard)

[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


That's strange, I received no email notifications that any of you posted? Weird. I will consider that Chaucer hesitated and is now after the agent in initiative.







Syldar feels her strength draining from the poison. The agent succesfully stays on her feet as the area she stands in is coated in grease from Chaucer's spell. The guard in front of Kalinn steps back and shoots at her along with the other one near her. The other two unload on Raynucio.









*OOC:*


oops, that d20 for damage vs Kalinn was a mistake, but since it was only a 2 we'll keep it . Also, Syldar that roll is a d2 so you take 1 pt of Str damage, on your action make another Fort save.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 27, 2011)

Rd 1

Kalinn- moves up and drops G4
Syldar- begins singing and pulls out a scroll
Raynucio- moves up and drops G1
Mandalo- moves up to G2 and misses
Aradra- hits the agent with 2 arrows for 25 pts.
Agent- attacks Aradra and misses
Chaucer- heals Syldar 3 hp w/ CLW wand
Guards- attack


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 27, 2011)

Aradra sees the dagger fly out from behind a crate, and sees it hit Syldar.  Knowing another is coming, he quickly takes a step in front of her, pointing his bow at the agent.  With rapid fire Aradra shots twice, both finding their target with deadly accuracy.

OCC: 5' step to F4, shooting twice at the agent with Rapid Shot and Deadly Aim.  Within 30' for PBS.  2 rolls at +6/ 1d8 + 4  
EDIT: ouch...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 27, 2011)

Kalinn steps down from the crate and once more confronts the bowman, swinging her ancestral greatsword in a glittering arc. Wisps of spirit surround the raging Tiefling and her opponent, but are unable to score a blow.

[sblock=Actions]
Move: 5' Step to close with the Bowman again
Standard: Attack (Hafísbíta, Spirit Wisps) (1d20+9=17, 1d20+4=12). I'm guessing the Wisps missed, _really_ hoping _Hafísbíta_ hit for (2d6+4=16) Damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 28, 2011)

The agent is rocked back in surprise as both of Aradra's arrows slam into her. Kalinn moves up to the reloading crossbowman and cuts him down with ease as Hafisbita makes short work of his light armor. Not wanting to be outdone, Raynucio growls a curse and moves up to another of the ambushers, easily cutting him down (he ends up in L-1).









*OOC:*


ignore second scabbard attack roll, it did it twice, grrr...


----------



## maquise (Jun 29, 2011)

Mandalo dodges around the barrels, dodging in the guard's defenses.

Move to N2. 
Attack G2


----------



## udalrich (Jun 29, 2011)

Staggering from the wound, Syldar begins to sing encouragement to her companions while starting to draw her bow.  Realizing her weakness, though, she instead pulls out a scroll.









*OOC:*


+2 damage for Aradra, since Syldar is first in init order







[sblock="Status"]
Std: Start inspire courage.
Move: Draw scroll of cure light wounds (arcane).

AC (/touch/FF): 18/13/15
Hit Points: 9/20
Saves (F/R/W): +1/+6/+2
Bardic music used: 1/10
Spells cast: 1: 0/4
Current effects: 1 strength damage, poisoned

Used items: -

I'm going to be out of town for the weekend starting in a few hours, and won't have much net access.  I might be able to post, but feel free to NPC Syldar if needed.  She's probably going to read the scroll to cure herself next round unless someone else gets there sooner.  

With the strength damage, she has significant penalties shooting her bow.  She'll probably draw and through the spear after using the scroll.

[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 29, 2011)

The agent, reassessing who is the most dangerous threat, moves fluidly around the crates and attacks Aradra, but misses. Meanwhile, the poison continues to sap Syldar's strength.

[sblock=agent]moves to F4 and uses stunning fist vs Aradra[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Aradra has the luck with him this fight, even with her once per day reroll she just blew her stunning fist (which is also only once per day)


----------



## galahad0430 (Jun 30, 2011)

The two remaining guards fire at Raynucio and Kalinn, then drop their crossbows and pull out their swords (they both step back first).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2011)

The spirits surrounding Frost speed up their movement to a fever pitch as she steps up to confront one of the remaining guards. They slam into the guard at the same time that their ward brings her greatsword down on the juncture of his shoulder and neck in a crashing blow.

[sblock=Actions]Move: Close with Guard
Standard: Attack (Frost, Totem Spirit) (1d20+9=20, 1d20+4=20) for Damage (Frost, Totem Spirit) (2d6+5=12, 1d4+1=3) (15 total damage).[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 30, 2011)

"I will give you one chance" Aradra says, dodging the punch and getting ready to counter attack.  "Surrender now, or you will die.  As proof, look at how easily my friends dispatched yours."


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 1, 2011)

Kalinn staggers the guard she is facing and he drops his weapon. The other takes one look around and flees from Mandalo (your choice on the attack of opportunity).


----------



## nothingpoetic (Jul 1, 2011)

Chaucer sees Aradra drill two into the assailant, then watches him dodge a blow, and assumes that things are well in hand, and turns his attention to Syldar.  Pulling out a wand, he lays a hand on her shoulder.

[Sblock=Actions]
Move Action - Draw CLW wand
Standard Action - Activates CLW wand
[/Sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 1, 2011)

Rd 2

Kalinn- attacks guard and hits for 15pts.
Syldar- 
Ray-
Mandalo- scares off last standing guard
Aradra- hits agent w/arrow and drops her (fight over)
Agent- dies
Chaucer-









*OOC:*


the agent is in E-5 and Aradra is in F-4 instead of whats on map


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 2, 2011)

OCC: [MENTION=6667972]galahad0430[/MENTION] I should be at F4, trying to block the agent from getting closer?  See here


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 5, 2011)

The agent facing Aradra laughs at his attempt to parley with her and tenses to spring at him again.


----------



## maquise (Jul 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


COMPUTER DOWN. Won't be able to post for a while. Feel free to npc me.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 6, 2011)

With a small smile Aradra says "I figured as much."  Aradra quickly fires 2 shots, stepping back before hand.  However, only one arrow seemed to have any effect, the other flies off.  Aradra drops his bow, and gets ready for close quarters combat.

OCC: +7 2 shots 1d8 + 6.  5' step to G4. I think 1 may hit.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 6, 2011)

The agent dodges the first arrow, but Aradra's second arrow finds the mark and the agent collapses. In mere seconds the crowd goes back to its normal business as if there hadn't even been a bloody fight in its midst.









*OOC:*


Syldar, I need you to make 3 more consecutive Fort saves. After the first one, anyone can do actions to help her.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 7, 2011)

Mandalo trys to treat Syldar's poison. Despite Mandalo's efforts the poison runs its course through Syldar's system leaving her extremely weakened. She is very pale and shaky.









*OOC:*


those are d2s so Syldar takes 4 more points of Str damage for a total of 6 (ouch).


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 7, 2011)

With the defeat of the Brotherhood ambush, you are able to get to the caravan area without further incidents. When you arrive you see that House Cartagehn has already delivered the supplies and the caravan is just finishing loading. Raimondo Scevola is involved in a conversation with a man you do not recognize, while standing a little off from them is Magister Brunico (the guy that teleported you here). Noticing your group emerging from the docks district, the Magister heads towards your group.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 8, 2011)

Aradra had been helping Syldar along by carrying her arrows, and helping her along.  However, with the Magister now approaching, he asks "Our friend is sick, and needs help.  Is there anything you can do for it?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2011)

[sblock=Backtracking]Kalinn's gonna search the bodies for loot . . .[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


the stuff you get is listed in the encounter button on the opening post of this thread. The one magic item you find is a +1 cloak of resistance on the agent.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 11, 2011)

The Magister looks Syldar over, "Poison?" he asks.
"If so, I am afraid that I have no remedy as that is not my area of expertise. However, there are potions in the supplies that you could probably use."
He then looks at Raynucio, "Lord Vega, unfortunately there is business back in Venza that requires your presence." He hands Raynucio an envelope. "Frederick has agreed that it is important and that he will give you the full amount of payment promised because of the excellent work your group has done here in Sangre."

Raynucio scans the letter and scowls deeply (like that is any different from his usual response).
"I must leave. This is a family matter that I can not ignore." Turning to the Magister he says, "I am ready to leave now, I have all my things here."

The Magister nods and leads Raynucio to a small building and with that, they are gone.









*OOC:*


there are several potions of lesser restoration in the supplies, but the cost will come out of the end rewards. Let me know how many you wish to use and how the cost will be payed.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry for the long delay, I have had no internet at my house since Thursday and Friday was too busy at work for me to post. Holy Man is joining the group to replace Raynucio.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 11, 2011)

With a nod to the magister Aradra leads Syldar towards the supplies.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 12, 2011)

The man talking to Raimondo Scevola is decked out in full armor and a blue tabard. His neatly trimmed beard and brown hair show through his opened faced helm and a kite shield is strapped to one arm. The man is nothing short of a warrior and with the pack across his shoulders he is not a local but another adventurer out in the world.

"I thank you for your help Master Scevola," the man says his accent defiantly not local, but with the sound of Venza about it. "I will wait here in Sangre for word on my friends then. But Firrion would be furious if I just lounged about, and I fear I haven't the coin to do such even if I wished. Do you know any place to find work for a short time? Know of anyone who could use a good sword arm?"

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 36/36
AC: 23 (T: 11 FF: 22)
INIT: +1
CMB: +6
CMD: 17 (19 vs. trips and grapples)
Fort: +5
Reflex: +2
Will: +2
Speed: 20'

longsword: +9 (1d8+3), PA -1 to hit +2 dmg

Diplomacy +7, Handle Animal +5, Perception +7, Survival +5[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2011)

Kalinn looks over the spoils from that final ambush, eying the fine cloak worn by the agent.  OOC: Anyone mind if she takes the Cloak of Resistance as part of her treasure parcel?

~~~~~

The barbarian princess looks surprisingly sad as she receives news of Raynucio's departure. Her gruff words do not at all match her expression: "I knew you couldn't hack it, playing with the big kids. See you back in Venza, _My Lord_!"


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 12, 2011)

"Well, t'is is the group t'at has hired my caravan." Raimondo waves at the approaching group. "T'ey might need an extra swordarm. T'e place we go is very dangerous."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2011)

"Well then a little good luck to balance the bad," Markas says looking at the group. 

"Who is in charge of your group?" he asks Mandalo who has an obvious warriors look to him. "And why is it you are all here in Heth?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 13, 2011)

Aradra caught the soldiers accent, and thought it sounded out of place.  He kept a close eye on the man, and noticed him approach the rest of the group.  He wanted to make sure he introduced himself once he was done helping Syldar


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Mowgli was asking about buying stuff. I guess some missed the part about buying things in town yesterday (game time). If you sell all the mundane gear, that adds 385.83 gp to your total (for a total of 1632.93 gp available to each of you) listed on the intro post. The party still has the following items: _feather token (whip), wand of reduce person (9), +1 chainshirt, cloak of resistance +1, MW rapier, MW morning star, 8x CLW potions, 1x CMW potion. _Anyone who wants to buy something before leaving for the jungle can do so and we will assume they did it yesterday.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 13, 2011)

OCC: What is the percent for magical Items and Cold Iron Arrows?  Aradra would really like a efficient quiver about now.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Jul 13, 2011)

After dispatching the ambush at the docks, Chaucer helps Aradra get Syldar to the caravan.  After speaking with Brunico, he bids Raynucio a fond farewell, and turns his attention to the caravan.  As he does so he sees Mandalo approached by a warrior of some type and ask who is in charge.

Sweeping in, Chaucer exclaims, "In charge you say?  I must apologize my good man, but we have yet to elect a leader of this little group.  But if you have any questions, or any business I would love to help you out.  My name is Chaucer Tarsi, and this fine fellow is Mandalo Chalybis, and we, along with our other comrades, are about to join this caravan.  Now that you know our purposes here, may I inquire into your purpose?  Chaucer smiles, hoping against hope that this is not more trouble and that they could just get on the road with the caravan.









*OOC:*


Sorry that I have been so sporadic in posting, life has gotten crazy this summer, and they don't look to slow down until August.  However, I have been checking in regularly, just not able to post as much, so I apologize for that.  Hope you guys are all doing well!


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


 When I first brought up Sangre, it was discussed about giving it a straight 40% on anything to represent its status as a smugglers haven. On anything 2000gp or less it should be the standard 75% based on its size (I think). HolyMan could verify this maybe as he is a judge?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2011)

"I am Markas," the warrior says extending a hand. "I have been separated from my group after we were ambushed in the jungle. I await them so we might continue on in our quest, but do not wish to lounge idly while I wait."

The warrior adjusts his shield that sits on his arm. The device has seen a lot of use, from the beating it has taken. "You all are joining the caravan. As protectors? Or something else?"

He notices a few looks and adds, "If you allow me to join you I will see your cause through until it's end. Firron would not allow me to do otherwise even if he were to show up this minute."

OOC: Saw where AFg had suggested the keep the prices the same but drop availability to 40%. No one disagreed with that so run with it. Also you could roll up a couple random items. Who knows may get lucky and roll a quiver, lol.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Thanks HM, I will do the random items when I get home and post for everyone. Anything else will be a 40% chance of availability.


----------



## udalrich (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry for the delay in posting.  I've been sick (and still am).  The hit point damage below should be accurate unless someone has healed her.  Did anyone?







Syldar would like some of the potions, which she presumes are Lesser Restoration.  "I think I need some of this," she says, taking one and drinking it.  "I can pay for it out of my share of the loot."  After drinking one, she pauses and drinks another.

[sblock="Status"]
AC (/touch/FF): 18/13/15
Hit Points: 9/20
Saves (F/R/W): +1/+6/+2
Bardic music used: 1/10
Spells cast: 1: 0/4
Current effects: 1 strength damage, poisoned

Used items: -
Damage: 3 strength

Since strength damage doesn't lower an ability score, it looks like she can still use her bow with just the penalty to damage, not the additional penalty from not having a high enough strength.  
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 13, 2011)

Aradra, noting that Syldar is looking better, takes a few potions from his backpack and offer them up to her.  

OCC: I will also do the roll for the quiver now, just in case. Following the few potions he offers. So two used CLW from the stock for Syldar.  Purchasing the Efficent Quiver, using all of my current treasure and 167.07 of my personal finances.  So cash me in galahad!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 14, 2011)

OOC: I'll be posting a few things here as I think of them and work on some numbers . . .

Kalinn would like the Cloak of Resistance (leaving her with 632.93 GP from the haul so far?)

Never mind on purchases. Looks like she'll be saving her cash for now. Ready to go, Galahad!


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


sorry guys for the delay, I'm on a trip to New Jersey and couldn't post before I left. I will be back Monday night. I will see about posting something Tommorrow evening or Monday day.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 20, 2011)

The bustle of activity surrounding you slowly sorts itself out as the caravan prepares to leave. Despite your initial encounter with Raimondo, he seems to be competent in his leadership of the drovers. However, it is apparent from the look of the personnel that your group will be needed for any kind of security. With shouts and cracking whips the caravan finally begins to move out of Sangre del Sol.
After about five hours, you can see a gorge in the distance. There is evidently a rather substantial bridge crossing it, but after that the road branches out into simple jungle trails. It is obvious that the works of Sangre end at the bridge and the jungle again claims the area.









*OOC:*


I need perception checks from everyone.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


 It has been about two hours since the ambush. I still have Syldar as having 3 pts of Str damage, but all of her hp damage was healed. Also, Kalinn still has 3 pts of hp damage. Just reminding you in case you wanted to do something about it during those two hours.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 20, 2011)

Markas is glad to have something to do other than look aimlessly about for his friends. 

_{{ Don't know where to start. And there is a lot of jungle around. }} _he thinks to himself. 

He knows that they can take care of themselves and he isn't worried bout that at all. He is however worried about what it is these newcomers have faced and what it is they are... 

Something catches is eye but he's not quite sure what it was.

OCC: Because I'm not quite sure that is high enough LOL.


----------



## udalrich (Jul 20, 2011)

Syldar marches along, trying to conserve her strength as she recovers from the poison.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 21, 2011)

Aradra thought he saw something, but it not sure of it...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2011)

Kalinn strides along with the caravan, keeping her senses tuned to the surrounding jungle and trying to accustom herself to the 'normal' noises so she can weed out anything out of place.

She's quiet as she walks, ruminating on the events of the past several days.

Perception (1d20+6=19)


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 21, 2011)

The heat seems to intensify as you enter the jungle. The jungle itself is alive with cries and noises completely unfamiliar to most of you. As you crest a rise you see the river gorge before you, but the jungle noises are interrupted by rustling from the edges as guardsmen pile out of the jungle. Striding out among them is a dark skinned woman with long unkempt black hair. 
Smiling at you she says, "Let's not mince words. Give me the key you carry and I shall let you continue on your way unmolested. Refuse, and my men will toss you into the river and you can swim to your destination."
Smiling even broader she holds out her hand expectantly.









*OOC:*


the guards are armed with light crossbows which are loaded and ready, however, they seem to be waiting as opposed to getting ready to fire. The woman is dressed in strange, tight fitting clothing and appears to have no weapons (not even a dagger).


----------



## nothingpoetic (Jul 21, 2011)

Chaucer seems a bit taken aback by the sudden appearance of armed opponents facing them down, but recovers quickly.  Pushing forward he says, Malady, I think you might have us mistaken for some other group.  I do not know of this key which you speak of.  I have a few things in my bags, but none of them are the keys you are looking for.  Come now, why don't you tell us what this key looks like, maybe what it does, and I am sure that we can tell you if we have seen or it not.  What say you?  While he is speaking, Chaucer is also wracking his brain for a key that they had been given.  Only a few days had passed since they left Venza, but it seemed like months had passed, and the excitement of the travel had put aside many of his other thoughts.









*OOC:*


I have no idea what key is being mentioned here... Anyone want to clarify lol.  Also, do I need a diplomacy or bluff check here?


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 21, 2011)

The tall woman rolls her eyes and says, "I assure you that I am quite certain you have it so try not to feign ignorance. It is the rather ornate, ancient key that Fast Freddie gave you in Venza."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 22, 2011)

Aradra had his bow out, and had it at the ready before saying "I am very certain that we do not have said key.  Now, kindly leave before I think of molesting you."

OCC: I looked over the logs, and there is no mention of a key at the beginning.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


The key is the thing that Frederick gave you at the meeting at the mansion in Venza. Remember how anxious Chaucer was to hold it? It is the item you were told to give the commander of the expedition when you get there. The posts dealing with it are on the second page of the logs


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 22, 2011)

galahad0430 said:


> To Chaucer, Frederick responds, "The site is in a hilly region of the jungle and they have about 100 people there. Of course, that number has dwindled some with their casaulties. They are excavating a strange ruin."
> At this point the Magister interrupts, "Frederick, the key?"
> "Ah yes," Frederick exclaims, "I almost forgot."
> He produces a wrapped bundle that he opens on the table. Revealed is what appears to be a large strangely shaped key.
> "The expedition uncovered a pair of large metal doors that have so far resisted all mundane and magical attempts to open. Magister Brunico was able to recognize the rubbings from the doors from another site where this key was recovered. We need you to bring this key to Julis, the expedition commander. It is critical that she get this."






nothingpoetic said:


> Chaucer's eyes light up as Frederick unwraps the key and lays it on the table.  He continues listening to the Lord's words, but his eyes never leave the key.  When the noble finishes his description of the attacks, Chaucer licks his lips, and gently asks, May I hold the key?  As he reaches his hand out to grab the key, he begins to talk excitedly.  How many epics, great adventures start with a such a mystery.  How many men and women have found glorious places in the chronicles of history when they pick up a treasure like this.  This is not just a key to a doorway, but this is a key into the greatest books of history.
> 
> Looking up from the key as if coming from a daze, he looks around the room quickly, and then looking at the Magister he asks, My Lord, when do we leave for this journey?  There are a few things that I should need to procure, and it might be better to do now before we leave the confines of Venza and enter into the stage that will be Sangre del Sol.




OCC: Found it.

Aradra's memory finally clicked.  He asks, quite plainly, "Name and Rank."


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 26, 2011)

The woman's eyes flash with anger, "Come now! I do not wish to stand in the sun all day." 
She eyes Aradra suspiciously, "And you do not need to get antsy with that bow. Be sure to keep your hand away from your quiver."
The guards also seem to be getting nervous.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 26, 2011)

Your standoff is interrupted by noise in the distance towards the city. Looking back you can see birds flying out of the trees and monkeys scrambling. 
"Ah," Xeanja sighs, "your time is even more limited." She points towards the disturbance. "That is the Brotherhood's troops. Your time in Sangre has gained their attention. You must conclude your business with me quickly if you wish to maintain your lead against them."
She smiles, "All I need is that key. The rest of your supplies and such can still make it to the camp."

It looks like the troops are about a half day behind you.









*OOC:*


Xeanja is the woman that's been speaking so far. For future reference, I always put different people speaking in different color text, so everywhere you see yellow in this exchange that would be Xeanja speaking. If someone else speaks they get a new color.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 26, 2011)

"You'll not gain the key from us, m'lady." Kalinn grins, showing slightly enlarged eye-teeth, and a frosty breeze wafts gently through the clearing. There's no malice in her smile or her voice; to all appearances she's completely relaxed. "But if you'll stand easy and give your word to molest us no further we'll allow you and yours to live."

Intimidate (1d20+7=18)

OOC: Not her best effort, but not too shabby . . .  Going for the 'Demoralize' option, here, rather than changing her attitude.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 27, 2011)

"Ha! I have no fear of you, girl." Xeanja replies. "You are the ones that should be worried."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 27, 2011)

With that, Aradra pulls an arrow from his quiver, nocks it, and fires it right at the girl.  

OCC: Might as well start us off.  With a miss. Although she IS flat foot.  1d8+4 if hit.
One shot with only Deadly Aim.  I do not have PBS as per the map, so am not adding it.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


someone had to take Raynucio's place 















*OOC:*


Everyone roll initiative please. No surprise round, so Aradra can get his full action if he wants to make it a rapid shot (just roll another shot w/ the additional -2 or let me know if you want to only have the single shot).Also, Aradra kicked it off so he doesn't need to roll initiative, instead he will be at the top of the round.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 27, 2011)

OCC: Leave it at one shot then.  Aradra will move forward to A10 and end his turn.  Init and perception checks incoming.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


be sure to give me the coordinates of the square you move to. Everyone also needs to make 2 perception checks. Number them 1 and 2. On the map (which is attached to the first post of this encounter) all the areas with foilage are difficult terrain


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 27, 2011)

With tensions mounting Markas moves his hand to his sword. The woman and others could be a bunch of bandits but it seems they know something of the group he has joined. 

When the arrow flies out he knows that the fat is in the fire and draws his blade. Not wishing to get separated (and thus probably surrounded by the bandits) he holds his postion and readies for the enemy to come to him.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* Draw weapon
*Standard:* Ready - Attack if enemy comes into range.[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 27, 2011)

Aradra's hastily fired arrow glances off of Xeanja's mage armor and with that everyone begins to move at once. The guards aim their crossbows at individual targets and Xeanja begins casting a spell.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 27, 2011)

An instant after the arrow flies by, Kalinn is moving . . . _Hafísbíta_ leaps from her scabbard as the raging barbarian closes rapidly with the hosts of the party. She swings at the leader, but the greatsword is well wide of the mark. Her spirit guardians swarm around the woman as well, but also fail to land a blow.

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+3=23)

Rage
Move to B5
Attack (1d20+7=12)

As usual for me, IC got the rolls backwards - I'm certain it intended the natural 20 to go on initiative. [/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Jul 27, 2011)

Syldar draws her bow and begins to sing of the bandits defeat.

They ask for the key
But soon shall they plea
While on bended knee
For us to set them free

As she sings, she draws her bow.









*OOC:*


On the map, X is Xeanja and G# are the guardsmen with her?







[sblock="Status"]
Std: Begin bardic music
Move: Draw bow
Free: 5 foot step to D10

AC (/touch/FF): 18/13/15
Hit Points: 9/20
Saves (F/R/W): +1/+6/+2
Bardic music used: 2/10
Spells cast: 1: 0/4
Current effects: 3 strength damage

Used items: 2 potions of lesser restoration from caravan

[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yes, X is Xeanja and G1-5 are the guardsmen. Kalinn, I need 2 perception checks please. Also, Markas can change his action as he sees Kalinn rush forward (as she is wont to do occasionally  )















*OOC:*


Ok, +14 stealth and it can't even hide from the fighter


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just to get the order down. I will still need the 2 perception checks from Kalinn, Chaucer and Mandalo


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 27, 2011)

Round 1








*OOC:*


remember, the foilage is difficult terrain. It also provides partial conceament against attacks that are not adjacent,







Aradra-Moves to A-10 and misses Xeanja w/ arrow(that's a first  )
Kalinn-Moves to B-5, rages, and misses Xeanja
Markas-Draws his weapon and readies an attack
Xeanja-steps away and hexes Markas
Guardsmen-abuse Kalinn (29) and hit Aradra (8) and Mandalo (4), but G1 takes (10) from Kalinn's AoO
Syldar-draws her bow and begins bardic music
Mandalo-readies an attack
Chaucer-holds


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 28, 2011)

OOC: Hmm... what to do?? Really need to know where the other ones Markas sees are first. But as to not slow things down will keep actions the same - I know someone will be charging in soon.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2011)

[sblock=Kalinn's Percpetion Checks]Perception Checks (1d20+6=18, 1d20+6=18)[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 28, 2011)

Xeanja steps back and looking at Kalinn, says to the others, "Make an example of that one."
Then shouting to the ones in the back, "Try not to kill the others, especially the bowman. He will make a nice pet."
She then hexes Markas 
[sblock=actions]5'step back. Misfortune hex on Markas.[/sblock]








*OOC:*


will save from Markas please







Syldar, Markas, and Kalinn all notice a small lizard, flying about 3 inches above the ground, move from the foilage to Chaucer. It then slips into his backpack.


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 28, 2011)

Following Xeanja's orders, G1 moves into the foilage (this provokes an AoO from Kalinn) and G2 steps up to flank Kalinn. They both drop their crossbows and draw scimitars to strike (this might hurt). The other guardsmen fire their crossbows.
[sblock=actions]G1 moves to A-5, draws scimitar and swings at Kalinn. G2 5' steps to C-5 and does the same. G3 & G4 fire their crossbows at Aradra, G5 fires his at Mandalo.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


we _really_ need to do something about Kalinn's AC


----------



## galahad0430 (Jul 28, 2011)

The fighters of your group watch as the two guardsmen flank Kalinn and hit her hard. It is apparent that these guardsmen are well practiced in working with each other (they have the 'Outflank' teamwork feat, so try not to let them flank you). Two bolts slam into Aradra, while another bolt just misses a critical spot on Mandalo.









*OOC:*


The outflank feat gives them a +4 when flanking and if one of them gets a crit it provokes an AoO from the other. Kalinn still gets an AoO on G1 as he had to move into the foilage which is difficult terrain so he could not 5' step. There are still 2 potions of CMW in your possesion. I assume Kalinn is carrying at least one of them as she gets hit alot.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2011)

*"CHAUCER! Something just flew into your pack - looks like a lizard of some kind!"*

[sblock=OUCH! OOC]AoO (1d20+7=24) for Damage (2d6+4=10)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Re: AC - She's headed for a chain shirt, but until she rolls well enough to get a MW or magical one (preferably one made of Mithril) it's a tough sell - only +1 to her AC, which in this case wouldn't have helped. At least she was able to take advantage of the AoO and actually hit. BTW, I need to retcon her Spirit Totem attack into my previous post to attack the leader - maybe it will hit and cause her to lose her spell . . . or change her action.

*Never mind - rolled a 6 Attack for the Spirit Totems. $#)$&#! *


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 28, 2011)

Aradra smiles at the the girls comments.  "Be careful, this pet bites back."


----------



## maquise (Jul 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Have been busy, and will be for the foreseeable future. Will try to post as often as possible.







Mandalo, unable at this time to get to Kalinn (I think), strikes hard at one of the guards.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


still waiting on Syldar and Chaucer. Mandalo, you realize you aren't next to any of the enemy and I don't think you want to move forward alone were they can surround you, correct?


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 1, 2011)

udalrich said:


> Syldar draws her bow and begins to sing of the bandits defeat.
> 
> They ask for the key
> But soon shall they plea
> ...




OCC: She did post this some time ago


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


oops, my mistake


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ok, Chaucer will hold until he responds. I also assume Mandalo is readying an attack instead of moving out by himself. I still need a will save from Markas. So we will go to round 2.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 2, 2011)

Round 2

Aradra-shoots G-2 for 23 pts.
Chaucer-drops his pack and shoots G-2 for 10 pts.
Kalinn-steps up and hits Xeanja for 12pts.
Markas-moves to B-6 and hits G-2 for 8pts dropping him.
Xeanja-steps back and casts hold person on Kalinn, then cackles
Mandalo-hits G3 for 6 pts.
Guardsmen-G1 hits Kalinn for 5 pts, the other 3 move up and hit Mandalo for 6 pts
Syldar-continues singing and rapid fires at G3, hitting him for 19 pts.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 2, 2011)

OOC: Will save (on other page, sorry) rolled 13 

Markas races forward since the warrior-woman surprised him by taking the fight to the enemy. He attacks one of the guards hoping to take him out of the fight quickly.

<roll for me as I don't know if Markas is hexed or not, thanks: Attack: +09 = [BAB (03) + STR (03) + Weapon Focus (01) + MW               (01) + Trait (01) + Magic (00)]  DMG: 1d8+3 - If you wish to lose the trait bonus as that will be changing soon that is ok with me - this would be the first time the character would be using it so if it is gone it would be like it was never there.>


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ararda, deciding that if even one of their allies falls it is over for them, decides to race his arrows against Markas' speed.  When the warrior went running, he lined up his arrows and fired them...

OCC: +7 (+8 normal +1 PBS +1 Bard -2 Rapid Shot -1 Deadly Aim.) 1d8+ (+2 STR + 2 DA + 1 PBS + 1 Bard)


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


 oops forgot the +1 for Syldar's bardic performance. So Markas hits. Yes, you are under the misfortune hex so roll 2d20s for all rolls and take the worse result. Aradra, your other arrow hit too, none of the guards have their shields out yet (they had crossbows out and the two w/scimitars used their move actions to draw them)


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Mandalo, I noticed a mistake on your charcter sheet. You only get a -1 to hit for PA, but you have it listed as -2 (normal +6, PA +4), so your PA to hit should be +5 (+6 now w/ Syldars singing).















*OOC:*


I fixed it for you


----------



## udalrich (Aug 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


 out of town for a few days with limited net access.  Npc syldar as needed.  Her default action is to continue singing and shoot her bow with rapid shot


----------



## nothingpoetic (Aug 4, 2011)

Watching the action turn deadly quickly, Chaucer is slow to react.  Screaming at him seemed to rouse him to action as he slips his pack off his shoulders, raises his bow, and fires at the guard that Aradra attacked.

[Sblock]Free Action - Drop Pack
Swift Action - Arcane Strike
Standard Action - Attack G2

Status: Location C10

AC (/touch/FF): 17/13/14
Hit Points: 17/17
Saves (F/R/W): 0/+6/+3
Bardic music used: 0/8
Spells cast: 1: 0/4

Current effects: - [/Sblock]









*OOC:*


Sorry for my lack of posting guys, my wife and I took an anniversary trip this past week so I haven't checked much in about a week.  I should be back, and hopefully posting a bit more.  I am also working in a new computer, so if anyone wants to give me the wiki website, it would be much appreciated lol.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2011)

Kalinn leaves the guard to her north for her companions to finish; taking a step forward, she slams Hafísbíta into the side of the witch, inflicting a deep wound. The raging spirits whirling around her and her foes once more fail to connect. 

[sblock=Actions]
Move: 5' Step to C4
Standard: Kalinn Attack (1d20+8=24) for Damage (2d6+5=12)
Spirit Totem Attack (1d20+4=8) (Miss)
[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wincing in pain, Xeanja looks at Kalinn and says, "This was supposed to be for the archer, but you are more annoying." She then steps back and casts a spell after which she cackles gleefully.

[sblock=actions]5' step back to C2, standard cast 'hold person' on Kalinn, move action- cackle to extend her hexes for 1 round.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Kalinn needs to make a DC15 Will save


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 5, 2011)

Following Xeanja's instructions, G1 steps up and swings at Kalinn, as he steps up he unslings his shield. The other three guards all move up, dropping their crossbows, they draw saps and swing at Mandalo. As they approach, Mandalo takes his readied strike at G3.

[sblock=actions]G1 5' step to B-4 and strike Kalinn for 5pts, move action to ready his shield.
G3-5 move to B-12,C-12, & D-12 respectively, draw saps and hit Mandalo for 6 pts non-lethal damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2011)

Kalinn's face locks in an expression of abject horror as she feels her body freeze up . . . she stands before the witch in a combat ready stance, but cannot move.

Will Save (1d20+4=5)

OOC: Did the lizard flying into Chaucer's pack have wings, or was it flying via some other method?


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Remember, Kalinn gets to make that save each round as a full round action. Also, you did add the +2 for being raged, right?


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 5, 2011)

Syldar continues singing as she rapidly fires two arrows at G3, hitting him twice.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 5, 2011)

Round 3

Aradra (-8)-5' steps to B-9 and fires and hits G1 twice for 17 pts.
Kalinn (-34)-attempts to break free and fails
Markas (misfortune hexed)- hits G1 for 9 pts.
Chaucer-fires an arrow at G1 for 10 pts, dropping him.
Xeanja (-12)-cackles, 5' steps to C-1, casts _Command _on Markas
Mandalo (-4,-6nl)-hits G3 for 7 pts. AoO vs G4 hits for 7 pts.
G1 (-10)- dropped
G3 (-25)-steps to B-11 hits Mandalo for 4 pts non-lethal
G4-moves to B-10 misses Aradra
G5-misses Mandalo
Syldar-5' steps to D-9 and fires at and drops G3


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


 the lizard that flew into Chaucer's pack had no wings, it flew along the ground, then shot up into his pack. Thanks for reminding me


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2011)

galahad0430 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Remember, Kalinn gets to make that save each round as a full round action. Also, you did add the +2 for being raged, right?




OOC: I did add the Raging bonus. The save for next round won't matter if the baddies are at all intelligent - they'll finish the barbarian off while she's incapacitated.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 5, 2011)

G1 might not be up to make the attack


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 5, 2011)

Fearing that his ally will drop soon, Aradra lines up his shots and strikes twice.  However, his aim isn't hitting vital areas, and instead hits twice in the arm.

OCC: Double Tap G1.  If possible, 5 foot step to B9 for PBS.  AC is 17 or less, so here is hoping!  Will roll with PBS, otherwise subtract one for each shot.
+7/  1d8 + 6


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Kalinn, you go before they do so you can go ahead and make your will save to break the hold.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2011)

Will Save (1d20+4=11) - It's a winner . . . not


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


 just waiting on Chaucer and Markas to see which one saves Kalinn


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2011)

OOC: Markas is up? Is it round 3? Oh well will post actions for the round please edit them in where appropriate.

Markas moves into the forest to make sure the bowmen have a clear shot and notices Kalinn not taking advantage of the move. In fact she is still standing exactly... "The witch! You must take out the witch!" he yells to the others.

Not in a position to follow his own advice he turns to the guard his sword held high.

[sblock=Actions]
*Move:* move to A5 (ten feet?)
*Standard: *attack guard[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Markas forgot to add the +1 to hit and damage so his 15 is a 16 and he actually hits


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 10, 2011)

Xeanja, seeing the imminent threat of Markas, points her finger at him and shouts, "Flee!" She then steps back 5' and cackles again.









*OOC:*


Markas needs to make a DC14 Will save vs _Command _(don't forget to roll twice)_._


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Depending on the result of Markas's save will decide what Chaucer does if we don't hear from him.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Aug 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Sorry, I thought we were still in round 2, my fault.







Chaucer seeing Kalinn in danger takes a step to get a better angle as he pulls another arrow out of his quiver.  As he puts it to the string, he makes eye contact with guard next to Kalinn and whispers to his arrow, strike true, save her.  Pulling the arrow back to his ear, he swiftly taps into the arcane magic that flows through his bones and channels just a bit into the arrowhead as he releases it toward its target.

[Sblock=Actions]
Swift Action - Arcane Strike
Move action - Move to C-9
Standard Action - Attack G-1[/Sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Nice shot, Chaucer!


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 10, 2011)

Something seems to be moving about in Chaucer's pack. Suddenly, you see the lizard's head poke out of it and clamped firmly in it's mouth is the key that was given to you by Frederick in Venza.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2011)

Markas takes and looks at the witch oddly. "No I don't think so," he says menacingly. "I think you should surrender now."


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 10, 2011)

OCC: Am I able to shoot/grapple with mr lizard?


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


you could try either


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


not sure if maquise is back yet, so I will roll for him







Mandalo swings at G3









*OOC:*


so close


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 11, 2011)

The remaining guardsmen press their attack. G4 moves forward and attacks Aradra while the other two go after Mandalo. G3 lands a glancing blow on Mandalo, but the other two attacks miss.









*OOC:*


missed Aradra's 5' step, so instead, G4 moves to B-10 (provoking AoO from Mandalo). I'll keep the attack roles vs the same, just switch G3 and G4 (so Aradra is missed and Mandalo takes the 4 pts instead).


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


udalrich, you back yet? If so you can 5' step and get clear shots at both G3 and G4


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 11, 2011)

Syldar steps back and rapid fires into melee. One of her arrows finds its mark and drops one of the guardsmen.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 11, 2011)

Round 4

Aradra (-8)-
Kalinn (-34, held)-
Markas (misfortune hexed)-
Chaucer-
Xeanja (-12)-
Mandalo (-4, -10nl)-
G4 (-7)-
G5-
Syldar (still singing)-


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 13, 2011)

Aradra takes a moment to consider his options, wondering how the others will react.

OCC: Delay for now.  I want to see if Kanli breaks the hold before I act.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2011)

Frost focuses her will, her rage, against the arcane force holding her body hostage. Teeth clench, and the muscles in her shoulders and arms tense and work. A series of staccato pops split the air as her head works to one side, then the other and with an exultant cry she bursts free of the witchy imprisonment!

Ice blue eyes turn to the wood witch as Frost's paradoxically calm rage focuses on her captor. "Time now to die, bitch."

[sblock=Actions]Full Round: Will Save (1d20+4=18) breaks _Hold Person_.

She's still only got 10 HP, but at least she can act now (provided they don't kill her off )[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 13, 2011)

With a small smile, Ararda takes a careful step back.  He brings his bow up to aim...


And fires twice at the little head peaking out of Chaucer bag.

OCC:
5-Foot step to B8
Rapid shot on the lizard.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2011)

Seeing that Kalinn is free Markas sets to help the others. He isn't quite sure but some instict is telling him that if he were to down the witch then the female barbarian might get more upset than he would like.

"I'll leave you two at it then," he says as he moves across the brush to join the others and help.

[sblock=Actions] Above I said I wanted to move to A5 (so as to be in flank position should the guard not go down). From A5 then I wish to move Markas 40 feet (4 squares difficult terrain) to A9 - he is now flanking with Mandalo.[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Sorry Markas I moved you wrong, but no problem you get to where you say.







Aradra's arrows slam into Chaucers pack. One of them hits the lizard. It hisses loudly dropping the key and immediately flys back into the jungle at full speed.

"Enough!" shouts Xeanja, "Keep the key. It is not worth that much to me."
She glances at Kalinn and then directs her remarks to Aradra, "I will leave if you restrain her." She nods at Kalinn.
She then looks at the three downed guardsmen, "Useless! You can keep them too."


----------



## maquise (Aug 13, 2011)

Mandalo sheathes his sword. 
"Does anyone need assistance?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 13, 2011)

Aradra considered his options before saying "Call your guards off first. This is non-negotiable"

He was willing to bet that she is lying, but wanted to confirm what she was planning before doing anything.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Aug 14, 2011)

Chaucer sees Kalinn gain control of her faculties again and hears the women plead for a truce.  He knows that either way his next move is clear so he slides his bow up over his shoulder as he moves toward Kalinn.  He grabs the wand out of his belt pouch again, and starts playing doctor once more.

As he finishes the spell, he whispers into Kalinn's ear, "I know I have more charges in this wand then she could outlast, just saying, it could be worth it..."









*OOC:*


Well not if I keep rolling like that, man that is ridiculous.  Even for a pretend doctor, you would think the guy could roll a bit better after all the practice he has had so far lol







[Sblock=Actions]  Move Action - Moved to B-9 and drew my CLW wand
Standard Action - Cast CLW from Wand[/Sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2011)

Frost quivers with the effort of will it takes to hold her position as she hears her comrades lay conditions for the truce. The battle-lust - and the insane clarity of thought that comes with it - insists that she leave no enemy at her back, but her sense of honor demands that she hold to her friends' word.

Icy breezes waft from her in all directions as the conflicting demands paralyze her as effectively as the witch's spell had only moments ago.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 15, 2011)

The woman imperiously waves off the reaming guardsman and they back away defensively.
Looking at your group she says with a sardonic smile, "Enjoy your trip. They will be only a little behind you." she points at the disturbance in the distance. A moment later the lizard flies out of the forest and lands on her shoulder, licking the wound from Aradra's arrow.
With that she also backs away into the jungle.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


The three downed guardsmen each have a +1 chainshirt


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Aradra did not like letting the girl go, but that was the deal.  It was Kanli he was more concerned about, as she was barely standing.  "Get your things.  We are leaving. "

He looks at the retreating girl and glares after her as the others prepare to leave.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2011)

Frost stares intently at the spot in the jungle into which the witch disappeared, gradually coming down from her rage. With a final shake, she turns and nods her thanks to Chaucer before turning and efficiently stripping the guardsmen's bodies of their gear. She sags in weariness as she searches.









*OOC:*


Anybody mind if Kalinn takes one of the shirts?


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 15, 2011)

Raimondo comes hurrying up to your group.

"T'ey t'ink t'ey can catch us, but t'ey wrong. My donkeys move nearly as fast as t'em. Not many horses in Sangre, t'ey don't do well in ta jungle. What few mounted troops t'ey have will be not be a match agian't ya. We must move quickly!"


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nodding toward Ramondo, Aradra goes over to where Kanli is field stripping the guard. "I think you earned yourself one of those. Markas, Mandalo, you two should wear the others for now."

Aradra looks back where the witch was, hoping that there will be a next time.


----------



## maquise (Aug 15, 2011)

Mandalo accepts the shirt, holding onto it until he is comfortable with switching armors.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2011)

Markas 'clanks' as he moves his blue tabard aside. "If I tried taking all of this off here they would catch us," he says with a grin.

"I'll keep this on for now. I like to feel extra protected."

OCC: Markas is wearing mw full plate - note it could have been +1 but Arcane Row hates me.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ok, Aradra and Chaucer both hit lvl 4 as of yesterday. I have XP at the following so far (this includes daily alottment up to 8/15) :
Kalinn- 5210
Mandalo- 5210
Syldar- 5808
Aradra- 6717
Chaucer- 6717
Markas- 4604

Markas, I was going by your sheet on the Wiki site. It said you had 3312 XP. Let me know if that is correct.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 16, 2011)

As you loot the bodies, Raimondo begins shouting orders to his drovers. They all tighten straps and check loads and by time you are ready to leave he has the caravan moving. Kalinn is looking a little pekid though.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Aug 16, 2011)

Before setting out, Chaucer walks over to Kalinn, calling to the others as he does, If anyone was injured in that battle, head this way.  He then puts a hand on her shoulder and activates his wand a few times until she looks as good as new.  

[Sblock=Actions]Will use as many charges of my CLW to heal up Kalinn as necessary, unless someone else has another idea... I will give it a day or so before I roll in case you guys have other suggestions, and if you need healing feel free to raise your voice as well.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Will work on getting Chaucer leveled up tonight.. hopefully it happens, but I am currently laid up with a surgery so I don't know how the rest of the day will go lol


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 16, 2011)

With the caravan moving along, Aradra takes a moment to rest. His eyes show a weariness from the battle, but a resolve to finish this mission. He wipes the blood from his arm, and without thinking, wipes it on the ground beside him. Standing up, he starts moving along with the rest of the group. 

-----------------

A lone wolf appears out of the brush sometime after the group leaves. He sniffs the ground, intent on looking for something. He noticed an arrow sticking from the ground, and goes over to inspect it. His tail starts wagging excitedly, as though he recognizes something. He covers the rest of the battle field, smelling the different aromas in sweat and blood. The last thing he smells is a pool of dried blood on a tree, and barks happily. He runs off after the smells, in the direction of the moving caravan. 

OCC: Hurray for Animal Companions and Spells!  Shadow won't  join till level 4 is approved, but thought I'd introduce him anyway.

Feel better nothingpoetic


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2011)

OOC: That XP total is correct. I used just enough DMCs to get Markas to 3rd lvl.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 18, 2011)

The next four days are grueling. The Brotherhood forces are unable to close the gap however, as Raimondo sets a blistering pace. Everyone is tired, both from the pace and the stress of constant pursuit. On the morning of the fifth day, you set out. After a while you realize that the familiar site of the disturbance of the Brotherhood forces is missing.
Raimondo moves up to your party and says, "Look! T'ey have given up!"
A ragged cheer erupts from the rest of the caravan.
"We can reach ta site by noon."









*OOC:*


I really liked your intro for your animal companion, Aradra . If anyone wants to prepare anything special or has anything they want done during the four days of the chase, post it now please.


----------



## maquise (Aug 18, 2011)

Over the course of the trip, Mandalo had aided his allies with healing. Now that they had arrived at their destination, he set about readying himself for the perils they were about to face.

"I hope we are able to render aid enough to help these people. We've been through too much for this to be in vain."


----------



## nothingpoetic (Aug 20, 2011)

Chaucer spends the rest of the trip flitting between his companions.  He spends a lot of time near Syldar, trading stories, songs, and practicing his instruments.  He spends a bit of every day with Aradra, as he works on drawing back his bow, focusing his mind, trying to learn from the ranger with such a devastating bow.  He works beside Mandalo as they seek to heal the party of its wounds from battle.  Every few hours, he makes sure to check in on Kalinn, to ensure she is healing properly from her wounds, and he seeks some time traveling near Markas, asking him about his history, trying to get to know this new ally.  All in all, he spends the time preparing himself mentally for whatever might be ahead, silently crafting the story of their adventure, and doing whatever he can to keep the spirits of his allies up.  Success for this venture after they had come so far, might seem inevitable, but Chaucer knows the only way they will succeed is if they are prepared for anything.  









*OOC:*


How many charges do I need to fire off to heal everyone up?  Or should I just let everyone heal up and keep the charges?

Chaucer is leveled up, he is just waiting for approval.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 21, 2011)

The harrowing conditions pose no problem for the ranger.  Aradra was used to walking 16 hours a day, then immediately set up camp for resting.  As such, he was being cautious.  On any break that they set, Aradra had a trap set up for the caravan behind them, hoping to slow any progress down.  

However, he also cannot shake the feeling that it was not just the caravan that was after them.  He felt himself being stared at through the trees, as though something was tracking him down.

OCC: Aradra will have cast the Alarm spell(Loud Version) before they set out each morning.  It would serve as a distraction if they got close enough for it to go off.  This also means that on the 5th day, Aradra has used his 1st level spell for it.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +9
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 42 Current: 36
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20(17ff) *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +3
*Current Conditions in Effect:*
*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Comp Longbow +9 1d8 + 2 (+1 if PBS)
*Current Weapon in Sheath:* Dagger

*Spells Prepared:* 1st Level: Alarm[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2011)

nothingpoetic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> How many charges do I need to fire off to heal everyone up?  Or should I just let everyone heal up and keep the charges?












*OOC:*


Kalin is at 6 of 38 HP at the start of the chase. If we're getting 8 hours of sleep at night (doesn't sound like it) she'll be at 18/38 by the current day. Otherwise, still 6.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


With the lack of rest, healing is halved. If you expend 8 charges you get everyone to full with the partial healing from travel.















*OOC:*


 EDIT:Make that 4 charges, because Mandalo can use his lay on hands each day also.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Aug 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


K, I figured we could find a number as opposed to rolling.. I will cut off 4 charges from the wand and we should all be healed up and ready for whatever waits us at the camp.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 22, 2011)

With greatly elevated spirits the caravan gets under way. About midday, Raimondo calls a halt for a brief rest. The air is stifling, but the shade from the jungle keeps the sun from beating down on you. The trials are wide here and the foilage much less dense as you are rising upwards towards the hills. The jungle noises are interrupted by a loud, shrill whistle and then you hear the thundering of hooves. Shadows loom from the jungle and you see several mounted men charging your group. Apparently, what mounted troops the Brotherhood had have swung away from the main party and cut in front of your group.









*OOC:*


The positions are where the cavalry is as of the beginning of round 1. You all have time to draw weapons as they close. Roll init. we will go in that order. Only the big tree blocks movement. The other clumps are bushes that do block charge and LOS from unmounted to unmounted people. Mounted people can move or charge through the bushes at no penalty.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2011)

Initiative (1d20+3=14)

OOC: Not sure what Kalinn will do yet . . .


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 23, 2011)

Aradra gets his bow ready, and draws a bead on his target (the Captain*)

OCC: PBS + Rapid/DA (+8/+8 1d8+7)

*Aradra, having served in the military, should be able to tell the difference, but can roll a Profession(Solider)/Perception Check if needed.

EDIT:  Crap, used the wrong values.  Correct values are +6/+6.  So I hit a 9 and a 19 AC


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2011)

"Stay together! Let them come to us if they wish to die!" Markas says readying his shield and getting a firmer grip on his sword.

He bends low at the knees and tucks his shield up under his chin. As the riders approach all they can see of the warrior is his head above the shield and his sword held at the ready.

OCC: Action Total Def - AC 27


----------



## maquise (Aug 23, 2011)

"We are prepared!"

Mandalo readies an attack against the first enemy which comes in range.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Aug 23, 2011)

Chaucer sees shapes beginning to materialize at the same time his companions do.  He sees Aradra put arrow to string, he sees his new companion Markas raise his shield mocking the mounted foes, and he sees his arms work as if by their own accord.  He slides his bow off his shoulder and in the same motion puts an arrow to the string, as he continues to evaluate the scene of the charging calvary.  To his right is a small tree, at least he has a bit of cover from that direction.  He turns his attention to the road the forks to the left.  Markus stands in front of him, and there are multiple targets bearing down on them.  Chaucer pulls back his bow and waits for them to close.

As he waits, he speaks quietly to Syldar, "I have a song of power and courage for our friends that shall be sung after this arrow is loosened.  Unless there is a dance stirring in your soul, I would ask for the honor of inspiring our allies during this battle.

[Sblock=Actions and Status]
Swift Action - Arcane Strike (+1 damage)
Standard Action - Ready attack for the first enemy to come within 30 feet on the left side of the battelfield

Status: Location S18

AC (/touch/FF): 17/13/14
Hit Points: 22/22
Saves (F/R/W): 0/+7/+4

Bardic music used: 0/13
Spells cast: 1: 0/4
Spells cast: 2: 0/2

Current effects: -[/Sblock]









*OOC:*


I am still unapproved as a 4th level character, so some of those numbers possibly could change...


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Syldar's init.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 23, 2011)

Round 1

Aradra- fires at Capt and hits him for 9pts.
Chaucer-fires at C5 as he charges and hits him for 7pts.
Mandalo-Steps up after C5 charges him and cuts him from the saddle.
Syldar-fires at C3 and hits for 11pts
Markas-goes total def. and saves himself 
Kalinn-steps into the charge and her spirit totem hits C3 for 3pts, dropping him.
Capt. Calgerine-charges and just misses Markas
C1-charges and hits Aradra for 15pts.
C2-shoots Syldar for 1pt.
C3-charges and hits Kalinn for 11pts.
C4-charges and misses Chaucer
C5-charges and hits Mandalo for 4pts.
C6-shoots Aradra for 6pts.
C7-shoots and misses Aradra
C8-shoots and misses Mandalo


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 23, 2011)

Aradra let loose quickly and one of his arrows strikes true. The rest of you ready yourselves for them to come closer. With a roar, Capt Calgerine charges. He ignores Aradra and instead levels his lance at the heavily armored Markas. Markas catches the blow on his shield and turns it away, but he is almost staggered by the force of the blow. The Capt continues past as he looks to wheel around for another charge.









*OOC:*


Whew! Good choice to go total defense there Markas  .


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ok, I just need to know what Syldar and Kalinn are doing before I do the cavalry actions.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2011)

Kalinn feels _Aideen_, the battle maiden, pushing against her will, urging her to set it free . . . she takes stock of the field and in the moment before she succumbs to her rage she hears Markas' call. The spirit fills her; colors brighten, sounds come clear to her ears. Markas' instructions are filed away in the wealth of information coming to her. She holds her place, raising her sword high and waiting for a horseman fool enough to charge into her range.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Rage
Free: Quickdraw _Hafísbíta_
Standard: Ready Action - Attack first foe riding within her range.

(Rolling attack - including Spirit Totem attack - in case one charges her)
_Hafísbíta_ Attack (1d20+7=10) (I doubt that hits even their charging AC, so I won't even bother to roll damage).
Spirit Totem Attack (1d20+4=24)
Spirit Totem Crit Confirm (1d20+4=6) (Of Course!)
Spirit Totem Damage (1d4+1=3)[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 25, 2011)

Four of the cavalry fire their shortbows at the party while the other four charge after the volley is loosed. One of the arrows strikes Aradra, while another narrowly misses Syldar's throat and instead grazes her neck.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 25, 2011)

Immediately behind the arrows come the other four as they charge. Two of them hit Aradra and Kalinn hard and a third one strikes Mandalo with a glancing blow. Kalinn steps into the one charge as she swings at the rider missing him, but her spirit totem claws his exposed face and he drops from his saddle unconscious.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 25, 2011)

Syldar looses a readied arrow at C3 as he charges. The arrow slams into him and almost unhorses him.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 25, 2011)

Round 2

Aradra (-21)-fires two arrows at C1 and hits with both for 13pts.
Shadow-bites C8 for 3pts.
Markas-hits C4 for 10pts.
Capt. Calgerine (-9)- misses Markas, again
Chaucer-begins _Inspire Courage_
Syldar (-1)-fires at C8 and hits for 5pts.
C2-spends his action controlling his horse
C6-spends his action controlling his horse
C7-moves and fires at Aradra for 4pts.
C8-charges Mnadalo and hits for 9pts.
Kalinn (-11)-hits C4 for 9pts, dropping him. Moves to calgerine, is hit by an AoO for 10pts, then spirits hit Calgerine for 3pts.
Mandalo (-4)-
C1-spends his action controlling his horse
C4-dropped by Kalinn


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 25, 2011)

Coughing it a fit of blood, Aradra looks on towards Chaucer getting ready to draw the wand and yells "I'm Fine!  Focus on Dropping these guys!"

He takes a careful step back, levels his bow, and fires twice.  He tries not aiming at a specific weak point, and instead tries to hit the bad guy who pierced his side..

OCC: RS without deadly aim.  +8/+8 1d8+3 on C1.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 25, 2011)

Aradra fires twice and is rewarded by two hits as his target is still recovering from his charge. The man gasps in pain and pales as the lance drops from his grip. Reeling in his saddle, he looks more ready to flee than fight.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 25, 2011)

Aradra fires twice and is rewarded by two hits as his target is still recovering from his charge. The man gasps in pain and pales as his lance drops from his grip. Reeling in his saddle, he looks more ready to flee than fight.









*OOC:*


damn double posts


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 25, 2011)

Whipping his horse around tightly, Calgerine roars, "Get out of my way! I'll crack that bloody turtle this time!"









*OOC:*


he holds for his men


----------



## nothingpoetic (Aug 26, 2011)

galahad0430 said:


> Round 1
> 
> Aradra- fires at Capt and hits him for 9pts.
> Chaucer-fires at C5 as he charges and hits him for 7pts.
> ...












*OOC:*


 Will post a bit later, but I have a question... With Init order... C5 and C3 both should have died before they got off their attack correct?  Is it a matter of readied attacks have to go after the reach weapon of the spear hits?  Second question... C1 hits Aradra for 15 pts... why is he now at -6?  I feel like I missed something lol.  Just checking as it effects how I will act especially if those two guys don't actually get injured....


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yes, the reach weapons hit first, but I have adjusted the initiative so those that had readied attacks still go first. Aradra is at -21 because he also got hit by an arrow for 6pts.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Aug 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks for the explanation galahad, I was a bit confused with the init order, and I completely missed the arrow hit on Aradra.  Alright... now to take my action...


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

OCC: Markas first. 

Markas watches the "captain" charge by. Taking his blade he slices into the soldier in front of him stepping through with the blow. The sword cuts through armor and draws blood, sending a red streamer out towards the captain due to the warriors follow through. 

Hefting his shield and threatening the wounded man from behind, he shouts back. "Watch out for this turtle's snap!"
 
[sblock=Actions]
5' step to T-15
attack C4 w/flanking[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 26, 2011)

"Nice of you to step out, fool." Calgerine shouts as he spurs his horse into another charge. As he nears Markas, his horse stumbles and the lance is thrown off target.









*OOC:*


Man! You lead a charmed life!


----------



## nothingpoetic (Aug 26, 2011)

Chaucer reaches within himself and stirs the tendrils of magic in his veins.  He closes his eyes briefly and begins to weave that magic in with the story that begins to form in his soul.  "Let us not run with fear, let us not wilt in terror, these demons will be defeated as all our other enemies have.  Chaucer then breathes and begins to retell the Epic of Gibs.  

_Let us not forget, when those who were viewed as savages conquered an entire army of iron clad calvary demons! ..._

[Sblock=Actions and Status]Standard Action = Begin Inspire Courage

Status: Location S18

AC (/touch/FF): 17/13/14
Hit Points: 22/22
Saves (F/R/W): 0/+7/+4

Bardic music used: 1/13
Spells cast: 1: 0/4
Spells cast: 2: 0/2

Current effects: -
[/Sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 27, 2011)

While the rest of the party were focusing on those close enough to them, something else hungered for more.  A black wolf, almost as large as the horses themselves, tore out of the woods on a full sprint.  The wolf tries to bite the rider on it(C8), hoping to knock him off his saddle.

OCC: Shadow, Charging on C8, +3 1d6+1 AC: 12 18/18


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 27, 2011)

The sudden appearance of the large wolf spooks the horses. Calgerine's Destrier seems unaffected, but the other riders grab desperately at their reins. Three of the riders keep control of their mounts, while the other three struggle with theirs, but all of them keep their seats.









*OOC:*


The 3 that failed the first ride check essentially lose their action for the round.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2011)

Frost draws her greatsword back for another swing; the blade bites deep into the rider's leg, taking it off at the knee! The spirits that surround her howl in rage as they're denied their prey. Not one to deny her guardians their rightful pay, the barbarian steps up to let them pummel the leader of the enemy forces.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Attack (1d20+10=17) for Damage (2d6+5=9)
Move: to V16
Spirit Totem Attack: Spirit Totem Attack (1d20+5=19) for Spirit Totem Damage (1d4+1=3) vs the Captain

(Made a couple of assumptions - first, that Frost's blow killed C4 (he's taken 19 damage total), and second that the captain ended his charge at U14/V15. If C4 isn't downed by _Hafísbíta_, she won't move and the Spirit Totem will attack C4 (_then_ she'll move to be adjacent to the Captain). If V16 isn't adjacent to the Captain, she'll move to a spot that is).[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


are you adding the +1 to damage from Chaucer's song?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yep.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 29, 2011)

As Kalinn moves up to calgerine, he swings his lance over and stabs at her. His lance pierces Kalinn's arm, but her spirit totem gets hiom too.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 29, 2011)

One of the horsemen moves to get a clear shot at Aradra. The other one ignores the wolf, drops his bow and charges Mandalo as he couches his lance.









*OOC:*


Aradra, Shadow gets an AoO on C8 as he charges







[sblock=actions]C7 moves to L/M-9/10, fires bow at Aradra. C8 charges Mandalo[/sblock]

As C8 charges, Syldar fires her readied shot at him.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Syldar, if you want to change your actions let me know, haven't heard from you since the fight started so I rolled for you. I just need Shadow's AoO on C8 and Mandalo's action to finish the round.


----------



## maquise (Aug 29, 2011)

Mandalo retaliates against the guard that struck him.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 29, 2011)

The wolf growls once more, and strikes at the fleeing guard.  However, he only nips at his heels as the guard charges away.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 30, 2011)

Stepping forward, Mandalo cuts the horseman from his saddle.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 30, 2011)

Round 3

Aradra (-25)-hits Calgerine for 12 pts
Shadow-moves to Aradra
Markas-hits Calgerine for 15 pts.
Calgerine (-12)-withdraws 60'
Chaucer-
Syldar (-1)-drops Calgerine w/ an arrow
C2-
C6-
C7-
Kalinn (-21)-
Mandalo (-13)-
C1 (-13)-


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 31, 2011)

Aradra could hardly believe what was going on, but now was not the time to worry about it. Whistling a high pitch, he calls for his former companion.  In the mean time, he raises his bow high and attempts to Finish the charging captain.

-----

The wolf growls in anger at the Archer who fired the arrow, but his ears perk up at the whistle.  He looks around and sees his former master, bleeding heavily.  He bounds over and starts growling menacingly. 
[sblock]
Full Round: Double tap(DA/RS) with +7/+7 1d8+8 (+5 +1 PBS +1 Sing)
Free:Command Shadow to Heel +9 vs DC 10

Shadow: 
Move to Q17
Standard: Total Defense.  

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Well Markas's location and who he attacks based on whether or not the captain goes down.

Captian still alive - Move to U-14 and attack Captain
Captain dead/dying - Move to T-14 and attack C1[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 31, 2011)

Calgerine, frustrated by his inability to take Markas down and badly wounded himself, decides discretion is the better part of valor and attempts to withdraw.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 31, 2011)

Syldar attempts to drop the retreating captain. Her second arrow takes Calgerine in the back and he falls wordlessly to the ground.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


HM those charges would have done 3d8 + 21


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 31, 2011)

When Calgerine drops, the other three horsemen wheel their mounts and race off into the jungle. The strain of controlling his horse is too much for the remaing horseman and he drops unconcious from his saddle (that would be C1, he was at 0 hp). 
As you loot the bodies, Raimondo comes up and says, "It looks like t'ey haven't given up. T'e main force must still be out t'ere somewhere."









*OOC:*


Calgerine has a +1 lance, +1 longsword, and a +1 breastplate. You also collect 2100 gp (Calgerine had 1850 on him). Calgerine's horse is a hvy horse and the other five horses are light horses, they are all combat trained. Calgerine also has a scroll tube with some papers in it. Based on his notes he apparently thought they were some sort of detailed account of a treasure location in some strange language. What they actually are is four scrolls: CMW, Fireball, Magic Missile, and Shield.


----------



## galahad0430 (Aug 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


Syldar, Kalinn, and mandalo all hit lvl4. Markas is 89xp shy, but that means next Tuesday, with time xp, you'll be lvl 4 also. Fri-Sun I will be unavailable so the odds are we won't get into the next encounter until then.


----------



## maquise (Sep 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Leaving for the weekend. Feel free to npc me as necessary. Hopefully will be back tuesday.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Kalinn's leveled and submitted for approval. Ready to go, except I'll also be incommunicado until Sunday night or Monday morning.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 2, 2011)

Aradra glares at the retreating enemies before going over to the closest tree and sitting down. With a huge sigh, he closes his eyes in an attempt to deal with the small amount of pain that occurs when he removes the arrow. "Chaucer, can I borrow that wands power real quick?  Another assault like that and I won't be standing."

Shadow, seeing his master in pain, goes over and starts licking up the blood off of Aradra's clothes. Aradra smiles and ruffles the wolfs fur, smiling to himself.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Sep 2, 2011)

Chaucer opens his eyes, feeling the story begin to take wing, and grabbed at an arrow until he realized what was happening.  He watched as the leader of the calvary attack was struck down with an arrow from Syldar's bow, and then saw the others retreat.  Looking around, Chaucer sees Aradra sit down heavily by a tree.  Chaucer walks over and says, Apparently, your skill with that bow has gotten you into a bit of a pickle.  You should really take my approach, pretend to be a bumbling fool with a bow and no one ever seems to bother you.  He jokes as he hands Aradra the wand from his belt pouch.  

I will return to check on you in a few moments, I will go and collect the horses and see if there is anything worth saving on those soldiers who fell.    Chaucer then gets up and heads off to round up the horses of the fallen soldiers and brings them and their riders back to his allies.









*OOC:*


Yay for more level ups


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 2, 2011)

"If I did, then who would protect you and Syldar from getting shot?  Besides, I've had much worse." Aradra smiles back, taking the wand.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Sep 5, 2011)

As Chaucer heads off to the first horse he chuckles, and turns taking a few steps backwards and jokes, "No need to worry about us my friend, we are too pretty to do any serious damage too" he says with a chuckle.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 5, 2011)

Aradra just rolls his eyes, and starts working on his wounds. The first 3 pokes seemed to hardly do anything, causing Aradra to glare at it in anger.  That seemed to work better, and the next two pokes sealed up all the wounds.  

Standing up, Aradra hold the wand up and asks "Any other takes?"









*OOC:*


5 used.  Also, if someone wants that +1 Breastplate, Aradra will take the free chainshirt +1.  If no one wants it, he will wear it, but I think it might be better on a front liner.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2011)

"I'll take some of that, if you're passing it out. Those charges hurt!"


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hoping for better luck, Aradra walks over to Kalinn and mending her wounds.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2011)

"Gratitude, Aradra." The tall warrior stretches and groans, luxuriating in the feel of knitted muscle and bone. As she raises her face and arms to the sky, a gust of chill air blasts through the caravan and her face takes on a saturnine cast. Kalinn gasps as edgy pain rips her fingertips, then gazes in wonder at the long, black claws that have pushed their way through her skin. She holds her hands in front of her face in awe, willing the claws in and out a few times. "Well, _that's_ surely interesting . . ."

She shakes her head bemusedly and turns from the group, muttering something about doing some thinking.


----------



## maquise (Sep 6, 2011)

"Strange things are occuring here..."

Mandalo uses lay of hands on himself.








*OOC:*



Will get that level up worked out in the next few days.

Oops, ignore my first roll.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 6, 2011)

At the sound of the mysterious wind, Shadow looked around quickly. Noticing that a known enemy suddenly grew claws, he starts growling menacingly at Kanlii, not knowing the teifling was on his side. 

OCC: Hurray for being a tiefling!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2011)

Kalinn's head snaps up at the sound of Shadow's growl. She stops in her tracks and slowly turns, kneeling to place herself at the canine's level. "And who do we have here?" she asks, looking up at Aradra quickly before returning her gaze to the wolf and holding out her (now clawless) hand, palm down, for inspection. "I thank you for your help this day, friend."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







galahad0430 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> HM those charges would have done 3d8 + 21




My whole goal of Markas is to have him be a tank within a tank.  I did luck out by going total defense rather than ready action though.



galahad0430 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Syldar, Kalinn, and mandalo all hit lvl4. Markas is 89xp shy, but that means next Tuesday, with time xp, you'll be lvl 4 also. Fri-Sun I will be unavailable so the odds are we won't get into the next encounter until then.




Let me know if Markas can level up. I have it prepared and it will only take me changing the main sheet.[/sblock]

Markas watches the others in silence as the jovially go about picking themselves up after the fight. They remind him of his friends and he wonders if they are alright lost somewhere in the jungle.

_{{ Or am I the lost one? And they are trying to find me? }}_ he asks himself as he sheathes his blade and stands off to the side to keep watch.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 7, 2011)

The wolf stares at Kanlii before slowly advancing, eyes showing some sort if distrust. He gets close enough to start sniffing Kanli's hand. All the while Aradra watches carefully. 

When asked, Aradra responds with "Shadow. He is a tracking wolf, specially trained from the Rohn Millitary. He is  used to attacking other non-natural creatures, so he is probably confused.  Once he remembers your scent he should lighten up" 

Indeed, the wolf seems to smell something, as it continues sniffing up Kanlii's arm to her face. After a tense couple of seconds the wolf suddenly licks Kanlii's face before moving back to Aradra, who smiled and says "Looks like you'll get along fine".


----------



## nothingpoetic (Sep 8, 2011)

Chaucer finishes rounding up the horses and gets back to his comrades to see Shadow licking Kanlii's hand... _er..._ claws.  He takes a double take quickly and then shakes his head, muttering something about how he misses perfect elven ladies.  He tethers the horses in the midst of his comrades and walks over to Aradra, who seemed to feel better, Well that is a new one... anyways, you all healed up?  How many charges, cause you know, I think I am gonna start charging for each shot, since apparently none of you seem to be smart enough to get the hint that dodging is a good idea,  Chaucer says jokingly, as he winks at Aradra, but realizes, that Shadow's sense of humor might not be as good as his masters, so he leaves off the good natured ribbing he had thought about giving him.

As he walks back to the horses he comments to Markas, "Well fought friend.  I don't know if I have seen a man ever stand down and deny two calvary charges with not even a scratch... What did that commander call you?  Turtle?  Can I borrow that for the epic I am composing about our travels?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Markas looks a little embarrassed by the compliment. "An epic?! With me in it...I...I," the warrior stammers.

This was so different from his life of never ending patrols and chasing down cut purses. He looks to the others and nods to Chaucer. "So long as I'm not the brunt of to many punch lines," he offers.


----------



## galahad0430 (Sep 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry guys for the delay. The holiday weekend was hectic and when I got back to work Tuesday, I got slammed with work. I will be getting things going today and tomorrow. And yes, Markas can lvl up


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 9, 2011)

"No, something tells me he will swap things out.  Like how he saved my life twice.  Or he saved you from when you were bleeding out on the ground.  Story tellers do that."  Aradra says, going over to each of the horses.  He pulls the largest of them, and looks over to Markas "This one will probally support that armor you have on.  The rest of us can ride on these other ones. Either way, we need to be going soon.  Grab your gear."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2011)

Looking at the captains magical blade Markas asks, "Can I have this? I think it will come in handy for the next group of soldiers we meet."


----------



## galahad0430 (Sep 9, 2011)

You climb ever higher out of the jungle, the series of thin
switchback trails just large enough for Raimondo’s caravan
wagons. Suddenly, from the canopy below comes an unearthly
bellowing roar. Thousands of colorful birds take flight and
wing off away from the noise, and a cacophony of screeching,
chittering, and screaming follows the roar.
As you approach the top of the ridge, a dilapidated camp
comes into view. The camp is surrounded by a hastily
constructed palisade wall forming a semi-circle that both starts
and ends at an imposing cliff face stretching hundreds feet up
from the palisade. The bodies of hundreds of ape-like creatures
lie outside the walls in various states of decay. The stench is
overpowering, and a cloud of flies is thick above the carnage.
A cry goes up from the tower built over the palisade’s gate as
the lookouts spot you, and the gate itself rumbles aside on
rickety wooden wheels. A tall woman with black hair pulled back
against her head and a shortsword on her hip strides out from
the camp to meet you.
At that moment, a horn sounds from down in the valley,
closely followed by the screams of men and horses. Looking
below, you see another group of Brotherhood mercenaries, riding
fast up the switchback trails, with hundreds—maybe even
thousands—of ape-men hurling stones at them and running hard on their heels.​


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2011)

"Well looks like this is about to be a long day," Markas comments watching the woman carefully.


----------



## galahad0430 (Sep 9, 2011)

"By the Gods! You are a sight for sore eyes!" The woman exclaims as she comes out to meet you.
"Hurry, we must get inside the palisade before that wave of Charau-ka hits. Are those men with you?" She asks pointing to the Brotherhood troops fleeing before the apemen.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 9, 2011)

"They are Brotherhood. Ignore them" Aradra says, shouldering his bow and getting ready to push the cart. 

Edit: Did not see DM's post. my bad


----------



## udalrich (Sep 9, 2011)

Syldar hurries toward the palisade, readying her bow.  "How do we drive them off?  Surely there are too many to actually kill all of them," she asks the woman.  

As she asks, she looks to see if there are choke points where a Grease spell could slow the approach of the Charau-ka.  Having seen them, she tries to recall stories of the creatures, indicating what their weaknesses and strengths might be.









*OOC:*


Sorry for the break in posting.  Work has been extremely busy.  However, the final tests passed today, so I should be posting more frequently.  Will level up Syldar over the weekend.







[sblock="Status"]
AC (/touch/FF): 18/13/15
Hit Points: 20/20
Saves (F/R/W): +1/+6/+2
Bardic music used: 0/10
Spells cast: 1: 0/4
Current effects: 

Used items: 2 potions of lesser restoration from caravan
[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Sep 12, 2011)

"Brotherhood troops you say?" She responds to Aradra. "I am loathe to let them in the walls, but we are at our end here and every sword could count."
Turning to Syldar, she continues, "Now that you have arrived, we can replenish our arrows. The Charau-ka just fling themselves at the walls. With enough bow fire and spearmen on the wall we can break their assaults. We were worried because our supply of bolts and arrows were very low."
As she hurries through the gates with you she says, "Forgive me, I neglected to introduce myself. I am Juliet Dias, leader of this excavation."


----------



## galahad0430 (Sep 12, 2011)

Juliet looks at the approaching hoard.
"It appears that we have about an hour before this group hits. Let me show you the camp."


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 12, 2011)

"Commander Dias, I shall make this brief.  We have 3 archers: Chaucer, Syldar, and myself. The remaining  three are well trained fighters in various styles. Markas and Mandalo will make an excellent defenders, and Kanlii is an excellent fighter if any of those creatures make it through.  Speaking of which, that hole in the gate, could we use that and funnel the apes into a slaughter hole? This way, archers can get them from afar, draw them all towards us, and finish them. " Aradra says, detailing out his plan.


----------



## udalrich (Sep 13, 2011)

"Focusing them into a narrow area where the fighters who perfer to be up close can finish them off is a good idea," agrees Syldar.    "I could also create an illusion to help with that, but I can't shoot my bow and maintain the illusion at the same time."

She pauses for a moment and looks through the scrolls hanging from her belt.  "How difficult is it to kill one of these creatures?  I have a scroll that would increase the damage I do with each shot, but if we need several shots to kill a single creature, I fear that we shall be overrun."

[sblock="Knowledge check?"]Syldar has +7 or +8 in almost all of the knowledge skills, so she might know additional information about the creatures.[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Sep 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


on the map, the spot that shows a damaged wall is actually not damaged. The apemen are about as difficult to kill as a normal, fit person.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Sep 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


So we are looking at a mining camp with a fully intact wooden palisade, and a wooden gatehouse.  Does the palisade have a walkway type of structure, or is the only vantage point on top of the gatehouse?  The damaged portion we should actually see as a normal section of wall.. that isn't supposed to be the gate or anything like that is it?


----------



## udalrich (Sep 13, 2011)

As the group contemplates defensive plans, Syldar thinks back to the beginning of the mission and suddenly appears to remember something.  She walks over to Chaucer.  

"Back when we started, Frederick gave you a key that was possibly related to the magical dome.  We were supposed to give it to Julis, the expedition commander.  We have some time before the Charau-ka arrive.  If the we can use the key, we may learn why they are attacking."


----------



## galahad0430 (Sep 14, 2011)

"A key you say? There are a set of doors in the side of the ridge that have defeated every attempt to open. The dome itself has no openings that we have found so far, but everytime the apemen attack it pulses more rapidly."

You look over to the dome she is talking about. It appears to be sunk in the ground and you can see the terraced excavation that the expedition has dug so far. The dome itslef seems to be made of some strange white metal and you can see a glow about it that seems to pulse slowly in intensity.

"Whatever strange effect the dome produces appears to completely prevent any type of teleportation magics. It is why we have been stranded here so long and unable to resupply."

She begins walking towards the cliff face at the back of the camp. 
"I will show you the doors, follow me."


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 15, 2011)

galahad0430 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> on the map, the spot that shows a damaged wall is actually not damaged. The apemen are about as difficult to kill as a normal, fit person.












*OOC:*


A normal fit person would not survive an arrow from an expect archer, a blow from a raging barbarian, or a charging fighter.  As for the changing spot, we can shift it to the main gate and draw them in.  







Aradra shakes his head and says "I am going to focus more on getting ready, as that is where my stenghts lie.  As this is not a proper siege, we should hold out fine. Should they turn back, I will be able to find you."

With that, Aradra turns to start walking towards the guard tower, Shadow following at his heels.


----------



## galahad0430 (Sep 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Aradra, if you walk away, you miss the next encounter. The apemen are at least an hour away, and there is really nothing to prepare for except manning the wall and shooting/hacking them.


----------



## galahad0430 (Sep 15, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> A normal fit person would not survive an arrow from an expect archer, a blow from a raging barbarian, or a charging fighter.  As for the changing spot, we can shift it to the main gate and draw them in.












*OOC:*


I was talking in Pathfinder/D&D terms


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 15, 2011)

galahad0430 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Aradra, if you walk away, you miss the next encounter. The apemen are at least an hour away, and there is really nothing to prepare for except manning the wall and shooting/hacking them.












*OOC:*


Aradra would have no problem walking away, as he was a solider whose job was to protect innocent people. He can think of a number of things to do to prepare for the horde.  So, while I as a player don't like it, that is what he would naturally do. 

That being said, if someone can convince him to stay IC, he has no problem coming along. For all he knows, they are going to investigate something they can investigate later. His priorities are correct in head. Have someone tell him he is wrong


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> Aradra shakes his head and says "I am going to focus more on getting ready, as that is where my stenghts lie.  As this is not a proper siege, we should hold out fine. Should they turn back, I will be able to find you."
> 
> With that, Aradra turns to start walking towards the guard tower, Shadow following at his heels.




Kalinn speaks up for the first time since entering the besieged encampment. "Hold, Aradra! We have time yet before the hordes are at the gate, and Commander Dias has said that the strange orb pulses more urgently when they are attacking. It seems most likely that whatever this orb is it is connected with the siege; perhaps if we investigate we'll find something that will allow us to prevent the attack entirely!"


----------



## galahad0430 (Sep 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Let me describe the tactical situation. The camp itself is butted up against a high cliff. The area is on top of a ridge line that goes many miles in both directions. There is a ridge trail (the one you came on) that leads up to the gates from the left. The other trail is a series of switchbacks that lead up from the valley that the camp is facing (this is where the Brotherhood forces and the apemen are coming from). There is about 100 yards of cleared, flat terrain in front of the pallisade. The defenders will tell you that any attempt to defend from the switchbacks is dangerous because the apemen are adept climbers and they will also infiltrate from the jungle on the plateau, possibly trapping any forces that far from the camp.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 15, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Kalinn speaks up for the first time since entering the besieged encampment. "Hold, Aradra! We have time yet before the hordes are at the gate, and Commander Dias has said that the strange orb pulses more urgently when they are attacking. It seems most likely that whatever this orb is it is connected with the siege; perhaps if we investigate we'll find something that will allow us to prevent the attack entirely!"



Aradra stops to consider Kalinn's words.  "Very well, I will accompany you for now.  In exchange, I would need enough time and oil to prepare fire arrows against these ape men.  That might scare them a bit."


----------



## nothingpoetic (Sep 16, 2011)

Chaucer followed Juliet into the compound, though he stopped and stared at the brotherhood soliders who were being harassed up the switchback trail.  He knew they still had a long trip, and he wondered how many would arrive at the gates alive.  He turned back when Syldar mentioned the key.  Producing it from his pack he smiled sheepishly and said, "So I didn't really forget it, and apparently I am a terrible liar as we all felt on the road a few days ago. 


Turning again, looking back on the track, he looks at Aradra and says, "Why don't we take a look inside the dome, if it looks like it is going to take longer than the hour that it takes the brotherhood to get here, then we will deal with this key later.  Whether we get this dome explored or not, I will be firing flaming darts at those apemen beside you in now time friend.


----------



## galahad0430 (Sep 19, 2011)

Juliet leads you around the camp. To the west, you can see the partially uncovered dome with its slowly pulsing light. To the east you see another excavation, but it appears to hold nothing. Juliet tells you that it was just a test dig (everyone can make a sense motive check). Near this dig site, is a tent that has some wounded people in it. Set apart from that tent is another with several other members of the expidition that are appperently suffering from some sort of disease.


----------



## udalrich (Sep 19, 2011)

Sydar follows Juliet, observing the area.  "Those people who appear to be sick - do you think it might be related to the pulsing dome?" she asks Juliet.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 19, 2011)

Aradra takes a look, wondering if he recognizes the disease

OOC: Know nature on disease/ Sense Motive.


----------



## galahad0430 (Sep 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


The check for the disease is Heal. Anyone who wishes to can make one.







"We are unsure of what disease they have, but they are unable to heal their wounds." Juliet responds when asked about the disease.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2011)

Kalinn moves through the camp with the others, listening carefully to Juliet's words and examining the ailing archeologists.

Sense Motive, Heal (1d20=19, 1d20=17)


----------



## galahad0430 (Sep 21, 2011)

Syldar & Kalinn, when Juliet was talking about the "test dig", you got the sense that she was being evasive or hiding something.

Kalinn, You are unsure what the disease is. It doesn't really match anything you've heard of. However, their wounds are not healing and even magical healing seems to either not work or occasionally have a vastly diminshed effect.


----------



## galahad0430 (Sep 27, 2011)

After moving through the camp, Juliet brings you to the cliff face. There you find a small excavation that has revealed two massive doors made of the same white metal as the dome. They are intricately engraved with runes and sigils. Taking the key from Chaucer, Juliet begins examining the doors. After a few moments of tracing designs and muttering to herself she smiles and exclaims, "Aha! That looks right."
She places the key flat into one of the engravings that fits its shape. You hear a loud click then a scraping and grinding noise as the doors slowly open. A soft, pallid light eminates from the interior and a rush of stale air flows out of the opening.
A shout rings out from the gatehouse and Juliet looks back in that direction.
"Please! Go in and try and find something that controls the dome or can help against the apemen. That roaring we have heard from the approaching forces is new and I fear that they have some new weapon to use aginst us. I must go to the wall and see what they are calling for."
With that she presses the key back into Chaucer's hand and rushes off for the gatehouse.
You see a set of wide stairs descending into what appears to be a room.


----------



## udalrich (Sep 27, 2011)

As the door opens, Syldar steps to the front and speaks.  "Detegendas magicas"  She then studies the room for a few moments, drawing her bow in case danger appears.  If it is difficult to see the room, she casts another spell.  "Luminaria Saltatio" and the room brightens.

[sblock="Actions"]Move so that she won't detect any of the party, then cast detect magic.  If it indicates magic, concentrate to gain as much information as she can.  If relevant, Knowledge(Arcana) is +7, Spellcraft is +7 and Spellcraft to id magical items is +9.

If the room is dark and no one else has done it, she then casts dancing lights.[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Sep 27, 2011)

galahad0430 said:


> You hear a loud click then a scraping and grinding noise as the doors slowly open. A soft, pallid light eminates from the interior and a rush of stale air flows out of the opening.











*OOC:*


The light is sufficient for normal vision.















*OOC:*


You detect no magic.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 28, 2011)

Aradra instinctively turned to go with the Commander, but stopped. Instead, grabbing his bow and leading the way, he says "On me. Let's go."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 28, 2011)

Kalinn moves to position just behind Aradra (beside him if there's room). As always, she keeps her hands free in case they're needed but knows _Hafísbíta_ will fair leap to her bidding when she calls. She feels arcane might swelling within her breast, the connection to her draconic ancestor still strange to her.


----------



## udalrich (Sep 28, 2011)

"There's nothing magical in here," Syldar says after a moment.  She steps behind Kalinn and Aradra.  "Kalinn, I think there might be something more to the 'test dig' than our host is saying.  I don't know what we can do about it now, but we should keep it in mind."

As she turns, she pauses briefly while facing the test dig.  









*OOC:*


She is still concentrating on Detect Magic, so she would notice if the test dig is magical.


----------



## galahad0430 (Sep 29, 2011)

A wide set of stairs descends into an enormous room, measuring thirty-five feet wide by forty feet long, and more than thirty feet tall. The entire room smells sickly sweet, but the floors, wall, and ceiling are all smooth and clean—rather similar to the sphere in the ground outside. Four enormous monoliths, fifteen-foot-tall human-shaped metal statues, rest in the four corners of the room. They’re made of white metal, almost like a suit of full plate sized quite large, but without anything discernible as a face.​
Syldar, you detect no magic from the other dig site (although only the edge is in your range) The four statues radiate magic of strong Conjuration, Transmutation, and Abjuration.
To the West you see a corridor leading out of the room.


----------



## udalrich (Sep 29, 2011)

Confused as to how she could have missed the magic earlier, Syldar concentrates on the statues.   "Wait a minute, there is actually some very strong magic in there."









*OOC:*


Did you make a mistake when you said there was no magic a few posts ago?  Or was there no magic and then strong magic?  If the latter, Syldar is confused and expresses that.















*OOC:*


If they are magic items instead of creatures, the Arcana roll identifies properties with a caster level of 7 or less.


----------



## galahad0430 (Sep 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


I was thinking the stairs were longer and that the statues were blocked by the corner. However, now I notice that the two back statues were in range. Oops 







Syldar concentrates further, but, aside from the information she already determined, she gains no further insights on the statues (it's apparent the CL is much higher than 7).


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 29, 2011)

Aradra halts at once, giving those who can figure out what these statues are time to work. In response to the dig site, Aradra says "What you mean Syldar?  I didn't see anything odd."


----------



## udalrich (Sep 29, 2011)

"Not about the dig," says Syldar.  "Didn't you notice the slight hesitation when Juliet was talking about it?  Like people often do when they aren't telling the entire story?  Or even the right story?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 30, 2011)

"Can't say I did. I specialize in finding things, not if they are lying." Aradra says, shrugging. "Good thing to know though. We can ask her about it later. Let's press on."


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 2, 2011)

Chaucer falls in line after placing the key back in his pack.  He adjusts his pack, and makes sure his bow is still easily accessible should the need arise.  As they head down the stairs, he listens to Syldar speaking about the test dig, but is only sort of paying attention, already composing the story of this adventure in his head.  As he walks into the room and sees the huge statues, he is astounded by their sheer size.  He moves in to inspect these statues, all the while racking his mind to see if he can remember anything similar in the great stories of old.









*OOC:*


Knowledge History check to see if Chaucer might know anything about these statues or statues like it.  Longshot, but worth a shot none the less.


----------



## galahad0430 (Oct 3, 2011)

Chaucer: The style of the armor on the statues is unlike anything you've seen or heard of.
Everyone: Aside from the four statues, the room is empty and clean of dust. There is only the opening to the west.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 4, 2011)

When nothing was found, Aradra nods towards the other entrance, and subtly hints to press on. He takes a quick peek in before anyone starts moving forward.

Shadow, trained in the art of detcing things by smell, starts sniffing to detect if anything seems "odd" 

[sblock=Shadow and Scent]
Shadow will be using his scent ability to sniff out any invisible enemies, and alert Aradra by heeling on his leg.  +8 to perception to find / +2 survival to track it.

If he actually sees something, he barks out loud.  
[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Oct 4, 2011)

This 5-foot-wide hallway extends east to west, with six 10-foot-by-10 foot alcoves splitting off to the north and south, three on each side. The alcoves contain what appear to be stone sarcophagi made of the same smooth, white material as the statues, but lacking lids. Small piles of sand, recently disturbed, rest in front of each of them. 
Shadow sniffs the floor and then his hackles raise as he begins to growl.​


----------



## maquise (Oct 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


I fell out for too long, and can't get back in. I apologize; I wanted to get through this for you guys. Good luck.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2011)

Kalinn's hands twitch involuntarily toward her weapons as Shadow begins his long, low growl. She looks around and whispers, "The wolf knows something we don't . . . everyone watch yourselves!"


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 5, 2011)

Aradra nods his head an agreement.  His bow already out, he nods towards the one carrying a giant sword.  









*OOC:*


[MENTION=6666944]maquise[/MENTION]:  You sure?  I have to think this is almost done.

[MENTION=6667972]galahad0430[/MENTION] with the disaperence of Holyman, and another in maquise, should we look for another in DWI?


----------



## galahad0430 (Oct 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Are we sure HM is gone? I know we had a slow down from the holiday weekend and since, but we are close to the end. After this area, there is only one more (kinda long) fight. Can you make it 'til then Maquise?


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 5, 2011)

"Aradra, I don't know this pup of yours, but that doesn't sound like a good thing.  What is he trying to tell you?" Chaucer says a bit tensely.  As he waits for an answer, he slides his pack off his shoulders and to the ground below, puts a hand to his belt to ensure his wand is still in its pouch.  He slides his bow off his shoulder and puts one end on the ground, and touches his quiver to ensure arrows present.  Lastly, he feels for the intoxicating tendrils of magic in the pit of his stomach, ensuring that he is completely prepared for whatever might show up in that room.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 5, 2011)

"Something is here. That is what that means. He can't see it, but Shadow's nose smells something foul. Best guess would be there is something that was supposed to remain dead is not now.  " Aradra said, his nocked arrow pointing at the sarchopighi. His right eye starts hurting again, with no surprise. 

"We right now have an advantage. We known something is there. We may not get a chance like this again, so if anyone has anything to help us, now is an excellent time to speak up"


OOC: Aradra's ranger sense is tingling, so buff up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2011)

Kalinn speaks a few quick syllables of Draconic and a slight shimmer appears in the air before her.

[sblock=Action]Casting Shield[/sblock]


----------



## maquise (Oct 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll finish the fight, then.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 6, 2011)

Chaucer thinks for a moment before responding, "I have a few things in my bag of tricks, what are you hoping for?"  Chaucer eyes his companions as they have this whispered conversation quickly, trying to determine what, if any of his spells would be used well by this group.









*OOC:*


I have Vanish, Silent Image, Heroism, and Glitterdust that all have the chance to be potentially useful.  Let me know what you are looking for, buffs, scouting, debuff, and we can go from there.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 8, 2011)

"My favorite approach, as you know, is straightforward. Anything you have that will help me get in close with them would be helpful."


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 9, 2011)

"Anything that lets us hit better would be best. How accurate can you make us?"  Aradra asks.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 10, 2011)

Whispering to the others, "Kalinn, I can make you vanish for a handful of seconds, enough time to get you close, anyone else want an unseen approach?  I have one more vanish spell to use if someone else is interested in getting in the thick of things."  He asks this last question as he turns and looks at the rest of his allies.  When his gaze falls back on Aradra, he asks, "Who needs to be the one to hit better?  I have one spell that can aid one of us on the field of battle, name the target."









*OOC:*


Chaucer will hold back at least one spell of each slot in case of emergency, hence the limited spells available.  Also, note that heroism will have a 40 min (I think that is right) duration, so it will not just be for this fight, but for the rest of this dungeon.


----------



## galahad0430 (Oct 10, 2011)

As you discuss your strategy you see several shadows enter the hallway from the room at the end and begin shuffling forward. As they get closer, they appear to be ghouls, but they have strangley vacant stares.









*OOC:*


Anyone can cast one spell or perform one action before the combat. This action can not be directed at the approaching ghouls. Everyone can roll iniative also.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 10, 2011)

Aradra opened his mouth to speak when his eye throbbed again, and blood starts oozing from the slash across his right eye. Grunting in pain, he blinks twice, unaware that his eyes have turned pitch black again, and says "I'll leave it to you.". Turning towards the shuffling, any sign of the normally calm Aradra disappears from his face. Aradra's expression is as dead looking as his eyes. 

OOC: since I have my bow ready, Activate Ardra's Infiltration ability to gain darkvision 60' for the next 10 minutes. Also, finally some undead thing! 

As for Heroism, Syldar takes the largest penalty to hit at times at -6. Aradra or Kanlii can end the fight quicker if they hit, as they hit hard. Aradra is at +7/+7 1d8+8 per arrow going all out, and at +8/+8 1d8+9 in PBS range.   Kanlii is 2d6+3 with a decent to hit.  Syldar gets my vote


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 11, 2011)

*Kalinn Ari (AC: 22, HP: 48/50)*

Kalinn nods to indicate her readiness, her greatsword fairly leaping to her hand.

Initiative (1d20+3=4)


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 11, 2011)

Chaucer looks over Aradra soliders as the ranger turns and sees shadows appearing.  He quickly reaches his hand to Kalinn's shoulder, and speaks under his breath.  When he looks back up, he sees the wall which Kalinn was standing in front of.  You don't have much time, but you should be able to make your first move completely unnoticed.

[sblock=Status]Actions - Cast Vanish on Kalinn (lasts 4 rounds or until she hits something)

HP - 22/22
AC - 17
Location - Behind Aradra (though no idea where that is lol)

Spells: 1 - 3/4 remaining
2 - 2/2 remaining
Effects - ---[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Oct 11, 2011)

Syldar begins singing of the coming victory.  

"Unknown pulsing doors did block the way,
But yielding quick to magic key,
From dead not dead we do not flee,
But rather maim and slay"









*OOC:*


If anyone thinks they just missed with a roll, I can give you an extra +1 as an immediate action.







[sblock="Status"]
AC (/touch/FF): 18/13/15
Hit Points: 20/20
Saves (F/R/W): +1/+6/+2
Bardic music used: 1/10
Spells cast: 1: 0/4
Current effects: 

Used items: 2 potions of lesser restoration from caravan
[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Oct 11, 2011)

moving along


----------



## galahad0430 (Oct 12, 2011)

Round 1

Ghouls- move up, 1 attacks Shadow
Aradra- shoots the first ghoul, dropping him
Syldar- misses twice
Chaucer-misses his target
Mandalo-5' steps to E-14 and readies an attack
Markas-moves to D-14 and readies an attack
Kalinn (invisible)- moves back








*OOC:*


I need 2 Fort saves for Shadow


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 12, 2011)

Placeholder:
Aradra Full round attacks with +9/+9 1d8+ 9 w/PBS. I do not think Syldar was Bardic singing, so will not include. 
Shadow: 2 Fort saves at +5


----------



## galahad0430 (Oct 12, 2011)

Aradra responds by killing the ghoul that attacked Shadow.










*OOC:*


Syldar began singing in the precombat round. Shadow passes both saves.


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is it just me or is the map completely empty of enemies?  Was there just one ghoul?  I am so confused lol


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 13, 2011)

Kalinn steps up (if necessary) and takes a mighty swing . . . and the ghoul doesn't even feel the breeze as the greatsword passes too far away for the creature to register its presence. Kalinn's presence, however, becomes immediately known as she appears as though from thin air!

[sblock=Actions]
Free: 5' Step if needed
Standard:  Attack (1d20+6=7)

Must be that the ghouls are invisible too [/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Oct 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, when the round started they were all in the end room, now they fill the hallway after their moves. You see 5 more in a row behind the one Aradra just killed starting in the square after the one just in front of Shadow.


----------



## udalrich (Oct 13, 2011)

"Arrows fly fast and true
Undead know not what to do
Warriors strike hard and strong
Our foes do not last long"

Syldar continues singing, letting a pair of arrows fly at the next ghoul.

[sblock="Actions"]Full: Rapid shot two attacks.  Both at +4 (normal) +1(PBS) +1(Bardic)

AC (/touch/FF): 18/13/15
Hit Points: 20/20
Saves (F/R/W): +1/+6/+2
Bardic music used: 2/10
Spells cast: 1: 0/4
Current effects: 

Used items: 2 potions of lesser restoration from caravan[/sblock]


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks down the hall to see the shadows revealing themselves.  As the creatures move down the hall, Chaucer has two quick thoughts as they advanced to attack the allies.  _"These things aren't very smart,"_ and _"this might be the only time I wish I spent more time reading books and studying magic."_

As Chaucer watches Aradra drop on monster, he pulls an arrow from his quiver, puts it to the string and pulls it back.  As he takes aim, he also reaches out for the faint trace of magic deep inside and channels it into the tip of the arrow.

[sblock=Status]Actions:  
Swift Action - Arcane Strike
Standard - Fires an arrow at the closest Ghoul

Status:
HP - 22/22
AC - 17
Location - D16

Spells: 1 - 3/4 remaining
2 - 2/2 remaining

Bardic Music remaining - 13/13
Effects - --- [/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Oct 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


sorry for the delay, my daughter had her baby Thursday night and I've been tied up since.















*OOC:*


If any of you have abilities that ignore cover bonuses, let me know. Aradra, let me know what Shadow is doing, does he move back or move up to attack the next ghoul in line? Depending on Shadow, Kalinn will either not be able to reach one or she has to move up to D-13 (if Shadow isn't there) and attack the next ghoul (which is in D-12) if she does that she will be pretty much blocking everyone else, so she can change her action if she would like.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Congratulations! (And good luck )







Eying the situation more tactically, Kalinn decides that withdrawal to the more open area of the large room would be the better choice here . . . she slips back through the choke point and into the room to await the ghouls' advance.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 19, 2011)

Shadow pines away from the undead monstrosity, (E-13) growling at the one Aradra put two well aimed arrows into.


----------



## galahad0430 (Oct 20, 2011)

Round 2

Ghouls- G1 charges Aradra and misses (is in d_14 now), G-2 moves up (D-13) and misses Mandalo, the rest move up behind them.
Aradra- hits G2 for 33+ points.
Syldar-hits G3 for 9 pts.
Chaucer-hits G3 for 6pts.
Mandalo- uses readied action to hit G1 for 13pts.
Markas- uses readied action to hit G1 for 12pts.
Kalinn-hits G1 for 6pts, dropping it.


----------



## galahad0430 (Oct 20, 2011)

The first ghoul charges Aradra. As it comes past the corner, Mandalo and Markas attack it. The next ghoul moves up and attacks....Mandalo.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 21, 2011)

"Fall back to the statue room . . . let's draw them out so we can all get to them!"

In the meantime, Kalinn feels the sorcerous energy bequeathed her by Mynhear waken and stir. She instinctively points a finger and a lance of bright gold shoots forth; it touches the chest of the nearest ghoul, and a coruscating gold light flares briefly around the creature . . .

[sblock=Actions]
Free - Speech
Move: Back to D19
Standard: Disrupt Undead (Ranged Touch Attack), Damage (1d20+7=23, 1d6=6)
[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Oct 22, 2011)

Syldar isn't sure that retreating is a good idea.  "I'd rather not be fighting in a room with magical statues.  There's room for Kalinn to get up to fight, and fighting the ghouls one at a time seems like a good plan."

She holds her ground and fires two arrows at a ghoul a safe distance from her allies, while continuing her song.


"Undead approach us single file
Dark with stench most vile
Now we them do slay
To make clear our way"

[sblock="Status"]
Actions: Free: maintain bardic performance, discuss strategy
Full: Rapid shot attack nearest ghoul that isn't in melee.  It probably still gets a +4 to AC from soft cover (not included in dice rolls)

AC (/touch/FF): 19/14/15
Hit Points: 26/26
Saves (F/R/W): +1/+8/+2
Bardic music used: 2/12
Spells cast: 1: 0/4 2: 0/4
Current effects: 

Used items: 2 potions of lesser restoration from caravan
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


How much does Syldar know about ghouls?  I updated Syldar's sheet for level 4, but it hasn't been approved.  Take 2 off the to hit and knowledge rolls if I should still be using the level 3 sheet.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 23, 2011)

Aradra waits until the rest of his party goes, hoping to get a chance to put two more arrows into one of these things.  "Chaucer, you have anyway to slow these things' progress?"

OOC: Delay for now.  Aradra wants the other guys to move/see if G1 is dead.


----------



## galahad0430 (Oct 24, 2011)

Kalinn's spell is enough to finish the ghoul facing Aradra. Meanwhile, Syldar lets loose at the ghoul behind the still standing one in front, hitting it once.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 24, 2011)

With a clear line of fire, Aradra takes aim and fires two in quick succession.

OOC: +9/+9 1d8+10 per shot


----------



## galahad0430 (Oct 26, 2011)

Aradra's first arrow hits the ghoul solidly, killing it, but his second glances off the ghoul's shoulder.









*OOC:*


Aradra, it doesn't have cover vs. you so that crit confirm was successful


----------



## galahad0430 (Oct 26, 2011)

Round 3









*OOC:*


Chaucer you still have your round 2 action available







Mandalo-
Markas-
Ghouls-
Syldar-
Chaucer-
Kalinn-
Aradra-


----------



## nothingpoetic (Oct 26, 2011)

Chaucer watches his companions drop another of the ghouls, while he fumbles with an arrow.  He finally gets it to string and he pulls it back and takes aim at the next in line.  As he fires, he hears Aradra's question ringing in his ear, one he had heard but hadn't registered.  

[sblock=action]Standard Action - Attack ghoul #whateverisnextinline 
Swift Action - Arcane Strike[/sblock]

After he fires he asks to anyone who is listening, Do we even need to slow them down, this hallway seems like a nice choke point so that we aren't getting overwhelmed.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 27, 2011)

"Ideally, the archers soften them up, so our guys up front cut them down with one swing.  By slowing them down, it gives us a chance to NOT get hit by these things, and we  can destroy them easy. " Aradra says, pulling two arrows from his quiver as he gets ready to fire.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2011)

Apparently content for now to practice her new found spellcasting abilities and allow the archers to do their work, Kalinn holds her place at the back and fires another bolt of disruptive energy at the ghoul frontrunner.

[sblock=Action]Attack (1d20+7=14) for Damage (1d6=4)[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Oct 27, 2011)

"Though foes come in endless hoards
They fall before bows and swords
Drive them back into the dark
Every shot will leave a mark"

Syldar continues singing and fires off a pair of arrows.  "Can any of you see how far back they go?"  

[sblock="Status"]Free: Continue singing
Full: Rapid shot at the lead ghoul

AC (/touch/FF): 19/14/15
Hit Points: 26/26
Saves (F/R/W): +1/+8/+3
Bardic music used: 3/12
Spells cast: 1: 0/4 2: 0/4
Current effects: 

Used items: 2 potions of lesser restoration from caravan
[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Oct 31, 2011)

The congested hallway makes it impossible for the ghouls to engage the party and the continuous rain  of arrows drops the remaining ghouls.









*OOC:*


At the rate you are going only two more attacks get off, so I will roll those and see if I get a hit


----------



## galahad0430 (Oct 31, 2011)

The ghouls are dressed in strange clothing, unfamiliar to any of you. Apparently they are from each of the strange sarcophagi. The softly lit corridor ends in a small room.  This fifteen-by-fifteen-foot room is constructed entirely of the same smooth-white material seen on the sphere outside. A single white pillar stretches floor-to-ceiling in the center of the room, and in a niche rests a smooth, white, hand-sized square covered in glyphs and runes similar to those on the complex’s front door.


----------



## udalrich (Oct 31, 2011)

Syldar casts Detect Magic, then moves forward to examine the square more closely.


----------



## galahad0430 (Oct 31, 2011)

The square device has a strong aura of Divination magic.


----------



## udalrich (Oct 31, 2011)

Do any of the ghouls look like they could have been  Charua-Ka when they were alive?


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 1, 2011)

Aradra waits while Syldar finishes her investigations. The cut over his eye has stopped bleeding finally, but his eyes still look pitch black. It is starting to worry him. 

"Kalinn, you recently gained your magic correct?  How did you feel when you had it? "


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 1, 2011)

Kalinn looks curiously at her companion, noting the strange color of his eyes. "It is similar to the way I feel when I fully engage in battle. The spirit of my ancestor, the great silver dragon Mynhear, enters my consciousness at such times, and I am filled with that portion of his power that I need most. In the battle madness I see the entire field with clarity and carry with me a portion of Mynhear's strength and ferocity. When his magic is my need, he grants me comprehension of the way the forces of the universe are entwined, and how their binding can be manipulated to my will."


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 1, 2011)

"So you actually feel his presence. Huh." Ardra stops for a second, but does not feel any different. Rather, the eyes themselves seem a part of him. "I feel fine, but look different. Could this sort of thing manifest differently? "


----------



## udalrich (Nov 1, 2011)

Syldar continues to investigate the runes.  She pauses, as if a thought has just occurred to her. "Can somebody look around and see if there are any secret doors in this room?" She casts Read Magic, hoping that would clarify the writing.   When that does not produce a result, she puts her hands on the square, and concentrates as if she is casting a spell.  There is clearly something important here, but she is having trouble figuring out what it is.









*OOC:*


I'm assuming Read Magic won't be helpful, but if it actually has a result, she will probably change her action.


----------



## galahad0430 (Nov 1, 2011)

udalrich said:


> Do any of the ghouls look like they could have been Charua-Ka when they were alive?




No, they were almost surely human.


----------



## galahad0430 (Nov 1, 2011)

udalrich said:


> Syldar continues to investigate the runes. She pauses, as if a thought has just occurred to her. "Can somebody look around and see if there are any secret doors in this room?" She casts Read Magic, hoping that would clarify the writing. When that does not produce a result, she puts her hands on the square, and concentrates as if she is casting a spell. There is clearly something important here, but she is having trouble figuring out what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Correct, read magic does not help.







When Syldar touches the square, she feels a faint, strange sensation as if ants are crawling on her brain.


----------



## udalrich (Nov 1, 2011)

Keeping her hands on the square, Syldar attempts to communicate with whatever magic is here.  "Who are you?" she thinks, focusing her mind on the square.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 2, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> "So you actually feel his presence. Huh." Ardra stops for a second, but does not feel any different. Rather, the eyes themselves seem a part of him. "I feel fine, but look different. Could this sort of thing manifest differently? "




"I'm sorry, my friend, I know little of how this works outside of the bloodline of my tribe. It makes sense to me that sorcerous power other than Mynhear could work differently."


----------



## galahad0430 (Nov 2, 2011)

Aside from the strange sensation, you get no other response from the device. There also appears to be no secret doors or hidden panels in the room. However, Juliet did ask you to bring anything you find to her and there are several researchers here in the camp.


----------



## udalrich (Nov 2, 2011)

"Anybody else want to try to figure out what this is?", Syldar asks, holding up the square.  "It's tingles in a strange way when I touch it, but I can't figure out what to do with it.  If not, we should take it to Juliet, since she asked us to bring her anything that we find."


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 3, 2011)

Aradra looks curiously at the object, saying "Tingling?  What does it feel like?"  Walking over, Aradra calls over Shadow to see if he reacts to it in some way.


----------



## udalrich (Nov 3, 2011)

Syldar pauses as she tries to decide how to describe the feeling.  "It's strange.  It's sort of like there are ants crawling on my brain or something like that."


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 5, 2011)

Aradra raises an eyebrow and says "And your still holding it? Warp it in a cloth first, and see if that helps. "


----------



## galahad0430 (Nov 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


I assume you all head back out and Syldar is carrying the device


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 8, 2011)

Aradra will donate his spare clothing for wrapping it. Spiders on the brain worries him.


----------



## udalrich (Nov 9, 2011)

"That's a good idea, Aradra"  Syldar takes the clothing and wraps it around the square.  She then heads toward the exit.


----------



## galahad0430 (Nov 10, 2011)

As you emerge from the complex, you step into chaos. All along the palisade wall, guards and camp workers are trying desperately to hold off the horde of charau-ka outside the walls. Wave after wave of rocks, sticks, and even the camp’s own garbage are flying over the walls at regular intervals. Somewhere back in the jungle, that same deafening roar echoes across at the valley.
Suddenly, a large boulder flies out of the nearby jungle and smashes a hole in the palisade wall, creating a breach (the hole you noticed before). Soon after, a boiling mass of shrieking charau-ka charge the breach, while behind them stomps their champion - a huge ape like figure with four arms (see attached picture). 

With the creature's appearance, you all turn in shock as Syldar falls unconscious to the ground (Syldar, check your messages). An instant later, you see one of the statues from inside the strange complex come striding out.​
​


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 10, 2011)

"And this I why I wanted to help before the assault..." Aradra says before realizing the unconscious Syldar. Swearing loudly, he looks to the group and says "I'll handle the big guy and draw him towards us. Once he gets close, we should focus on him.  Hopefully losing the biggest ally they have weaken their morale"


----------



## udalrich (Nov 10, 2011)

Syldars eyes flutter as she wakes up and takes in the scene.  "No, Aradra, stay back.  It's too dangerous,"  she shouts with concern.  "Let the golem handle the it."

Rising to her feat, Syldar appears to be concentrating.  As she does, the statue alters its course and heads toward the four-headed ape.  As it approaches, it exhales a cloud of ominious looking gas.

She focuses on the square she is holding, and says one final thing.  "If anyone knows fire magic, don't worry about hitting the golem with it."

[sblock="Status"]Move: stand up
Have the golem attack the four-armed ape or close if too far away.  If it gets in range, it uses it poison cloud as well

I'm assuming she dropped her bow when she fell unconscious.

AC (/touch/FF): 19/14/15
Hit Points: 26/26
Saves (F/R/W): +1/+8/+3
Bardic music used: 3/12
Spells cast: 1: 0/4 2: 0/4
Current effects: 

Used items: 2 potions of lesser restoration from caravan
[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Nov 10, 2011)

The Angazhani roars in anger as it sees its ancient enemy close with it. The cloud of gas passes over it and it gives vent to a scream of pain. Individual Charau-ka near it drop dead from the poison gas. However, hordes of others pour through the destroyed section of palisade. You notice a group of them coming at you with hate-filled eyes.









*OOC:*


everyone can roll initiative.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 10, 2011)

"What you mean...Oh poison right."


----------



## galahad0430 (Nov 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


to move along.....


----------



## galahad0430 (Nov 16, 2011)

Round 1

Syldar- casts _Heroism_ on Mandalo
Chaucer- casts _glitterdust_
Kalinn- casts _shield_ on herself
Aradra- drops one of the apemen.
Mandalo (_heroism_)- readies an attack at the first one he threatens and hits for 10 pts.
Druid- begins casting a spell.
Tiger- pounces aradra for 20 pts.
Charau-ka (3)- one charges Mandalo and misses. The other two remain blind. 
Markas- moves ove and attacks tiger.

They are about 60' away. The terrain is open. No one is flatfooted.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2011)

Kalinn takes the opportunity to cast shield on herself (AC: 22).


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 17, 2011)

Aradra, wanting to take out these creatures quickly, takes aim and fires.

OOC: If Aradra has a clear shot to the druid, he shoots the druid.  Otherwise, the closest   +5/+5 1d8 + 6


----------



## galahad0430 (Nov 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I have Kalinn, Markas, and Mandalo in a line up front and Syldar and Chaucer behind them. Aradra is sorta behind, but clear for his shots. The druid has cover from its allies, so I had you hit one of the guys up front. After their charge Aradra will have a clear LOS to the druid. I will make a map if it becomes necessaary, but for now I don't think we really need it.


----------



## udalrich (Nov 18, 2011)

Syldar seems to be focusing on something, but manages to cast a spell on Mandalo.  He feels more heroic.

Meanwhile, the golem continues to pound on the four-armed monstrosity.

[sblock="Status"]Standard: cast Heroism on Mandalo.  If he already has Heroism, she'll target another fighter who is in range.
Other: have golem continue to attack

AC (/touch/FF): 19/14/15
Hit Points: 26/26
Saves (F/R/W): +1/+8/+3
Bardic music used: 3/12
Spells cast: 1: 0/4 2: 1/2
Current effects: 

Used items: 2 potions of lesser restoration from caravan
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 18, 2011)

"Chaucer, in your bag of tricks, you have anything to distract these things?  Now would be the time to pull out all the stops!" Aradra says, pulling two more arrows out. 

OOC: Glitterdust could be useful right now. Just a suggestion.


----------



## galahad0430 (Nov 22, 2011)

Chaucer follows Aradra's advice and casts _glitterdust_. The tiger is too far from the others to catch in the burst, but the four apemen are easily caught. Two of which suddenly begin to swing about themselves in frustration as they are blinded by the spell. The lobvious leader screams out something to its accompanying tiger and the big cat bounds over to Aradra and pounces on him. Meanwhile the remaing apeman charges Mandalo. The leader then begins chanting some spell.


----------



## galahad0430 (Nov 22, 2011)

The tiger lays into Aradra and blood flies everywhere as he is badly mauled. Mandalo takes his readied attack and lands a solid blow..


----------



## galahad0430 (Nov 22, 2011)

The other two apemen attempt to recover from their blindness, but both fail.


----------



## galahad0430 (Nov 22, 2011)

Seeing Aradra's plight, Markas rushes over to help him.


----------



## galahad0430 (Nov 22, 2011)

Druid is still 60' away as are two blinded Charau-ka, tiger is next to Aradra and flanked by Markas and one Charau-ka is by Mandalo and Kalinn.

Round 2

Syldar-
Chaucer- begins singing
Kalinn- hits CK for 9 pts., staggering it.
Aradra- hits the druid for 11pts.
Druid-
Tiger-
Mandalo (_heroism_)-
Charau-ka (3)-
Markas-


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 23, 2011)

In defense of his master, Shadow's bite is quick to attack...

Meanwhile, Aradra, bleeding profusely from the massive tiger attack, stumbles back a little but remains standing.  Taking careful aim at the casting druid, Aradra aims and fires twice in rapid succession.

OOC: Ouch...Anyway
Aradra: 5' step Backwards Diagonly to the left, Fire twice at +5/+5 at the druid, hoping to disrupt his casting.  
EDIT: Druid needs to make a DC 20 + Spell level  check with a d20 + CL + WIS for only one hit.
Shadow: takes Aradra's old spot, giving him flank with Markas.  +4 to hit, +4 to CMB For tip attempt.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 23, 2011)

Everything in Kalinn's sight takes on the familiar, hard edged clarity as she is filled with the battle lust. She draws her great sword as she spins, burying the blade deep into the side of the threatening ape-man!

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Draw Sword
Free: Rage (AC: 20)
Standard: Attack (1d20+08=16) Charau-ka that threatens her, for (2d6+4=8) Damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Nov 23, 2011)

Chaucer, noticing that something seems to be wrong with Syldar, begins singing (inspire courage). Both Kalinn and Aradra connect with their targets. Aradra's arrow spins the druid around, ruining his summoning spell. The druid screams in rage and yells something else to the tiger again.


----------



## udalrich (Nov 23, 2011)

Syldar continues concentrating on something else.  She pauses briefly, mutters "Axungia", and then returns to what is occupying her.  The ground under the Tiger becomes much more slippy.

Meanwhile, the golem continues to pound on the large apelike monster.

[sblock="Status"]Std: Cast grease under the tiger.  (DC 13 Reflex or fall prone.)  If she can get the tiger and an apeman, she'll do that instead.
Other: Have golem continue fighting.

AC (/touch/FF): 19/14/15
Hit Points: 26/26
Saves (F/R/W): +1/+8/+3
Bardic music used: 3/12
Spells cast: 1: 1/4 2: 1/2
Current effects: 

Used items: 2 potions of lesser restoration from caravan
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 1, 2011)

With a knowledge of what to come, Aradra reflexively raises his arms up to his face as the tiger's assault starts


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 9, 2011)

[MENTION=6667972]galahad0430[/MENTION]: you still here?


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


I PMd GlassEye about this and I volunteered to sit in the DM chair to get things rolling again.  Busy today, but I will try to catch up and at least get you guys moving in the next few days.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2011)

OOC: Excellent - thanks, pm!


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 14, 2011)

OOC: Thank you!


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 14, 2011)

*GM:*  Okay, I have obtained the adventure and the original source material the DM based it on.  I am almost up to speed on the current situation (plot-wise).  What I don't have is access to the DM notes on the the current party status and enemy status, so I will probably wing it.

What I need from you guys before we can get rolling is a current character status with everything filled into a mini-stat spoiler block.  By the time you all get that done, I will be ready to continue combat.

*Example Mini-stats block:* <Quote this post to copy>

You can customize your own and include what you think is important, but I  need a minimum of Current AC, HP, Weapons in Hand, Conditions in  Effect, and powers/spells used and remaining.     

[sblock=Mini Stats]Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 25 (20 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) +3 AC Barkskin
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +8 (+10 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity
*Conditions if Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Barkskin

*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 longspear
*Javelins:* 5/5 Remaining

*Fire Bolt:* 6/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 5/5 remaining (3d6)
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* Orisons: (Light, Resistance, Guidance, Detect Magic)
1st Level 5/5* (Shield of Faith, Doom, Bless, Divine Favor, Burning Hands)
2nd Level 4/4 (Hold Person, Lessor Restoration, Sound Burst, Barkskin)
3rd Level 3/3 (Fireball, Searing Light, Dispel Magic) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 14, 2011)

*GM:*  To save me time sifting.  Mandalo, Chaucer, and Markas are NPC'd right?  Anyone know if they are starting combat wounded or not?


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 14, 2011)

OOC: Correct. The party was not hurt badly after the last fight (terrain advantage plus favored enemy undead dropped the ghouls quick). I think Shadow was the only one who got hurt at all. 

Stat block after work. Don't wanna do all those replacements on a phone.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 14, 2011)

*GM:*  Thanks.  Since there are three NPCs and three players, can you guys post actions for them too?  Each of you pick one and do up mini-stats. I suggest this (but you all can change it if you want  ):
Markas-> Mowgli
Mandalo -> Jackslate45
Chaucer -> Udalrich

I will be switching to group initiative to speed things along as well.  Your three characters are needed to fill out other adventures. 

You guys are towards the end plot-wise, but there are a few combat encounters for you to survive yet.

With the site being slow, I recommend switching to dice rolling at Invis Castle. I will be using my real dice.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 15, 2011)

Miraculously, the tiger slips as its legs slide out from under it. 

Its predicament is such that Markas can shift over to set up a flanking attack on the tiger for Mandalo if he disengages from the now staggered apeman.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Tiger failed reflex save (rolled a 1 )

Initiative:
You guys
Tiger & apemen


```
Aradra:    22/42 HP remaining; 
Shadow:    ??/18 HP remaining; 
Syldar:    26/26 HP remaining; 
Markas:    48/48 HP remaining;  
Kalinn:    50(65)/50(65) HP remaining;
Mandalo:   51/47 HP remaining;
Chaucer:   22/22 HP remaining; 

Conditions in effect: Heroism (Mandalo), Inspire Courage +1, 
Rage & Shield (Kalinn AC 20)


Spells Cast: Shield (Kalinn), Heroism & Grease (Syldar), Glitterdust (Chaucer),
Abilities Used: 3 rounds Bard Perf  (Syldar), 1 round Bard Perf (Chaucer),
1 rnd Rage (Kalinn)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Tiger: -2AC from Pounce, Prone
Druid: 11 dmg; Spell disrupted
CK1: 19 dmg; Disabled
CK2: Blinded
CK3: Blinded
CK4: 21 dmg, Unconscious & Dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Markas and Mandalo are up for Round 2.

Please let me know if anything is missing in the Combat Information.


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 15, 2011)

With his archer friend in a world of pain, Mando swings down his sword with a little more force than he would normally on the downed tiger. 

1d20+7=9, 1d8+7=11

Ooc: I could not find what spell Mandalo memorIzed for the day. I will assume he spent it already in this case. 
[sblock=Mini Stats]Mandalo
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16(10 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 47  Current: 47
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 16*Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +4*Will:* +7
*Conditions in Effect:* Inspire Courage +1, Heroism, Step up, PA(-2,+4)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* PA MWK Longsword +7 1d8 +7


*Smite Evil:* 2 remain 
*Lay on Hands:* 4/5 
*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 0/1 (??)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Seeing a chance to even the playing field, Aradra draws twice from his bow and fires it at the Druid!  

1d20+6=24, 1d8+7=8, 1d20+6=19, 1d8+7=13

Full round action: Rapid shot at +6/+6 1d8+7 per
Free: 5'step closer to Druid. 


[sblock=Mini Stats]Aradra Longstrider
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 42  Current: 22
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +3
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Deadly Aim, Rapid Shot, Inspire Courage +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:*RS+DA MWK Longbow (STR +2) +6/+6 1d8 +7 per shot
*Dagger:* Right hand spring loaded wrist sheathe

*Adaptation:* 20 minutes remain (Darkvision)
*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 0/1 (Alarm)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 16, 2011)

Markas shifts his position to set up an attack on the downed tiger and swings his longsword in a heavy overhand chop, burying the gleaming blade deep in the kitty's side!

[sblock=Actions]
Move: 5' Step
Standard: Power Attack (1d20+10=30), Crit Confirm (1d20+10=25), Damage (2d8+20=32)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Markas Shieldheart]
[URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Markas_Shieldheart_%28HolyMan%29]Markas Shieldheart[/URL]
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 23 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 48  Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 * (20 vs. Trip & Grapple)
Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions if Effect:* Inspire Courage +1
*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 LongSword
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 16, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> *GM:*  Please let me know if anything is missing in the Combat Information.












*OOC:*


Just a map . Well, also Kalinn's current HP are 65/65 with the rage.

Also, I've lost our place in the fight - is everyone up, or just those two?


----------



## galahad0430 (Dec 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am extremely sorry folks. I lost computer acces at work (which is where I did the bulk of my postings) and I have had a very hard time getting on this site since. I am back, but you are at the end almost and I see someone stepped in to help finish. I have the numbers for XP and such up to the point I left. Let me know what you want done. Again, very sorry about the disapearance. On a side note, did anyone else have trouble with this site for a while? I would get on the start page, but when I would hit my name to go to my posts it owuld freeze up.


----------



## galahad0430 (Dec 16, 2011)

[sblock=@ Perrinmiller....]I had planned on ending it with this wave of CKs as we lost 3 people and there are other adventures opening up. Did you want me to send the data?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 16, 2011)

*GM:*  LOL. I did not see the map of the area since it was in the chapter before.  It makes a huge difference on the battlefield.  So I just winged it.      Markas leaves the staggered ape-man behind and it takes a frenzied swipe and only glances off his armor.  The brute's efforts is enough to open his wounds more and he crumples to the ground unconscious and bleeding out.

The man then swings his sword deep into the tiger's neck and severs the spine.  The large cat is still and clearly dead.





The Charau-Ka Chieftain screams in rage and she casts a spell.  A ball of flames springs into existence around the man who killed her tiger companion.

The two blinded ape-men are picking up your scent and manage to move closer to you.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]Druid cast Flaming Sphere on Markas Ref DC15 to negate 8 points of damage fire

Initiative:
You guys
Ape-men

Tactical Map:






```
Aradra:    22/42 HP remaining; 
Shadow:    ??/18 HP remaining; 
Syldar:    26/26 HP remaining; 
Markas:    48/48 HP remaining;  
Kalinn:    50(65)/50(65) HP remaining;
Mandalo:   51/47 HP remaining;
Chaucer:   22/22 HP remaining; 

Conditions in effect: Heroism (Mandalo), Inspire Courage +1, 
Rage & Shield (Kalinn AC 20)

Spells Cast: Shield (Kalinn), Heroism & Grease (Syldar), Glitterdust (Chaucer),
Abilities Used: 3 rounds Bard Perf  (Syldar), 1 round Bard Perf (Chaucer),
1 rnd Rage (Kalinn)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Tiger: 32dmg, dead
Druid: 11 dmg; 
CK1: 20 dmg;  Unconscious & Dying
CK2: Blinded
CK3: Blinded
CK4: 22 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 3.

Aradra can keep his rolls from above, but should probably look at the map and post again.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







galahad0430 said:


> I am extremely sorry folks. I lost computer acces at work (which is where I did the bulk of my postings) and I have had a very hard time getting on this site since. I am back, but you are at the end almost and I see someone stepped in to help finish. I have the numbers for XP and such up to the point I left. Let me know what you want done. Again, very sorry about the disappearance. On a side note, did anyone else have trouble with this site for a while? I would get on the start page, but when I would hit my name to go to my posts it would freeze up.



Well, I almost missed this as I was posting the Round 3 update.

Galahad, this is your game and I am willing to give it back to you.   But, I have put in a lot of time and effort on this, so I would like to finish the combats.  This wave and the next (with my own twist to make it a true finale to the adventure).

Then I will gladly step aside for you to close it out.  Given Mowgli (at least) is busy, perhaps he and the others will want to give back control of the NPC'd players I assigned to them.[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Dec 16, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] That is fine with me. I really appreciate you doing that. I updated the first page with the 9th encounter and the gold and XP totals there are only for the encounters, it does not include time XP. I have those totals though. I will follow the action and when you are ready to wrap up let me know and I can help with the accounting.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 16, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Aradra can keep his rolls from above, but should probably look at the map and post again.



OOC: I feel like I missed something. If Aradra does not have line of sight to the Druid (which I think is what you are saying) then shoot CK2.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 17, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







jackslate45 said:


> I feel like I missed something. If Aradra does not have line of sight to the Druid (which I think is what you are saying) then shoot CK2.



Not an LOS issue, but the gird coordinate for your 5ft step.  That pit to Aradra's left is probably difficult terrain. I think there would be some cover from tree trunks under those trees and the tents are providing some cover for you.

This battlefield has a lot of terrain features to make it interesting.

[MENTION=6667972]galahad0430[/MENTION]. Thanks for the update.  Is that a not interested in running an NPC or two, or are you waiting for the other players to ask?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2011)

Frost quickly assesses the battlefield and determines that she'll likely do the most good up close and personal. She moves quickly forward to take out one of the blinded ape-men . . .

[sblock=Actions]Move: to J21
Standard: Attack vs CK3 (1d20+9=14) (Probably didn't hit, but it's blind so . . .)
Damage (2d6+5=10)[/sblock]

[sblock=Kalinn Ari]
Kalinn Ari ("Frost")
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 20 (11 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 65/65
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +5 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Darkvision
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_ (MW Greatsword)

*Current Conditions:* Rage (Rnd 02), Shield, Inspire Courage

*Spells Available*
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undeat, Jolt, Mending
*1st Level (04/05 per Day):* Protection from Evil, Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2011)

Now finished with the tiger, Markas moves up to deal with another of the ape-men. From behind his heavy shield he swings away with his longsword, but misses by a mile.

[sblock=Actions]Free: Reflex Save (1d20+2=6)
Move: to L18
Standard: Attack vs. CK2 (Missing by a mile)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Markas Shieldheart]
[URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Markas_Shieldheart_%28HolyMan%29]Markas Shieldheart[/URL]
*Initiative:* +1
*AC:* 23 (22 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 40  Current: 48
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18 * (20 vs. Trip & Grapple)
Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)
*Conditions if Effect:* Inspire Courage +1
*Current Weapon in Hand:* +1 LongSword
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 17, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Not an LOS issue, but the gird coordinate for your 5ft step.  That pit to Aradra's left is probably difficult terrain. I think there would be some cover from tree trunks under those trees and the tents are providing some cover for you.
> 
> This battlefield has a lot of terrain features to make it interesting.




OOC: Like I said, I thought I missed something .Aradra will take Mandalo's spot once he moves


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 18, 2011)

Mandalo moves closer to the rest of the apes, trying to get into a better position for attacking them next round.

[sblock=Actions]
Double move: P18 -> P21 -> L21 -> K20
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]Mandalo
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (10 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 47  Current: 47
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 16* Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +4* Will:* +7
*Conditions in Effect:* Inspire Courage +1, Heroism, Step up, PA(-2,+4)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* PA MWK Longsword +9 1d8 +3
*Smite Evil:* 2 remain 
*Lay on Hands:* 4/5 
*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 0/1 (??)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 18, 2011)

Frost manages to deliver a moderate wound to the blinded ape-man.  






One of Aradra's arrows takes the druid in the shoulder, leaving the Charau-ka Chieftain moderately wounded.  Markas is burned from the flaming sphere as he cannot evade it.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You guys
Ape-men

Tactical Map:






```
Aradra:    22/42 HP remaining; 
Shadow:    16/18 HP remaining; 
Syldar:    26/26 HP remaining; 
Markas:    40/48 HP remaining; 8 dmg fire
Kalinn:    50(65)/50(65) HP remaining;
Mandalo:   51/47 HP remaining;
Chaucer:   22/22 HP remaining; 

Conditions in effect: Heroism (Mandalo), Inspire Courage +1, 
Rage & Shield (Kalinn AC 20)

Spells Cast: Shield (Kalinn), Heroism & Grease (Syldar), Glitterdust (Chaucer),
Abilities Used: 3 rounds Bard Perf  (Syldar), 1 round Bard Perf (Chaucer),
1 rnd Rage (Kalinn)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Tiger: 32dmg, dead
Druid: 19 dmg; 
CK1: 20 dmg;  Unconscious & Dying
CK2: Blinded
CK3: 10 dmg; Blinded
CK4: 22 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Chaucer, Syldar, and Shadow are left for Round 3.

I still need the HP remaining on Shadow since I was told he was wounded before this battle started.


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 18, 2011)

Shadow growls at the dead tiger who dared hurt his master. However, the fire ball in front of him scares him, and with no guidance from Aradra Shadow gets out the way. 

[sblock=Actions]Move to R 19. Aradra is too focused on dropping the chieftain he did not guide Shadow last time. He lost 2 HP from his fight with the ghouls (but made the fort saves!)[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]Shadow
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 18  Current: 16
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5*Will:* +1
*Conditions in Effect:*Inspire Courage +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite+3 1d6+2
[/sblock]


----------



## galahad0430 (Dec 19, 2011)

[sblock=Perrinmiller] No, its not that I'm not interested, but I am still having a lot of trouble getting on at home and I have only sporadic access at work. I don't want to slow down the end. I will how ever keep looking if there are any questions [/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Dec 20, 2011)

Syldar's attention seems to remain elsewhere as she picks up her bow.  Elsewhere, the two fearsome monsters continue fighting each other.

[sblock="Status"]
Move: Pick up bow
Other: Focus on golem so that it continues fighting

AC (/touch/FF): 19/14/15
Hit Points: 26/26
Saves (F/R/W): +1/+8/+3
Bardic music used: 3/12
Spells cast: 1: 1/4 2: 1/2
Current effects: 

Used items: 2 potions of lesser restoration from caravan
[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Dec 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Assuming I'm running Chaucer







Chaucer continues singing.  He moves to the edge of the tents, draws hit bow and aims at the druid.

[sblock="actions"]Swift: Arcane strike
Free: Continue singing
Move: Move to P18
Standard: Ready to interrupt druid when he casts a spell with a bow show.
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


I didn't see the attack roll before I rolled damage.  Oh well.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 21, 2011)

The two champions continue to battle in a fray that you mere mortals are best to avoid. 

The two blinded ape-men flaw at the nearby opponents that they can smell with their clubs and gnashing teeth.  However, neither can find their way to actually be effective in hurting you.





The rolling ball of flames moves onwards to the one controlling the champion, singing Syldar.  The druid also casts another spell and tall grass, weeds, and other plants to grow to wrap around your ankles and legs in a large area of the camp.  The two ape-men become entangled.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]Syldar will take 6 dmg unless making a Reflex DC15 save for half.
Druid casts Entangle over the area of all of you, DC14

Initiative:
You guys
Ape-men

Tactical Map:






```
Aradra:    22/42 HP remaining; 
Shadow:    16/18 HP remaining; 
Syldar:    26/26 HP remaining; 3 or 6 dmg
Markas:    40/48 HP remaining; 
Kalinn:    50(65)/50(65) HP remaining;
Mandalo:   51/47 HP remaining;
Chaucer:   22/22 HP remaining; 

Conditions in effect: Heroism (Mandalo), Inspire Courage +1, 
Rage & Shield (Kalinn AC 20)

Spells Cast: Shield (Kalinn), Heroism & Grease (Syldar), Glitterdust (Chaucer),
Abilities Used: 3 rounds Bard Perf  (Syldar), 2 round Bard Perf (Chaucer),
1 rnd Rage (Kalinn)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Tiger: 32dmg, dead
Druid: 19 dmg; 
CK1: 22 dmg;  Unconscious & Dying
CK2: Blinded  (1 rnd)
CK3: 10 dmg; Blinded (1 rnd)
CK4: 23 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 4. Everyone needs to roll Reflex saves.

If you need a DM update before posting, just wait or ask. But, I am pretty good at knowing when that is required.


----------



## galahad0430 (Dec 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


I do have to say your map icons beat the heck out of mine  I'm going to have to learn how to put all those symbols and icons on


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 21, 2011)

Kalinn feels the fauna creeping up around her ankles and calves, but the battle madness pushes it to the back of her mind and she makes hardly any effort to pull free. Instead, she focuses her efforts on dispatching her immediate foe. Once the ape-thing is downed, she begins making her laborious way out of the clinging grass and trees.

[sblock=Actions]Reflex Save (1d20+5=11) vs. Entangle

*Standard*: Attack (1d20+7=22) vs. CK3 for Damage (2d6+5=16)
*Move*: 20' (½ Move) to F21[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 21, 2011)

Damnit, I knew this was coming. I hate Entangle. I need to think about what to do. For now:

Reflex Saves:Aradra +8; Shadow+5;Mandalo+4 (1d20+8=10, 1d20+5=6, 1d20+4=7)


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 22, 2011)

Kalinn takes down one of the blinded ape-men and manages to struggle clear of the entangling vegetation.





The druid sniggering ends as one of you is now free.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]Syldar will take 6 dmg unless making a Reflex DC15 save for half.
Druid casts Entangle over the area of all of you, DC14

Initiative:
You guys
Ape-men

Tactical Map:






```
Aradra:    22/42 HP remaining;  Entangled
Shadow:    16/18 HP remaining;  Entangled
Syldar:    20/26 HP remaining; 6 dmg
Markas:    40/48 HP remaining; 
Kalinn:    50(65)/50(65) HP remaining;
Mandalo:   51/47 HP remaining; Entangled
Chaucer:   22/22 HP remaining; 

Conditions in effect: Heroism (Mandalo), Inspire Courage +1, 
Rage & Shield (Kalinn AC 20)

Spells Cast: Shield (Kalinn), Heroism & Grease (Syldar), Glitterdust (Chaucer),
Abilities Used: 3 rounds Bard Perf  (Syldar), 2 round Bard Perf (Chaucer),
1 rnd Rage (Kalinn)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Tiger: 32dmg, dead
Druid: 19 dmg; 
CK1: 22 dmg;  Unconscious & Dying
CK2: Blinded  (1 rnd)
CK3: 26 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
CK4: 23 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  After Kalinn, everyone else is still up for Round 4. Roll Reflex saves.

If you need a DM update before posting, just wait or ask. But, I am pretty good at knowing when that is required.


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 22, 2011)

Mandalo struggles to get out of the very thick grass. His movement is slower than he wants it to be, and he is barley able to step forward at all

Double Move: K20->J19->J18
[sblock=Mini Stats]Mandalo
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16(10 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 47  Current: 47
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 16*Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +4*Will:* +7
*Conditions in Effect:* Inspire Courage +1, Heroism, Step up, PA(-2,+4)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* PA MWK Longsword +7 1d8 +7


*Smite Evil:* 2 remain 
*Lay on Hands:* 4/5 
*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 0/1 (??)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 22, 2011)

Aradra, realizing that trying to cut the rope was futile, struggles to get out in the quickest way possible: straight backwards.  

Double move:q18->P18

[sblock=Mini Stats]Aradra Longstrider
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 42  Current: 22
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +3
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Deadly Aim, Rapid Shot, Inspire Courage +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:*RS+DA MWK Longbow (STR +2) +6/+6 1d8 +7 per shot
*Dagger:* Right hand spring loaded wrist sheathe

*Adaptation:* 20 minutes remain (Darkvision)
*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 0/1 (Alarm)
[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Dec 23, 2011)

Syldar evades the grass wrapping itself around her legs by leaping against the sphere.

Syldar continues to focus on controlling the golem.  She takes a quick look around for an enemy and fires a single arrow at any that are visible.  Between all the distractions, the arrow only flies close enough to briefly distract the enemy.

[sblock="Status"]
Standard: Shoot at any visible enemy.  If none, she'll try to climb off the ground if that is possible.  If not, she'll move due south 15 feet, failing to get out of the entangle.
Other: Concentrate on golem

AC (/touch/FF): 19/14/15
Hit Points: 20/26
Saves (F/R/W): +1/+8/+3
Bardic music used: 3/12
Spells cast: 1: 1/4 2: 1/2
Current effects: 

Used items: 2 potions of lesser restoration from caravan
[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Dec 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Chaucer moved to P18 on his last turn.  He's shown at his old location on the map.















*OOC:*


[MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION]: Entangle has an area of "plants in a 40 foot radius spread."  It seems that the pit should not have any plants in it, so the entangle would not have an effect there.  Is that correct?  If the entangle does effect the pit, Chaucer instead does a double move to P13.







Chaucer nimbly evades the plants and moves out of the area of the spell.  Still singing, he draws an arrow and aims it at the druid and waits.









*OOC:*


The attack roll should only be 22.  Arcane strike does not add a to-hit bonus.






[sblock="actions"]Free: Continue singing
Swift: Activate arcane strike
Move: Move to J17
Std: Ready to interrupt druid when he casts a spell[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You guys
Ape-men

Tactical Map:







```
Aradra:    22/42 HP remaining;  Entangled
Shadow:    16/18 HP remaining;  Entangled
Syldar:    20/26 HP remaining; 6 dmg
Markas:    40/48 HP remaining; 
Kalinn:    50(65)/50(65) HP remaining;
Mandalo:   51/47 HP remaining; Entangled
Chaucer:   22/22 HP remaining; 

Conditions in effect: Heroism (Mandalo), Inspire Courage +1, 
Rage & Shield (Kalinn AC 20)

Spells Cast: Shield (Kalinn), Heroism & Grease (Syldar), Glitterdust (Chaucer),
Abilities Used: 3 rounds Bard Perf  (Syldar), 2 round Bard Perf (Chaucer),
1 rnd Rage (Kalinn)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Tiger: 32dmg, dead
Druid: 19 dmg; 
CK1: 22 dmg;  Unconscious & Dying
CK2: Blinded  (1 rnd)
CK3: 26 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
CK4: 23 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  I updated the map with Mandalo's Rnd 4 and Chaucer's corrected position for Rnd 3.

I added the elevation changes in the pits, they are hard to navigate being terraced with 5ft drops at each level.  In reality the tiger could not have charged in round 1, but I am not redoing stuff like that.  The entangle spell probably would not extend fully into the pit, I fixed the map. 

So, I will need new coordinates for Aradra.  I am confused, if Syldar is by the sphere, her location is all wrong on my map.  I assumed she fired an arrow from Q21.

I have not adjudicated Chaucer's actions.  They are not clear enough and I would like an actual decision, not conditional actions.  The elevations of the pit likely change them.

If you need a DM update or have questions before posting before posting, please ask.


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 26, 2011)

[sblock=PM]
Aradra would have escaped to the eleveation drop(Q18->Q17).  At his current movement speed is 15, I beleive it takes only a move actions to get out of the entangle (10' into difficult terrian, 5' drop).  Which leaves him with a standard to use.

He would spend whatever remaining movement to move forward, in an attempt to close the distance:
15': Q17->P17 (If he is still considered Entangled)
30': Q17->N17
[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Dec 28, 2011)

Syldar picked up her bow last turn, so her location on the map is correct.  

Chaucer moves to O17 (5 feet, so at most 15 feet of movement) and readies to interrupt the druid if he casts a spell.  He continues singing and activates arcane strike.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 29, 2011)

Markas (NPC'd) slashes down and wounds the ape-man in front of him. The foe, no longer blinded, bangs his club off the fighter's armor to no effect.

The iron construct and the four-armed ape continue going at it.





The druid moves to your right, skirting the edge of the entangling plants and directs the flaming sphere onto the deadly archer.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5





[sblock=Combat Information]Markas hit for 10 dmg & made Reflex save. 
CK2 missed
Aradra takes 8 dmg fire unless making a Reflex DC15 save for half.

Initiative:
You guys
Ape-men

Tactical Map:






```
Aradra:    16/42 HP remaining; 4 or 8 dmg
Shadow:    16/18 HP remaining;  Entangled
Syldar:    20/26 HP remaining; 
Markas:    40/48 HP remaining; 
Kalinn:    50(65)/50(65) HP remaining;
Mandalo:   51/47 HP remaining; Entangled
Chaucer:   22/22 HP remaining; 

Conditions in effect: Heroism (Mandalo), Inspire Courage +1, 
Rage & Shield (Kalinn AC 20)

Spells Cast: Shield (Kalinn), Heroism & Grease (Syldar), Glitterdust (Chaucer),
Abilities Used: 3 rounds Bard Perf  (Syldar), 3 round Bard Perf (Chaucer),
1 rnd Rage (Kalinn)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Tiger: 32dmg, dead
Druid: 19 dmg; 
CK1: 23 dmg;  Unconscious & Dying
CK2: 10 dmg
CK3: 27 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
CK4: 24 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Okay, I think I have everything correct. Everyone is up for Round 5.

If you need a DM update or have questions before posting before posting, please ask.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 30, 2011)

Now free from the entangling grass, Kalinn closes the gap and swings her greatsword wildly at the Druid to little effect.

OOC: Move to F19 and attack.

[sblock=Kalinn Ari]
Kalinn Ari ("Frost")
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 20 (11 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 50 (65)/50 (65)
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +9 *Reflex: * +5 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* Darkvision
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* _Hafísbíta_ (MW Greatsword)

*Current Conditions:* Rage (Rnd 03), Shield, Inspire Courage

*Spells Available*
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undeat, Jolt, Mending
*1st Level (04/05 per Day):* Protection from Evil, Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 30, 2011)

Markas presses his advantage, attacking his foe once more . . .

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I forgot to post Markas' action for Round 4. Not sure if the 13 hits a blinded, entangled ape-man. If it does and the 18 points of damage kills the thing, Markas will use his Move action to move by the most efficient route toward the Druid.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 31, 2011)

Aradra attempts to dodge the flaming sphere by ducking under the flaming sphere while continuing to move forward.  Trying to stay low, he continues on the rough terrain, moving forward.  

Getting into a position, Aradra aims and fires once at the druid!

[sblock=Mini Stats]Aradra Longstrider
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 42  Current: 22
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +3
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Deadly Aim, Rapid Shot, Inspire Courage +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:*DA/PBS MWK Longbow (STR +2) +9 1d8 +8 per shot
*Dagger:* Right hand spring loaded wrist sheathe

*Adaptation:* 20 minutes remain (Darkvision)
*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 0/1 (Alarm)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 31, 2011)

Finally able to get out of the tangled mess, Mandalo tries to box the druid in!

Double Move: I18-> H18 ->G17.  If the druid tries to 5' step, Mandalo will follow with Step Up.
[sblock=Mini Stats]Mandalo
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16(10 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 47  Current: (51)
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 16* Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +4*Will:* +7
*Conditions in Effect:* Inspire Courage +1, Heroism, Step up, PA(-2,+4)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* PA MWK Longsword +7 1d8 +7

*Smite Evil:* 2 remain 
*Lay on Hands:* 4/5 
*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 0/1 (??)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 31, 2011)

*GM:*  I PM'd about Aradra's actions before I will resolve a full update. But, Markas takes down CK2.

As for getting out of the pits, DC 8 for either Climb or Jump to only cost +5ft movement. Failure means  it costs an extra +10ft instead.  Add +5DC if no hands are free.

Reflex Save for no damage, my typo.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 31, 2011)

Markas cuts down the ape-man and moves after the druid, while Mandalo closes in from the other side.





The druid takes an arrow from the ranger as Aradra evades the flaming sphere, she is badly wounded now.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5





[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
You guys
Ape-men

Tactical Map:




Notes:
1. Getting out of the pits, DC 8 for either  Climb or Jump to only cost +5ft movement. Failure means  it costs an  extra +10ft instead.  Add +5DC if no hands are free.
2. Going down elevation is +5ft movement unless making DC8 Jump check


```
Aradra:    20/42 HP remaining; 
Shadow:    16/18 HP remaining;  Entangled
Syldar:    20/26 HP remaining; 
Markas:    40/48 HP remaining; 
Kalinn:    50(65)/50(65) HP remaining;
Mandalo:   51/47 HP remaining; Entangled
Chaucer:   22/22 HP remaining; 

Conditions in effect: Heroism (Mandalo), Inspire Courage +1, 
Rage & Shield (Kalinn AC 20)

Spells Cast: Shield (Kalinn), Heroism & Grease (Syldar), Glitterdust (Chaucer),
Abilities Used: 3 rounds Bard Perf  (Syldar), 3 round Bard Perf (Chaucer),
1 rnd Rage (Kalinn)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Tiger: 32dmg, dead
Druid: 29 dmg; 
CK1: 23 dmg;  Unconscious & Dying
CK2: 28 dmg;  Unconscious & Dying
CK3: 27 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
CK4: 24 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Syldar and Chaucer are remaining for Round 5.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 4, 2012)

The two huge creatures continue bashing away at each other, Syldar (NPC'd) keeps her attention partially focused on the golem.  She takes a shot at the druid, but missed.

Chaucer (NPC'd) moves closer and also tries to hit the druid with an arcane imbued arrow.  That shot sails overhead to thunk into the palisade just beyond. He continues his inspiration.





The druid swings his weapon and connects with Kalinn's side for a light wound.  Then she steps back to only be pursued by Mandalo.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6





[sblock=Combat Information]Syldar  & Chaucer missed.
Druid hits Kalin for 10 dmg
Mandalo steps up

Initiative:
You guys
Ape-men

Tactical Map:




Notes:
1. Getting out of the pits, DC 8 for either  Climb or Jump to only cost +5ft movement. Failure means  it costs an  extra +10ft instead.  Add +5DC if no hands are free.
2. Going down elevation is +5ft movement unless making DC8 Jump check


```
Aradra:    20/42 HP remaining; 
Shadow:    16/18 HP remaining;  Entangled
Syldar:    20/26 HP remaining; 
Markas:    40/48 HP remaining; 
Kalinn:    40(45)/50(65) HP remaining; 10 dmg
Mandalo:   51/47 HP remaining;
Chaucer:   22/22 HP remaining; 

Conditions in effect: Heroism (Mandalo), Inspire Courage +1, 
Rage & Shield (Kalinn AC 20)

Spells Cast: Shield (Kalinn), Heroism & Grease (Syldar), Glitterdust (Chaucer),
Abilities Used: 3 rounds Bard Perf  (Syldar), 4 round Bard Perf (Chaucer),
4 rnd Rage (Kalinn)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Tiger: 32dmg, dead
Druid: 29 dmg; 
CK1: 24 dmg;  Unconscious & Dying
CK2: 29 dmg;  Unconscious & Dying
CK3: 28 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
CK4: 25 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 6.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 4, 2012)

Aradra moves over to the side, lines up for the kill shot, and fires. 

[sblock=Actions]
Move: I17->I13
Standard: Crit Roll incoming. Aradra attacks Druid after movement to I13 (1d20+9=29, 1d8+8=11) Crit Confirm (1d20+9=18)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Aradra Longstrider
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 42  Current: 22
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +3
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Deadly Aim, Rapid Shot, Inspire Courage +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:*DA/PBS MWK Longbow (STR +2) +9 1d8 +8 per shot
*Dagger:* Right hand spring loaded wrist sheathe

*Adaptation:* 20 minutes remain (Darkvision)
*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 0/1 (Alarm)
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 4, 2012)

Mandalo attempts to finish off the Druid if it is still standing. 

Standard: Attack! Mandalo attacks if the Druid is still standing. (1d20+7=16, 1d8+7=12)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Mandalo
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16(10 flat-footed, 16 Touch) 
*HP:* 47  Current: (51)
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 16* Fort:* +10 *Reflex:* +4*Will:* +7
*Conditions in Effect:* Inspire Courage +1, Heroism, Step up, PA(-2,+4)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* PA MWK Longsword +7 1d8 +7

*Smite Evil:* 2 remain 
*Lay on Hands:* 4/5 
*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 0/1 (??)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 5, 2012)

OOC: Is the Druid still on her feet?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 5, 2012)

The druid takes the arrow in the chest and is very badly wounded, but manages to evade Mandalo's attack is still fighting.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6





[sblock=Combat Information]Mandalo missed

Initiative:
You guys
Ape-men

Tactical Map:




Notes:
1. Getting out of the pits, DC 8 for either  Climb or Jump to only cost +5ft movement. Failure means  it costs an  extra +10ft instead.  Add +5DC if no hands are free.
2. Going down elevation is +5ft movement unless making DC8 Jump check


```
Aradra:    20/42 HP remaining; 
Shadow:    16/18 HP remaining;  Entangled
Syldar:    20/26 HP remaining; 
Markas:    40/48 HP remaining; 
Kalinn:    40(45)/50(65) HP remaining;
Mandalo:   51/47 HP remaining;
Chaucer:   22/22 HP remaining; 

Conditions in effect: Heroism (Mandalo), Inspire Courage +1, 
Rage & Shield (Kalinn AC 20)

Spells Cast: Shield (Kalinn), Heroism & Grease (Syldar), Glitterdust (Chaucer),
Abilities Used: 3 rounds Bard Perf  (Syldar), 4 round Bard Perf (Chaucer),
4 rnd Rage (Kalinn)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Tiger: 32dmg, dead
Druid: 40 dmg; 
CK1: 24 dmg;  Unconscious & Dying
CK2: 29 dmg;  Unconscious & Dying
CK3: 28 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
CK4: 25 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Kalinn, Markas, Syldar, and Chaucer are up for Round 6.             *GM:*  Are you guys wanting to have one more encounter, or would you rather wrap this up? 
[MENTION=6667972]galahad0430[/MENTION]; would you be ready to take over again if the combats are concluded? Or do you need more time?


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 5, 2012)

I was under the impression we were fast tracked to allow some of these higher level characters a game, but they are still wrapped up in one shots. I say bring on the extra combat!

then again, if one shots are almost done, we could head back to the DWI


----------



## udalrich (Jan 5, 2012)

Syldar continues concentrating on the device, but manages to fire a single arrow at the druid.


----------



## udalrich (Jan 5, 2012)

(Syldar takes appropriate penalties on her attack for shooting into soft cover.  They are not included in her roll.)

Chaucer maintains his song and steps slightly closer and fires an arrow at the druid.

[sblock="Actions"]Free: 5 foot step to K17, now 30 feet from druid
Free: Maintain bardic music
Swift: Activate arcane strike
Std: Shoot druid.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 6, 2012)

Frost steps up to the Druid and takes a swing, but misses.

OOC: 5' Step to E18, attack Druid (rolled a 14). Sorry for the brief post, but I'm in a time crunch this evening.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 6, 2012)

The druid falls from Chaucer's arrow.









*OOC:*


Combat: Ended





[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Aradra:    20/42 HP remaining; 
Shadow:    16/18 HP remaining;  Entangled
Syldar:    20/26 HP remaining; 
Markas:    40/48 HP remaining; 
Kalinn:    40(45)/50(65) HP remaining;
Mandalo:   51/47 HP remaining;
Chaucer:   22/22 HP remaining; 

Conditions in effect: Heroism (Mandalo), Inspire Courage +1, 
Rage & Shield (Kalinn AC 20)

Spells Cast: Shield (Kalinn), Heroism & Grease (Syldar), Glitterdust (Chaucer),
Abilities Used: 3 rounds Bard Perf  (Syldar), 4 round Bard Perf (Chaucer),
4 rnd Rage (Kalinn)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Tiger: 32dmg, dead
Druid: 49 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
CK1: 24 dmg;  Unconscious & Dying
CK2: 29 dmg;  Unconscious & Dying
CK3: 28 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
CK4: 25 dmg; Unconscious & Dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Awards 3600XP (600each)             *GM:*  Hmmm, maybe we should wrap it up. Cythera and Veniarus are finished with their thing today.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 7, 2012)

With the druid taken out you have a short breather before more ape-men will rally forth.  Their champion is still locked in mortal combat with the golem.

        *GM:*  Well, some things have changed since I got involved. First I had not known there were only three players left, and one of them is Mowgli's character. So that only leaves two that can go on jkasen's adventure.

But Dagger's at Midnight needs to recruit too.  There is no one waiting except Veniarus and Cythera.  If a Judge approves Systole's adventure, Cythera is good to go.  Veniarus can go to Daggers at Midnight for an encounter or two.

Kalinn has nowhere to go except Systole's adventure when you are done.

So? Timing wise, maybe finishing up here when Daggers at Midnight is ending is better.  Then there will be a few more players available for jkasen's adventure.

Since galahad0430 might not be ready, let's keep going. Keep your actions to 1-2 rounds worth please. If you move, give me grid coordinates.  I will update he map on my next update.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 7, 2012)

Aradra takes the short break to take a small breather.  The wounds from the tiger have finally stopped, and his next thought was of his companion, and where he went "SHADOW?!" 

When the wolf's bark could be heard, Aradra was relived.  He still was not used to ordering the wolf, but hopefully that will come with experience.

Getting ready again, he looks at Syldar and asks "Hows it going over with Mr. Tall And Ugly?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 7, 2012)

*GM:*  I suggest we continue discussion here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/living-pathfinder/314227-upcoming-adventure-review-7.html#post5767952
We probably need Mowgli to chime in as well.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 13, 2012)

OoC: Shameless bump?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 13, 2012)

The two giant champions are still bashing away at each other.

        *GM:*  I have not heard from Galahad0430 yet, nor do we have results on the situation of Crypt of the Everflame discussion.

I need actions for the NPC's characters too, even if you are not role-playing them.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2012)

OOC: I posted this in the Adventure Review thread in the forum, but we'll be wrapping _Crypt_ after the current fight. It'd be anticlimactic to wade through several weeks worth of mop up. We _could_ do it in a week, but I'll put it at more like two before we get through the RP at the end (back to town can be worked quickly, but there's a little interaction to be done with the townsfolk).

I'm about to head out for the evening, but I'll get something posted for Markas tomorrow.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 14, 2012)

There is a great sound of ripping metal as the golem loses an arm.  However the construct gains an opening and runs the jagged stump into the four-armed ape-man champion.  With a mighty crash the two champions fall to the ground locked in a embrace of death.

A last ditch effort on the ape-men's part is repelled as the they stupidly throw themselves at the walls in an attempt overrun the tired defenders.  but this wave of practically suicidal berserkers are dispatched by the brave defenders. 

Without effective leadership, the final wave breaks and the remnants scatter and flee into the jungle.

The quiet in the aftermath gives the excavation site its first relative peace in 10 months. With most of the camp either wounded or sick, Dias fears she may have to bury the site and take the key with her back to civilization.
 
        *GM:*  Going to wrap it up since we are doing the same with Crypt of the Everflame.

I think this last battle will just be used to justify all of your TBX earned lately and conclude the combat encounters.  Without Galahad0430, I am not quite sure how this plot wraps up, so forgive me if doesn't jive with what you expect.  I have the original adventure and his proposal, so I will muddle through.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 14, 2012)

After pushing back the raid, Aradra goes and retrieves Shadow from the tangled mess of weeds.  Shadow bit Aradra's hand for leaving him behind, and would not listen to him once freed.  Aradra's attempt to call the wolf back did not work, and for now Shadow was wondering among the dead ape man, sniffing and looking for any still alive.

Aradra assists the rest of the guardsmen with gathering up the bodies of the fallen, taking from the downed apeman anything that looked like it could be used for value.  And to make sure their champion is really dead, Aradra heads over towards the resting spot of the two fallen champions, examining the body.

Mandalo assists with healing the injured as best he can, trying to help the party first.  He then goes over towards the commander Dias and asks "If you wish to return, we should leave with some haste.  We must get the injured to a safer place to rest up."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 15, 2012)

Markas lends his great strength to the clean-up efforts, moving bodies and debris with a will.

Frost feels the battle madness slip from her as the last foe falls and sags into the weariness she always feels when the spirits of her ancestors leave her. However, she knows from long experience that this fatigue will be temporary; she pushes on through to lend her own aid to the tidying up.

As the two of them work, they methodically strip the bodies they encounter of any valuables that could prove useful - to them or to the camps survivors.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 15, 2012)

Commander Dias replies, "Well, with the ape-men tribes in tatters, I think we have some time. After all, there are several dead chieftains on the battlefield and their champion has fallen."

"However, it will take us several days to pack up and break camp. Then we can load up the caravan wagons to return.  We will need to bury all signs of the excavation dig.  With you here, to help with security, I think everything will be okay."

In searching the dead, you recover the spoils from two dead chieftains.  The each had well-made armor and shields, a potion, and gold ornamental jewelry of their rank.  The rest of the salvageable items are the spoils of the other camp defenders.

[sblock=Rewards][MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION]; I have gone through things on the first post, and it doesn't match the submitted proposal.  So I totaled up everything to date before I took over and determined that the last encounter needs to award about 6000gp to make the numbers come out right after they receive the reward from Frederick.
Total XP from Encounters = 29,000xp
Total GP Expected = ~33,850gp (2 encounters fall between CR levels and I prorated the expected GP)
Actual GP Awarded from Enc #1-9 = 24,922.6gp (includes the expenses from the Inn as well)

I have the dates of everyone's level ups so TBX/TBG should not be a problem to calculate.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 17, 2012)

Mandalo nods and says "If that is your wish.  My allies are more than capable of dealing with any threat that comes this way."

Aradra, content that the giant ape-man was a dead ape-man, returns to assist the rest of the clean up. He considers a parting arrow in the creatures head, but decides that it would damage what reputation he has so far earned.   Taking what items he found he heads over to his longest friend and says "Chaucer, can you determine what these are?  I know that you knowledge regarding items far out ways my own."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 18, 2012)

perrinmiller said:


> [sblock=Rewards][MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION]; I have gone through things on the first post, and it doesn't match the submitted proposal.  So I totaled up everything to date before I took over and determined that the last encounter needs to award about 6000gp to make the numbers come out right after they receive the reward from Frederick.
> Total XP from Encounters = 29,000xp
> Total GP Expected = ~33,850gp (2 encounters fall between CR levels and I prorated the expected GP)
> Actual GP Awarded from Enc #1-9 = 24,922.6gp (includes the expenses from the Inn as well)
> ...




Perrin, I've sent you a pm about xp/rewards.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 19, 2012)

*GM:*  [MENTION=53796]udalrich[/MENTION], you going to RP until the end?  Conversation hook to you, mate.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 21, 2012)

After the two bards examine the spoils from the battle, they find there are  two potion vials of moderate healing.  Each chieftain had magical hide armor and wooden shield. Chaucer doesn't announce the results until you are alone.

Commander Dias replies, "Agreed. Your efforts to help us are much appreciated."

[sblock=Rewards]Enc #10 Rewards are: 2 x +1 Hide Armor (2330gp), 2 x +1 Heavy Wooden Shields (2314gp), 2 x Cure Moderate Wounds Potions (600gp), Jewelry (750gp). Total = 5994gp

Total Rewards for Encounters are 29000xp & 30919.6gp so far.

TBG will also be covered by spoils that are unnamed.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 21, 2012)

Mandalo says "Then if you excuse me Commander, I wish to finish helping those who can still use it." He bows slightly, and returns to work.

Aradra, after hearing what the spoils are, considers for a moment before saying "Thanks you two" before returning to collecting the bodies.  After a while, the pile of dead ape man matches the height of his wolf, and he understands just how lucky they were to survive this onslaught.  

Once they have cleared out everything, Aradra returns to the commander and says "Is there a place our caravan can rest for the evening?  I am sure that most of the group is very worn out, including your own troops.  Is there going to be a night watch this evening I can take part on?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 23, 2012)

Kalinn looks around at the remains once the bodies are stacked, and nods to Commander Dias at Aradra's suggestion. "Aye, they're exhausted. It wasn't exactly 'caravan' pace at which we made the trip here thanks to our pursuers. I'll be no good on watch now, but after a nap I'll be happy to stand my turn on the walls as well."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Commander Dias finds a few spare tents that you all can use, "These are available for the next few days.  With those last ape-man incursions being dealt with, their champion dead, I think we are safe at least for tonight.  Rest well, my friends."

"Tomorrow, I would appreciate it if you could pair off and conduct some scouting patrols to be sure things are quiet out there.  We would not like to be caught by surprise.  Besides we will be dismantling everything to remove most of the traces of the dig, so our walls are not going to be much use very soon."

With places to sleep and rest, you are all able to recover be refreshed in the morning.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 24, 2012)

With a nod, Aradra decides that resting was probably better than straining himself more.  He did not want the wounds to rip open because of more effort.

Calling Shadow one last time in the hope that the wolf would finally listen to him, Aradra walks over towards his tent.  He barley removed his armor before he fell asleep in a crash, fatigue finally washing over him.  

He wakes with a start late in the night, hearing something snoring bestially inches from his face.  Once he realized it was his companion, apparently no longer mad at him, he falls back asleep with a smaile.  Afterwards, he did stir until dawn awoke the next morning.

[sblock=PM]
Should I level Aradra to 5 for this?  I do believe he is quite long over due.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2012)

Feeling somewhat better after her short rest, but still exhausted from the chase through the jungle, exploring the excavation site and the battle with the ape-men, Kalinn moves eagerly to the tents indicated by Commander Dias and falls gratefully to the bedroll. She sleeps long and deep, her body ridding itself of the fatigue of battle madness and adrenaline.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 25, 2012)

After finding some breakfast from the excavation's cooking tent, you are approached by Commander Dias.

"Good morning.  After you have finished eating, we need some teams to scout around.  I trust you can handle this for us?"

"One team should head north a ways and then circle around clockwise to complete a full circuit of the site taking about four hours.  The second team should head out about two hours later and do the same thing."

        *GM:*  Yeah, go ahead and level to 5th. I will trust you guys to have the details worked out on when you officially leveled.  You might even be close to 6th for all I know. 

If you want to take Chaucer along, you can.  It might be beneficial to have three instead of two.  But XP awards will be roughly the same regardless.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 27, 2012)

Waking up at first light like always, Aradra dressed quickly.  He got his dagger into position, put on his armor, and put his bow back into his quiver.  Having expanded many arrows between the trip from the pirate town and here, he stops by the armory and restocks back up with all his arrows.  Aradra then goes to wake Shadow, and the two head towards breakfast.

As the commander finishes speaking, Aradra nods in agreement.  "Very well."  Turning to his companions he says " I was thinking teams of three instead of two.  I have seen the unbelievable power of the bard, and feel that assigning one per group was where we started.  Anyone have recommendations as to how the split continues?"
[sblock=Mini Stats]Aradra Longstrider
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 53  Current: 36
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +3
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Deadly Aim, Rapid Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:*DA/RS MWK Longbow (STR +2) +7 1d8 + 6 per shot
*Right hand spring loaded wrist sheathe*: Dagger

*Adaptation:* 50 minutes remain (Darkvision 60')
*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 2/2 Longstrider, Aspect of the Hawk
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Shadow
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26  Current: 26
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +2
*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite+3 1d6+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 27, 2012)

Kalinn rises with the sun, feeling much better for her night's rest. In fact, during her morning meditation she feels a little bit of extra knowledge wriggling around in her brain . . . new ways to channel the powers bequeathed her by Mynhear. She spends some little time rolling this new knowledge around, getting the feel of it and learning its ins and outs before joining Aradra in the camp.

"I think you have something there, Aradra . . . the singing of the minstrels had noticeable effect on me, even in my madness. Very useful."

[sblock=OOC]Unless I'm much mistaken, Kalinn's got the XP for 6th level now. I've submitted her for review, so if I've done the math wrong I'm certain the reviewing judge will catch it.

The TXP and TGP has been approved through the "DMC" lines as part of her leveling to 5th. Everything after that is new to this level up.

In regards to patrols of three rather than two, so long as I don't have to NPC someone I'm good with it - I have enough trouble keeping up with one character [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 27, 2012)

"Well, I vote for having at Aradra with me.  He has been known to save my life on more than one occasion." Chaucer says, winking slyly to Aradra.  Aradra simply shakes his head and says "Right.  Stop getting into trouble and maybe I wont have to.  Consider that."  "Wheres the fun without trouble?  We would never have gotten to this point without the trouble along the way."  "I stand by the point of no trouble is good."

As the two bicker back and forth, Mandalo pikes in with "I would recommend you go with those two, Kalinn.  I am sure your battle strength will be a good distraction from Aradra's ability with the bow."

[sblock=OOC]
I have no problem playing as Chaucer.  It is easily the character I have the easiest time with, with both Aradra and Chaucer starting their career's together.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 27, 2012)

"That sounds like an excellent plan to me. With your permission, Commander, we'll take the first rotation."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 27, 2012)

Commander Dias nods her approval, "Very well, I will leave you to it, then.  Good luck."







        *GM:*  I will need to get an idea of your marching order and spacing.  Direction of travel is heading East.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 30, 2012)

With a nod, Aradra quickly finishes up his meal, and stands up. "Kalinn, you should take point.  Shadow will be directly behind you, using his nose to scout for anything.  I'll be somewhat back somewhat, but close enough that I'll be able to aim cleanly.  Chaucer will split the difference between the two of us, so we can both hear quite cleanly."

[sblock=Order]
Aradra: T2
Chaucer: T5
Shadow: T7
Kalinn: T8
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 31, 2012)

The tall warrior stands and dusts her hands lightly together. "Right you are, my friend! Let's be off and do what we can to protect these good folk as they strike the camp." She leads the others out the gate and begins a careful scout around the perimeter.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 19 (13 Flat-Footed, 16 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +5

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +08, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Hafísbíta

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 5/5 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 31, 2012)

After an hour you are traveling eastward on the first part of your clockwise patrol.  You are following a fairly obvious path or game trail instead of just cutting through the undergrowth.  

There is a sudden quiet of the ambient jungle noises.

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Roll some Perception checks please.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 1, 2012)

Kalinn slips down the jungle path, working to keep the noise of her passage to a minimum and keeping all of her senses tuned to her surroundings. Sadly, this means that she hears every single cricket chirp, frog croak, bird whistle, and leaf rustle . . . very distracting!

[sblock=OOC]Well, it's plain for everyone (except Kalinn) to see that we've got the right person in front 
Stealth, Perception (1d20+5=8, 1d20+8=11)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 19 (13 Flat-Footed, 16 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +5

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +08, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Hafísbíta

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 5/5 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 1, 2012)

Aradra, trained to be the ambush pary, and not the target, keeps his eyes peeled.  With his bow ready, he hopes to get a quick shot in if something appears.

Aradra also hopes that with Shadow's good nose, Shadow will be able to tell when something bad is coming.  
[sblock=Mini Stats]Aradra Longstrider
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception*: +10
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 53  Current: 36
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +3
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Deadly Aim, Rapid Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:*DA/RS MWK Longbow (STR +2) +7 1d8 + 6 per shot
*Right hand spring loaded wrist sheathe*: Dagger

*Adaptation:* 50 minutes remain (Darkvision 60')
*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 2/2 Longstrider, Aspect of the Hawk
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Shadow
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception*: +9/Scent
*AC:* 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26  Current: 26
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +2
*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite+3 1d6+1
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 1, 2012)

Chaucer, not used to wondering in the forrest, is not paying attention as he walks in the middle of the group.
[sblock=Mini Stats]Chaucer
*Initiative:* +5 *Perception*: +9
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 22  Current: 22
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +4
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Arcane Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longbow (STR +2) +7 1d8 + 2 per shot

*Bard Song*: 13/13 Rounds

*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 4/4 
2nd Level 2/2
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 1, 2012)

*GM:*  Wednesdays suck for me and this game is last on my list for updates.  But you will be first up tomorrow.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 2, 2012)

With the sharp eyes of the ranger and the nose of the wolf, you manage to avoid being caught by surprise. A four-armed, gorilla-like creature, covered with matted white fur, roars in rage. It drops from the perch on a branch above the jungle floor to the undergrowth and comes barreling at you!






Closing in, it rears up to its full, towering height, 8 feet tall, broad-chested, and covered in thick, pure white fur. It weighs roughly 800 pounds.  It is ready to try and rip Chaucer to shreds with its large jaws and clawed paws.
 








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Roll Know Arcane to ID the magical beast

Initiative:
Girallon
You guys

Tactical Map:




Notes:
1. The boulder is impassible terrain without DC10 climb check to spend +10ft movement to get up on.
2. Any undergrowth square with 50% green is +5ft movement and counts as difficult terain.
3. Brown circles are tree trunks, providing cover.  They can be attacked across, but cannot be moved diametrically through.


```
Aradra:    51/51 HP remaining; 
Shadow:    24/24 HP remaining;
Kalinn:    56/56 HP remaining;
Chaucer:   26/26 HP remaining; 

Conditions in effect:

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 0/15 rounds Bard Perf (Chaucer),
0/8 rounds Rage (Kalinn)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Girallon (AC18, 12tch):
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Knowledge Arcane to ID the Girallon.

You guys are up for Round 1.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 3, 2012)

Chaucer, realizing the very bad thing that will happen if he is hit by this guy, decides to escape like a ghost. Taking a small step backwards, he allows himself a moment to cast an invisibility charm on himself, allowing those who have much better combat potential line of sight to this monster.

EDIT: Aparently, the Ape only had a 5' reach. Oh well.  
Move: 5' Step back to I3
Standard: VANISH
Free: Cry in fear.
 
[sblock=Mini Stats]Chaucer
*Initiative:* +5 *Perception*: +9
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 22  Current: 22
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +4
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Arcane Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longbow (STR +2) +7 1d8 + 2 per shot

*Bard Song*: 13/13 Rounds

*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 3/4: Vanish Attempt
2nd Level 2/2
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 3, 2012)

Aradra, bow already ready for such an event, levels it and draws twice.  One hits the giant, but the other sails wide.

Shadow takes a brave paw foward, and tries to bite the monster in front of him.

Actions:
Aradra: Fullround attack
Shadow: 5' I5, Bite Attack (Missed)

[sblock=Mini Stats]Aradra Longstrider
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception*: +10
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 53  Current: 36
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +3
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Deadly Aim, Rapid Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:*PBS/DA/RS MWK Longbow (STR +2) +8 1d8 + 7 per shot
*Right hand spring loaded wrist sheathe*: Dagger

*Adaptation:* 50 minutes remain (Darkvision 60')
*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 2/2 Longstrider, Aspect of the Hawk
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Shadow
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception*: +9/Scent
*AC:* 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26  Current: 26
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +2
*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite+3 1d6+1
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 3, 2012)

Kalinn feels the madness sliding into her consciousness; desperately she pushes it back, and with a thought she calls on the magic in her draconic blood to summon the familiar Shield of force. She manages to hold off the terrible clarity long enough to move to help her friend . . . she won't get there in time to strike a blow, but perhaps she can draw the creature's attention!

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Knowledge (Arcana) (1d20+8=19)
Standard: Cast _Shield_
Move: to I6 (I5 if Shadow is in I6)

(Rage is 10 Rounds/Day rather than 8)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 23 (20 Flat-Footed, 13 Touch)
*HP:* 56/56
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +5

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +08, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Hafísbíta

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 4/5 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 5, 2012)

Frost recognizes the beast as a girallon, one of the jungle’s most dangerous predators. They are aggressive, carnivorous, highly territorial, and incredibly strong. Worse, their four muscular arms are capable of inflicting incredible rending damage on anything that falls into their clutches.






Aradra's arrow only manages to inflict a minor wound and piss the beast off more.

It is a whirl of gnashing fangs and claws.  Frost gets bitten, but barely manages to fend off a scraping claw that was turned away by her shield spell. Shadow, unfortunately is not so lucky.  Three claws practically rip the wolf to shreds, leaving the poor companion whimpering in pain.
  








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Gir bit Frost 7 dmg & missed her
Gir hit shadow 3 claws and got a rend as well for total 24 dmg

Initiative:
Girallon
You guys

Tactical Map:




Notes:
1. The boulder is impassible terrain without DC10 climb check to spend +10ft movement to get up on.
2. Any undergrowth square with 50% green is +5ft movement and counts as difficult terrain.
3. Brown circles are tree trunks, providing cover.  They can be attacked across, but cannot be moved diametrically through.


```
Aradra:    51/51 HP remaining; 
Shadow:    02/26 HP remaining; 24 dmg
Kalinn:    49/56 HP remaining; 7 dmg
Chaucer:   22/22 HP remaining; 

Conditions in effect: Shield (+4AC) Frost

Spells Cast: Shield (Frost), Vanish (Chaucer)
Abilities Used: 0/15 rounds Bard Perf (Chaucer),
0/10 rounds Rage (Kalinn)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Girallon (AC18, 12tch): 11dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Fixed the minor mistakes in the combat stats. With the roll, you can know everything listed in the Bestiary as far as I am concerned. 

You guys are up for Round 2.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 5, 2012)

With the cry of the wolf, and Aradra's battle yell for blood, Chaucer knew that right now hitting this creature should be left to the profesionals.  

"Aradra's poor wolf, now bloody and hurt.  However, it was not as bad because we were alert.  Please do not panic and be full of dread.  Cause very soon this monstrosity will be dead!"

[sblock]
Standard: Starts Inspire Courage. 
Move: Move to I1.  Aradra will 5' Step to I2
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Chaucer
*Initiative:* +5 *Perception*: +9
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 22  Current: 22
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +4
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Arcane Shot, Inspire Courage

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longbow (STR +2) +8 1d8 + 3 per shot

*Bard Song*: 12/13 Rounds

*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 3/4: Vanish 
2nd Level 2/2
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 5, 2012)

Shadow whimpers in pain, and backs off of this creature.  He looks prepared to bolt in fear, and tries to be ready to dodge it if need by.
[sblock=Shadow]
Shadow:
Move: 5' Step to J5
Standard: Total Defense.
[/sblock]

Aradra, filled with anger at almost loosing his long time friend (again), takes inspiration from Chaucer's song and fires twice.

[sblock=Aradra]
Move: 5' Step to I2
Standard: Full attack.
[/sblock]
Actions:
5' step to I2
Fullround attack


[sblock=Mini Stats]Aradra Longstrider
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception*: +10
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 53  Current: 36
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +3
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Deadly Aim, Rapid Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:*PBS/DA/RS MWK Longbow (STR +2) +9 1d8 + 8 per shot
*Right hand spring loaded wrist sheathe*: Dagger

*Adaptation:* 50 minutes remain (Darkvision 60')
*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 2/2 Longstrider, Aspect of the Hawk
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Shadow
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception*: +9/Scent
*AC:* 18 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch) + 4 Total Defense
*HP:* 26  Current: 02
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +2
*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite+3 1d6+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 7, 2012)

With the wolf injured and withdrawing, Kalinn lets the insistent madness fill her mind. _Hafísbíta_ fairly leaps into her hand and she swings a glittering arc of steel; however, she rushes her strike and fails to do more than take a few hairs from one of the flailing arms. The air begins to move around her in swirling patterns as Frost's madness calls to the spirits of this place . . . and they respond. The Girallon is able to shrug off their slams of negative energy with relative ease.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 67/74
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +08, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Hafísbíta

*Rage:* 9/10 Rounds Remaining

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 4/5 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 8, 2012)

Aradra's arrow inflicts another light wound, not even slowing the creature down.







Not letting the wolf get away, the girallon pursues.  But it misses a few claws swipes.  It fails to get Frost with its teeth and another claw.  But it barely manages to scratch her with its last swipe.
  








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]Gir 5ft stepped & clawed Frost 6 dmg & missed
Gir missed Shadow twice

Initiative:
Girallon
You guys

Tactical Map:




Notes:
1. The boulder is impassible terrain without DC10 climb check to spend +10ft movement to get up on.
2. Any undergrowth square with 50% green is +5ft movement and counts as difficult terrain.
3. Brown circles are tree trunks, providing cover.  They can be attacked across, but cannot be moved diametrically through.


```
Aradra:    51/51 HP remaining; 
Shadow:    02/26 HP remaining; 
Kalinn:    43(61)/56(74) HP remaining; 6 dmg
Chaucer:   22/22 HP remaining; 

Conditions in effect: Shield (+4AC) & Rage - Frost; Everyone Inspire
Courage +1 Att/dmg

Spells Cast: Shield (Frost), Vanish (Chaucer)
Abilities Used: 1/15 rounds Bard Perf (Chaucer),
1/10 rounds Rage (Kalinn)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Girallon (AC18, 12tch): 26dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  You guys are up for Round 3.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 9, 2012)

"Now what did poor Shadow do to you?  Thats not very nice.  Can you even see what your hitting?"

[sblock= Actions]
Standard: Glitterdust,  detonated at G4.  Should miss everyone but the gorrila.  Will Save DC 15. 
Move: -
Free: SING FOR THE WORLD
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Chaucer
*Initiative:* +5 *Perception*: +9
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 22  Current: 22
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +4
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Arcane Shot, Inspire Courage

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Longbow (STR +2) +8 1d8 + 3 per shot

*Bard Song*: 13/15 Rounds

*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 2/4: Grease
2nd Level 2/2
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 9, 2012)

Still scared of this monstrosity that is trying to kill him, Shadow takes another step farther away as the cloud of giltter falls on top of the ape.  Taking advantage, Aradra levels twice and fires...
[sblock=Shadow]
Shadow:
Move: 5' Step to K6
Standard: Total Defense.
[/sblock]

Aradra, hoping for better luck against this target, preapres to double tap the ape like creature.  
[sblock=Aradra]
Move: --
Standard: Full attack.
[/sblock]



[sblock=Mini Stats]Aradra Longstrider
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception*: +10
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 53  Current: 36
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +3
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Deadly Aim, Rapid Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:*PBS/DA/RS MWK Longbow (STR +2) +9 1d8 + 8 per shot
*Right hand spring loaded wrist sheathe*: Dagger

*Adaptation:* 50 minutes remain (Darkvision 60')
*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 2/2 Longstrider, Aspect of the Hawk
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Shadow
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception*: +9/Scent
*AC:* 18 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch) + 4 Total Defense
*HP:* 26  Current: 02
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +2
*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite+3 1d6+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 9, 2012)

Frost stands her ground in the face of the raging four armed monstrosity's flailing arms and claws, but is once more stymied in her attempt to bring Hafísbíta into play. The spirits swirling around her are likewise ineffective  in the face of the beast's territorial instincts.

OOC: OK, that's three 3s, a 7 and two 11s for my last six rolls in this game. Time for the luck to change . . . I hope 

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 67/74
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +08, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Hafísbíta

*Rage:* 9/10 Rounds Remaining

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 4/5 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 10, 2012)

Chaucer manages to blind the creature and the effect is enough that one of the ranger's arrows finds its mark.






Still not close to death, the girallon is enraged and starts going to town on Frost.  The onslaught is brutal and she releases that is the beast had not been blinded, she would have been bitten and had her flesh shredded.  Still two claws tore strips into her sides.
  








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]Gir failed save and is blinded 4 rounds (-5 AC & 50% chance miss), so Aradra hits with one arrow for 15 dmg
Gir still hit Frost with 2 claws + rend for 19 dmg total

Initiative:
Girallon
You guys

Tactical Map:




Notes:
1. The boulder is impassible terrain without DC10 climb check to spend +10ft movement to get up on.
2. Any undergrowth square with 50% green is +5ft movement and counts as difficult terrain.
3. Brown circles are tree trunks, providing cover.  They can be attacked across, but cannot be moved diametrically through.


```
Aradra:    51/51 HP remaining; 
Shadow:    02/26 HP remaining; 
Kalinn:    24(42)/56(74) HP remaining; 19 dmg
Chaucer:   22/22 HP remaining; 

Conditions in effect: Shield (+4AC) & Rage - Frost; Everyone Inspire
Courage +1 Att/dmg

Spells Cast: Shield (Frost), Vanish (Chaucer)
Abilities Used: 2/15 rounds Bard Perf (Chaucer),
2/10 rounds Rage (Kalinn)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Girallon (AC13, 07 tch): 41 dmg
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  You guys are up for Round 4.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 10, 2012)

Chaucer continues his song, draws his bow, and fires. 

[sblock= Actions]
Standard: Open Fire! 
Move: -
Free: SING FOR THE WORLD
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Chaucer
*Initiative:* +5 *Perception*: +9
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 22  Current: 22
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +4
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Arcane Shot, Inspire Courage

*Current Weapon in Hand:* PBS/MWK Longbow (STR +2) +9 1d8 + 4 per shot

*Bard Song*: 12/15 Rounds

*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 3/4:Vanish
2nd Level 1/2:Glitterdust
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 10, 2012)

Still scared by the rampaging beast, Shadow keeps his guard up. 

Aradra, sensing an advantage, pulls two more arrows and fires. 
[sblock=Shadow]
Shadow:
Move: --
Standard: Total Defense.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Aradra]
Move: --
Standard: Full attack.  Again
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]Aradra Longstrider
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception*: +10
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 53  Current: 36
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +3
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Deadly Aim, Rapid Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:*PBS/DA/RS MWK Longbow (STR +2) +9 1d8 + 8 per shot
*Right hand spring loaded wrist sheathe*: Dagger

*Adaptation:* 50 minutes remain (Darkvision 60')
*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 2/2 Longstrider, Aspect of the Hawk
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]Shadow
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception*: +9/Scent
*AC:* 18 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch) + 4 Total Defense
*HP:* 26  Current: 02
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +2
*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite+3 1d6+1
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 11, 2012)

Aradra's arrows are damaging, yet the girallon screams and snarls in pain.






The creature is badly wounded, yet still on its feet and fighting.
  
        *GM:*  Frost is left for Round 4.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 11, 2012)

Bloodied but unbowed, Frost continues her assault; this time the madness guides her hand and _Hafísbíta_'s keen edge slices cleanly through the ape's thick hide. Her guardian spirits do their part as well, and the Girallon's soul releases just a bit of its vitality to feed their hunger.

[sblock=Actions]Attack!

Attack (1d20+9=23) for Damage (2d6+5=11)

Spirit Totem Attack (1d20+6=23) for Damage (1d4+2=5)

Finally, a hit at least  Another 16 points.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Kalinn Ari
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 21 (18 Flat-Footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 42/74
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +7

*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +08, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Hafísbíta

*Rage:* 9/10 Rounds Remaining

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 4/5 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 12, 2012)

Frost's attack mortally wounds the beast and it spasms from the deep cut, crashing backwards into the jungle's undergrowth, lying still.  The jungle is still, the other fauna still remains quiet in the wake of the brief fracas.
  








*OOC:*


Combat: Ended





[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Aradra:    51/51 HP remaining; 
Shadow:    02/26 HP remaining; 
Kalinn:    24(42)/56(74) HP remaining;
Chaucer:   22/22 HP remaining; 

Conditions in effect: Shield (+4AC) & Rage - Frost; Everyone Inspire
Courage +1 Att/dmg

Spells Cast: Shield (Frost), Vanish (Chaucer)
Abilities Used: 3/15 rounds Bard Perf (Chaucer),
3/10 rounds Rage (Kalinn)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Awarded 2400XP (800 each).  I cannot update the opening post though.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 14, 2012)

As the Girallon falls, Frost surveys the surrounding jungle intently to determine if there is further threat.

[sblock=OOC]Will maintain rage for one more round as she looks around - if there's anything else lurking (like the Girallon's mate) I don't want to have to fight it fatigued . . .

Perception (1d20+8=21)[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 14, 2012)

Aradra, not caring about the consequences of another ambush, rushes over to Shadow's side to make sure that the wolf is able to keep walking.

Chaucer, noticing that Frost as kept up her guard, also continues singing, and readies a shot for anything that seems odd.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 15, 2012)

After Frost takes a moment to survey your surrounding, looking up in the trees and around behind you, she doesn't see any more girallon or other threatening creatures. All appears quiet.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Aradra:    51/51 HP remaining; 
Shadow:    02/26 HP remaining; 
Kalinn:    24(42)/56(74) HP remaining;
Chaucer:   22/22 HP remaining; 

Conditions in effect: Shield (+4AC) & Rage - Frost; Everyone Inspire
Courage +1 Att/dmg

Spells Cast: Shield (Frost), Vanish (Chaucer)
Abilities Used: 4/15 rounds Bard Perf (Chaucer),
4/10 rounds Rage (Kalinn)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  I advanced you one round.  You are safe to resume roleplaying.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 16, 2012)

Chaucer, noticing nothing coming out to attack, stops singing in an attempt to keep his vocal cords intact.  He rushes over to Aradra and Shadow, seeing if there is anything that can be done about the wolf's injuries.









*OOC:*


I have a feeling the wand Chaucer had has to be empty by now.  Crap.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 16, 2012)

Satisfied that the area is safe - for now - the ancestral spirit that fill Kalinn's mind with the battle madness slip from her and she sags in weariness. She leans against the large boulder for support and examines her wounds . . . wounds she hadn't even noticed taking while the madness was upon her. She manages to spare a thought for Aradra and his wolf as she remembers the horrific wounds the animal had taken as he gave the rest time to react.

"How is the wolf? Will he live?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 17, 2012)

*GM:*  Given the OOC circumstances, we can have some CLW potions among the treasure. I would hate to have to worry about killing someone just because you had no healing.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 18, 2012)

Aradra, still staring working hard on cleaning the wounds of the wolf, nods his head.  "He will, but not long if we dont hurry.  Chaucer, Kalinn, do you have any of those potions on you that we obtained?  I think we are going to start needing them."

OOC: I know galahad had the same worry, so we do have a smattering of potions throughout the adventure that we can use as well.  Just take it out of the dropped players's treasure


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 21, 2012)

"I hold one of these potions, friend. Shadow is welcome to it . . . his courage bought us the time we needed to react."

Kalinn brings out a CLW potion from her pack and offers it to Aradra.

[sblock=OOC]That's the only one I have listed; Kalinn's at less than half of her HP - if we don't have more healing, we could still be in trouble . . .[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 21, 2012)

*GM:*  Let's call it 3 CLW potions each, total 9.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 24, 2012)

After handing the potion to Aradra, Kalinn draws another forth and downs its contents in a single long swallow. She sighs in relief as her wounds begin to close, then hisses in frustration when she realizes that she's nowhere near ready for another of those gorillas yet.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 28, 2012)

She rests for a bit, recovering from her fatigue and looking around. When it becomes apparent that Aradra is too wrapped up in his wolf to be paying the slightest bit of attention, she shrugs philosophically and downs the other two potions.

[sblock=OOC]Well, she's still down 16 (40/56) but she's better off than she was before anyway![/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 29, 2012)

*GM:*  Need to pause until Jackslate45 is back.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yep - just trying to stay active, and I needed to take the other CLWs anyway .


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 4, 2012)

*GM:*  Do we know when he will be back?  I cannot remember where I read that he was AFK.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


Nope - I was hopeful when he popped in for a minute to post in one of the discussion threads, but it looks like he was just visiting .

[MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION]: Not rushing you at all, just wondering if you have a time frame for your return


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry, meant to post Friday/Saturday, but all my friends wanted to celebrate my survival of the work super project by getting me hammered and unable to do anything .  My head feels like an axe went right through it...







Aradra, still looking into his wounded companion, takes no notice of Frost' comments to him.  His hand automatically reached into his own pocket, and pulled the CLW potions that he found earlier when taking on that witch.

Knowing Shadow will have some difficulty drinking the things, Aradra laid the wolf companion on its side, and nursed him each of the 4 bottles that he had on him.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 5, 2012)

The wolf is much better after Aradra takes care of him.  The wolf sniffs the dead creature before deciding to lift his leg and mark his territory on the corpse.  Being now dead, the girallon cannot contest the action, giving up its claim on this part of the jungle.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Aradra:    51/51 HP remaining; 
Shadow:    26/26 HP remaining; 
Kalinn:    40/56 HP remaining;
Chaucer:   22/22 HP remaining; 

Conditions in effect: Shield (+4AC) - Frost

Spells Cast: Shield (Frost), Vanish (Chaucer)
Abilities Used: 4/15 rounds Bard Perf (Chaucer),
4/10 rounds Rage (Kalinn)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Welcome back.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 8, 2012)

With a small smile as Shadow claims victory over the ape, Aradra stands back up.  "That was way to close.  It seems we should be ever more cautious when we are progressing now.  Kalinn, you feeling any better?  You ready to start marching again?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2012)

Kalinn pushes herself off the rock against which she'd been leaning and takes stock. "I believe I can finish the patrol. Just as well we're out here; I hate to think about the destruction that thing would have wrought had it come into the camp while they're in their current state."

She adjusts _Hafísbíta_'s baldric, settles her pack and nods her readiness.

[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming our rest was enough to get her past her 8 rounds of Fatigue [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 8, 2012)

*GM:*  Sure, Frost can be rested.  Btw, this delay in the game probably hasn't taken us off pace with respect to the other characters.  So there is no need to play catch up and rush along if something comes to mind.  I think I will be able to wrap this up within short order when it is time.  

If you are just going to resume the patrol, go ahead post yourselves to do that and I will advance the scene.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 13, 2012)

Aradra nods, before saying "We defiantly want to warn the camp to beware this area.  Hopefully, we won't have to deal with more than one of these.  At any rate, we need to keep moving.."

Getting his bow from where he abandoned it, Aradra nods to Chaucer and makes a high pitch whistle to Shadow, who was still sniffing the dead ape.  At the sound of the whistle, Shadow looks up, growls one last time before taking his spot again.

Chaucer, who certnaily looks less jolly than his usual self, looks at Aradra once before saying  "You sure you don't want to take middle?"

Aradra simply sighs at Chaucer before saying "Let's go."


[sblock= Aradra Mini Stats]Aradra Longstrider
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception*: +10
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 51  Current:51
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +3
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Deadly Aim, Rapid Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:*PBS/DA/RS MWK Longbow (STR +2) +9 1d8 + 6 per shot
*Right hand spring loaded wrist sheathe*: Dagger

*Adaptation:* 50 minutes remain (Darkvision 60')
*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 2/2 Longstrider, Aspect of the Hawk
[/sblock]
[sblock= Shadow Mini Stats]Shadow
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception*: +9/Scent
*AC:* 18 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch) + 4 Total Defense
*HP:* 26  Current: 26
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +2
*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite+3 1d6+1
[/sblock]
[sblock=Chaucer Mini Stats]Chaucer
*Initiative:* +5 *Perception*: +9
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 22  Current: 22
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +4
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Arcane Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* PBS/MWK Longbow (STR +2) +9 1d8 + 3 per shot (Considered Magical)

*Bard Song*: 11/15 Rounds

*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 3/4:Vanish
2nd Level 1/2:Glitterdust
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 13, 2012)

Kalinn falls into her accustomed place in the order, and sets about attuning her senses once more to her surroundings. Soon enough, she's incorporated the normal noises of the jungle and set herself to be alert to anything that doesn't fit.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 14, 2012)

After a few more hours, you are nearing the end of your patrol circuit of the excavation site.  Only an hour remains.  You hear some animal like noises and tearing sounds up ahead.  A few more steps more and you see the source of the noise.







There are three of the creatures tearing into the decaying flesh of what was once possibly a humanoid corpse. Each one is a brightly colored dinosaur exuding a dangerous ferocity as they turn in your direction with each foot being clearly armed with a large, sickle-shaped claws.

The creatures are very fast to react and they exhibit a pack mentality.  Two move towards Frost, almost circling, and one cuts through the underbrush to your left.









*OOC:*


Combat Begins: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]D1-3 Effectively double moved 1st round.

Initiative:
Deinonychus
You guys

Tactical Map:




Notes:
1. The boulder is impassible terrain without DC10 climb check to spend +10ft movement to get up on.
2. Any undergrowth square with 50% green is +5ft movement and counts as difficult terrain.
3. Brown circles are tree trunks, providing cover.  They can be attacked across, but cannot be moved diametrically through.


```
Aradra:    51/51 HP remaining; 
Shadow:    26/26 HP remaining; 
Kalinn:    40/56 HP remaining;
Chaucer:   22/22 HP remaining; 

Conditions in effect: 

Spells Cast: Shield (Frost), Vanish (Chaucer)
Abilities Used: 4/15 rounds Bard Perf (Chaucer),
4/10 rounds Rage (Kalinn)
```
Enemy Status:

```
D1 (AC15, 12tch): 
D2 (AC15, 12tch): 
D3 (AC15, 12tch):
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Knowledge Nature DC15 to Identify by name, DC10 to recognize a dinosaur.

Need Perception Checks this round, results revealed following round if applicable.

You guys are up for Round 1.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2012)

_OK, the Mutt's gotta be better protected this time around so he can stay in the fight . . .  Gotta hurry though; lots to do before the spirits carry me away._

Kalinn reaches down quickly to ruffle Shadow's ears. "This will tingle a little . . .

"_Navnikic troth wux_!"

[sblock=Actions]Cast _Mage Armor_ on the Wolf.[/sblock]

[sblock=PM]Much as I'd like to claim it, Kalinn's shield probably isn't still active [/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] Kalinn Ari
*HP:* 40/56 
*AC:* 19 (13 Flat-Footed, 16 Touch)
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +5
*Initiative:* +3
*Senses:* DarkVision *Perception:* +08, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Hafísbíta

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 3/5 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Shield [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 15, 2012)

Aradra recognized at once what these creatures where, and had a feeling that once again, this was going to be a tough fight.

"Chaucer, get closer to the rest of the party!!"

Chaucer, his Glitterdust spell already fired, listens to Aradra as he moves closer to the party.  

Shadow, unaware of the gift he received from Kalinn, hunkers down, growing at the raptors as they get ready to pounce.

[sblock=Actions]
Chaucer
Standard: Glitterdust on L 27 DC 15, getting both Raptor 2 and 3 (And anything else that's trying to be sneaky)
Free: 5' Step to K21

Aradra: 
Standard: Pot Shot at Raptor 1.  PBS/DA applied. +10 / 1d8 + 7
Move: J21

Shadow: 
Total Defense.

[/sblock]

[sblock= Aradra Mini Stats]Aradra Longstrider
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception*: +10
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 51  Current:51
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +3
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Deadly Aim, Rapid Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:*PBS/DA MWK Longbow (STR +2) +19 1d8 + 6 per shot (+1/+1 vs Raptor 1)
*Right hand spring loaded wrist sheathe*: Dagger

*Adaptation:* 50 minutes remain (Darkvision 60')
*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 2/2 Longstrider, Aspect of the Hawk
[/sblock]
[sblock= Shadow Mini Stats]Shadow
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception*: +9/Scent
*AC:* 18 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch) + 4 Mage Armor + 4 Total Defense
*HP:* 26  Current: 26
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +2
*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite+3 1d6+1
[/sblock]
[sblock=Chaucer Mini Stats]Chaucer
*Initiative:* +5 *Perception*: +9
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 22  Current: 22
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +4
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Arcane Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* PBS/MWK Longbow (STR +2) +9 1d8 + 3 per shot (Considered Magical)

*Bard Song*: 11/15 Rounds

*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 3/4:Vanish
2nd Level 1/2:Glitterdust
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 16, 2012)

The dinos continue to close in, screeching their hunting cries.  The wounded one moves quickly after Aradra and catches the archer with a talon for a light wound.

The one in front of Frost appears to be uneffected by the spell and it charges to pounce on her.  She manages to evade and block all but the bite, taking a light wound.

The third one closes in, leaping over the log and takes a swipe at her calf.  Frost manages block that attack as well.

Aradra notices two more of the creatures lurking in the undergrowth and coming your way.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]D1 hit Aradra 4 dmg
D2 saved and pounced, hitting Frost for 8 dmg.
D3 missed Frost

Initiative:
Deinonychus
You guys

Tactical Map:




Notes:
1. The boulder is impassible terrain without DC10 climb check to spend +10ft movement to get up on.
2. Any undergrowth square with 50% green is +5ft movement and counts as difficult terrain.
3. Brown circles are tree trunks, providing cover.  They can be attacked across, but cannot be moved diametrically through.


```
Aradra:    47/51 HP remaining; 4 dmg
Shadow:    26/26 HP remaining; 
Kalinn:    32/56 HP remaining; 8 dmg
Chaucer:   22/22 HP remaining; 

Conditions in effect: Mage Armor (Shadow)

Spells Cast: Shield (Frost), Vanish (Chaucer), Mage Armor (Frost)
Abilities Used: 4/15 rounds Bard Perf (Chaucer),
4/10 rounds Rage (Kalinn)
```
Enemy Status:

```
D1 (AC15): 15 dmg
D2 (AC15): 
D3 (AC15->13 Charged): 
D4 (AC15): 
D5 (AC15):
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  The Glitterdust needs to be targeted on intersection of squares, so Chaucer can only get one dino.  It saved anyway.

The shield was not listed as in effect, just as being used up. 

You guys are up for Round 2.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ooc: I had always targeted spells based on the grid, never on the intersection. Oops. Good to know.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 17, 2012)

"We got two more incoming!  Chaucer, slip up those two Frost is dealing with!"

Aradra, with a high pitch, attempts to order Shadow into attack.  All three of them moved in sequence, with the Grease and the twang of Aradra's bow in perfect harmony, followed by the twang of the second with Shadow's snap.

[sblock=Actions]
Chaucer
Free: 5' L22
Standard: Grease, covering squares K24 K25,L24 L25 DC 14 Reflex


Aradra: 
Free: 5' Step to K21, ready to accept a Raptor Pounce.
Free: Order Shadow to Attack Raptor 2. r +10 to roll, DC 10 Auto Makes it.
Full Round: PBS/RS/DA Raptor 1 right in front of him. 2 shots at +8/+8 1d8+7 per hit.

Shadow: 
5' Step to k23
Standard: Bite on Raptor 2 If hit, attempt Trip Anyway(In case grease fails)

[/sblock]

[sblock= Aradra Mini Stats]Aradra Longstrider
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception*: +10
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 51  Current:51
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +3
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Deadly Aim, Rapid Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:*PBS/DA MWK Longbow (STR +2) +8 1d8 + 7 per shot (+1/+1 vs Raptor 1)
*Right hand spring loaded wrist sheathe*: Dagger

*Adaptation:* 50 minutes remain (Darkvision 60')
*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 2/2 Longstrider, Aspect of the Hawk
[/sblock]
[sblock= Shadow Mini Stats]Shadow
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception*: +9/Scent
*AC:* 18 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch) + 4 Mage Armor + 4 Total Defense
*HP:* 26  Current: 26
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +2
*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite+3 1d6+1
[/sblock]
[sblock=Chaucer Mini Stats]Chaucer
*Initiative:* +5 *Perception*: +9
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 22  Current: 22
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +4
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Arcane Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* PBS/MWK Longbow (STR +2) +9 1d8 + 3 per shot (Considered Magical)

*Bard Song*: 11/15 Rounds

*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 3/4:Vanish
2nd Level 1/2:Glitterdust
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 17, 2012)

Kalinn gives in to the pressure from the spirits; their incessant clamoring is replaced by blessed silence and clarity as she steps around the attacking Raptor, drawing _Hafísbíta_ and swinging him in a glittering arc. The blade sinks deep into dinosaur flesh . . . the raptor screams.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Rage
Free: Draw _Hafísbíta_/Drop Sheath
Free (Move): 5' Step to J24
Standard: Attack (1d20+8=27) Raptor 2 for (2d6+4=11) Damage.
(Crit Confirm was a miss with an 11).[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] Kalinn Ari
*HP:* 50 (32)/74 (56)
*AC:* 17 (11 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +7
*Initiative:* +3
*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +08, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Hafísbíta
*Current Conditions:* Raging

*Rage Burned:* 5/10 Rounds

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 3/5 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Shield [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 18, 2012)

Aradra's arrows drop the already wounded raptor.  The grease causes another to slips and fall prone, being vulnerable to both Shadow and Frost.






The slipped up raptor tries to regain its footing and misses clawing Shadow.  The other raptor next to the wolf is a flurry of talons and teeth, but the magic armor spell protects the wolf from being hurt.

The other two dinos advance, on getting quickly in Aradra's face and swiping with a talon.  The archer evades the claw.  The other quickly moves up and threatens to rip Chaucer to shreds in a moment.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]D2 slipped and is prone.  Frost critical hit for 21 dmg total
D3 saved & Missed; D2 & D4 missed. D5 double moved

Initiative:
Deinonychus
You guys

Tactical Map:




Notes:
1. The boulder is impassible terrain without DC10 climb check to spend +10ft movement to get up on.
2. Any undergrowth square with 50% green is +5ft movement and counts as difficult terrain.
3. Brown circles are tree trunks, providing cover.  They can be attacked across, but cannot be moved diametrically through.


```
Aradra:    47/51 HP remaining;
Shadow:    26/26 HP remaining; 
Kalinn:    32/56 HP remaining;
Chaucer:   22/22 HP remaining; 

Conditions in effect: Mage Armor (Shadow), Grease, Glitterdust

Spells Cast: Shield (Frost), Vanish (Chaucer), Mage Armor (Frost), 
 Grease (Chaucer), Glitterdust (Chaucer)
Abilities Used: 4/15 rounds Bard Perf (Chaucer),
4/10 rounds Rage (Kalinn)
```
Enemy Status:

```
D1 (AC15): 45 dmg; Unconscious & dying
D2 (AC15):  26 dmg; Prone
D3 (AC15):
D4 (AC15): 
D5 (AC15):
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Shadow and Frost get AoOs on D2.  It missed so if it takes 8 dmg it is out regardless.

You guys are up for Round 3.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2012)

As the downed dino struggles to regain its footing in the grease, Frost reverses her swing with lightening speed and carves another great chunk out of the hapless beast. Its struggles end in a gout of blood as it falls lifeless back into the grease.

[sblock=OOC]AoO hit and killed the beast, but I'm out of time. Actions for Round 3 coming later today.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] Kalinn Ari
*HP:* 50 (32)/74 (56)
*AC:* 17 (11 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +7
*Initiative:* +3
*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +08, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Hafísbíta
*Current Conditions:* Raging

*Rage Burned:* 5/10 Rounds

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 3/5 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Shield [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 19, 2012)

OOC: PM, while the bow is a two handed weapon to fight with , can it be held in one hand while fighting with a dagger in the other?


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 19, 2012)

*GM:*  Yeah, any two-handed weapon can be held one-handed in your off hand.  Just cannot attack with it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2012)

Caught up in her battle-lucidity, Frost quickly steps forward to press the temporary advantage granted by her slaying of the other dinosaur. Once more, her great blade whistles around in a singing arc and slams into the dinosaur's side. Her totem spirits rage and flail the air around the dinosaur but have little effect.

[sblock=OOC]
Free (Move): 5' Step to K23
Standard: Attack (1d20+8=21) for (2d6+4=15) Damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] Kalinn Ari
*HP:* 50 (32)/74 (56)
*AC:* 17 (11 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +7
*Initiative:* +3
*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +08, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Hafísbíta
*Current Conditions:* Raging

*Rage Burned:* 5/10 Rounds

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 3/5 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Shield [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 19, 2012)

Chaucer takes a step back from the raptor, trying to get some distance between it and him. Once again, a splatter of grease appears underneath the raptor, in an unlikely attempt to make it fall prone. 

Shadow quickly follows Kanlii's lead, striking at the raptor from below. However, the wolf fails to connect. 

Aradra has a brief flashback to a time where he was the last line of defense between a VIP and the enemy. He wont fail this time. He draws his dagger, the spring popping as it fires gracefully into his right hand. He holds it angled to the side, ready to block any incoming attacks, and states plainly, 

"To get to them you have to kill me first."

[sblock=Actions]
Chaucer
Free: 5' M22
Standard: Grease, covering squares M21, K22,L21 L22 DC 14 Reflex


Aradra: 
Swift: Draw Dagger
Free: Order Shadow to Attack Raptor 3.  +10 to roll, DC 10 Auto Makes it.
Full Round: Total Defense

Shadow: 

Standard: Bite on Raptor 3. If hit, attempt Trip.

[/sblock]

[sblock= Aradra Mini Stats]Aradra Longstrider
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception*: +10
*AC:* 21 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) +4 Total Defense
*HP:* 51  Current:47
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +3
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Deadly Aim, Rapid Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:*PBS/DA MWK Longbow (STR +2) +8 1d8 + 7 per shot 
*Right hand spring loaded wrist sheathe*: Dagger

*Adaptation:* 50 minutes remain (Darkvision 60')
*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 2/2 Longstrider, Aspect of the Hawk
[/sblock]
[sblock= Shadow Mini Stats]Shadow
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception*: +9/Scent
*AC:* 18 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch) + 4 Mage Armor 
*HP:* 26  Current: 26
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +2
*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite+3 1d6+1
[/sblock]
[sblock=Chaucer Mini Stats]Chaucer
*Initiative:* +5 *Perception*: +9
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 22  Current: 22
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +4
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Arcane Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* PBS/MWK Longbow (STR +2) +9 1d8 + 3 per shot (Considered Magical)

*Bard Song*: 11/15 Rounds

*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 1/4:Vanish, Greasex2
2nd Level 0/2:Glitterdust;Glitterdust
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 20, 2012)

The second grease spell causes the raptor to slip and fall prone. However, it gets back up and moves around to threaten the archer.





The wounded dinosaur is a flurry of talons and biting.  One sharp claw catches Frost on her neck and leaves a nasty gash, bleeding profusely. 

The last raptor tries to claw the archer and bite the bard.  However it cannot even touch them.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]D5 slipped got back up and moved
D3 critical hit Frost for 17 dmg & missed Shadow
D4 missed Aradra and Chaucer

Initiative:
Deinonychus
You guys

Tactical Map:




Notes:
1. The boulder is impassible terrain without DC10 climb check to spend +10ft movement to get up on.
2. Any undergrowth square with 50% green is +5ft movement and counts as difficult terrain.
3. Brown circles are tree trunks, providing cover.  They can be attacked across, but cannot be moved diametrically through.


```
Aradra:    47/51 HP remaining;
Shadow:    26/26 HP remaining; 
Kalinn:    15/56 HP remaining; 17 dmg
Chaucer:   22/22 HP remaining; 

Conditions in effect: Mage Armor (Shadow), Grease x 2, Glitterdust

Spells Cast: Shield (Frost), Vanish (Chaucer), Mage Armor (Frost), 
 Grease x 2 (Chaucer), Glitterdust (Chaucer)
Abilities Used: 4/15 rounds Bard Perf (Chaucer),
4/10 rounds Rage (Kalinn)
```
Enemy Status:

```
D1 (AC15): 47 dmg; Unconscious & dying
D2 (AC15): 35 dmg; Unconscious & dying
D3 (AC15): 15 dmg
D4 (AC15): 
D5 (AC15):
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  You guys are up for Round 4.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 20, 2012)

Aradra realized a brief, but crazy, plan that could kill him if it failed. Moving over behind the raptor, he dropped his dagger, raised his bow to fire, and hoped that the raptor would chew his face as he fired twice into the exposed back of the raptor. 

While the raptor was preoccupied with Aradra (hopefully) Chaucer took this moment took escape up away from everything. With a sharp turn back, he fires once at the raptor, infusing the arrow with all the power he could muster. 

Shadow the bites the raptor he has been attacking, and while his teeth sunk deep into the raptor's flesh, it looked deeper then it actually was. 

[sblock=Actions]
Aradra: 
Free: Drop Dagger
Free: Order Shadow to Attack Raptor 3.  +10 to roll, DC 10 Auto Makes it.
Free: 5' shift to J20
Full Round: Double tap raptor 4 at +8/+8 1d8 + 7. This provokes from Raptor 4, but all according to plan. 

Chaucer
Move: K22->J23-> J25 through 
Standard: Fire on Raptor Raptor 4

Shadow: 

Standard: Bite on Raptor 3. If hit, attempt Trip.

[/sblock]

[sblock= Aradra Mini Stats]Aradra Longstrider
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception*: +10
*AC:* 21 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) +4 Total Defense
*HP:* 51  Current:47
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +3
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Deadly Aim, Rapid Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:*PBS/DA MWK Longbow (STR +2) +8 1d8 + 7 per shot 
*Right hand spring loaded wrist sheathe*: Dagger

*Adaptation:* 50 minutes remain (Darkvision 60')
*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 2/2 Longstrider, Aspect of the Hawk
[/sblock]
[sblock= Shadow Mini Stats]Shadow
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception*: +9/Scent
*AC:* 18 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch) + 4 Mage Armor 
*HP:* 26  Current: 26
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +2
*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite+3 1d6+1
[/sblock]
[sblock=Chaucer Mini Stats]Chaucer
*Initiative:* +5 *Perception*: +9
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 22  Current: 22
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +4
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Arcane Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* PBS/MWK Longbow (STR +2) +9 1d8 + 4 per shot (Considered Magical)

*Bard Song*: 11/15 Rounds

*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 1/4:Vanish, Greasex2
2nd Level 0/2:Glitterdust;Glitterdust
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 21, 2012)

Frost reels from raptor's vicious attack but recovers quickly and once more brings her blade around to attack.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Continue Rage
Standard: Attack (1d20+8=23) for (2d6+4=9) Damage.
Free: Spirit Totem Attack (1d20+6=7) for zero damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] Kalinn Ari
*HP:* 15 (33)/56 (74)
*AC:* 17 (11 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +7
*Initiative:* +3
*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +08, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Hafísbíta
*Current Conditions:* Raging

*Rage Burned:* 5/10 Rounds

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 3/5 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Shield [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 23, 2012)

The raptor claws the distracted archer for a light wound.  Then the ranger and bard turn it into a pin cushion and it falls twitching to the earth.

Frost and shadow, badly hurt the wounded raptor, its screams in pain echoing in the jungle.  Yet it still is fighting and is a flurry of talons and biting.  The bite and talons are not very accurate, all missing.





The last raptor on the trail pursues the ranger in a vicious assault, but only the bite actually gets Aradra for a minor wound.

Answering the screaming call of your opponents, two more dinosaurs come charging through the underbrush to join the fray.
 








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5





[sblock=Combat Information]D4 hit with AoO for 7 dmg
D5 hit Aradra for 3 dmg
D3 missed Frost and Shadow
D6 & D7 double moved

Initiative:
Deinonychus
You guys

Tactical Map:




Notes:
1. The boulder is impassible terrain without DC10 climb check to spend +10ft movement to get up on.
2. Any undergrowth square with 50% green is +5ft movement and counts as difficult terrain.
3. Brown circles are tree trunks, providing cover.  They can be attacked across, but cannot be moved diametrically through.


```
Aradra:    37/51 HP remaining; 10 dmg
Shadow:    26/26 HP remaining; 
Kalinn:    15/56 HP remaining; 
Chaucer:   22/22 HP remaining; 

Conditions in effect: Mage Armor (Shadow), Grease x 2, Glitterdust

Spells Cast: Shield (Frost), Vanish (Chaucer), Mage Armor (Frost), 
 Grease x 2 (Chaucer), Glitterdust (Chaucer)
Abilities Used: 4/15 rounds Bard Perf (Chaucer),
6/10 rounds Rage (Kalinn)
```
Enemy Status:

```
D1 (AC15): 48 dmg; Unconscious & dying
D2 (AC15): 36 dmg; Unconscious & dying
D3 (AC15): 30 dmg
D4 (AC15): 38 dmg; Unconscious & dying
D5 (AC15): 
D6 (AC15):
D7 (AC15):
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  You guys are up for Round 5.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 23, 2012)

"Chaucer, Finish that one!"

However, neither the wolf no the bard are able to hit the raptor to deal the death blow. 

Noticing that Kanli is running out of steam, Aradra tries to start weakling the targets as they appear. Not caring about the counter attack, he raises twice and fires at the raptor breathing down his back. 


[sblock=Actions]

Aradra: 
Attack Raptor 5
Free: 5' step k21

Shadow: Miss Raptor 3
Awaiting to see if Chaucer Kills Raptor 3

Chaucer 
Standard: Fire on Raptor 3
Move: J25->J23 





[/sblock]

[sblock= Aradra Mini Stats]Aradra Longstrider
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception*: +10
*AC:* 21 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) +4 Total Defense
*HP:* 51  Current:47
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +3
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Deadly Aim, Rapid Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:*PBS/DA MWK Longbow (STR +2) +8 1d8 + 7 per shot 
*Right hand spring loaded wrist sheathe*: Dagger

*Adaptation:* 50 minutes remain (Darkvision 60')
*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 2/2 Longstrider, Aspect of the Hawk
[/sblock]
[sblock= Shadow Mini Stats]Shadow
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception*: +9/Scent
*AC:* 18 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch) + 4 Mage Armor 
*HP:* 26  Current: 26
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +2
*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite+3 1d6+1
[/sblock]
[sblock=Chaucer Mini Stats]Chaucer
*Initiative:* +5 *Perception*: +9
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 22  Current: 22
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +4
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Arcane Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* PBS/MWK Longbow (STR +2) +9 1d8 + 4 per shot (Considered Magical)

*Bard Song*: 11/15 Rounds

*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 1/4:Vanish, Greasex2
2nd Level 0/2:Glitterdust;Glitterdust
[/sblock]

EDITM, can Ardra get access to Multi shot pretty please?  He Would be forever in your debt


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2012)

Frost flicks dino blood from her blade at the end of its arc, and smoothly reverses its motion to cut into the creature once more. The spirits swirling around her take their toll on the dinosaur as well, sucking a bit of its life force to feed their insatiable hunger.

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Continue Rage
Move: None
Standard: Attack (1d20+8=21) for (2d6+4=12) damage.
Free: Spirit Totem Attack (1d20+6=22) for (1d4+2=4) damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] Kalinn Ari
*HP:* 15 (33)/56 (74)
*AC:* 17 (11 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +7
*Initiative:* +3
*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +08, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Hafísbíta
*Current Conditions:* Raging

*Rage Burned:* 6/10 Rounds

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 3/5 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Shield [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 28, 2012)

Frost manages to put down the badly wounded one and Aradra gets raked by a claw for his efforts with a bow.





The badly wounded raptor ignores the two arrows in its body and lashes out with talons and biting, scoring two badly wounds on the ranger.

The other raptor leaps forward and pounces to also inflict some light wounds on the already cut and bleeding ranger.  Aradra is in dire straights.

In the front of the group, the other newly arrive dinosaur moves after the man it was following and continues onward and slashes a weak attack at the bard, wounding Chaucer slightly. 

Luckily, no more dinosaurs are coming into view from the jungle's undergrowth.
 








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6





[sblock=Combat Information]D5 hit with AoO for 7 dmg on Aradra
D5 hit Aradra for 20 dmg
D6 hit Aradra for 7 dmg
D7 hit Chaucer for 3 dmg

Initiative:
Deinonychus
You guys

Tactical Map:




Notes:
1. The boulder is impassible terrain without DC10 climb check to spend +10ft movement to get up on.
2. Any undergrowth square with 50% green is +5ft movement and counts as difficult terrain.
3. Brown circles are tree trunks, providing cover.  They can be attacked across, but cannot be moved diametrically through.


```
Aradra:    03/51 HP remaining; 34 dmg
Shadow:    26/26 HP remaining; 
Kalinn:    15/56 HP remaining; 
Chaucer:   19/22 HP remaining; 

Conditions in effect: Mage Armor (Shadow), Grease x 2, Glitterdust

Spells Cast: Shield (Frost), Vanish (Chaucer), Mage Armor (Frost), 
 Grease x 2 (Chaucer), Glitterdust (Chaucer)
Abilities Used: 4/15 rounds Bard Perf (Chaucer),
7/10 rounds Rage (Kalinn)
```
Enemy Status:

```
D1 (AC15): 49 dmg; Unconscious & dying
D2 (AC15): 37 dmg; Unconscious & dying
D3 (AC15): 43 dmg; Unconscious & dying
D4 (AC15): 39 dmg; Unconscious & dying
D5 (AC15): 25 dmg
D6 (AC15->13 from Charging):
D7 (AC15):
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  You guys are up for Round 6.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 29, 2012)

The spirits holding Frost's mind take in the carnage and make a coldly calculated decision . . . Chaucer and the Wolf can manage the lone dinosaur threatening them. The barbarian does her best to ward against attacks from the threatening dinosaur as she moves to the Ranger's aid. Stepping up next to him, she brings her greatsword around in an overhead chop. The blade turns another portion of the wounded dinosaur's flesh to burger. The spirits swirling madly around her feed their hunger on the charging dino in an attempt to distract it from its target. 

[sblock=Actions]
Free: Maintain Rage
Move: Tumble (1d20+9=15) to J21
Standard: Attack (1d20+8=24) D5 for (2d6+4=10) damage.
Free: Spirit Totem Attack (1d20+6=17) D6 for (1d4+2=3) damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] Kalinn Ari
*HP:* 15 (33)/56 (74)
*AC:* 17 (11 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +7
*Initiative:* +3
*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +08, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Hafísbíta
*Current Conditions:* Raging

*Rage Burned:* 7/10 Rounds

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 3/5 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Shield [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 29, 2012)

Both taking a careful step back, Chaucer and Aradra open Fire on on the charging Raptor, hoping to take it out while it was still recovering from the charge.  While together they were not able to kill it, Shadow steps up and bites out the leg of the vicious creature.  The three of them turn towards their final foe, hoping that this was in fact the last one.  
[sblock=Actions]


Chaucer 
Standard: Fire on Raptor 7 +9 1d8+5
Free: 5' Step J 22


Aradra: 
Attack: Double Tap Raptor 7 +8/+8 1d8+7
Free: 5' step k22


Shadow: 
Attacks Raptor 7 +3 to take it out.
Free: 5' Step J24




[/sblock]

[sblock= Aradra Mini Stats]Aradra Longstrider
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception*: +10
*AC:* 21 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) +4 Total Defense
*HP:* 51  Current:47
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +3
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Deadly Aim, Rapid Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:*PBS/DA MWK Longbow (STR +2) +8 1d8 + 7 per shot 
*Right hand spring loaded wrist sheathe*: Dagger

*Adaptation:* 50 minutes remain (Darkvision 60')
*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 2/2 Longstrider, Aspect of the Hawk
[/sblock]
[sblock= Shadow Mini Stats]Shadow
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception*: +9/Scent
*AC:* 18 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch) + 4 Mage Armor 
*HP:* 26  Current: 26
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +2
*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite+3 1d6+1
[/sblock]
[sblock=Chaucer Mini Stats]Chaucer
*Initiative:* +5 *Perception*: +9
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 22  Current: 22
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +4
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Arcane Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* PBS/MWK Longbow (STR +2) +9 1d8 + 4 per shot (Considered Magical)

*Bard Song*: 11/15 Rounds

*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 1/4:Vanish, Greasex2
2nd Level 0/2:Glitterdust;Glitterdust
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 30, 2012)

Your combined effort whittle the dinosaurs to one left.  No more answer the cries and screeches of the dying raptors.





The last one is still hungry though. It follows after the archer but only manages to rake Frost and Chaucer with its talons, missing Aradra with its bit and foreclaws.
 








*OOC:*


Combat: Round 7





[sblock=Combat Information]D6 hit Chaucer 8 dmg & Frost 4 dmg

Initiative:
Deinonychus
You guys

Tactical Map:




Notes:
1. The boulder is impassible terrain without DC10 climb check to spend +10ft movement to get up on.
2. Any undergrowth square with 50% green is +5ft movement and counts as difficult terrain.
3. Brown circles are tree trunks, providing cover.  They can be attacked across, but cannot be moved diametrically through.


```
Aradra:    03/51 HP remaining;
Shadow:    26/26 HP remaining; 
Kalinn:    11/56 HP remaining; 4 dmg
Chaucer:   11/22 HP remaining; 8 dmg

Conditions in effect: Mage Armor (Shadow), Grease x 2, Glitterdust

Spells Cast: Shield (Frost), Vanish (Chaucer), Mage Armor (Frost), 
 Grease x 2 (Chaucer), Glitterdust (Chaucer)
Abilities Used: 4/15 rounds Bard Perf (Chaucer),
8/10 rounds Rage (Kalinn)
```
Enemy Status:

```
D1 (AC15): 50 dmg; Unconscious & dying
D2 (AC15): 38 dmg; Unconscious & dying
D3 (AC15): 44 dmg; Unconscious & dying
D4 (AC15): 40 dmg; Unconscious & dying
D5 (AC15): 36 dmg; Unconscious & dying
D6 (AC15): 3 dmg
D7 (AC15): 38 dmg; Unconscious & dying
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  You guys are up for Round 7.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2012)

Frost spins _Hafísbíta_ lightly and attacks the final dinosaur, but her blade passes harmlessly over its head.

[sblock=Mini Stats] Kalinn Ari
*HP:* 11 (29)/56 (74)
*AC:* 17 (11 Flat-Footed, 14 Touch)
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +10 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +7
*Initiative:* +3
*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +08, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Hafísbíta
*Current Conditions:* Raging

*Rage Burned:* 7/10 Rounds

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 3/5 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Shield [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 30, 2012)

Chaucer, with no easy way to escape, sings out a song of hope of victory. That was enough, as Aradra was able to pull away, putting two more into the Dino's head. Shadow, smelling the end was near, charged forward to finish off the Dino. 

[sblock=Actions]
Chaucer 
Standard: Sing for the world!

Aradra: 
Attack: Double Tap Raptor 7 +9/+9 1d8+8
Free: 5' step l23


Shadow: 
Attacks Raptor 6 +4 Second missed Crit 
Free: 5' Step K22




[/sblock]

[sblock= Aradra Mini Stats]Aradra Longstrider
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception*: +10
*AC:* 21 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) +4 Total Defense
*HP:* 51  Current:3
*CMB:* +7 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +3
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Deadly Aim, Rapid Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:*PBS/DA MWK Longbow (STR +2) +8 1d8 + 7 per shot 
*Right hand spring loaded wrist sheathe*: Dagger

*Adaptation:* 50 minutes remain (Darkvision 60')
*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 2/2 Longstrider, Aspect of the Hawk
[/sblock]
[sblock= Shadow Mini Stats]Shadow
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception*: +9/Scent
*AC:* 18 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch) + 4 Mage Armor 
*HP:* 26  Current: 26
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 21 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5* Will:* +2
*Conditions in Effect:*

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Bite+3 1d6+1
[/sblock]
[sblock=Chaucer Mini Stats]Chaucer
*Initiative:* +5 *Perception*: +9
*AC:* 17 (13 flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 22  Current: 11
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +4
* Conditions in Effect:* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Arcane Shot

*Current Weapon in Hand:* PBS/MWK Longbow (STR +2) +9 1d8 + 4 per shot (Considered Magical)

*Bard Song*: 10/15 Rounds

*Spells Remaining:*
1st Level 1/4:Vanish, Greasex2
2nd Level 0/2:Glitterdust;Glitterdust
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 31, 2012)

With Chaucer finally beginning to sing, everyone manages to tear the last raptor to shreds.  Doing unto it what it was trying to do to you.

The forest trail appears to be yours by rite of combat.









*OOC:*


Combat over: 5600XP (1866.7 each)





[sblock=Combat Information]Tactical Map:




Notes:
1. The boulder is impassible terrain without DC10 climb check to spend +10ft movement to get up on.
2. Any undergrowth square with 50% green is +5ft movement and counts as difficult terrain.
3. Brown circles are tree trunks, providing cover.  They can be attacked across, but cannot be moved diametrically through.


```
Aradra:    03/51 HP remaining;
Shadow:    26/26 HP remaining; 
Kalinn:    11/56 HP remaining;
Chaucer:   11/22 HP remaining;

Conditions in effect: Mage Armor (Shadow), Grease x 2, Glitterdust

Spells Cast: Shield (Frost), Vanish (Chaucer), Mage Armor (Frost), 
 Grease x 2 (Chaucer), Glitterdust (Chaucer)
Abilities Used: 5/15 rounds Bard Perf (Chaucer),
8/10 rounds Rage (Kalinn)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  I hope you guys enjoyed that one.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 31, 2012)

Even as the last one fell, Aradra breathed a sigh of relief. it was over. He would warn the others to be careful, but for now his priority was getting back to camp. He took a cautious look at Kanlii, and knew that one more fight like that would kill them all. 

"Chaucer, I do believe you have some potions for us to drink?  One for each of us?"

With a nod Chaucer pulls out the three potions and hands them to the other two. Aradra drains his in a single gulp; However he barley felt any better. He throws the bottle down in anger before leaning next to a tree, pulling out his water skin, and taking a long drink from it. 

OOC: Woot!  Level 6 for Aradra!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2012)

Kalinn's chest heaves as the battle comes to a close and the spirits leave her. She slumps visibly, trying to catch her breath and accepting the potion gratefully.

"Thanks. And thank the Gods we're almost back to the camp . . . another battle like that one might see the end of us."


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 2, 2012)

Aradra lowers his water skin, wipes his mouth, and tosses it to Chaucer. He looks at Kanlii and says "Agreed. We best be careful now. We need to stick closer together a little bit more for this last leg.". 

Aradra stands up right, goes over to where he dropped his survival dagger, and spends time getting it back into place, ready for use next time. 

Once Chaucer finishes his drink, he holds up the water skin for Kanli to take.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 2, 2012)

The potions of healing do close up some of the cuts, but not many.

[sblock=Party Status]
	
	



```
Aradra:    05/51 HP remaining;
Shadow:    26/26 HP remaining; 
Kalinn:    18/56 HP remaining;
Chaucer:   11/22 HP remaining;

Conditions in effect: Mage Armor (Shadow), Grease x 2, Glitterdust

Spells Cast: Shield (Frost), Vanish (Chaucer), Mage Armor (Frost), 
 Grease x 2 (Chaucer), Glitterdust (Chaucer)
Abilities Used: 5/15 rounds Bard Perf (Chaucer),
8/10 rounds Rage (Kalinn)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2012)

Kalinn accepts the offered waterskiing with a nod of gratitude and drinks deeply, washing the taste of the healing potion and the adrenaline tang from her throat.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 3, 2012)

Aradra checks over his gear once last time, ensuring that everything is back where it belongs.  Once Kanli is rested up, he nods towards the barbarian and waits for her to get back on her feet.

Chaucer, still holding the potion in his hand, shakes his head and puts it in his back.  It seems he would rather use it for when someone is unconscious, rather than his need for now.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







Mowgli said:


> Kalinn accepts the offered waterskiing.



 Woohoo! Who's driving the boat?[/sblock]Chaucer looks up the trail and comments, "Did you see the dinosaurs chewing on that corpse up ahead?"

Approaching closer, the mangled body of a half-orc has been torn to shreds and half eaten.  There are scattered coins and a sword (falchion) lying nearby.  The armor might have been a decent set of studded leather, but raptors have done such a number on it to make it worthless.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 9, 2012)

"No, i must admit I forgot about it.  Thankfully, we would have passed right by, but still."  Aradra says, going over towards the body, kneeling down, and rummaging through the dead body, grabbing anything that remains in the armor's pockets. He holds out what remains in the pockets, before saying "Chaucer, anything magical on these things?  Check the sword and armor to.  If the armor is at least magical, we could probably sell it.  "

Chaucer stares intently at the surrounding area, trying to determine if anything radiates magic from the remains.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2012)

Kalinn stands watch as the Chaucer and Aradra examine the body. When they speak of selling the half-orc's belongings she leans in to look more closely. "This may be one of the encampment's soldiers caught out while on patrol. Before we take his belongings for our own, we should take the body back to the encampment and see if he's known there. He may have family with the expedition who will need the income his belongings would bring."

If there are no objections, she squats and hoists the body over her shoulders. Taking up _Hafísbíta_ in his sheath, she grunts slightly as she stands.

"Come, my friends . . . it's not so far we have to go."

[sblock=Mini Stats] Kalinn Ari
*HP:* 18/56
*AC:* 19 (13 Flat-Footed, 16 Touch)
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +5
*Initiative:* +3
*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +08, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Hafísbíta
*Current Conditions:* 

*Rage Burned:* 7/10 Rounds

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 3/5 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Shield [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 10, 2012)

Aradra does not complain, but before he volenteers to make a carrier out of trees and shirts, Kanli already hoisted the body over her shoulder.

Shrugging, he nods towards Chaucer to get back into position, and gets back into position.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2012)

She's barely got the burly corpse on her shoulders and stood herself up before grunting softly in disappointment and allowing it to slide back to the ground. Turns out Kalinn's frosty complexion shows a blush like nobody's business; she looks extraordinarily embarrassed. "It seems the spirits haven't yet seen fit to restore the energy they borrowed for the last fight."

[sblock=Mini Stats] Kalinn Ari
*HP:* 18/56
*AC:* 19 (13 Flat-Footed, 16 Touch)
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex: * +6 *Will:* +5
*Initiative:* +3
*Senses:* DarkVision
*Perception:* +08, *Sense Motive:* +0

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Hafísbíta
*Current Conditions:* 

*Rage Burned:* 7/10 Rounds

*Spells Available* (Cantrips: Unlimited, 1st Level: 3/5 per Day)
*Cantrips:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Jolt, Mending, Ray of Frost
*1st Level:* Ear Piercing Scream, Mage Armor, Protection from Evil, Shield [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 10, 2012)

Chaucer stiffed a laugh, but Aradra was already taking out the pirate uniform he used when in town. He then starts taking off his own armor, removes his shirt, and throws it next to the uniform. His heavily scared body in full view, he does not seem to mind it at all. 

"Chaucer, we are looking for two branches about my height. They will need to be quite sturdy,so find them at least the thickness of a blade handle" he says, shooting out his dagger to show the sort of branch we are looking for. 

Looking over at Kanli he says "Go ahead and rest a little while longer. We are going to need you to keep guard while Chaucer and I carry the body back."

He points to the sword laying on the ground and says "In the meantime, feel free to carry that. Our hands are going to be full with carrying the body"


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 10, 2012)

Chaucer detects and aura emanating from the sword.  On closer examination it is the falchion was crafted with two dragon like claws extending out for the hilt holding two  amethyst gems.  The pommel is shaped like a dragon's neck with a red  ruby at the base in the dragon's mouth. Along the blade etchings of rose  vines and a dragon's tail.

The armor might have been magical, but the raptors have destroyed it now.

        *GM:*  Coins are going to explain TBG.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 13, 2012)

jackslate45 said:


> He points to the sword laying on the ground and says "In the meantime, feel free to carry that. Our hands are going to be full with carrying the body."




As the others move out with the body, Kalinn kneels and quickly scoops up the ornate falchion. She feels . . . something . . . as her hand takes the hilt, but the sensation is gone too quickly for her to explore it further. _What? Hmmm, c'mon Kalinn . . . not like you to get the creeps from a few overgrown lizards and a dead orc!_ Shaking her head in dismissal, she quickly makes her way after the others.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 13, 2012)

After making your litter to transport the mangled carcase back to camp, you are ready to move along after about a half an hour.  The trip to complete your patrol is uneventful.  After pulling your prize in though the palisade, you notice significant progress has been made for departure.

Reaching the encampment's center, your appearance draws the attention of the commander and she approaches for your report, "You three are looking, ah... like you experienced some difficulty.  Anything to worry about?"
 
        *GM:*  Just moving you along, time to start wrapping this up.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 14, 2012)

Aradra nods to Chaucer, and together they set down the body.  Chaucer takes up the talking with "Indeed!  A 4 armed ape attacked us, and almost had Kanli and Shadow for breakfast!  Then, we get swarmed by raptors not an hour out of here!  Only by pure vocal power, with bow, sword, and gnashing teeth were able to conquer the trail!  Aradra has a few more scars to add to his collection, and Kanli's has found a sword that parallels her beauty! "

The ranger, mostly ignoring the bard's speech, looks up and says "Commander, we found a body out in the woods.  Have you lost this man on patrol?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2012)

The Commander looks impressed at your tale and replies, "Well, I am glad you are alive. I hope your companions on the other patrol make it back safely too.  Or perhaps their trip will be uneventful."

"We have been quiet here, nothing to disturb our preparations."

After taking a look at the corpse, she shakes her head, "This doesn't look like anyone I know.  We did not have anyone go missing on a patrol."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2012)

Kalinn feels a strange sense of relief at the commander's words, and finds herself thinking that it was good that she would not have to give the falchion over to the half-orc's family . . .


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 15, 2012)

"Then it could be a pirate from town, when they were attacking us yesterday.". Aradra says, once again squatting down to investigate the body. "Or a random passerby. Either way, no one would mind if we take his things."

Standing back up, he winces slightly before saying "I am going to go eat something.  Afterwards, let me know how I can assist."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 16, 2012)

Commander Dias replies, "It could be anyone.  Indeed, the spoils are yours.  Thank you for your assistance with our security.  I will see that you get a bonus for your efforts."

"Excuse me, but I must continue overseeing the preparations for departure."

The rest of your companions had an uneventful patrol, apparently you had all of the luck.

The rest of the preparations go without a hitch and you depart.  The journey back to civilization is mostly a pain in the neck and slow.  But, no further difficulties occur and you receive your bonuses and rewards, the 3000 gold coins promised and then some.

You are free to continue your journey back to Venza.

[sblock=Rewards]Enc #11-12 Rewards are: +1 Mithral Falcion (4075gp) & 4700gp in coins for bonus. End of Adventure bonus is 3000gp + enough change to make a round number for the end result.

Total Rewards for Encounters (Frost & Aradra) are 7500xp & 9760gp each. I rounded up the individual reward for encounters to a rounder number since the random monster rewards are just to fill out expected values anyway.

We are calling it quits as of 17 Apr 2012 (it is that date in my time zone). 

I have less of a handle on the TBX/TBG that you guys do. If you have that information, I can check the math and approve it.  I want you guys to be free to get shopping and prepping for SK's adventure ASAP. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 16, 2012)

First, THANK YOU!

Second: I know that I leveled them the day they hit the new level. If they leveled during a combat, I would hold off on informing then until the end of combat. so if combat started on the 3rd, they leveled to 4 on the 6th, and combat ends on the 12th, you would do TBX till the 6th, and do the TBX from the 6th till the 12th with level 4th TBX


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 16, 2012)

jackslate45 said:


> I know that I leveled them the day they hit the new level. If they leveled during a combat, I would hold off on informing then until the end of combat. so if combat started on the 3rd, they leveled to 4 on the 6th, and combat ends on the 12th, you would do TBX till the 6th, and do the TBX from the 6th till the 12th with level 4th TBX



LOL. I have a good handle on how to do TBX/TBG calculations. 

The day combat ends, is the day the level up is calculated from, even if you reached it via TBX in the middle, IIRC. Other wise it gets too messy.

What I don't have is the actual starting EXP for each of you and the dates you were eligible to level up.  Of course, if Mowgli plugs you both into that handy calculation Excel spread sheet, we can save everyone calculator time.  I can do it by hand too, if you guys have those dates (those are the key).

In my own games, I track that stuff all on the opening post, but the information is not easily found there at the moment with the changes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 17, 2012)

To use the sheet I'd need to have the dates that each combat encounter was finished; sadly, galahad did not include those dates in the first post. It would almost be more trouble to comb through all 1000+ posts to find those dates than the trouble I'd save by using the sheet.

I _think_ I've got Frost all figured - I've been doing a fair job of keeping up as I went.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 17, 2012)

EDIT - Actually, now that I look at it I have most of the encounter dates in my HL journal. I'll see if I can find the rest and plug the numbers in. It might take a day or two . . .


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 17, 2012)

I have seen Frost's sheet and think you have teh numbers mostly there.  So if you have teh starting XP, dates of level ups (I think we will assume they are correct) , then I can independently calculate if necessary.

What we need is the dates of Aradra's level up eligibility.  I think the one that is hard to determine level 5.  My impression is that he was delayed in leveling.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 17, 2012)

OOC:

Well, crap. I went to put the numbers into my sheet and realized that galahad didn't list the starting XP for each character; I need that as well. Probably easier to go through and pick out jackslate's level up dates and do it by hand.

I've got Kalinn's sheet all fixed up with the final numbers from Bloodcove. I've also gotten SK's go-ahead to use DMC to level her to 7 before his island adventure so she'll be able to "afford" the upgrades to _Hafísbíta_ as well as the armor I'd like to get for her. I included those DMC in the totals for Bloodcove.

I haven't leveled her yet 'cause I've just run out of time - gonna be rushed to get to work on time as it is . . .

pm, thanks a TON for taking over and finishing out this adventure! I had a blast . . . the encounters were challenging enough that we were really tested, and I was actually afraid for Frost's life there at the end, but no one died. That makes for a great game!


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 17, 2012)

I want to say Aradra leveled in early December, right around the time you stared working on taking it over. He never leveled though until Janurary due to being in the middle if combat  I do not have Mowlgi's sheet at work, so I cannot even look at the actual dates until 30 hours from now (Tuesdays are incredibly long for me)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 18, 2012)

Kalinn slogs her way back through the jungles of Heth and across the breadth of the continent to Venza. As she goes, she finds herself wondering why she continues to lug the extra weight of the falchion along . . .

_What is it about this sword? I've no desire to use any sword but that of my forefathers . . . why do I have this strange reluctance to hold on to the blade?_

Each night as she beds down she carefully places the blade beside _Hafísbíta_, wondering even as she does so why she feels such a compulsion. In the mornings she wakes to find the weapons touching at the hilt regardless of their placement the night before, but somehow this feels . . . _right_ . . . as well.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 18, 2012)

PM: is there anything else you need from me? I am going to try and reconstruct the leveling for Aradra tonight an to tomorrow.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 18, 2012)

jackslate45 said:


> PM: is there anything else you need from me? I am going to try and reconstruct the leveling for Aradra tonight an to tomorrow.



Just starting XP and dates of leveling up (Actual not approval).  That one where you guys were stalled in the middle of combat can be dated based on TBX awards, not the end of the encounter.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Starting: **2,039 XP
Level 3: April 27th
Level 4: Aughest 15th
Level 5: Alright, I did the math, and it looks like 1/25/2012

*


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 19, 2012)

Rewards:
Aventure started 11 March 2011 (Japan Earthquake day  ) until 18 Apr 2012. = 406 days. 
* Galahad DMC = (279days x .07) 19.53
* perrinmiller DMC = (127days x .07) 8.89

*Frost*
Start: 772xp + (17days x 7) 119xp
Level 2: 26 Mar 2011 -> (76days x 11) 836xp
Level 3: 10 Jun 2011 -> (83days x 15) 1245xp
Level 4: 31 Aug 2011 -> (166days x 22) 3652xp (with 5 DMC)
Level 5: 17 Sep 2011 -> (128days x 28) 3584xp
Level 6: 23 Jan 2012 ->  (128days x 44) 5632xp (with 2 DMC)
Level 7: 31 Mar 2012 -> (18days x 61) 1098xp
Enc XP: 7500xp
Total = 24,438xp

Level 1: (17days x 6) 102gp
Level 2: 26 Mar 2011 -> (76days x 11) 836gp
Level 3: 10 Jun 2011 -> (83days x 17) 1411gp
Level 4: 31 Aug 2011 -> (166days x 25) 4150gp (with 5 DMC)
Level 5: 17 Sep 2011 -> (128days x 31) 3968gp
Level 6: 23 Jan 2012 ->  (128days x 42) 5376gp (with 2 DMC)
Level 7: 31 Mar 2012 -> (18days x 53) 954gp
Enc XP: 9760gp
Total = +26,557gp

*Aradra*
Start: 2039xp + (48days x 11) 528xp
Level 3: 27 Apr 2011 -> (110days x 15) 1650xp
Level 4: 15 Aug 2011 -> (144days x 22) 3168xp
Level 5: 06 Jan 2011 -> (85days x 28) 2380xp
Level 6: 31 Mar 2012 ->  (18days x 44) 792xp
Enc XP: 7500xp
Total = 18,057xp

Level 2: (48days x 11) 528gp
 Level 3: 27 Apr 2011 -> (110days x 17) 1870gp
 Level 4: 15 Aug 2011 -> (144days x 25) 3600gp
 Level 5: 06 Jan 2011 -> (85days x 31) 2635gp
 Level 6: 31 Mar 2012 ->  (18days x 42) 756gp
 Enc XP: 9760gp
 Total = +19,149gp

Okay, I went back and looked for myself on the leveling dates for after the last combat with all 6 party members.  I have you actually leveling sooner than you guys thought.

 @GlassEye , can you take a look and see?


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 20, 2012)

[MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION];  I adjusted for TBX/TBG staying at the previous level on the day of leveling as you said in Escort Service.  Now you can take a look, please.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 20, 2012)

[MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] [MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION]

I approve those final numbers.  Good work, guys!  And special thanks for jumping in there and taking over when the DM vanished, perrin.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2012)

Cool.  Wiki updated.


----------

